# CYCLOGS



## aran20 (17 Mar 2009)

Anyone had any problems accessing the CYCLOGS Website today? I can't seem to get on to it.


----------



## longers (17 Mar 2009)

Yep, just about to put a few miles on it and it doesn't want to play.

get the pen and paper out!


----------



## marinyork (17 Mar 2009)

Yeap.


----------



## aran20 (17 Mar 2009)

longers said:


> Yep, just about to put a few miles on it and it doesn't want to play.
> 
> get the pen and paper out!




Yep... Think so. 

Hope it's not broke, as it's a great site.


----------



## marinyork (17 Mar 2009)

They were having server problems going back a while so not totally unexpected, still .


----------



## yello (17 Mar 2009)

It was messing me around a few hours back but I got there in the end.


----------



## ACS (17 Mar 2009)

Still down


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Mar 2009)

Been trying to access the site since 4:15 :@


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Mar 2009)

It was fine first thing this morning but I can't get in at the moment.


----------



## mondobongo (17 Mar 2009)

Logged a ride at about 4.00 ish this afternoon no problems.


----------



## 4F (17 Mar 2009)

It's back


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Mar 2009)

It's worked OK for me today (I looked several times). It may be, Aran20, that some of us have slipped a fiver to the webmaster so that you can't log your rides


----------



## yello (17 Mar 2009)

I was briefly ahead of aran on the leaderboard when my ride for today got logged 5 or 6 times! I have found that the 'submit' button (or accept, or whatever it is) doesn't always appear to respond, so I never know whether the ride's being logged or not.


----------



## MrRidley (17 Mar 2009)

Still not working for me


----------



## ACS (17 Mar 2009)

nor me


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Mar 2009)

Works fine for me (Firefox on a Mac)


----------



## 4F (17 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Works fine for me (Firefox on a Mac)



And me, also firefox


----------



## MrRidley (17 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> It's back





FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> And me, also firefox



I thought firefox was a film with clint eastwood in it


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Mar 2009)

Not working on my Firefox. I also reverted to IE and it doesn't like that either.


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Mar 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Not working on my Firefox. I also reverted to IE and it doesn't like that either.



Straight on for me.


----------



## marinyork (17 Mar 2009)

Still down.


----------



## snorri (17 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> It may be, Aran20, that some of us have slipped a fiver to the webmaster so that you can't log your rides


Nice one Auntie Helen


----------



## john59 (18 Mar 2009)

Still down for me.


----------



## summerdays (18 Mar 2009)

It's up at the moment for me.


----------



## aran20 (18 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> It's worked OK for me today (I looked several times). It may be, Aran20, that some of us have slipped a fiver to the webmaster so that you can't log your rides



 Ahhhh Auntie Helen, thought you were nicer than that!


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Mar 2009)

You were mistaken


----------



## aran20 (18 Mar 2009)

Just found this:

As far as I know, it should be up and running 'early this week'. 
It's being moved to a new hosting company. 
This was posted on the cyclogs blog page: 

'_The current Cyclogs website will be closing at around 18.00GMT on 
Friday 14th March. After that all the existing ride data will be backed 
up and transferred to the new database. Hopefully, the new site will be 
available at some point early next week. 

The new site could probably do with a bit more development and testing 
time, but this deadline is dictated by the need to switch web hosts. 
So, you may find a lot of the pages are not available at first, and 
things may be a bit flakey in general for a while. But, hopefully, I 
can get any bugs ironed out and get all the pages online asap.'_


----------



## grhm (18 Mar 2009)

aran20 said:


> Just found this:
> 
> As far as I know, it should be up and running 'early this week'.
> It's being moved to a new hosting company.
> ...



Where do you see this? I can't see it on http://cyclogs.blogspot.com/.

Site looks to be back - but it doesn't work for me at work. We've a draconian web policy that blocks sites when you upload more than about 3kb to them and just moving from the home page to the Cycle Chat team page tries to upload 14.2kb. God know why - must be one hellva cookie...

Rather irriting that work block the site as I only signed up this month and I was hoping to routinely log my commutes to track my mileage - oh well excel spreadsheet it is...


----------



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

I cannot get into it this morning now either.


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Mar 2009)

Working fine for me.


----------



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Working fine for me.



This is very strange. IE at work nothing happening, Firefox at home no problem. Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## summerdays (18 Mar 2009)

No longer working for me -despite being fine earlier... I'm going to leave it alone to get better for a while.


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> This is very strange. IE at work nothing happening, Firefox at home no problem. Grrrrrrrrr



I had the exact opposite! IE at work OK, Firefox at home not.


----------



## Morrisette (18 Mar 2009)

No, not working for me either. No error messages, just no pages loading.


----------



## oxbob (18 Mar 2009)

Must be cycle social logging all their new miles


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Mar 2009)

Works for me now (13:30 on IE @ work) - didn't work last night (16:00 - 20:00 on Firefox @ home)...


----------



## ACS (18 Mar 2009)

back with me as well


----------



## aran20 (18 Mar 2009)

YE-HAAAAAA! 

Its back again time to add me scores and there's a couple of biggies, so Auntie Helen, your £5 ploy didn't work... Not this time anyway.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Mar 2009)

Dang, I'll have to reach deeper into my pocket then 

I concede this month (as every other!); no chance of catching you at all. There was a brief time at the beginning of the month when I was ahead, though, so I console myself with that a little.

As I mentioned to Ianrauk previously, I am sure that having three wheels rather than two means that I deserve 50% more mileage added to my total score for that extra rolling resistance. What do you think? That would make me 958.5 miles as of today. Sounds like a plan!


----------



## marinyork (18 Mar 2009)

It's good it is back but my totals are still wrong .


----------



## Randochap (18 Mar 2009)

Why don't you make your own log you can use on home computer?


----------



## aran20 (18 Mar 2009)

Randochap said:


> Why don't you make your own log you can use on home computer?




Cause I'm lazy!


----------



## Panter (18 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Dang, I'll have to reach deeper into my pocket then
> 
> I concede this month (as every other!); no chance of catching you at all. There was a brief time at the beginning of the month when I was ahead, though, so I console myself with that a little.
> 
> As I mentioned to Ianrauk previously, I am sure that having three wheels rather than two means that I deserve 50% more mileage added to my total score for that extra rolling resistance. What do you think? That would make me 958.5 miles as of today. Sounds like a plan!



Shouldn't that be that you take a third off though? 


I'm glad it's back now, every little incentive helps


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Mar 2009)

Randochap said:


> Why don't you make your own log you can use on home computer?




I think it's more fun to compare yourself against others


----------



## summerdays (18 Mar 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> I think it's more fun to compare yourself against others



+ 1 

There is a challenge/motivation to get out on your bike and do those extra miles, input them and see if you have gone up a place.


----------



## Panter (18 Mar 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> I think it's more fun to compare yourself against others



You're tantalizingly close Mr Duck, roll on Friday


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Mar 2009)

Why, what's happening on Friday Panter?


----------



## Panter (18 Mar 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Why, what's happening on Friday Panter?



Oh just another commute day........................... <feverently hopes it will be further than Mr Ducks )


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Mar 2009)

Mine is an 11.25 mile round trip daily. Let's hope you don't have another Etrex fall off on Friday then Panter! 
p.s. what's an Etrex?


----------



## Panter (18 Mar 2009)

Cool, Mines a 31.5 mile round trip so it should be in the bag (I've been building up to 3 times/week and this will be the first full three times this week) 


Mind you, the 'ol legs are really stiff and sore with all this extra commuting so I'll have to ask the Wife to massage them to be in with a chance for Friday 


Anyway, good luck with yours 


The etrex is my GPS thingy BTW.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Mar 2009)

Fair play - guess I'll have to put in some Sunday mileage this week!


----------



## Panter (18 Mar 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Fair play - guess I'll have to put in some Sunday mileage this week!



No, no no, put your feet up, go on, you deserve it


----------



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

marinyork said:


> It's good it is back but my totals are still wrong .



What totals are out ? Your individual or your team total ?


----------



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

Randochap said:


> Why don't you make your own log you can use on home computer?



I find it a great motivator to up the mileage against others on the leaderboard. For example I have already reached my monthly target on the way home tonight and still have 7 commute days left, this month could be my best ever


----------



## snorri (18 Mar 2009)

I'm 98 miles short of my target for the month, but now the gales seem to have died away......


----------



## MacB (18 Mar 2009)

Randochap said:


> Why don't you make your own log you can use on home computer?



I have but I like the comparison and a bit of competition, I take my battle for a low teens finish quite seriously. There's also my dream of breaking into the top 10 and getting the average up to 15mph.

For example, todays commuting entry allowed me to pass Joe_24 and I can only fantasize about his desolation when my speed passes his as well.

Alternatively Palinrus has pushed me down to lucky No 13 by a measly 8 miles, though I instinctively know him to be a bounder and a cad and therefore his miles are probably not reliable.

Then you have King of the Hill, Aran20, I believe that the rest of us will, at some point, be clubbing together to have his 'legs done', don't see any other way of dethroning him.

That's just from my small minded machinations and musings, imagine how much is going on with the others?


----------



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> That's just from my small minded machinations and musings, imagine how much is going on with the others?



Absolutely. I often pop out for a lunchime ride to "sneak" a few more miles in and for about 1 hour 2 weeks ago held overall top spot . However that was shortlived as then Auntie Helen sneaked her miles on  and subsequently the machine that is Aran20 took over


----------



## MacB (18 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Absolutely. I often pop out for a lunchime ride to "sneak" a few more miles in and for about 1 hour 2 weeks ago held overall top spot . However that was shortlived as then Auntie Helen sneaked her miles on  and subsequently the machine that is Aran20 took over



Yeah, I'm gald Aran's back, I'm used to hating him but I was starting to hate Auntie Helen for a while there


----------



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Yeah, I'm gald Aran's back, I'm used to hating him but I was starting to hate Auntie Helen for a while there


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Mar 2009)

Well I was getting irritated with Ianrauk briefly last month when he cheated by doing an 80something mile day when I had only done 30. And FFFF was doing his best to retain top spot at the beginning of this month.

I think it's hard to overestimate the incentive that racing against others can bring.

Next month I'm going back down to more sensible mileage, btw. A couple of months ago I was in 13th place, I may return nearer there in April.


----------



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I was getting irritated with Ianrauk briefly last month when he cheated by doing an 80something mile day when I had only done 30. And FFFF was doing his best to retain top spot at the beginning of this month.
> 
> I think it's hard to overestimate the incentive that racing against others can bring.
> 
> Next month I'm going back down to more sensible mileage, btw. A couple of months ago I was in 13th place, I may return nearer there in April.



Hi AH, You still trying for the 1000 this month ?


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Hi AH, You still trying for the 1000 this month ?


Yip I am, am doing well on target too...


----------



## 4F (18 Mar 2009)

Nice one, well done for 100 percent riding this year and I just noticed your year target of 12,000


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Mar 2009)

That's not my real year target, it's just the only way to get the graph to work for the month target of 1000. I think my real year target is probably 8000ish.


----------



## Randochap (19 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:



> I have but I like the comparison and a bit of competition, I take my battle for a low teens finish quite seriously. There's also my dream of breaking into the top 10 and getting the average up to 15mph.



Oh, I see. I do that on a yearly basis @ CKAP. My contributions are modest in the overall scheme of things, but my club has taken the Hewes Challenge club award for 5 straight years now.

For my personal data, I use a spreadsheet I made w/ Excel. At the end of the year I transfer those stats to the CKAP spreadsheet.

I can see I'm going to have to post something on Veloweb for those not inclined or unable to make one for themselves. Another project!


----------



## summerdays (19 Mar 2009)

Do you want a laugh ... here's my graph:





I don't know whether to adjust my aim for the year to allow for the broken arm or to just have to work harder all the other months to catch up.


----------



## snorri (19 Mar 2009)

summerdays said:


> I don't know whether to adjust my aim for the year to allow for the broken arm or to just have to work harder all the other months to catch up.


There are no allowances for broken arms on Cyclogs, get on your bike.


----------



## Morrisette (19 Mar 2009)

summerdays said:


> Do you want a laugh ... here's my graph:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't change the target - I see the month target as a division of the 'whole year' target, because you do less in the winter due to lack of daylight, horrible colds, snow.....

I've put down 300 a month as my target but I haven't met that yet - I hope to do so this month - I got ridiculously excited when the blue line went OVER the red one for the first time ever!! And hopefully I'll beat the 300 ever month in the summer - apart from June, as I'm away with work and then on holiday, so hardly any bike time . 

The 300 a month was a way to get 3500 in the year, which the moment I _think_ is doable (even though the year will only have 11 months of cycling in it....hmmm I may have overreached myself there )


----------



## summerdays (19 Mar 2009)

My aim was 3000 - so 250 a month and I had got ahead of the red line before the accident. Then in the summer I end up doing less as I'm at home with the kids for 6 weeks so less cycling then.

Which team are you logging your miles under? You don't appear on the Cyclechat list. How many others on this board are logging their miles under different teams... - just wondering what other teams are represented here?


----------



## yello (19 Mar 2009)

I did briefly log mileage under CycleSocial because I thought it might make more of a challenge for the top of the leaderboard! Then followed an influx of CCers logging mileage and I realised I was fighting a loosing battle. So I rejoined the peleton!

But I suspect if the yacf members decided to log their mileage then that'd whip our ass!


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Mar 2009)

Seem to be lagging below my monthly target of 300 
Still, it's been a hectic 1st quarter and for one reason or another haven't had the opportunity to put in the big rides. Come June I will try to get back on track with some long ones 

It seems so easy to slip by 50 miles in 1 month but all those 50's will be a b*tch to recoup come December to hit the annual target!


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

Well I am about 500 miles behind my year target to the end of March but hope to have caught up by the end of May. As soon as those lighter evenings start I find the mileage can soon mount up. 

Yello, good to have you back


----------



## aran20 (19 Mar 2009)

_Then you have King of the Hill, Aran20, I believe that the rest of us will, at some point, be clubbing together to have his 'legs done', don't see any other way of dethroning him._

These early season miles are all planned to get myself prepped for the season ahead, its now I'll start to increase the intensity and reduce the mileage _slightly_. It's not my intention to pi$$ people off, honest. Moose introduced me to the sight and I have found it a great way off keeping tabs of all my training.

Anyway, stop slackin' and get some more bikin' done


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

What are you doing posting on here, you should be out on your bike getting the miles in


----------



## stevevw (19 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> What are you doing posting on here, you should be out on your bike getting the miles in



Wish I was out on my bike. I can see the sunshine through the crack of the office door. May have to nip off early and get some miles in on the long way home.

I have now signed up and added my March rides, all going to the CC team total. Makes me feel a bit dirty like a Man U supporter, joining a winning team.


----------



## aran20 (19 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> What are you doing posting on here, you should be out on your bike getting the miles in




Rest day!!! Finally.


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

aran20 said:


> Rest day!!! Finally.



Quick everyone, get the bikes out. Time to claw some miles back


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Mar 2009)

Right, I'm off to the Co-op for some groceries. The 10 mile round trip will undoubtedly do the trick, I'll be way ahead of Aran20 after that. Not!


----------



## aran20 (19 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Quick everyone, get the bikes out. Time to claw some miles back



Sorry everyone, going off thread for a moment.

FFFF Have you heard of this fantaganant band from the States??? 
(Link to one of thier songs from the WASTED DAYS album below...) They're a real class act and tour over in the UK most years. Going to see them in Southampton on 17th May.
Aggrolites are pretty good too! Supported Madness on their tour in '07


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeSN-FgqPVo



I'm dancin, I'm dancin'


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

aran20 said:


> Sorry everyone, going off thread for a moment.
> 
> FFFF Have you heard of this fantaganant band from the States???
> (Link to one of thier songs from the WASTED DAYS album below...) They're a real class act and tour over in the UK most years. Going to see them in Southampton on 17th May.
> ...




Nice. Where are you seeing them, Southampton Gaumont ? (If that place is still going) I am a Hampshire lad and my first live gig was at the Gaumont to see Shawaddywaddy back in the late 70's. (My sister was only allowed to go if I went with her !)


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Mar 2009)

Coo, FFFF, you were cutting it fine in your race against Ianrauk. Just 0.05 miles ahead of him!


----------



## aran20 (19 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Nice. Where are you seeing them, Southampton Gaumont ? (If that place is still going) I am a Hampshire lad and my first live gig was at the Gaumont to see Shawaddywaddy back in the late 70's. (My sister was only allowed to go if I went with her !)




Soul Cellar


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Coo, FFFF, you were cutting it fine in your race against Ianrauk. Just 0.05 miles ahead of him!



LOL I had not noticed that


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

aran20 said:


> Soul Cellar



Aaah OK. The place has changed a lot since I moved away in 81


----------



## Panter (20 Mar 2009)

Panter said:


> Oh just another commute day........................... <feverently hopes it will be further than Mr Ducks )



Yee God's that was close......


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Mar 2009)

Heh!
Your average speed for the month is much slower though... so I win by default!


----------



## Panter (20 Mar 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Heh!
> Your average speed for the month is much slower though... so I win by default!



PMSL 

Yup, you're quite right, I humbly concede victory


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Mar 2009)

Who's that nervouselk then, Aran, he seems to have pipped you to the post at the moment!


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Mar 2009)

Helen, Cyclogs is down again, out here anyway, perhaps it's all the extra miles that you are putting in that's over loaded the system.
I must admit though that we have now got some serious mile eaters in the CC team at the moment and long may it continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacB (21 Mar 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> I must admit though that we have now got some serious mile eaters in the CC team at the moment and long may it continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I can translate that - those scum sucking b*stards better watch out Keith's going to come on strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Mar 2009)

are you psychic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## punkypossum (21 Mar 2009)

Does any of your experienced cyclogs users now how to enter an annual target after you started logging? It will only allow me to enter a monthly one now, but even with that, I don't get a red line on my graph...


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Mar 2009)

Sounds weird Possum 
Thought the annual target was automatically deduced after you have entered the monthly one...


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Mar 2009)

I don't know why you're not getting the redline but as far as I know you only enter you're monthly target and the yearly total is automatic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## punkypossum (22 Mar 2009)

No...it still says my annual target is zero, although I've entered the monthly one and that is showing...and no sign of a red line either...


----------



## snorri (22 Mar 2009)

punkypossum said:


> ..and no sign of a red line either...



Possibly something has changed during recent upgrades etc on the site. Drop a note to the Cyclogs webmaster, click on the link top right of the Cyclogs Home page.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Mar 2009)

I think this has happened to me once before and when I changed my yearly target figure again it got over it.

On another note, I've emailed the Cyclogs webmaster a couple of times and each time got a very friendly and swift reply.


----------



## aran20 (22 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Who's that nervouselk then, Aran, he seems to have pipped you to the post at the moment!




Don't know, but he's doing well.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Mar 2009)

You need to pedal faster and for longer, we can't have him beating a member of the CycleChat team!!! And what's happened to ThomasThailand this month, there's no way I should be above him!


----------



## aran20 (23 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> You need to pedal faster and for longer, we can't have him beating a member of the CycleChat team!!! And what's happened to ThomasThailand this month, there's no way I should be above him!




Just added a 99 mile ride toady Helen, although it was one of the toughest rides for me this year, conditions wise, I cycled 56 miles home into a severe block headwind and was in a bucket by the time I actually got home. Was laughing and speeding along on the outward leg though.

As for Tom' Tai', it's not not quite the end of the month yet and he has a habit of 'block' entering his miles towards the end of each month, so we best all watch out!


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Mar 2009)

Yes, I saw that you'd jumped ahead, hoorah.

Whoever is SidSmith who's appeared from nowhere and got 0.98 miles ahead of me! The thing is, I just got in from a ride and my hips seem to have locked up so I'm hobbling around; otherwise I'd go out and do 1 mile. I've still got 175 to do this month to hit my target so I must make sure I recover. Hopefully it's just the wind upsetting these old bones...


----------



## aran20 (23 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes, I saw that you'd jumped ahead, hoorah.
> 
> Whoever is SidSmith who's appeared from nowhere and got 0.98 miles ahead of me! The thing is, I just got in from a ride and my hips seem to have locked up so I'm hobbling around; otherwise I'd go out and do 1 mile. I've still got 175 to do this month to hit my target so I must make sure I recover. Hopefully it's just the wind upsetting these old bones...




Definately the wind... It was a killer today. Keep it going AH


----------



## 4F (23 Mar 2009)

aran20 said:


> Definately the wind... It was a killer today. Keep it going AH



Certainly was. Popped out lunch time for a quick spin into a W26 headwind. Nice hitting 29 on the flat on the way back 

Could be on for my first ever 20 mph average on the way home tonight


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Mar 2009)

If this wind keeps up perhaps I'll get my husband to drive me 30 miles west tomorrow morning and I can cycle home... might actually break the 13mph average for that!


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Mar 2009)

3 days off for me mon-weds this week but this morning's venture was cut short due to the nasty winds whipping off the thames! Only managed a rubbish 11 miles 

Will try again tomoorrow


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Mar 2009)

Couldn't resist it - just went out and did a quick 7 miles to put some daylight between SidSmith and myself. Am going to have a nice hot shower now to ease my creaking hips... which I think might in fact be chilled kidneys. I wore my waterproof overtrousers on this bit of the ride as it had rained a bit, and also discovered when I got home that the rear mudguard (which I removed a couple of days ago) does make quite a difference. I now have a cyclists' muddy stripe up my back, plus all over the mesh seat of the trike!


----------



## aran20 (23 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Couldn't resist it - just went out and did a quick 7 miles to put some daylight between SidSmith and myself. Am going to have a nice hot shower now to ease my creaking hips... which I think might in fact be chilled kidneys. I wore my waterproof overtrousers on this bit of the ride as it had rained a bit, and also discovered when I got home that the rear mudguard (which I removed a couple of days ago) does make quite a difference. I now have a cyclists' muddy stripe up my back, plus all over the mesh seat of the trike!



AH, be careful... Don't go and right yourself off for the sake of getting ahead. Good on you for your determination though, but as I say don't overdo it!


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Mar 2009)

The shower has done marvels for me, I feel rejuvenated (well, a little at least). I'm just boiling the kettle for a nice hot cup of tea and will retire to bed for an hour or so to read, sip my tea and eat chocolate biscuits before dinner (curry) and the Gadget Show. Does that sound like a good evening or what!!!

I hear what you say about overdoing it but I shall be careful. But I am also determined to do that 1000 this month for the first (and possibly last) time.


----------



## 4F (23 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Certainly was. Popped out lunch time for a quick spin into a W26 headwind. Nice hitting 29 on the flat on the way back
> 
> Could be on for my first ever 20 mph average on the way home tonight



Grrrr average was dead on 19 in the end, poxy traffic . Still quickest average since mid 2007 and 2nd fastest commute ever. Not bad for week 3 on the fixed


----------



## aran20 (23 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Grrrr average was dead on 19 in the end, poxy traffic . Still quickest average since mid 2007 and 2nd fastest commute ever. Not bad for week 3 on the fixed




Nice one FFFF


----------



## 4F (23 Mar 2009)

aran20 said:


> Nice one FFFF



Thanks, still a bit miffed I was 20 seconds off breaking 45 mins for the ride home.  Still a week of strong winds ahead and Wednesday is looking favourable for the next assult on the record.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2009)

Thats brilliant mate.. shame about the traffic.. it's the bane of my life on my commute.. no traffic is sub 45 minutes. Becasue of traffic I have yet to break the 54 minute barrier on a normal commute.



FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Grrrr average was dead on 19 in the end, poxy traffic . Still quickest average since mid 2007 and 2nd fastest commute ever. Not bad for week 3 on the fixed


----------



## MacB (23 Mar 2009)

Ha, getting stuck in middle ring seems to have helped, gears all working now but decided to use middle only again today. Despite the wind I smashed my previous best to go under 3hrs for the first time. 2hrs 53mins 10secs for 40.4miles and exactly 14mph average. 14 was my target to reach by the end of April, guess it's 15 now! This is getting addictive, having to force myself to rest tomorrow and stick to my day on/off schedule.

Even better young Joe has been driven back to 15th spot, below me, where he belongs


----------



## 4F (23 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Ha, getting stuck in middle ring seems to have helped, gears all working now but decided to use middle only again today. Despite the wind I smashed my previous best to go under 3hrs for the first time. 2hrs 53mins 10secs for 40.4miles and exactly 14mph average. 14 was my target to reach by the end of April, guess it's 15 now! This is getting addictive, having to force myself to rest tomorrow and stick to my day on/off schedule.
> 
> Even better young Joe has been driven back to 15th spot, below me, where he belongs



It certainly is addictive. When I first started many moons ago 1 hour 10 was the target after my first ride of 1 hour 30. That got chipped down to 1 hour, 55 mins, 50 mins and finally 45 mins. I have gone sub 45 once but normally its about somewhere between 50 / 60 mins.


----------



## MacB (23 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> It certainly is addictive. When I first started many moons ago 1 hour 10 was the target after my first ride of 1 hour 30. That got chipped down to 1 hour, 55 mins, 50 mins and finally 45 mins. I have gone sub 45 once but normally its about somewhere between 50 / 60 mins.



Yeah, I'm not sure where I'll get to on the average mph, suppose it depends how much weight I shift. If I drop by about 50lbs I'd like to think I should be able to average about 17-18mph. My theory is that I'm powering 236lbs along at 14mph so should be able to move 186lbs a bit faster. Though I do wonder if the weight gives me some advantage going downhill?


----------



## 4F (23 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Though I do wonder if the weight gives me some advantage going downhill?



Works for me


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Mar 2009)

Apparently I've spent three whole days in the saddle/on the seat this month 

That's quite a scary figure.

And because of my slow speed that's almost a day longer than Aperitif...


----------



## john59 (25 Mar 2009)

I’ve got a question for all you high mileage individuals. Do you work and then go out in the evening to get your mileage? Or are you free from these constraints.


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Mar 2009)

I work from home on a part-time basis as a freelance designer/editor/proofreader. I also don't really watch TV or have any other vices! This gives me plenty of cycle time, plus I use the bike for grocery shopping and stuff, not just training rides.

I think the rest of those in the mileage race have proper jobs, though, so it's a bit unfair that I can usually get some extra mileage in if necessary (as pointed out by Ianrauk).


----------



## 4F (25 Mar 2009)

john59 said:


> I’ve got a question for all you high mileage individuals. Do you work and then go out in the evening to get your mileage? Or are you free from these constraints.



My miles are all virtually commute (29 miles a day) however I will often pop out at lunchtime for a quick 10 miles or add a bit on the way in / home. It is very rare that I do any miles at the weekend due to children time.


----------



## MacB (25 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> It is very rare that I do any miles at the weekend due to children time.



FFFF fails to mention he's also knackered by the weekend, but we'll let that one slide.


----------



## 4F (25 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> FFFF fails to mention he's also knackered by the weekend, but we'll let that one slide.



 I suppose if I had butterfy bars I would be Ok ?


----------



## MacB (25 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I suppose if I had butterfy bars I would be Ok ?



nope, you'd be dying of embarrassment, my thick skin is the only thing that saves me


----------



## Aperitif (26 Mar 2009)

I only commute - with a lap or two - or six of Regents Park - sometimes pootle round Hyde Park for a bit if I have to drop something off for work (best excuse ever ). Never adjust my weekly kms to reflect this but it's nice to get an opportunity for longer rides, and in company it makes life just perfect.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Mar 2009)

Well Fahrtherapie has jumped ahead of me into 4th spot overall and I won't be able to catch him 

Hopefully I can finish the month in fifth place still.


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Mar 2009)

I think the forum ride on Sunday should take me nicely up to 300.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2009)

Congratulations to Auntie Helen who reached x1000 miles for this month today


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Mar 2009)

Thank you  Added joy is that I pushed Fahrtherapie into fifth place. No doubt he'll do another long ride in due course and spoil my fun.

Great to see so many of us in the overall top 20 though!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Mar 2009)

Was hoping to do 500 miles this month but I am now in bed with a cold so doesn't look like I will get above my present 375 miles


----------



## aran20 (28 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Thank you  Added joy is that I pushed Fahrtherapie into fifth place. No doubt he'll do another long ride in due course and spoil my fun.
> 
> Great to see so many of us in the overall top 20 though!




Well done AH. Cracking distance and theres still a couple of days to go!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Mar 2009)

Look at my average speed though! The more miles I do, the slower I go overall. I rather thought I'd retain a similar average speed as my muscles built up more. Went out for a ride with my husband today and he left me behind several times... I used to be faster than him! Weird, that.

Next month I shall aim for 750 miles and do something else with the time saved from riding. Macramé? Flower arranging? Work?


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Mar 2009)

Congrats Auntie H 

1000 miles in a month seems an almost impossible task!


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Mar 2009)

Well it's not EVERY month (for me at least, can't speak for Aran20 there), but as a one-off it's manageable if you become a stranger to your spouse, to the TV, to the piano, to the dog, and if you eat a fridgefull of food daily.


----------



## 4F (28 Mar 2009)

Cracking distance Helen, well done


----------



## marinyork (28 Mar 2009)

I finally managed to get above 400 miles this month . Too windy still though, made it a difficult month.


----------



## MacB (28 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Look at my average speed though! The more miles I do, the slower I go overall. I rather thought I'd retain a similar average speed as my muscles built up more. Went out for a ride with my husband today and he left me behind several times... I used to be faster than him! Weird, that.quote]
> 
> Maybe it's just been lack of recovery time and, with less miles next month, you may find that your average speed goes up quite a bit.


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Mar 2009)

One heck of an achievment AH, not many have done that, perhaps a little less miles to help with recovery will help the speed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerdays (29 Mar 2009)

Well done AH - a fantastic achievement... now try telling that to someone who loves their car and believes bikes are something you travel about half a mile on only and then only in summer when its not raining.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Mar 2009)

Well done, Aran20, for winning your TT race yesterday.

22 miles at an average speed 27.68. That's just not possible!!!!


----------



## MacB (29 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well done, Aran20, for winning your TT race yesterday.
> 
> 22 miles at an average speed 27.68. That's just not possible!!!!



nothing to do with not possible it's merely your next goal AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(touch of the Oates there!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## aran20 (29 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well done, Aran20, for winning your TT race yesterday.
> 
> 22 miles at an average speed 27.68. That's just not possible!!!!




Well thank you Auntie Helen.
If it hadn't have been so windy around the course I reckon we'd have been over the 30mph average, was very very tough in places.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Mar 2009)

I managed an average of 11.2mph today on my 15 mile trip. Legs were hopeless this morning (didn't help that I was out at 9am which would have been 8am to my body). Had slightly more speed on the way home but cut the journey short. Think today will have to be a rest day now - I've clearly worn myself out.

And Mariussteyn has jumped ahead of me


----------



## aran20 (31 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I managed an average of 11.2mph today on my 15 mile trip. Legs were hopeless this morning (didn't help that I was out at 9am which would have been 8am to my body). Had slightly more speed on the way home but cut the journey short. Think today will have to be a rest day now - I've clearly worn myself out.
> 
> And Mariussteyn has jumped ahead of me




Yellow Jersey feminin... Cyclogs must make a new catagory for the ladies monthly winner.


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Mar 2009)

Good plan, yes! This month would be the first and last time I ever win anything, I expect.

Still today I had a bit more vim (seem to have regained my cycling mojo) and have overtaken Mariussteyn. I think first and fourth in the overall rankings is pretty good for the CycleChat team!


----------



## 4F (31 Mar 2009)

Nice, my best month to date and a whopping team total of over 22,500 miles for March


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Mar 2009)

Yes, huge congratulations to Aran, arallsopp, ianrauk, Aperitif, headhunter91 (ilovebikes), longers and FFFF who are all from CycleChat and in the overall top 20 (sorry if I've missed anyone out!). Didn't we do well


----------



## Moose (31 Mar 2009)

I think this month has been great for everyone in the Cycle Chat team.

I'm very pleased that I did nearly 442 miles this month (my best ever), but at the same time disappointed that I rolled over this morning and had a lay in, so I had to drive to work. That meant I didn't hit my 450 mile target.


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Mar 2009)

And Aran20 regains his yellow jersey, briefly surrendered to ThomasThailand for February.


----------



## MacB (31 Mar 2009)

yep, good stuff you lot, certainly gives me a little something to go for. Nearly went out on the bike tonight just to sneak past Stevevw into 14th place(CC) only needed a couple if miles, but decided that would be petty of me. Passing the 500 was a biggie for me, hoping to keep that up.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Apr 2009)

I'm looking good for April - in the Silver medal spot currently (all be it that only 3 rides have been logged this month so far )


----------



## Panter (1 Apr 2009)

Top of the tree 


I'll give it 10 minutes...........


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Apr 2009)

... and treble the distance of Sittingduck


----------



## Panter (1 Apr 2009)

That didn't last long 

Why do I get the feeling that's just an updated mileage from Aran20 using an iphone during a 200miler too........



Auntie Helen said:


> ... and treble the distance of Sittingduck



Wait till I get home, I do 17 miles on the return leg


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Apr 2009)

Well I'm ahead of Aran20  

It won't last long though 

What a beautiful day for cycling – up to 20 degrees outside, sunshine, birdsong, the lot. I went out for a long ride to a free concert; the concert was a bit of a disappointment but the ride was wonderful!


----------



## MacB (1 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I'm ahead of Aran20
> 
> It won't last long though
> 
> What a beautiful day for cycling – up to 20 degrees outside, sunshine, birdsong, the lot. I went out for a long ride to a free concert; the concert was a bit of a disappointment but the ride was wonderful!



HA, just had a look and, unless you sneak out again, I'll be ahead of you for one day when I enter my commute later


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Apr 2009)

Well I'm off to the Chinese tonight which is an 8 mile round trip. How does that sound?


----------



## MacB (1 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I'm off to the Chinese tonight which is an 8 mile round trip. How does that sound?



getting closer, mine is 40.4miles


----------



## stevevw (1 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I'm off to the Chinese tonight which is an 8 mile round trip. How does that sound?



That will get your ave. MPH up, getting back the 4 miles before the food goes cold.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Apr 2009)

Yeah but it's down a steep hill which means on the journey back I've got to climb that wretched hill again!

I was actually scouting out today in Elmstead Market whether they have a Chinese (they don't). Although Elmstead is further away from the Chinese I go to in Colchester, there are no hills on that journey. If I wanted an Indian I could get one from Elmstead (thus faster average speed) but it's a Chinese that's tickling my fancy tonight.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Apr 2009)

Well! The Chinese gave me super-powers, average speed 14.11 and it includes That Hill!!!

Should have stayed out for another mile though


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Apr 2009)

Moose said:


> I think this month has been great for everyone in the Cycle Chat team.



Record month for me - over 300 miles! And I've got April off to a good start with a 40 miler, glorious weather too.


----------



## 4F (1 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> HA, just had a look and, unless you sneak out again, I'll be ahead of you for one day when I enter my commute later



Oi MacBlugeon, what you doing up near the top ?


----------



## MacB (1 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Oi MacBlugeon, what you doing up near the top ?



don't worry won't last, but just look at that average speed, the snail's getting wings!!! Cracked the 2hrs 50 minute barrier today and that was with a 1hr 27min outward leg. Really went for it on the way home but have learnt just how much I can sweat in the heat. Naff as I think they are a sweat/headband may be in order. It was running into my eyes and stinging!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2009)

c'mon FatFella... how come I am always just that little bit ahead then you?
(good thing I did those extra 4 miles tonight )


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2009)

A cyclechat buff maybe in order..... it works wonders as a head scarf



MacBludgeon said:


> don't worry won't last, but just look at that average speed, the snail's getting wings!!! Cracked the 2hrs 50 minute barrier today and that was with a 1hr 27min outward leg. Really went for it on the way home but have learnt just how much I can sweat in the heat. Naff as I think they are a *sweat/headband* may be in order. It was running into my eyes and stinging!


----------



## 4F (1 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> don't worry won't last, but just look at that average speed, the snail's getting wings!!! Cracked the 2hrs 50 minute barrier today and that was with a 1hr 27min outward leg. Really went for it on the way home but have learnt just how much I can sweat in the heat. Naff as I think they are a sweat/headband may be in order. It was running into my eyes and stinging!



I wouldn't worry about a sweat band looking naff, those butterfly bars should district onlookers


----------



## MacB (1 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> A cyclechat buff maybe in order..... it works wonders as a head scarf



where? how much? and will I look like a numpty?


----------



## 4F (1 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> c'mon FatFella... how come I am always just that little bit ahead then you?
> (good thing I did those extra 4 miles tonight )



No time for many extra miles for me at the moment. Too busy at work


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2009)

bit of a big difference in your March log to Febs mate, obviously more cycling... but how come that much difference?


----------



## 4F (1 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> bit of a big difference in your March log to Febs mate, obviously more cycling... but how come that much difference?



Couple of falls on the ice in Feb and with the first 7 miles of my commute all being country lanes I had 2 weeks on the bus. Normally I am about the 500 mark for the month but that may also be going down as I have just had a promotion and as part of that I have to have a company car


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> where? how much? and will I look like a numpty?


Sadly I think you missed the boat on the Buffs (which were organised by User) as he ordered on firm sales only.

But next time round...


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2009)

Lesterpiglet.
How about saying Hi to us here...

Seen you have registered on both cyclogs and on here, but no word from you... come on speak up... we need information


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Apr 2009)

Yikes, not another one like Aran20 who signs up and then pedals millions of miles per month....

Nah, Lesterpiglet will be one of those fly-by-night chappies who posts a respectable 40.20 miles and then disappears, never to be seen again! We can't have more infighting in the Cyclogs leaderboard...

Welcome, Lesterpiglet, you don't know what you've let yourself in for


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Apr 2009)

Heh, I'm in first place on the CC team and Aran20 is languishing in sixth place. Pull your socks up, man!

On another note, for all those who comment on my lack of speed, a little anecdote.

Last night (on the way to the Chinese take-away) I spotted a cyclist in my rear-view mirror. Naturally I pedalled a bit harder and as it's a fairly smooth and flat road I was doing pretty well, maybe 16mph. The cyclist was gradually getting closer but that's OK, I know there are one or two people out there who can pass me.

As he passed I said "hello" but he had his head down and was clearly in the zone. He was wearing the full monty cycling kit (and had very impressive legs!) with something to do with Colchester written on the back so I guess he's one of the Colchester Rovers chaps (who go pretty fast).

Anyway, he eventually disappeared into the distance (although not instantly) and that was that. Or so I thought. As I rounded the next corner to the Ardleigh Level Crossing... the barriers were down, and Mr Cyclist was waiting, using the time to fiddle with something on his handlebars with an allen key.

Well of course he had to say hello now! And he did, was actually very pleasant, said I looked very comfortable. He was dripping with sweat and I was fresh and non-sweaty (mind you, I'd only done 1.3 miles, don't know about him). He asked what the trike was like to ride and I said great fun, but that I was rather slow in it.

"You didn't seem that slow," he said to me.

Proper cyclist says I'm not slow!


----------



## MacB (2 Apr 2009)

Ha, I'm in first place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it won't last but it does feel good


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Apr 2009)

Aha, we have a few days' grace.

This is from Aran20's latest rides feed...


> Comments: Very quick commute home... Off to Portugal tomorrow for a long weekend, but no cycling boo hoo!


----------



## dudi (3 Apr 2009)

Righty then, I'm no longer infected with the deadly man-flu so can breathe properly again and get back into proper cycling as of tomorrow, not just the pootle to and from work! I'll have to update the last week or so's rides, but it won't make any odds to the standings.


----------



## aran20 (6 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Aha, we have a few days' grace.
> 
> This is from Aran20's latest rides feed...




I'M BACK!!! ha ha


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

...but fourteenth on the CycleChat team. With a whole bunch of people above you who have popped their century cherry over the weekend!

Can we tempt you on a CycleChat group ride... you could do the course three times whilst we do it once. Average speed for these 35-50 milers is 11-12mph. Is it tempting?


----------



## aran20 (6 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> ...but fourteenth on the CycleChat team. With a whole bunch of people above you who have popped their century cherry over the weekend!
> 
> Can we tempt you on a CycleChat group ride... you could do the course three times whilst we do it once. Average speed for these 35-50 milers is 11-12mph. Is it tempting?




When and where is it?


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=23759

These are the London/Home Counties rides. There are others around the country in the informal rides section. Just thinking, you'd make a fantastic stoker on a tandem. The pilot could just sit and relax and watch the scenery go by at 30mph!


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Apr 2009)

By the way, I'm getting much faster! Although my average speed isn't great, look at the max on my last ride:


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> By the way, I'm getting much faster! Although my average speed isn't great, look at the max on my last ride:



 Your need to cut down on that Red Bull AH!


----------



## aran20 (7 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=23759
> 
> These are the London/Home Counties rides. There are others around the country in the informal rides section. Just thinking, you'd make a fantastic stoker on a tandem. The pilot could just sit and relax and watch the scenery go by at 30mph!



I was thinking more like you could get one of those kiddy trailers and I could sit in the back, while you tow me round...


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Apr 2009)

You'd get plenty of chance to enjoy the scenery then, at about 1mph average speed!


----------



## Enso108 (8 Apr 2009)

I'm 37th!!! Yahoooo!!


----------



## HelenD123 (8 Apr 2009)

gb-locks said:


> I'm 37th!!! Yahoooo!!



I'm 39th but catching you!


----------



## Enso108 (8 Apr 2009)

I won't be out again til the weekend, take your chance, you won't catch me for long.


----------



## HelenD123 (8 Apr 2009)

gb-locks said:


> I won't be out again til the weekend, take your chance, you won't catch me for long.



I have my 8 mile commute home to add tonight so enjoy your afternoon in 37th place because it won't last! (until you leapfrog me again at the weekend)


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Apr 2009)

Kicking myself that I didn't do an extra 0.19 miles on my journey today...


----------



## stevevw (8 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Kicking myself that I didn't do an extra 0.19 miles on my journey today...



Are you going for another 1000 mile month?


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Apr 2009)

I'm aiming for a 750 mile month but keep wanting to eat Creme Eggs and Hot Cross Buns and other seasonal goodies so feel I have to get the miles in!

Plus I'm in training for my German bike tour next month.

Good Friday I'm away almost all day. I will, however, take the bike out for at least 5 miles first thing as I have to keep my 100% days cycled record going!


----------



## MrRidley (12 Apr 2009)

That's me going to retire now as i've made into the top ten of the cc team (atm) i've shown the wife and kids my position on the board but strangely they dont share my joy.


----------



## MacB (13 Apr 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> That's me going to retire now as i've made into the top ten of the cc team (atm) i've shown the wife and kids my position on the board but strangely they dont share my joy.



strange isn't it, I've rapidly discovered that my family don't quite share my enthusiasm for all things bike


----------



## aran20 (13 Apr 2009)

Sorry Auntie Helen.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Apr 2009)

Sorry Aran20


----------



## aran20 (13 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Sorry Aran20




Ohhh you little BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!

Nice one Auntie Helen... Keep it up.


----------



## MacB (13 Apr 2009)

Ooooooh, do I see handbags???


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2009)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Apr 2009)

Tomorrow I'm off on an explore to Sudbury (not that I think anything's there, but I've never been). My route there and back is 40 miles but rather more hilly than I like so I may chicken out. If I manage that I may hang onto second place for another day.

Can't see any hope of staying above Aran20 in the rankings unless he destroys some more wheels (sorry to hear about the wheel, Aran).

And isn't Yello doing well!


----------



## aran20 (13 Apr 2009)

Thanks AH. I bought ZIPP Mk II today, so I'm happy again. A blummin exspensive game this is... But I love it so much!


----------



## 4F (13 Apr 2009)

A grand for a wheel  My wife would have a fit if I tried that one


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Apr 2009)

Good thing you haven't got a trike, Aran, that'd be three grand for a set!

(although you might be able to go faster, of course...)


----------



## MacB (13 Apr 2009)

Sorry Aran, at a grand for a wheel I'd want an engine, or a Rohloff, in there


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (14 Apr 2009)

well ime glad ive found this thread ime sick of loosing my pad that i wright down all my miles on plus i suppose ille help with the team total


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

Yes, this thread is in a slightly odd place (I've never been anywhere near an Audax or Sportive!). Beware the competitiveness of Cyclogs, however...


----------



## yello (14 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> And isn't Yello doing well!



Cheers! 

I was beginning to feel ignored


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

We're trying to pretend you don't exist as it's another person doing too many miles 

I'm sure it's flat as anything in France and you always have a lovely tailwind and no wheel-busting potholes. Or something.


----------



## yello (14 Apr 2009)

I wish! 

Nah, I'm anticipating aran20 to overtake shortly (arse up, nose to the bars ) I have my own program to keep to so I'm trying not to be distracted too much by positions on the table... that's the plan anyway!!

The weather forecast for the rest of the week here is pretty grim so I may not be getting out for any big rides, and today's a rest day, so I may not be adding too many miles this week.


----------



## eldudino (14 Apr 2009)

I've just signed up to cyclogs and I'm in position 282 on the list, with 7.2 miles to my name from yesterday's commute. I'm working everything out via bikely at the moment. I need to get a cycle computer, it's on next month's shopping list.


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

Ah, but you also need to join the CycleChat team and add your ride to that team, then you'd be 63rd this month on the team listing!


----------



## eldudino (14 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Ah, but you also need to join the CycleChat team and add your ride to that team, then you'd be 63rd this month on the team listing!



Done, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I've also added in my rides since the start of the month so I'm in 53rd place in the team standing and 228th in the overall standings. I'd initially set 100 miles as a goal for the month but I think I should be aiming higher having reached 55miles already!


----------



## grhm (14 Apr 2009)

Gah, and here's me languishing in 63rd place - that'll teach me to have a week off.
Last month I was trying to keep pace with the likes of PunkyPossum - but it looks like she's already close to my monthly target .

Prehaps I'll have to add in a few long-way-round commutes and claim to be just in it for the fun not the miles


----------



## punkypossum (14 Apr 2009)

Hehe...admittedly 35th is the highest I've been - 100 miles over the bank holiday weekend seemed to have pushed me up the ratings quite nicely. Don't worry, it won't last (although as I really have to get the training miles in for Amsterdame, I should really make it last)!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

Hey Aran20, can you post a couple of pics of your bike? I would be fascinated to see what a bike looks like that has 1k wheels!


----------



## aran20 (14 Apr 2009)

yello said:


> I wish!
> 
> Nah, I'm anticipating aran20 to overtake shortly (arse up, nose to the bars ) I have my own program to keep to so I'm trying not to be distracted too much by positions on the table... that's the plan anyway!!
> 
> The weather forecast for the rest of the week here is pretty grim so I may not be getting out for any big rides, and today's a rest day, so I may not be adding too many miles this week.




Ohh, don't think so... My plan is more racing now and less miles. You're doing ace yello... keep it up mate. Oh but watch out for that AH she sure is sneaky!


----------



## aran20 (14 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Hey Aran20, can you post a couple of pics of your bike? I would be fascinated to see what a bike looks like that has 1k wheels!




For you... anyfink!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

It has gears!! I didn't expect that. Are the some on the front as well as the back? (I'm not too good with terminology).

Looks very speedy. And your saddle is ten miles in the air!

I, too, had a speedy ride today. Bet you wish you could get statistics like this when you go out:






More in the thread here, of course: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=672706&postcount=2151


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Apr 2009)

Do you pedal it or does it have some kind of warp plasma drive 

Beam me up scotty.


----------



## aran20 (14 Apr 2009)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Do you pedal it or does it have some kind of warp plasma drive
> 
> Beam me up scotty.




Not far off, wrong program though... I'm known as LORD OF TIME on the CTT forum and thats my Tardis


----------



## aran20 (14 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> It has gears!! I didn't expect that. Are the some on the front as well as the back? (I'm not too good with terminology).
> 
> Looks very speedy. And your saddle is ten miles in the air!
> 
> ...




It's not all about the speed, (only when your racing). I think you do really well AH. Have you ever thought abut getting a unicycle??


----------



## aran20 (14 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> It has gears!! I didn't expect that.
> 
> Ive got a fixed version too, but can only be used for certain courses because the gear is huge 58 x 13


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

So can you tell us some more about it? I'm completely hopeless on bikes, don't know a thing (they all seem to be one wheel short to me). I assume it's carbon fibre, thus the swoopy shape. I expected it to be smaller/thinner like the bikes the Olympians used. How do you manage not to get horrendous backache with that high saddle?


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> Have you ever thought abut getting a unicycle??


That would be certain death - or at least certain injury. Although I rather liked the unicycle thingie on The Gadget Show last night; a more appealing Segway-type gadget. It would certainly be easier to take on the train than my trike.

Have you ever ridden a unicycle? Aren't they meant to be incredibly hard to ride? And Lidl was selling them not so long ago...


----------



## aran20 (14 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> That would be certain death - or at least certain injury. Although I rather liked the unicycle thingie on The Gadget Show last night; a more appealing Segway-type gadget. It would certainly be easier to take on the train than my trike.
> 
> Have you ever ridden a unicycle? Aren't they meant to be incredibly hard to ride? And Lidl was selling them not so long ago...




Tried, but when I pulled the brake kept hitting the deck


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> I'm known as LORD OF TIME...


Clearly. I've cycled for 14 hours more than you this month and have done only 40 more miles.

Still, they have been very pleasant in-the-countryside-smelling-the-roses-and-listening-to-the-birds-singing miles!


----------



## aran20 (14 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> So can you tell us some more about it? I'm completely hopeless on bikes, don't know a thing (they all seem to be one wheel short to me). I assume it's carbon fibre, thus the swoopy shape. I expected it to be smaller/thinner like the bikes the Olympians used. How do you manage not to get horrendous backache with that high saddle?



These bikes are really purely built for racing. Going down to your local chippy... Noooooooohhhhhhh. All your upper body weight is pretty much supported on the Tri-bars, so they really are compfy machines. The only issue is a really sore neck if riding a 12 hour / 24 hour time trial. Back ache has never been a problem for me.

The FELT bike and components are almost all carbon. The fixed is an alloy frame with carbon bits and bobs

Go-on AH get one and add it to your collection... Now show us one of yours... Oh err, missus!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

I can show you two of mine:












Well, the second one is Uncle James's, but you get the picture.

Could probably go to the chippie in the first one (my purple mountain bike) if I could get it out from behind the freezer.

However, here is a _proper _bike:





And here are a pair of them!





As for adding a felt to my collection...  With wheels that pricey I think I'll say no. Plus the furthest I've cycled on an Upwrong in the last 15 years was a couple of weeks ago on Ianrauk's Specialized Globe. Which was nice, but after 6 miles I felt like an old woman, creaking as I got off it. Uncomfortable things, bikes!


----------



## aran20 (14 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I can show you two of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohhh AH... Think you could do with a shed. Also you need to do more Barby'in, doesn't look as though thats been used in years!

How long have you been riding a Trike?


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> Ohhh AH... Think you could do with a shed. Also you need to do more Barby'in, doesn't look as though thats been used in years!
> 
> How long have you been riding a Trike?


We have three sheds - one for my trike, one for James's trike, one for the lawnmower. Consequently we have a square foot of lawn in the back garden for the dog to pee in. Trikes take up a horrible amount of room!

I've had my trike for 11 months now, having not cycled in the previous 14 years. My monthly mileage has been increasing since I got the trike and my total current mileage on that trike is 5,500. Obviously having done 1000 last month and I'm on target for 1000 this month I'm upping the mileage overall as I get fitter/stronger but I'm almost on maximum time-spent-per-day-cycling amount unless I increase my average mph. In June I have a three week cycle tour in Germany so I might even pip you to the mileage record that month!

And we used that BBQ last autumn. Nothing wrong with a bit of rust and decrepitude when you're barbecuing, it adds to the taste!


----------



## aran20 (14 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> We have three sheds - one for my trike, one for James's trike, one for the lawnmower. Consequently we have a square foot of lawn in the back garden for the dog to pee in. Trikes take up a horrible amount of room!
> 
> I've had my trike for 11 months now, having not cycled in the previous 14 years. My monthly mileage has been increasing since I got the trike and my total current mileage on that trike is 5,500. Obviously having done 1000 last month and I'm on target for 1000 this month I'm upping the mileage overall as I get fitter/stronger but I'm almost on maximum time-spent-per-day-cycling amount unless I increase my average mph. In June I have a three week cycle tour in Germany so I might even pip you to the mileage record that month!
> 
> And we used that BBQ last autumn. Nothing wrong with a bit of rust and decrepitude when you're barbecuing, it adds to the taste!




Cool... Good on you... I was only pulling your leg about the barby!!

Cheerio for now, Happy cycling my three wheeled friend.


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Apr 2009)

Moving back on topic...

Also congratulations to djtheglove who this month has really gone for it distance-wise.

This month he's already done 80% of the distance he did for the whole of March and more than he did for the whole of February. Plus he has squeezed in his first century. And it's only the 15th of April!

Also congrats to Arallsopp (whom I like very much – see my sig!) for doing a ridiculous mileage in one day (174.79), even if he was on a comfortable recumbent, and for thinking about cycling from his place in Bromley to my place in Bromley, a ridiculous 72 miles, and then doing my CC ride (45-50 miles), and then cycling home again!

You long distance chaps are all mad, but well done. I'm holding on, by the skin of my teeth, to second place this month; Yello, I'm cheesed off with you for suddenly doing lots of miles for CycleChat (when you used to be safely tucked away on Cycle Social) and so preventing me from holding top spot. I shall have my revenge somehow, fear not!


----------



## yello (15 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yello, I'm cheesed off with you for suddenly doing lots of miles for CycleChat (when you used to be safely tucked away on Cycle Social) and so preventing me from holding top spot. I shall have my revenge somehow, fear not!



Ah now, Auntie Helen I was a CCer long before I logged some kms for CSocial.... and I only did that to try and help them out against the might of CC! Forlorn cause that one! 

Think of me not as a foe but as a team mate. I'll being flicking my elbow shortly and letting you take the front.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2009)

oooh that's luvvly



aran20 said:


> For you... anyfink!


----------



## Radius (15 Apr 2009)

I just entered my rides this month, and have come out 6th on the leaderboard  (above djtheglove   )

Perhaps I'll keep this up...


----------



## Chuffy (15 Apr 2009)

If I pull off the May Bank Holiday that I'm planning then I should be on top of the leaderboard for a few precious days. Won't last though because I'll probably won't want to get back on a bike for the rest of the month.


----------



## montage (15 Apr 2009)

Just started using Cyclogs...it is interesting indeed! I haven't been logging all my rides though  though I most rides of over 20miles go in 

Need to get more miles in!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2009)

Aran20's only 3 miles behind me now... for how much longer can I maintain my tenuous hold on second place?


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Apr 2009)

I've been loggin onto Cyclogs for a few years now and always enjoyed checking out the milage etc. but now with so much activity going on within the CC team it makes it even more enjoyable. It just shows any doubters that we are a forum with very active cyclists!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> It just shows any doubters that we are a forum with very active cyclists!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Or people with very vivid imaginations!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2009)

Remember folks....... Aperitif has yet to post any rides this month


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2009)

We are kicking Cyclogs arse...




Keith Oates said:


> I've been loggin onto Cyclogs for a few years now and always enjoyed checking out the milage etc. but now with so much activity going on within the CC team it makes it even more enjoyable. It just shows any doubters that we are a forum with very active cyclists!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TVC (16 Apr 2009)

I started using cyclogs this year, and I do find it a motivator just to do a few more miles because I know I could overtake someone else.

Just one small request:
For April I was quite happy in the top 20, but then I got a cold. So, when I'm feeling grotty can everyone else please stop cycling so I don't drop down the leaderboard.

Thanks


----------



## yello (16 Apr 2009)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So, when I'm feeling grotty can everyone else please stop cycling so I don't drop down the leaderboard.



I'm having a similar concern at the moment. Not feeling 100% (I think I might be a little run-down) and the weather's not the best... but there's this silly nagging that I have a position to protect! And I promised myself I wouldn't go there! Ludicrous really innit?!!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2009)

I missed out on second place in feb due to that crappy snow stuff, not being able to commute for 2 days


----------



## Aperitif (16 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Remember folks....... Aperitif has yet to post any rides this month



Shhh - I wasn't going to - it's nice to see the race develop. Plugging them all in at once seems a bit unsporting. Outside of my regular commute, there's only a CC Hampshire and FNRttC Southend and back to offer. (+ whatever I might fancy this Sunday on my own probably if I get a chance etc...


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2009)

Well I've stuck on a few more miles now which should mean I stay ahead of Aran20 for the rest of today, at least; Yello, you're safe for now, I'm not going out any more today as it's started to rain and we're going out tonight for a meal with some friends. Actually my husband has started making a few negative comments about how much I'm cycling (apparently I am supposed to be amusing him instead, somehow) so I may find it's tailing off a bit in the cause of marital harmony.

But for now, Auntie Helen and Ianrauk are plotting ways over a pint to pip Aran20 to the post for April!


----------



## aran20 (16 Apr 2009)

Well thats simple... Stop drinking and get pedalling. 
Remember I'm racing more now so not having to do so many longer rides in training, so c'mon stop worrying, we're a team.


But for now, Auntie Helen and Ianrauk are plotting ways over a pint to pip Aran20 to the post for April!



[/quote]


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2009)

We have stopped drinking.. look at those empty glasses...



aran20 said:


> Well thats simple... Stop drinking and get pedalling.
> Remember I'm racing more now so not having to do so many longer rides in training, so c'mon stop worrying, we're a team.
> 
> 
> But for now, Auntie Helen and Ianrauk are plotting ways over a pint to pip Aran20 to the post for April!


[/quote]


----------



## Plax (17 Apr 2009)

Well nobody has to worry about me. I'm usually flaying about the 30 mark. Must try harder!


----------



## Christopher (17 Apr 2009)

I've registered on Cyclogs (under the username 'Christopher') and joined the Cyclechat team. Do people add commute miles as well as 'fun' miles?

BTW most of my miles will be estimates as my main bike - a Dave Yates Audax - does not have a cycle computer. 

HTH I don't think I will post much here anymore as things seem to be getting a bit negative with the moral posturing & the same people saying the same things over and over. In any case the weather's not too bad & the road beckons!


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Apr 2009)

I add all my cycle miles - fun and grocery shopping and everything else (I work at home so don't have a commute). Anything to get as many miles as possible on Cyclogs!


----------



## MacB (17 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I add all my cycle miles - fun and grocery shopping and everything else (I work at home so don't have a commute). Anything to get as many miles as possible on Cyclogs!



we'd noticed AH


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> we'd noticed AH


And I thought I was being all cunning and secretive about
_*trying to beat all you fit chappies for the month!*_


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2009)

Your avatar is 'morally posturing' that of frustruck's hound Auntie Helen...tsk tsk


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Your avatar is 'morally posturing' that of frustruck's hound Auntie Helen...tsk tsk


Perhaps I shall change it, then, to something more fearsome!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2009)

'ears lookin' at you kid'...


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Apr 2009)

Sorry Yello.
Sorry Aran20 (well, I don't feel THAT sorry, it has to be said).

Now for the dog walk. Shame it doesn't work with me having her on the lead as she runs alongside the trike, would help with the mileage!


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Sorry Yello.
> Sorry Aran20 (well, I don't feel THAT sorry, it has to be said).
> 
> Now for the dog walk. *Shame it doesn't work with me having her on the lead as she runs alongside the trike*, would help with the mileage!



I spotted these when I was browsing earlier for a cycle carrier - a dog leash to attach to your bike. Problem solved!


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Apr 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> I spotted these when I was browsing earlier for a cycle carrier - a dog leash to attach to your bike. Problem solved!


Thing is, Lucy weaves from side to side and occasionally dashes off after a rabbit/cat so it'd probably cause me to have a spill.


----------



## Plax (17 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Thing is, Lucy weaves from side to side and occasionally dashes off after a rabbit/cat so it'd probably cause me to have a spill.



Sounds like my dads dog. When I take him out running with me when I'm visiting he'll go out of his way to deliberately try and trip me up.


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Thing is, Lucy weaves from side to side and occasionally dashes off after a rabbit/cat so it'd probably cause me to have a spill.



It wasn't a serious suggestion. I was just intrigued when I saw it. I don't know any dogs that would just trot along nicely in a straight line without suddenly putting their head down for a good sniff or running off after a rabbit. Not great when they're fastened to your bike...


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (19 Apr 2009)

well after my first 100miler of the year i have jumped up to 31st in the cycle chat table and all i have to say is ouch


----------



## 4F (19 Apr 2009)

mickeydrippin60 said:


> well after my first 100miler of the year i have jumped up to 31st in the cycle chat table and all i have to say is ouch



Nice one Mickey


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Apr 2009)

Well done Mickey!

I see from Aran20's Cyclogs feed that he's racing this weekend. Let's hope he wins... and that it was a VERY short race mileage-wise!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Apr 2009)

Nice one Mickey


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (19 Apr 2009)

yup very short oh yea i forgot it was 18mph average ha ha but i feel better now ive had a bath and a bbq and a pint of milk  and cheers ffff and ah


----------



## aran20 (19 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well done Mickey!
> 
> I see from Aran20's Cyclogs feed that he's racing this weekend. Let's hope he wins... and that it was a VERY short race mileage-wise!




They were short races...

A 10 mile Time Trial on Saturday and a 25 mile Time Trial Sunday with a few warm up miles for each... will update cyclogs tomorrow cause it's late and I'm tired.

I won the 10 mile TT with a time of 21:06 (was tough).
2nd today in the 25 mile TT with a time and new personal best time of 50:37 (average speed of 29.5 mph). Lost first place by only 7 seconds... Ohhhhh! Perhaps I shouldn't of done the 10 miler the night before??


----------



## Young Un (19 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> They were short races...
> 
> A 10 mile Time Trial on Saturday and a 25 mile Time Trial Sunday with a few warm up miles for each... will update cyclogs tomorrow cause it's late and I'm tired.
> 
> ...




Fantastic times Aran, I wish my times were that good.


----------



## Radius (19 Apr 2009)

Argh 21 mins! I've yet to do a TT but I bet I wouldn't get that!


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> Argh 21 mins! I've yet to do a TT but I bet I wouldn't get that!


I dunno, sounds easy to me
(in a parallel universe entirely unlike this one!)

I've been trying to do the maths to work out the average mph if one does 10 miles in 21 mins 9 seconds but I can't do it. Maths O-level in 1987 has clearly all leached out of my brain! A shade under 30mph clearly but can't work it out any more detailed than that. Very embarrassing lack of mathematical skill  And very impressive cycling skill by Aran and his Tardis.


----------



## longers (19 Apr 2009)

28.368 and a bit mph. Possibly.


----------



## montage (19 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> They were short races...
> 
> A 10 mile Time Trial on Saturday and a 25 mile Time Trial Sunday with a few warm up miles for each... will update cyclogs tomorrow cause it's late and I'm tired.
> 
> ...



woah.....FAST.
Aran what club you in if I may ask?
Also....will you be doing the fareham wheelers 10mile this thursday?


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> woah.....FAST.
> Aran what club you in if I may ask?
> Also....will you be doing the fareham wheelers 10mile this thursday?


I may have a rubbish maths brain but my memory ain't as bad as yours, Montage. And I quote...



montage said:


> wooo fareham!! Part of fareham wheelers?





aran20 said:


> No... VC St RAPHAEL.


----------



## montage (20 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I may have a rubbish maths brain but my memory ain't as bad as yours, Montage. And I quote...



I am shamed.

or maybe I said that in a parallel universe entirely unlike this one


----------



## aran20 (20 Apr 2009)

Firstly thanks everyone for your comments, you're all making me blush. AH if you look at my times you'll see that my 25 mile time trial was actually faster (29.6mph) than the 10 mile event so the 10 time wasn't that impressive, I've done a +30mph 10mile TT before now though.

I ride for a Club called VC St Raphael. I used to ride for the Royal Navy.

Can't make Thursday night as it will be a rest day of sorts... Will be riding but not wanting to race as I'll be racing again this weekend.


----------



## Young Un (20 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> Firstly thanks everyone for your comments, you're all making me blush. AH if you look at my times you'll see that my 25 mile time trial was actually faster (29.6mph) than the 10 mile event so the 10 time wasn't that impressive, I've done a +30mph 10mile TT before now though.
> 
> I ride for a Club called VC St Raphael. I used to ride for the Royal Navy.
> 
> Can't make Thursday night as it will be a rest day of sorts... Will be riding but not wanting to race as I'll be racing again this weekend.




Fancy bringing your bike up to Worcestershire so I can use it for tomorrows Ten?


----------



## aran20 (20 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I may have a rubbish maths brain but my memory ain't as bad as yours, Montage. And I quote...




HA HA, Nice one AH


----------



## Baggy (20 Apr 2009)

Well, I managed about 46 miles at 15mph yesterday which is a blistering speed for me! 

My knees ache today though - set off up a hill that starts off at 15%, decided it felt much harder than last time I tried it...carried on...then realised I was still in my middle ring.


----------



## 4F (20 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> Firstly thanks everyone for your comments, you're all making me blush. AH if you look at my times you'll see that my 25 mile time trial was actually faster (29.6mph) than the 10 mile event so the 10 time wasn't that impressive, I've done a +30mph 10mile TT before now though.
> 
> I ride for a Club called VC St Raphael. I used to ride for the Royal Navy.
> 
> Can't make Thursday night as it will be a rest day of sorts... Will be riding but not wanting to race as I'll be racing again this weekend.



Yep fair point Aran, rubbish time in the 10 mile TT.


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> Can't make Thursday night as it will be a rest day of sorts... Will be riding but not wanting to race as I'll be racing again this weekend.


More short races, I hope, as I'm holding onto CycleChat Team's top spot by the skin of my teeth...

If you're riding anywhere near this part of the world, let us know and we'll come and cheer you on (and sabotage your bike afterwards).


----------



## montage (20 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> More short races, I hope, as I'm holding onto CycleChat Team's top spot by the skin of my teeth...
> 
> If you're riding anywhere near this part of the world, let us know and we'll come and cheer you on (and sabotage your bike afterwards).



I'll do that for a fiver and a go on the three wheeled thingy?


----------



## aran20 (21 Apr 2009)

If you're riding anywhere near this part of the world, let us know and we'll come and cheer you on (and sabotage your bike afterwards).[/quote]


Very kind of you AH, but don't think there I'll be riding in a ny events near Bromley. Think the closest I get is up near Newmarket in may for a 50mile TT, but thats a fair old distance away from you.


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Apr 2009)

I'm not in Bromley but Great Bromley which is in North Essex (Colchester). Newmarket isn't that far away so let us know nearer the time if you wish to be cheered on in the millisecond that it takes you to pass our vantage point.

I note that the Cyclogs rankings show a lot of new people joining the CycleChat team at the moment. Aren't we all doing well!


----------



## Panter (21 Apr 2009)

I've been letting the side down recently though 

Yet another stinking cold has kept me off the bike recently but I'll probably cycle to work tomorrow to try and burn it off


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Apr 2009)

Panter said:


> I've been letting the side down recently though
> 
> Yet another stinking cold has kept me off the bike recently but I'll probably cycle to work tomorrow to try and burn it off



Excuses, excuses Panter


----------



## aran20 (21 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm not in Bromley but Great Bromley which is in North Essex (Colchester). Newmarket isn't that far away so let us know nearer the time if you wish to be cheered on in the millisecond that it takes you to pass our vantage point.
> 
> I note that the Cyclogs rankings show a lot of new people joining the CycleChat team at the moment. Aren't we all doing well!




Oh right, thats brills then. The 50 I'm doing is on 17 May. The course is the E2/50B, supposed to be really quick. It's mainly on the A11 and A14 dual carriageways. Will remind you again nearer the time and give you more details.

Thanks!


----------



## aran20 (21 Apr 2009)

Panter said:


> I've been letting the side down recently though
> 
> Yet another stinking cold has kept me off the bike recently but I'll probably cycle to work tomorrow to try and burn it off




Get well soon, we need the miles


----------



## 4F (21 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> Oh right, thats brills then. The 50 I'm doing is on 17 May. The course is the E2/50B, supposed to be really quick. It's mainly on the A11 and A14 dual carriageways. Will remind you again nearer the time and give you more details.
> 
> Thanks!



The A14  I hope you like drafting lorries !!!. Just looked the E2/50B route up in Bikely and it yes I agree it is probably a fast route but take care on that as it gets very very busy with traffic even on a Sunday.


----------



## aran20 (21 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> The A14  I hope you like drafting lorries !!!. Just looked the E2/50B route up in Bikely and it yes I agree it is probably a fast route but take care on that as it gets very very busy with traffic even on a Sunday.




Good Good, thats what I like to hear... Makes life easier.


----------



## Panter (21 Apr 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Excuses, excuses Panter



I know, I know 
Congratulations on your mileage, top job . Next month though, I'm a-coming for you 



aran20 said:


> Get well soon, we need the miles



Thank you


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Apr 2009)

Panter said:


> I know, I know
> Congratulations on your mileage, top job . Next month though, I'm a-coming for you



Cheers 
Bwahahaha - we'll see in May (did I mention I have a week off and might ride from S London to Solihull and possibly back - plus doing the Friday night ride to Brighton too) 500 miles a potential target in May?


----------



## Panter (21 Apr 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Cheers
> Bwahahaha - we'll see in May (did I mention I have a week off and might ride from S London to Solihull and possibly back - plus doing the Friday night ride to Brighton too) 500 miles a potential target in May?



500 miles is a nice target, I have that for my first week in May too 





















<slopes off to seek easier cyclogs target.............>


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Apr 2009)

I have popped my Century cherry!

Before:






After:





Proof:


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2009)

Nice one HellsBells.. and look at all those calories


----------



## 4F (21 Apr 2009)

Nice one AH, love the total elevation 45 m


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Apr 2009)

That's not total elevation, that's current elevation. Total would be about 3000ft according to Bikehike (which isn't particularly reliable). But you knew that. But I think today proved that hills no longer strike terror into me as I can do 'em in my own fashion.

I was expecting to be top 'o the tree today but I see Yello's gone and done some massive jaunt... And I so like being on top


----------



## 4F (21 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> That's not total elevation, that's current elevation. Total would be about 3000ft according to Bikehike (which isn't particularly reliable). But you knew that. But I think today proved that hills no longer strike terror into me as I can do 'em in my own fashion.
> 
> I was expecting to be top 'o the tree today but I see Yello's gone and done some massive jaunt... And I so like being on top



I just saw that Yello has clocked a 194 ride today. I cannot believe that he did not do the extra 6, there is no way I could have left it


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2009)

seems a bit daft, but then again he lives in France....


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Apr 2009)

Well he might do it in kms and therefore not realise...

But, like you, I couldn't possibly leave it at 194.


----------



## 4F (21 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well he might do it in kms and therefore not realise...
> 
> But, like you, I couldn't possibly leave it at 194.



I would love to think I could get anywhere near that figure in a single ride. Maybe a challenge for next year for one of the London CC rides


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I would love to think I could get anywhere near that figure in a single ride. Maybe a challenge for next year for one of the London CC rides


I wouldn't have time. At 12mph it would take me over sixteen hours and that's without stops!


----------



## 4F (21 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I wouldn't have time. At 12mph it would take me over sixteen hours and that's without stops!



Need to get Aran along with a tow rope for the first 10 hours


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Apr 2009)

Yes, I was thinking that when my trike, on some long downhills, touched 33mph today. "Wow, that's fast," thought I, knowing it was going extra fast due to all the stuff I had in the panniers (probably 10kg worth of touring clobber for my test-run for my tour next month). But that was once or twice hitting that speed... not doing 25 miles that fast!


----------



## 4F (21 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes, I was thinking that when my trike, on some long downhills, touched 33mph today. "Wow, that's fast," thought I, knowing it was going extra fast due to all the stuff I had in the panniers (probably 10kg worth of touring clobber for my test-run for my tour next month). But that was once or twice hitting that speed... not doing 25 miles that fast!



I know, that bloke is not human


----------



## yello (21 Apr 2009)

Yep, kms... 312 of them. On the road at 4am. I'm training for LEL so I've got to get the big rides in. For the first time ever, I got bored riding. At the 250 mark. I punctured at 260 and it actually came as a welcome relief!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2009)

Still a very impressive distance Yello
If that was me I don't think I could sit down for a week


----------



## 4F (21 Apr 2009)

yello said:


> Yep, kms... 312 of them. On the road at 4am. I'm training for LEL so I've got to get the big rides in. For the first time ever, I got bored riding. At the 250 mark. I punctured at 260 and it actually came as a welcome relief!



respect


----------



## grhm (21 Apr 2009)

Very impressive distances from Yello and Auntie H. But I'm more intrigued as to why AH is growing milk bottles?


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Apr 2009)

respect, tinged with annoyance that you've knocked me off the top spot 

Nah, well done Yello, you deserve it for getting up so early. And for living in France too!


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Apr 2009)

grhm said:


> Very impressive distance from Yello and Auntie H. But I'm more intrigued as to why your growing milk bottles AH?


When they grow up, they will be sweetcorn.

It's my husband's department, he has books on veg growing. You can probably tell we're also growing the veg on the front lawn; this is due to the dog massacring the back lawn.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Apr 2009)

A question for the mile-munchers out there.

Do you find you are constantly eating? I seem to be eating about 4000 calories per day (and losing weight). However I'm eating some rather rubbish stuff (ate that whole bar of dairy milk caramel I bought last night) rather than good, hearty energy bars.

It's the constant grazing that seems a bit over the top. Do you lot all eat permanently as well?


----------



## MacB (22 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> A question for the mile-munchers out there.
> 
> Do you find you are constantly eating? I seem to be eating about 4000 calories per day (and losing weight). However I'm eating some rather rubbish stuff (ate that whole bar of dairy milk caramel I bought last night) rather than good, hearty energy bars.
> 
> It's the constant grazing that seems a bit over the top. Do you lot all eat permanently as well?



I think it's ok as long as you keep the miles up, I've not been so active the last couple of weeks, but the munchies seem to stay with me. I'm trying to make a concious effort to eat balanced meals and limit the grazing to healthier options. Though I've recently failed to dodge kebab, chips, some Easter chocolate and crisps.


----------



## yello (22 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Do you lot all eat permanently as well?



At the moment, yes. But I guess that's normal when you consider the amount of calories you're burning. The temptation is there to eat rubbish (i.e. fatty cakes and chocolate etc) but I'm resisting and letting myself raid the fruit bowl for apples and bananas as often as I like. Almonds too. They're pretty cheap here and I eat maybe 5 or 6 handfuls a day!


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> A question for the mile-munchers out there.
> 
> Do you find you are constantly eating? I seem to be eating about 4000 calories per day (and losing weight). However I'm eating some rather rubbish stuff (ate that whole bar of dairy milk caramel I bought last night) rather than good, hearty energy bars.
> 
> It's the constant grazing that seems a bit over the top. Do you lot all eat permanently as well?



I should try harder to eat more healthy. It's hard and my will power is obviously not good 

Doesn't help when situations like Today occur. My Boss' Birthday and he gave one of the guys some £'s to go and buy cakes at lunchtime. The fella tasked with this spent 28 quid in M&S and came back with 2 huge big carriers full of everything from Lemon Drizzle cake, to mini choc rolls, loads of muffins and even a big coffee and walnut cake. Did ok though... just 1 muffin and 3 mini choc rolls


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2009)

Sittingduck squire...
See your using your self build for the commute... c'mon then spill the beans, how's it going?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2009)

Food... always bleeding hungry.
Try to eat healthily, for brekkie - oatiflakes, lunch - load of fruit and a kit kat, dinner at night - normal din dins what ever the lovely mrs ianrauk is dishing up..


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Food... always bleeding hungry.
> Try to eat healthily, for brekkie - oatiflakes, lunch - load of fruit and a kit kat, dinner at night - normal din dins what ever the lovely mrs ianrauk is dishing up..


Goodness, I'd fade away completely on that little 

Here's what I had yesterday

Choc digestive with early morning cup of tea (courtesy of Uncle James)
Giant bowl of cereal: nutty Muesli, then Jordan's Country Crisp Four Nut Combo (or whatever it's called now), with Honey Nut Cheerios on top. Probably 120g cereal in total
Another choc digestive and cuppa
Doughnut and tea at Uni when I arrived.

For lunch, half a french stick (200g) with butter and salami.
Bag of quavers.
Orange.
Banana.

Afternoon snack - Aldi Totally Peanut bar (they are fab!)
50g (ish) of Dairy Milk Caramel choc
2 cups of tea

Late afternoon snack: the other half of the french stick with butter

Dinner: roast chicken with chipolata sausage and stuffing wrapped in schwarzwälder Schinken
Roast veg including 300g potatoes, butternut squash, carrots, pepper, onion, courgette.

Dessert (an hour or so later): bread & butter pudding with custard (yum!)

Late snack - tea and the end of the Dairy Milk caramel bar.

See what I mean, not particularly healthy, definitely not enough fibre. And I'm still losing weight


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2009)

Can I come round for dinner?


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Can I come round for dinner?


We can't afford to feed another Cyclogs Mile Muncher, I'm bankrupting us as it is


----------



## MacB (23 Apr 2009)

That's one hell of a tapeworm you've got there AH


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> That's one hell of a tapeworm you've got there AH


Yeah, and with a real sweet tooth/fondness for doughnuts


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Sittingduck squire...
> See your using your self build for the commute... c'mon then spill the beans, how's it going?



Ahh you noticed that huh? 
Speed has improved a tad - The frame needs to be changed for soemthing a bit bigger but commuting on it is going well so far (especially in this week's fine weather ). Average has gone from about 13.5 to about 15mph. I seem to be able to cruise along at 19-20 mph fairly easily. Am planning to do the Friday night London - Brighton in a couple of weeks on it... so I will also be doing a longer ride at the weekend (Likely Sunday) to help me get used to the sdalle more. So far my furthest on it is only 34 miles!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2009)

Sounds grand mate.
Bigger frame? is that because of the small stem.. if I remember rightly, or is the frame too small for you.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2009)

Frame's a tad small (seattube is anyway) and the headtube is stupidly small - causing some ugly spacer abuse


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2009)

ohh yes... a lot of spacers going on there


----------



## longers (23 Apr 2009)

Well done Auntie Helen on your century and Yello on your 300


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Apr 2009)

Thank you longers 

Seems like Aran20 may be on a rest day which has enabled me to hit top spot again (for a brief time anyway). Yello, you're not allowed to go out on your bike in the next few days, OK? I like being on top (I'm that kind of gal).

12 on the CycleChat team have done over 450 miles this month already though - we're doing so well!!!


----------



## montage (24 Apr 2009)

Been injured this week so low mileage....knee is being a right bugger!


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (24 Apr 2009)

well ime goin doin about 120miles tomorrow so that should push me up a bit higher and i mite even go out sunday we shall see how i feel . ha ha


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2009)

You and me both mate....

Best of luck and hope the weather is good for ya..



mickeydrippin60 said:


> well ime goin doin about 120miles tomorrow so that should push me up a bit higher and i mite even go out sunday we shall see how i feel . ha ha


----------



## yello (24 Apr 2009)

longers said:


> Well done Auntie Helen on your century and Yello on your 300



Why, thank you. I'm all rested up now (and have had the brother-in-law and partner staying with us) so it'll be shortly time for me to put some more miles in. A 200 this weekend/Monday and another 300 later during the week.

I've also got some new bibshorts I need to test out - some Santini GXTs. They get good reviews for long distance comfort. I'll hopefully be able to agree with that!


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Apr 2009)

yello said:


> Why, thank you. I'm all rested up now (and have had the brother-in-law and partner staying with us) so it'll be shortly time for me to put some more miles in. A 200 this weekend/Monday and another 300 later during the week.


Metres or yards, I hope, Yello!

If you study the Cyclogs rankings you will see that although I have at the moment done 25 more miles than Aran20 for April, they have taken me an entire day extra. That works out at 1.04mph. Which is sad!


----------



## MacB (24 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Metres or yards, I hope, Yello!
> 
> If you study the Cyclogs rankings you will see that although I have at the moment done 25 more miles than Aran20 for April, they have taken me an entire day extra. That works out at 1.04mph. Which is sad!



Wrong view, you've had all that enjoyable time on your bike, taking in sights, building up stamina and leaving most of us in your wake. Whereas Aran is a hard bitten, driven cycling machine, he sold his soul many years ago for a fancy wheel and suffers from CWAS(Cycling While Asleep Syndrome). This has had a knock on effect on his love life and left him a forlorn and solitary figure. Empathy and pity are your friends here!


----------



## Scoosh (24 Apr 2009)

MacBludgen - verily, thou art a BEAST ! 

I knew I should have gone round the block on my return his morning !


----------



## MacB (24 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> MacBludgen - verily, thou art a BEAST !
> 
> I knew I should have gone round the block on my return his morning !



oh, that's got to sting a bit, sorry Scoosh!!!! I only popped to the bike shop for my new pedals, if I hadn't had to come back via the cash machine you'd be ahead.


----------



## arallsopp (25 Apr 2009)

Off to join ilovebikes and ianrauk. Bit damp in SE london, so hoping Essex is better. Anyone planning to leap ahead of me today, be warned. There may be miles


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Apr 2009)

I think we'll get a group shot of four Cyclogs Mile Munchers all around a Pint or something.

No rain here in Essex, nice and sunny and warm. I don't have to leave for another hour yet so can enjoy another cuppa or two.


----------



## aran20 (25 Apr 2009)

AH you're going well girl!! Keep it up.


----------



## yello (25 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Metres or yards, I hope, Yello!



At the moment, I'd settle for millimetres! It's pouring with rain and is forecast to do so until late next week. I want to get some miles in before the end of the month but I can't see it being as per the training schedule. I'll either have to get drenched or play catch up.... again!


----------



## montage (25 Apr 2009)

*and he wizzes past to that sweet place just above MacB once again*


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Apr 2009)

Soooo..... just been on a group ride with several of the top Cyclogs chaps.

Here we are with our beer & chips plotting how to put Aran20 and Yello out of the Top 10.






(L-R) Her_Welshness (from the YACF team), headhunter91/ilovebikes, Auntie Helen, Aperitif, Arallsopp, Ianrauk. Yes, we know Aperitif hasn't logged his miles this month, but we all know he'd be up at the top somewhere this month. Hope you all notice the two recumbents in shot!

I'll write a write-up of this ride in due course and stick it in its thread in 'Rides & Touring' (Bromley Cyclists' ride).

And another thought... that four out of the top 8 on the Cyclogs CycleChat team are from Bromley (although only one from Great Bromley).


----------



## aran20 (25 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Soooo..... just been on a group ride with several of the top Cyclogs chaps.
> 
> Here we are with our beer & chips plotting how to put Aran20 and Yello out of the Top 10.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> Looked a good do, wish I could have joined you all.
> Wind was hard today wasn't it. Although I bet you didn't feel it on your 'stealth' machines. Did another 10 TT race today and managed a win, (21:05), so not fast fast. Got a 25 tomorrow, will let you know how I get on.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< AH FOR THE MONTHLY WIN >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


21:05 for a 10 mile TT! Pah, that's rubbish. Anyone could do that.  Ahem. Congratulations though, and good luck for tomorrow's race too, and I'm glad to see they are nice short races! I'd really like the month win but I've got to do some work next week which might interfere...

Have some bad news to all you Cyclogs mile-munchers though, headhunter91/ilovebikes, that young-looking innocent and sweet chappie, informs me he's going for 1500 miles next month  He knew this was such a blow to me that he even accepted a piece of flapjack (he usually refuses to take any food from me, like a frightened horse; I think he thinks I might be trying to poison him). He and Arallsopp and Ianrauk will have 120ish miles after today's ride but at least I'm still safe from them for a bit. So next month the leaderboard could be quite different, especially if Aperitif starts logging again.

As longers has pointed out to me elsewhere, there is minimal competition for the CycleChat team at the moment. I reckon if YACF logged all their miles they'd be ahead (teethgrinder does - reputedly - 40,000 miles per year). Perhaps we should encourage them to log, see if they can knock us off our top spot.


----------



## yello (25 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I reckon if YACF logged all their miles they'd be ahead



I mentioned that before but, yes, I agree; by the proverbial country mile (or French km even!).


----------



## montage (25 Apr 2009)

1500...and a student...best of luck to him!
Does anybody log distances from turbo training? or is that far too cheeky?


----------



## longers (25 Apr 2009)

Fifteen hundred miles 

Good luck with that ilovebikes 

Montage: turbo miles are far too cheeky I reckon.


----------



## MacB (25 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> *and he wizzes past to that sweet place just above MacB once again*



Oh man, I am so going to 'own' you for that and no turbo trainer miles either!!!


----------



## aran20 (25 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Oh man, I am so going to 'own' you for that and no turbo trainer miles either!!!




Oh dear.... I have been. Is this a no no then? My turbo sessions are harder than my races though.


----------



## MacB (25 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> Oh dear.... I have been. Is this a no no then? My turbo sessions are harder than my races though.



BANNER HEADLINES ARAN HASN'T BEEN PLAYING FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

to be honest, no idea, I don't have a turbo trainer, but would have assumed outdoor real miles only.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Apr 2009)

I don't have a turbo trainer but I did use one on Friday afternoon, which was linked to a food-processor smoothie-maker, and didn't include the 30 seconds' pedalling to make a smoothie. So no, they don't count


----------



## arallsopp (26 Apr 2009)

I've always assumed turbo miles are fine, but you should only log the distance actually travelled, and not the length of tyre that passed the rollers.
I did a whopping 3cm on the turbo once, but that was over uneven ground.


----------



## yello (26 Apr 2009)

I don't log turbo trainer miles (not that I've done any this month) but then neither do I log pootles to the shop to get the paper, bread etc  and that'd be an extra 20km a week!


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Apr 2009)

I also think turbo miles should not be logged as they are not cycled miles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Apr 2009)

I like this picture of myself and Arallsopp courtesy of Ianrauk:


----------



## MacB (26 Apr 2009)

yello said:


> I don't log turbo trainer miles (not that I've done any this month) but then neither do I log pootles to the shop to get the paper, bread etc  and that'd be an extra 20km a week!



Ooooh, little nudge to AH there eh? this Cyclogs lark can get vicious, we've barely even gotten started assassinating Aran and you're setting up the next victim.


----------



## montage (26 Apr 2009)

Well I dont even have a turbo trainer (yet).... but it is an interesting debate!


> Oh man, I am so going to 'own' you for that and no turbo trainer miles either!!!



muwhaha...left you for dead now! Though off the bike for at least a week


----------



## yello (26 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Ooooh, little nudge to AH there eh?



Was it??? Can you get a trike on a turbo trainer then?


----------



## MacB (26 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> Well I dont even have a turbo trainer (yet).... but it is an interesting debate!
> 
> 
> muwhaha...left you for dead now! Though off the bike for at least a week



jeez, I've gone into freefall there, I've only got 6 pootling miles to log today, had to cut the grass and stuff. Might have to go out this evening to stretch the legs.

I blame Jane, if she hadn't broken her leg I wouldn't be missing my commuting miles.


----------



## aran20 (26 Apr 2009)

Got a 25 tomorrow, will let you know how I get on.



Blummin' second again with a 54:40 in tough conditions, lost by just 14 seconds this week, although the winner didn't race yesturday.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> Got a 25 tomorrow, will let you know how I get on.


Another race tomorrow too  Good luck anyway!



> Blummin' second again with a 54:40 in tough conditions, lost by just 14 seconds this week, although the winner didn't race yesturday.


Second seems pretty good to me, well done! 

(Although second in the monthly Cyclogs league would annoy me quite considerably again, it has to be said)


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Apr 2009)

Ahem longers, 231.44 miles today? In one day? Are you mad!!!!!

Fantastically well done, old chap!


----------



## longers (26 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Ahem longers, 231.44 miles today? In one day? *Are you mad!!!!!
> *
> Fantastically well done, old chap!



Thanks, 

Not mad but I did get called a pervert for doing it on fixed 

I'll try and remember some of it and put a report in "your ride today."


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Apr 2009)

Nice one Longers! That sounds mighty tuff stuff.

*Respec *


----------



## yello (26 Apr 2009)

230 mile on fixed!! Bleddy 'ell, top effort longers! When did you start? Was it an overnighter?!


----------



## 4F (26 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> Oh dear.... I have been. Is this a no no then? My turbo sessions are harder than my races though.



Stone him .....


----------



## MacB (26 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Stone him .....



it's pinky liberal do-gooder types like you that've let this country down

Longers, storming stuff my man, on fixed you make me feel unclean

Auntie Helen, I would say you're becoming obsessive on the mileage front, but I think it's way past that now


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Auntie Helen, I would say you're becoming obsessive on the mileage front, but I think it's way past that now


Yep, doin' loads of miles, far more than strictly necessary. However I'm now starting to panic that if I reduce to a sensible number of miles (500, 750?) I'll get mega fat as I won't be able to reduce my food consumption adequately. I so love all that extra chocolate!

At the start of next month I'll do a posting on the CycleChat Cyclogs Social Group so we can all tell each other our target for the month and be encouraging or jeer at each other accordingly.


----------



## Scoosh (26 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> ... lost by just 14 seconds this week, although the winner didn't race yesturday.


Pedants' corner:
If the winner didn't race, how did he win ? 





... but I know what you mean 

Does this mean you will need to do more long distances to hack off AH to improve your 25 time ???


----------



## Domino (26 Apr 2009)

Oooh I hope it's not because of me cyclogs is down. I've been logging my rides under another username and asked for a name change via email to "Domino". I got an email saying "Done" but now the site seems stuffed. Ohhh noooo!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Apr 2009)

Working ok here.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2009)

I think you are allowed to use turbo trainers provided you can get random soakings, ride on very bobbly rollers, have lumps of metal pull out in front of you from time to time and of course - get punctures. Get cold. Warm up, get cold. Stop, eat, get cold, warm up - chat and keep an eye out for others, smell the day, feel the warmth and then realise that halfway into your session there is only another half a session to go before you arrive home! 

Oh! And have a few quid in your pocket to share along the way. And eat biscuits. And drop sticky drink on your frame. Then take your bike outside, get it dirty and then clean it up. Shiny like.


----------



## MacB (27 Apr 2009)

It's not looking good Aran, and those others suddenly keeping quiet about the fact they were logging indoor miles Maybe we need to suggest to Cyclogs that they include an extra category, you could then have:-

Road Miles 

Noncey Poncey, Girly Wirly, Cossetted, Pampered, Warm & Dry, Windless, Soulless MILES

I think that should clear up any confusion nicely

Or maybe a 3rd category:-

Laid on your back lazy recumbent miles


----------



## Domino (27 Apr 2009)

Ah I'd clicked "automatically login" but as my name had changed it caused me to get an error page on cyclogs. Fixed now" Phew, though I'd lost my mileage then.


----------



## arallsopp (27 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Laid on your back lazy recumbent miles



Lazy? You think its easy down here, watching you lot balance on your butt knuckles, fighting imaginary headwinds?


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Lazy? You think its easy down here, watching you lot balance on your butt knuckles, fighting imaginary headwinds?


...says he who towers WAY up in the air compared to me, the überaerodynamic buttocks-brushing-the-tarmac laydee.


----------



## MacB (27 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> ...says he who towers WAY up in the air compared to me, the überaerodynamic buttocks-brushing-the-tarmac laydee.



Hmmm, so we now have a potential falling out between the 'lower' orders


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Hmmm, so we now have a potential falling out between the 'lower' orders


He may fall out of that scarily-balanced machinery; I with my three wheels am in no danger of an emergency dismount into a ditch 

Arallsopp also won the 'who has the most oil on their leg' competition on Saturday, closely followed by ilovebikes who always ends up with oily calves.


----------



## arallsopp (27 Apr 2009)

It was a nice ditch, and it deserved my affections. 

Oh, and my reward for the oily leg? Sergeant stripe tan lines on my thigh, which (thanks to the pinkness of the surrounding flesh) now look green.

So... handy tip for summer cycling. If you find yourself under a beating sun, and you've run out of sunblock, just nuzzle up with the chain for a few spins, and you'll be wearing factor 1 million.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2009)

I have just noticed that this thread is now the longest in the whole Road Rides subforum. We rule! Cyclogs rules!


----------



## MacB (27 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I have just noticed that this thread is now the longest in the whole Road Rides subforum. We rule! Cyclogs rules!



mainly driven by your competitive nature, I've now set my sights on 1k for May, and it's all your fault


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2009)

Good stuff, MacBludgeon, go for it!

I may be doing more in May, or may be doing less. But June should be a bumper month for me with my German cycle tour


----------



## MacB (27 Apr 2009)

Has anyone else got the strange feeling that we may see a mileage update, for April, from Aperitif, late on Thursday evening? Now that he's roaming with the garmin he might really clock up some miles


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2009)

They way Andy's bike looks now; after yesterdays joint effort hour and a half deep clean.. ooh I think he will last at least a couple of days without oily calves 



Auntie Helen said:


> closely followed by ilovebikes who always ends up with oily calves.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2009)

MaccyB.... I completely agree



MacBludgeon said:


> Road Miles
> 
> Noncey Poncey, Girly Wirly, Cossetted, Pampered, Warm & Dry, Windless, Soulless MILES
> 
> ...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2009)

Both May and June will be '3 week' months for me, so will be tough going to reach both months targets.



Auntie Helen said:


> Good stuff, MacBludgeon, go for it!
> 
> I may be doing more in May, or may be doing less. But June should be a bumper month for me with my German cycle tour


----------



## 4F (27 Apr 2009)

Sadly my commuting mileage will from now on be drastically reduced  as I have got a promotion  which regrettably comes with a company car.

I am both pleased and dissapointed at the same time.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2009)




----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Sadly my commuting mileage will from now on be drastically reduced  as I have got a promotion  which regrettably comes with a company car.
> 
> I am both pleased and dissapointed at the same time.



Congratulations. Get a fixed gear car 4F - that should be punishment enough for being good!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2009)

Close...

6 ianrauk 753.68ms 2.06:48:13tm 13.75avg 
7 arallsopp 735.43ms 2.06:30:31tm 13.4avg


----------



## yello (27 Apr 2009)

I hope aperitif isn't planning that. It is what we'd call in NZ a 'w*nkers trick'. Calm down! That is not a harsh insult as it probably sounds to a Brits (but it's not a term of endearment either!). Basically, it's not playing the same game as everyone else!

I'm thinking of not logging miles for the next few months. Unfortunately, I find Cyclogs is diverting my attention from what should be my main focus - LEL training. I thought the 2 could be compatible but it seems not to be the case for me.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2009)

Well done Helen for getting another x1000 miler this month


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2009)

yello said:


> I hope aperitif isn't planning that. It is what we'd call in NZ a 'w*nkers trick'. Calm down! That is not a harsh insult as it probably sounds to a Brits (but it's not a term of endearment either!). Basically, it's not playing the same game as everyone else!
> 
> I'm thinking of not logging miles for the next few months. Unfortunately, I find Cyclogs is diverting my attention from what should be my main focus - LEL training. I thought the 2 could be compatible but it seems not to be the case for me.



I can feel the line running out....the fight.....the reeling in...

Don't ever accuse me of planning anything!  (But I might just do it...why not? I'll only be logging miles where I got wet, felt the warmth of the day, felt hungry, shared with someone though.) I'll not be logging anything done while reading my well-thumbed Cervantes as I pedal...


----------



## yello (27 Apr 2009)

Of course. Whatever it means  Up to you entirely.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2009)

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=675443&postcount=246


----------



## longers (27 Apr 2009)

yello said:


> When did you start? Was it an overnighter?!



I left home at nine pm sat night, the ride started at 11, finished two thirty ish on sunday afternoon and I was home by half four.

I had trouble sleeping last night, over tired I think.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Close...
> 
> 6 ianrauk 753.68ms 2.06:48:13tm 13.75avg
> 7 arallsopp 735.43ms 2.06:30:31tm 13.4avg


That's not close, you're 18 miles ahead of him. You need to keep up the momentum, though, else he might sneak out and do some more!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2009)

Exactly....


----------



## yello (27 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Plugging them all in at once seems a bit unsporting.



Good on ya mate (says he lapsing back into the vernacular!). That's exactly what I think too. I think this month's yellow jersey has been well earned and I'd hate to see it snatched away from her them at the 11th hour!


----------



## MacB (27 Apr 2009)

nope, plug them in, all's fair


----------



## dudi (28 Apr 2009)

Congratulations on passing the 1,000 mile barrier Auntie Helen!
If I had a had on, i'd take it off to you.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Apr 2009)

Thank you dudi 

Congrats to Ianrauk for once again surpassing his monthly target, and to HelenD123 for doing her century, and for everyone else who's doing very well.

It helps that we have nice weather, doesn't it, to get the miles in...


----------



## yello (28 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> It helps that we have nice weather, doesn't it, to get the miles in...



Rain hammering on my windows 

Here see for yourself!


----------



## arallsopp (28 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Close...
> 
> 6 ianrauk 753.68ms 2.06:48:13tm 13.75avg
> 7 arallsopp 735.43ms 2.06:30:31tm 13.4avg



Don't worry. I won't be sneaking out for crafty miles. The rest of my month is prescribed by necessary commutes twixt Chiswick and Bromley.... which reminds me, I just rode in again. Off to update the logs 

Edit:-And back. Looks like I'm not closing the gap. With both of us cyclo commuting, you've still got 25 miles on me. I may be working from home on Thurs, which means I could have only 3 x 17 miles commute left in the month.

I tip my hat to you sir.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Apr 2009)

yello said:


> Rain hammering on my windows
> 
> Here see for yourself!


We had some mega rain yesterday and I was reminded why mudguards (recently removed) are a good idea.

For the first time in about three months I took the shortest possible route home  I felt a bit rubbish about it but water was fountaining off my front wheels onto my head and lap and legs just from my own wheels, let alone when motorists went past and splashed me.

We have sunshine this morning (although rain forecasted for this afternoon when I'm doing cycle instructing with 12 schoolkids!) so I shall have to get some miles in shortly...


----------



## Scoosh (28 Apr 2009)

yello said:


> Rain hammering on my windows
> 
> Here see for yourself!


That's not rain ! It's pluie  and nice fluffy clouds - clearly it's sunny by now, so ....... out you go


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (28 Apr 2009)

It looks like I'm the only one who just can never be bothered to upload/enter the miles in Cyclogs... isn't there some way we can attach our computers (Garmin Edge for me) and auto upload it? (maybe I've been spoiled in today's hi-tec times!)


----------



## yello (28 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> That's not rain ! It's pluie  and nice fluffy clouds - clearly it's sunny by now, so ....... out you go



It's also 60km north of here! We've been getting bands of hammering rain all day. You should have seen it 30 minutes ago; what with the wind too, 'la pluie' was almost horizontal!

I'm reconciled to not riding this week. I might be able to sneak out for an hour or 2 if there looks to be a break but I'm certainly not planning any all day-ers. Just means I'll have to re-re-juggle my training plan and make this week a rest week!


----------



## grhm (28 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> It looks like I'm the only one who just can never be bothered to upload/enter the miles in Cyclogs... isn't there some way we can attach our computers (Garmin Edge for me) and auto upload it? (maybe I've been spoiled in today's hi-tec times!)



Strikes me as a problem crying out for a software tool to fix it - I'd do it if someone will just lend/buy me a Garmin to work/test against. Anyone...


----------



## MacB (28 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> It looks like I'm the only one who just can never be bothered to upload/enter the miles in Cyclogs... isn't there some way we can attach our computers (Garmin Edge for me) and auto upload it? (maybe I've been spoiled in today's hi-tec times!)



wow, you must really cycle some miles to be that tired


----------



## 4F (28 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> It looks like I'm the only one who just can never be bothered to upload/enter the miles in Cyclogs



Sounds like an excuse to me


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Apr 2009)

Right, the Cyclogs Social Group (see http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/group.php?groupid=9 ) is awaiting your posting of your target for May so that we can see how everyone is doing!


----------



## Morrisette (29 Apr 2009)

Hi Cyclogers!

I've been logging rides on Cyclogs for a while but didn't join the CC team - few reasons:

- Didn't want to reduce the average speed with my very s-l-o-w cycling speeds
- Don't have a cycle computer so my times/distances are approximate based on maps and my watch!
- Won't be doing any cycling at all in June (boo!) as I'm away working with no cycling opportunities - unless I can count miles done on an exercise bike??


So, do you want me on your team - or should I wait till next year? What's the etiquette of joining half-way through??


----------



## grhm (29 Apr 2009)

I'd say join if you want to - I did. I'm not sure what you mean by half-way though - I'm not aware of cyclogs having a "season" - it keeps monthly and yearly totals (but I suspect that's only because it was a convenient division for the site to use).

If you want to, do it - don't worry about upsetting others if you not doing the same speeds and miles - CycleChat is supposed to be a friendly social place, I don't think anyone here takes it too seriously. (Admittly some of the "mile munchers" seem to enjoy out doing each other - but AIUI it's all light hearted and in a spirit of encouraging (or egging on ) others.

It'd be nice to see some others join me down the bottom of the table  - I'm only aiming at 150 miles a month - not the 1000 that other aim at


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

Morrisette said:


> Hi Cyclogers!
> 
> I've been logging rides on Cyclogs for a while but didn't join the CC team - few reasons:
> 
> ...



Hi Morissette, stick your miles on. Average speed is not important and you will be letting no one down on team "Cycle Chat", the more the merrier. You still doing the Suffolk Sunrise ?


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Hi Morissette, stick your miles on. Average speed is not important and you will be letting no one down on team "Cycle Chat", the more the merrier. You still doing the Suffolk Sunrise ?



No. But Alan is.

Sorry - just me thinking out loud 4F - carry on...


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> No. But Alan is.
> 
> Sorry - just me thinking out loud 4F - carry on...



Teef, I do worry about you sometimes


----------



## Morrisette (29 Apr 2009)

Hi FFFF, yep, I am training (ahem) for the Suffolk Sunrise. Think I will be doing the 50 mile course rather than the 100, as I'm riding with my dad and he doesn't think he's up to 100 miles! Should be a good ride, hopefully the weather will stay nice....

OK I will add myself to the CC Cyclogs team!


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

Morrisette said:


> Hi FFFF, yep, I am training (ahem) for the Suffolk Sunrise. Think I will be doing the 50 mile course rather than the 100, as I'm riding with my dad and he doesn't think he's up to 100 miles! Should be a good ride, hopefully the weather will stay nice....
> 
> OK I will add myself to the CC Cyclogs team!



Nice one. Auntie Helen is doing the 50 as well and myself and Stevevw are doing the 100. What time are you planning on starting ?


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Apr 2009)

Well FFFF I am still contemplating the 100, and I am contemplating getting up earlier too.

What time are you and Steve planning on arriving? I don't expect you to accompany me round as I'm so much slower but it would be good to catch up with you at some point! (or for you to lap me)


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well FFFF I am still contemplating the 100, and I am contemplating getting up earlier too.
> 
> What time are you and Steve planning on arriving? I don't expect you to accompany me round as I'm so much slower but it would be good to catch up with you at some point! (or for you to lap me)



Well I thought I would discuss with both of you on Saturday what sort of time you were planning on starting. Personally I would prefer 7 - 730 as I was planning to do this in 7 hours so I still have a bit of time later in the day to entertain the little FFFF's but nothing is set in stone. 

I went out last night on the first part of the course and had not initially realised that it actually comes to within 200 yards from my house . 
A group ride from the start point to the ferry crossing (my turf ) which is approx 12 miles would be good and then we could play it by ear from there.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2009)

Welcome aboard Morrisette.
The more the merrier... 



Morrisette said:


> OK I will add myself to the CC Cyclogs team!


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> Got a 25 tomorrow, will let you know how I get on.


So... how did you get on?

You don't seem to be logging many miles (relatively) at the moment. Is this part of your change in training style or is it a gentlemanly sacrifice to give me the month win?

I have to say, I'm looking forward to tomorrow, after which I don't have to go out cycling so far each day to stay ahead! I need a rest (again!).


----------



## Brahan (29 Apr 2009)

Hello everyone, I just signed myself up to cyclogs to save me from taking up all the space in the kitchen calendar.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Apr 2009)

Good stuff, I hope you have joined the CycleChat team as well.

Prepare for your mileage to go up and up as you race other team members!

There's also a Cyclogs Social Group on this forum you may wish to join, although it doesn't seem to do a great deal!


----------



## Morrisette (29 Apr 2009)

'Service unavailable'?? anyone else getting this? I didn't touch it, honest!!!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2009)

*OH NO MORRISETTE... YOU'VE BROKEN IT*

Yes, have the same, must be doing some maintenence on the site


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

Morrisette said:


> 'Service unavailable'?? anyone else getting this? I didn't touch it, honest!!!



You didnt press the F11 key did you  

Down here as well


----------



## redjedi (29 Apr 2009)

Just tried to log on to erm...log my pityful commutes for the week, hopefully I'll be able to remember what they are later.

If Morrisette has done some serious damage, then I don't mind if all scores mileages are reset to zero


----------



## MacB (29 Apr 2009)

Can you imagine the mood AH would be in if she lost all her miles


----------



## summerdays (29 Apr 2009)

Hi Morrisette - dont worry what your speed is... my average is slowly creeping up... but I'm desparate to have a month when I get into double figures - there are too many hills and traffic lights (and perhaps I'm a little slow or like to pootle) for me to post the high speeds.

But its broken!!!! 

I don't understand what a social group is though...

(Edit: well I've had a go and posted my aim for May)


----------



## Scoosh (29 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Can you imagine the mood AH would be in if she lost all her miles


 .....  ....  ...  ....


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Apr 2009)

It was probably H who crashed the system anyway! Hacking into Aran's account for mileage sabotage purposes


----------



## arallsopp (29 Apr 2009)

Well, the good news is that I've finally worked out my GPS thingy, and my rolling average over the last two commutes is showing as 26kph, where I was estimating 24kph. The bad news is that the distance was spot on, so I can't go inflating the month's figures with retrospective adjustments 

Of course, its all a little bit hypothetical until the site returns. We really should donate, you know.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Apr 2009)

Argh, you lot have broken it! And I have another 15.19 miles to add...

And yes, we should donate (well, I already have, as it happens ; a quick payment to the webmaster and he can probably deduct some miles from other accounts )


----------



## Baggy (29 Apr 2009)

Meh! I can't believe you've all broken it - I need to see how far my commute needs extending this evening to reach my 500 mile target for April. 

Chuffy and I donated about a few weeks ago, after four years of using it we thought it was only fair.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2009)

...I loaded up my kms...


----------



## Christopher (29 Apr 2009)

not my fault! 
I want to add stuff tomorrow though, am keeping hold of 41st place (I think) by 0.05 miles!  See you mile hounds, it can be tight at the back of the Cyclechat pack...
Will contribute though!


----------



## mds101 (29 Apr 2009)

I joined cyclogs earlier in April and have found it oddly encouraging....odd that I am competing (in my head anyway) with people I don't know and probably never will). 

Anyhow, missed my personal target for this month for various reasons, unless I go back in and change the target and then I can pat myself on the back. hoorah.

Can I add my miles into the CC ones? Do I need to ask?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2009)

Your a member of the CC forum so why not... go for it...



mds101 said:


> Can I add my miles into the CC ones? Do I need to ask?


----------



## fenman (29 Apr 2009)

tried to add rutland CiCLE tour sportive 100 mls not as hard as the ride!! at least i can try to add them with this sundays squires & spires event . Is anybody else riding it if you are say hello i will be wearing a scotland top if you are and i do not see you have a good ride anyway


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Apr 2009)

How annoying it's still down. When I last looked I was 100 miles ahead of Aran20 but that's awfully suspicious and I fear he may be doing an Aperitif and block-entering them later. I usually keep my on-bike cycle computer with the monthly total but had taken it off a couple of days ago (it's on the mudguards which I'd removed) so I can't quite remember where I am now...

Hopefully all will be well tomorrow morning so we can find out the result for April overall.

And fantastic that more people are joining the team - the more the merrier


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2009)

> I fear he may be doing an Aperitif and block-entering them later


----------



## Panter (30 Apr 2009)

I hope it's back soon. I've finally managed to do a few more pathetic miles so it would be nice to enter them 

What is the social group all about by the way? how does it work, what does it mean?


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Apr 2009)

Social group is just that (you can find it in the Quicklinks menu). Not sure of the point but as it's there, I thought we could use it!


----------



## Morrisette (30 Apr 2009)

It's still broken! It really wasn't me - I haven't added myself to the team yet - went to do it and the site was broked


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Apr 2009)

From the horse's mouth:
_
Hi Helen

Apparently, the web site has crashed the shared web server, and the hosting company won't bring it back on line until we fix the problem with the software which is causing the crash. We hope to get this resolved asap.

Cheers

Cyclogs Support
webmaster@cyclogs.org
http://www.cyclogs.org_

Clearly Aperitif's block-listing of rides has broken it!


----------



## Baggy (30 Apr 2009)

You can check for updates on the Cyclogs Blog:

http://cyclogs.blogspot.com/

I still don't know how many miles I need to reach 500 for April. If I end up on 499 I'll cry.


----------



## Brahan (30 Apr 2009)

Typical. The minute I want to start using something - it gets busted. Meh!


----------



## stevevw (30 Apr 2009)

What with being away and then having to catch up with work on my return I have put next to no miles on Cyclogs this month. I will probably leave it for April and start again for May. Shame as i got loads of miles in when I was in France last week.


----------



## DJ (30 Apr 2009)

*GRRRRRRRRRRRR, *It's the last day of the month and I have mileage to enter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This can't be happening to me/us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And to cap ot all Aperitif block entred his mileage just before it crashed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have even been driven to eneter this thread, such is the frustration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2009)

After being seriously behind on this months milage I have been creeping up towards the target... I know I can't make it but I really wanted to see that graph. (Plus I need to put in my work milage claim and its recorded on cyclogs too.)


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Apr 2009)

I've had to resort to making a temporary spreadsheet to enter the past 3 rides! Need to make sure my Blockbuster April mileage is correct (when the site gets fixed) :X


----------



## montage (30 Apr 2009)

The real reason it is broken is because I have been off my bike.

As soon as my knees pull their act together, and I am back on the bike, it will be working fine.


Just you see.


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2009)

In that case ... GET BACK ON THE BIKE THIS MINUTE...!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Apr 2009)

Well I think today's ride should have popped me over 1100 for the month.

Unfortunately I don't know for sure. Argh.

(I have a 25 mile group ride this evening which ought to confirm it though).

Aran20's been very quiet. Do we think he's out at the Server Farm pulling wires out?


----------



## aran20 (30 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I think today's ride should have popped me over 1100 for the month.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know for sure. Argh.
> 
> ...




Still here... Well done AH and all Cyclogs 1000 milers. Stunning riding. 

I've been quiet cause my coach has told me to take three days off the bike, started tapering now for future events so miles for me will be hit and miss from now on... Some weeks big miles and some hardly any.

Got a couple of hard races this weekend,(competitors wise), so will give me a great indication as to where I am!

Be back sooooonnnnn!

FFFF... I see Madness are bringing out a new album, I have it ordered already. They're also touring, one venue of which is just up the road from me at Romsey's Broadlands, so can't wait for that!


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Apr 2009)

Good luck for the weekend then.

Perhaps I have the maillot jaune (or for me, das gelbe Hemd) for April. But will we ever know, will Cyclogs ever return...?

By the way, I did a post on YACF to encourage them to log more of their rides and got various answers from people saying they used to use Cyclogs but it kept going wrong so they tend to now log elsewhere. Looks like the CC team is without serious competition for a while now.


----------



## marooncat (30 Apr 2009)

I am now just really worried that the site never comes back up and I lose all my info for this year (yes I know I should record it somewhere else)

Only started using Cyclogs end of last year and have found it great this year for recording mileage and motivation.. but I can not quite remember just how much I had done so far


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2009)

Surely all your rides are still listed on your GE205 and the Training Centre



Auntie Helen said:


> Well I think today's ride should have popped me over 1100 for the month.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know for sure. Argh.
> 
> ...


----------



## yello (30 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Perhaps I have the maillot jaune (or for me, das gelbe Hemd) for April.



I think we can safely say that Helen! 

I don't think we can expect Cyclogs back in the immediate future. Reading between the lines, I'd say it's the kind of problem that _could_ take a while to resolve... because first it has to be found! 

As I understand it, something crashed the server and until that 'something' is found, the hosting company will not allow the software to be restarted. As an ex-programmer myself, it's the kind of problem you hate; you know it's there somewhere but no idea where. Queue frantic searching of server logs to see if you can find some kind of error report!


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 Apr 2009)

It's back up and running!!!!!


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Apr 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> It's back up and running!!!!!



Telling Porkies! CP?!


----------



## yello (30 Apr 2009)

I'd like to be wrong!


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2009)

Hmm still unavailabe. If all else fails there is http://www.bikejournal.com/ and I have already got Cycle Chat registered on there . Used to use it at the start of last year before cyclogs took over as the favoured logging site.


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2009)

aran20 said:


> FFFF... I see Madness are bringing out a new album, I have it ordered already. They're also touring, one venue of which is just up the road from me at Romsey's Broadlands, so can't wait for that!



They are playing in Norwich in June and I am hoping to get up there for that one.


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 Apr 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Telling Porkies! CP?!



Ooooops, forgot I typed that. Sorry.


----------



## Panter (1 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Social group is just that (you can find it in the Quicklinks menu). Not sure of the point but as it's there, I thought we could use it!



Thanks AH, fair enough 



FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:
 

> Hmm still unavailabe. If all else fails there is http://www.bikejournal.com/ and I have already got Cycle Chat registered on there . Used to use it at the start of last year before cyclogs took over as the favoured logging site.



FFFF, do you think there's any merit in switching over anyway or am I being too "knee jerk" here?


----------



## Morrisette (1 May 2009)

Hmmmn still unavailable. I have had to resort to my little notebook and questionable adding up skills to confirm that I beat my 300 miles/moth target for April by ONE mile! My little book doesn't do a graph though.....boo!


----------



## Sittingduck (1 May 2009)

Morrisette said:


> Hmmmn still unavailable. I have had to resort to my little notebook and questionable adding up skills to confirm that I beat my 300 miles/moth target for April by ONE mile! My little book doesn't do a graph though.....boo!



Put the figures into Excel and make your own snazzy graphs


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

I think (but it's only think) that I did 1145 miles for April. Hopefully I will find out for sure one day!

If Cyclogs is terminally gone that's a major pain as I use its figures to work out how long my tyres are lasting, etc. I will now make sure I have my own records too.

For today I shall use bikejournal in case Cyclogs has a long outage.


----------



## 4F (1 May 2009)

Panter said:


> FFFF, do you think there's any merit in switching over anyway or am I being too "knee jerk" here?



It's the old how long is a piece of string argument.  For several months last year I was recording in both and dropped bike journal when more on CC used cyclogs instead. I dunno, probably give it a week to get up and running and if nothing happens then may just mutate onto bike journal.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

Argh, Bikejournal has total figures for the year, not month! So I may be on 0 but everyone else is on loads...

Also bikejournal feels very overcomplicated and stuffed with advertising etc. Hope Cyclogs is back up soon!


----------



## MacB (1 May 2009)

Is there an option to see if Sean can add a log function within CC?


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

Now that's a grand idea! I doubt it, I doubt vbulletin is designed for cyclists overall, but one can ask... (and I shall)


----------



## Sittingduck (1 May 2009)

Lol - Looks like Shaun needs to get his programming hat on!


----------



## MacB (1 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Lol - Looks like Shaun needs to get his programming hat on!



least he can do considering all the witty banter we provide for his perusal

#i don't think it's a hugely onerous programming task, we're only talking some basic formula. I'd imagine the space/speed would be more of an issue.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2009)

It was my largest monthly total ever too 
Just over 900 miles


----------



## 4F (1 May 2009)

ianrauk said:


> It was my largest monthly total ever too
> Just over 900 miles



Oh now come on Ian, thats easy to say without any proof tsk


----------



## Sittingduck (1 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Oh now come on Ian, thats easy to say without any proof tsk



Hahaha, you beat me to it FFFF


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2009)

You guys can't handle the truth.. 

Though do have my rides logged on my Garmin....


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

My biggest month too! 
260 odd kms with you last Saturday, a big hundred on the Southend jaunt, a quick 120 here and an 80 there + 1000 or so commuting...soon adds up.
All in the 'fresh' air.


Lucky Noodley doesn't post his up - he sounds like just the sort of fella for the London posse extreme riding club...


----------



## MacB (1 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Lucky Noodley doesn't post his up - he sounds like just the sort of fella for the London posse extreme riding club...



you are the London Posse Extreme Riding Club


----------



## marooncat (1 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> For today I shall use bikejournal in case Cyclogs has a long outage.



I have just set up a bikejournal account for the same reason...

Just need to try and work out what my yearly total was to the end of April now...


----------



## Panter (1 May 2009)

yeah, just so happens it was my biggest month too


----------



## HelenD123 (1 May 2009)

It must have been my century that crashed it! Looks like we're all doing far too many miles for it to cope with.


----------



## DJ (1 May 2009)

It has come at the wrong time for so many of us!! I have done my biggest month ever as well and this has to happen!!

It's very frustrating for us all, I might bugger off to bike journal quite frankly the frustration of the anti-climax is too much!!

Thanks for letting us know what you're mileage has been Aperitif sounds like you might be in the lead!


----------



## DJ (1 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Is there an option to see if Sean can add a log function within CC?





Shaun has bought this soft ware from somewhere I have seen exactly the same layout on a Fishing forum, he might be able to get the same people to design something for him though


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

Vbulletin (this software) has loads of add-ons so perhaps he will look into it (I sent him a PM about it).

It's really frustrating that Cyclogs is offline as I, too, had done my best ever month (although perhaps not enough to keep ahead of Aperitif?) Still, it may all reappear shortly and the Truth Will Out.

Bikejournal just seems to busy to me. At the moment I'm going to just keep a spreadsheet on my computer in case Cyclogs reappears.


----------



## grhm (1 May 2009)

I had a look a bikejournal a while ago and decided it had too many features and was overly complicated. I only recently starting using cyclogs because it was relatively simple and easy to use.

I have been considering keeping a local spreadsheet, and thought I'd start it off by downloading my log from cyclogs - but I kept putting it off and now I can't.!

Bikejournal also seems to have a upload/download option but its pay for only - and I ain't paying for an overly complicated service I don't actually need (I did donate to Cyclogs too!)

Edit: Ooh - just spotted on the cyclogs blog

"Apologies for the continuing absence of the website. We have identified the issue which is causing the web server to crash, and will be publishing a fix this weekend. The web hosting company should then allow the site to come back on line."

Should be back soon!


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

djtheglove said:


> It has come at the wrong time for so many of us!! I have done my biggest month ever as well and this has to happen!!
> 
> It's very frustrating for us all, I might bugger off to bike journal quite frankly the frustration of the anti-climax is too much!!
> 
> Thanks for letting us know what you're mileage has been Aperitif sounds like you might be in the lead!



It'll be back up soon, and I entered not one kilometre on Cyclogs for April. It is too much fun doing it - counting hurts my brain...

See you all on Saturday in Manningtree - come one come all _Ars Longa Saddle Brevis_ etc...


----------



## JamesM (1 May 2009)

It's up again!


----------



## marooncat (1 May 2009)

Just been in, added my rides since it went down - then straight away downloaded the CSV files for backup 

I am also pleased to say I was top of the leader board for May when I got my rubbish 17 ish miles in prob the only time that will happen. Yes I got a screen shot


----------



## marooncat (1 May 2009)

marooncat said:


> I am also pleased to say I was top of the leader board for May when I got my rubbish 17 ish miles in prob the only time that will happen. Yes I got a screen shot



No longer at the top... did not think it would last long


----------



## palinurus (1 May 2009)

Whoa!


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

Fantastic!

I look forward to everyone logging their last 2 days of April... except Aperitif!

Sadly, Palinurus, ComedyPilot has spoilt your fun!


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> I look forward to everyone logging their last 2 days of April... except Aperitif!
> 
> *Sadly, Palinurus, ComedyPilot has spoilt your fun*!






Won't be for long though.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

I had a rest day today. It's amazing the difference that not having Cyclogs had on my motivation to go out and push those pedals. It's the lowest daily mileage I've done for about two months!

But tomorrow is another day...


----------



## summerdays (2 May 2009)

marooncat said:


> Just been in, added my rides since it went down - then straight away downloaded the CSV files for backup
> 
> I am also pleased to say I was top of the leader board for May when I got my rubbish 17 ish miles in prob the only time that will happen. Yes I got a screen shot



When I checked if it was up this morning first thing I did was log my miles and then clicked to the team page hoping I was the first to discover it was up still I was about 7th and I still thought that worthy of a print screen

I then entered the last of April's then did the download too phew. 

Glad its back.


----------



## DJ (2 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> It'll be back up soon, and I entered not one kilometre on Cyclogs for April. It is too much fun doing it - counting hurts my brain...
> 
> See you all on Saturday in Manningtree - come one come all _Ars Longa Saddle Brevis_ etc...




It must have sounded like I was having a go at you !! I wasn't !! I must have looked really peeved yesterday I was just very tired from work that's all!!

I have my own targets to reach which go on inside my own head and actualy don't involve anyone else.

Glad to see it's all back up and running again.


----------



## aran20 (2 May 2009)

A 10 mile TT today... Although pretty quick (20:18 for 5th place), very dissappointed, was hoping to do a '19' minuter, oh well. Early early start tomorrow to ride a 25 up on the A1.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 May 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow then!

Just been riding with FatFellaFromFelixstowe, Aperitif, Arallsopp, Headhunter91/ilovebikes and several others from the Cyclogs rankings.Too early in May for the competitiveness to kick in, it seems. I managed 60 miles today but Aperitif should be doing about 240


----------



## ComedyPilot (2 May 2009)

aran20 said:


> A 10 mile TT today... Although pretty quick (20:18 for 5th place), very dissappointed, was hoping to do a '19' minuter, oh well. Early early start tomorrow *to ride a 25 up on the A1*.



Where on the A1?


----------



## aran20 (2 May 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Where on the A1?




Starts at Tempsford, ride down to Sandy round-a-bout, circle and ride norhbound up A1 to the Buckden round-a-bout, circle then ride southbound down the A1 back to Tempsford. I'm off at 08:20 number 110.


----------



## iLB (3 May 2009)

thats all me baby


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 May 2009)

ilovebikes said:


>


Try that one again, Andy!

I assume we're all marvelling at your 233 mile ride!

How pink are your arms today?


----------



## iLB (3 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Try that one again, Andy!
> 
> I assume we're all marvelling at your 233 mile ride!
> 
> How pink are your arms today?



working now?
not too bad, plenty of after sun...


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 May 2009)

Nope, not working. Blank 

Still, it postpones the evil moment of seeing how many miles we're going to have to try and catch up...


----------



## iLB (3 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Nope, not working. Blank
> 
> Still, it postpones the evil moment of seeing how many miles we're going to have to try and catch up...



its working on my screen


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 May 2009)

It's working on mine too now.

Well done for going so far! And to Arallsopp and everyone else too (MacBludgeon, Aperitif, Sig, ChrisKH etc etc)

Uncle James did 45 miles which is the most he's ever done so he's very proud (although his knees hurt a little today). I'm going to try to persuade him to come to the WARTY next week, are you going to that?


----------



## aran20 (3 May 2009)

There was a terrible terrible accident in todays race on the A1 just North of the Blackcat round-a-bout near Tempsford. A rider was hit from behind by a car joining the A1 off a sliproad. The rider sadly died. An awful trdgedy... Deepest sympathies to his family and friends.


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 May 2009)

Awful news


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 May 2009)

aran20 said:


> There was a terrible terrible accident in todays race on the A1 just North of the Blackcat round-a-bout near Tempsford. A rider was hit from behind by a car joining the A1 off a sliproad. The rider sadly died. An awful trdgedy... Deepest sympathies to his family and friends.



My sincere condolences to his family.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cambridgeshire/8031530.stm

Absolutely abhorrent reporting by the beeb (again) and shoddy public relations by the Inspector. They just don't think before opening their mouths, do they?

"*Insp Terry Furlong from Cambridgeshire Police said the crash, near the B645 junction, caused a great deal of disruption after the A1 was closed.*"


----------



## Sittingduck (3 May 2009)

That's awful news Aran. I am very sorry for the friends & family.

Sincere Regards,
SD


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 May 2009)

I have just complained to the beeb about the report. I suggest others do too, it may change reporting???

I was a bit peeved when I wrote the complaint:

"This is the second time in 6 months the BBC has reported on the death of a cyclist in an abhorrent fashion:

I quote, "Insp Terry Furlong from Cambridgeshire Police said the crash, near the B645 junction, caused a great deal of disruption after the A1 was closed."

Does anyone at the BBC or the police have a conscience?

Think before typing next time; some people have lost a loved one, and the main point of that 'trash' was how much it inconvenienced motorists!"

A complaint to the police now.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2009)

Very sad news.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 May 2009)

I'm not very happy about being 9th on the CycleChat team. I've been taking it easy for a few days but it's bad form of the rest of you to get in loads of miles!


----------



## MacB (6 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm not very happy about being 9th on the CycleChat team. I've been taking it easy for a few days but it's bad form of the rest of you to get in loads of miles!



oh, have a few of us crept ahead of you? I'm sure we hadn't noticed


----------



## montage (6 May 2009)

grrrr still off the bike..... I will be needing some mega miles to make up for this!

Just wait until I have 8 weeks off college this summer!


----------



## arallsopp (6 May 2009)

*Warning to ilovebikes:
*
By the time I've ridden home tonight, and come back in tomorrow, I will be level with you. Mwooohaahaahaaa...

Of course, I'm grounded at the weekends, so my victory may be short lived.


----------



## iLB (6 May 2009)

arallsopp said:


> *Warning to ilovebikes:
> *
> By the time I've ridden home tonight, and come back in tomorrow, I will be level with you. Mwooohaahaahaaa...
> 
> Of course, I'm grounded at the weekends, so my victory may be short lived.


LOL

sadly i'm off the bike until at least Saturday/Sunday my left knee did not like cycling 307 miles in 2.5 days...  wonder why?

nor will i be commuting to school next week due to it being my last week of school ever, and the result of that being me in the pub quite often, made easier by a train ticket 

HOWEVER, i will be doing a 100+ miles this Sunday and 100+ miles the Sunday after, and should be doing close to 50miles a day once im on study leave  so watch out...


----------



## arallsopp (6 May 2009)

Hmmm.. 

I could do the math on this, but with you logging 2 x 100 in the next fortnight, and me logging 30 miles a day commute, its looking to swing in my favour.

Now... about that second Sunday. Wouldn't you rather do something deeply stupid on the Saturday? The Mouseketeers could be out in full force if I can find something daft enough. Personally, I think we weren't really trying hard enough on that 375km "route" and we could have stretched it to 400.

So, that's my target. Now how much fun will it be alone, eh?


----------



## iLB (6 May 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> I could do the math on this, but with you logging 2 x 100 in the next fortnight, and me logging 30 miles a day commute, its looking to swing in my favour.
> 
> ...



well i shelled out 25 big ones to enter a sportive with my club on the 17th so i'd quite like to be able to move my legs that day, so i will have to politely decline


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2009)

Yegods I am so far down the list for May - I disgust myself... 
Better get more cycling in....


----------



## johnnyh (8 May 2009)

hehehe my aim of getting to 500 odd this month is looking in doubt, after a good start the wind and rain are starting to put me off


----------



## MacB (8 May 2009)

johnnyh said:


> hehehe my aim of getting to 500 odd this month is looking in doubt, after a good start the wind and rain are starting to put me off



stayed pretty dry so far but that wind last night was a killer, was totally shattered when I got home, also my slowest for a while, I really don't like headwinds.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2009)

Very windy last night and this morning, also got soaking wet, but I don't mind the rain


----------



## Domino (8 May 2009)

After a disaster of a winter and putting on 20lb I set myself a target of 300 miles per month for 2009. I have to say thanks to you lot I'm well above that...


----------



## 4F (8 May 2009)

Domino said:


> After a disaster of a winter and putting on 20lb I set myself a target of 300 miles per month for 2009. I have to say thanks to you lot I'm well above that...



Well done, it certainly is a good motivator tool


----------



## MacB (8 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Well done, it certainly is a good motivator tool



yeah, but you've also got to watch for, what's affectionately known as, the Helen Syndrome


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2009)

A highly infectious affliction



MacBludgeon said:


> yeah, but you've also got to watch for, what's affectionately known as, the Helen Syndrome


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2009)

Domino said:


> After a disaster of a winter and putting on 20lb I set myself a target of 300 miles per month for 2009. I have to say thanks to you lot I'm well above that...


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 May 2009)

Well I'm doing pretty rubbish this month. However I have a 77 miler tomorrow, and then 50ish on Sunday, so I might get back on target.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 May 2009)

thanks for reminding me, i've a commute to add…


----------



## mds101 (8 May 2009)

Wow I'm inside the top 20 on cycle chat team. Wont last though I'm sure.....given myself false hope by having a long run out to Skegness, with the wind at my back all of the way, well almost all of the way.

At this rate though I'll hit my 500 this month. Hurrah.


----------



## Domino (8 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I'm doing pretty rubbish this month. However I have a 77 miler tomorrow, and then 50ish on Sunday, so I might get back on target.



Bugger. I'm toast then  One of these months I'll beat her, one month I tells ya


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 May 2009)

I doubt this is going to be the month, I'm afraid Domino, as I'm going on a cycle tour in a fortnight.

I did 14 miles today in that horrendous wind and my legs are really tired. Hopefully I will be back on form tomorrow, though, for the group ride I'm doing. It's embarrassing if I keep getting dropped by 16 people, including a couple on a tandem...


----------



## Sittingduck (8 May 2009)

Plugged in a few extra - commute miles from Last night and Today. Went home via Parsons Green and met a mate last night for a couple of cheeky scoobies. Today (half day) went over to Surray Quays to Decathlon  Got a p*nct*re coming back and managed to gash my finger trying to get the slippery & tight tyre off the rim 

Made the Thursday and Friday mileages slightly higher than normal though and the FNRttC will help (it'll be my longest ride so far). Bring on that Ditchling Beacon says I - Can't be that hard can it...? B)


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2009)

Did you shout "OUCH... FLIPPEDY FLIP FLAP, THAT DARN WELL SMARTS!!"



Sittingduck said:


> managed to gash my finger trying to get the slippery & tight tyre off the rim B)


----------



## Sittingduck (8 May 2009)

No - I simply tried to look cool, calm and collected as I struggled to get the blomin' Vittoria tyre off, whilst stylishly bleeding on the pavement B)


----------



## ChrisKH (8 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I doubt this is going to be the month, I'm afraid Domino, as I'm going on a cycle tour in a fortnight.
> 
> I did 14 miles today in that horrendous wind and my legs are really tired. Hopefully I will be back on form tomorrow, though, for the group ride I'm doing. *It's embarrassing if I keep getting dropped by 16 people, including a couple on a tandem*...



No problem uphill I have found........B)


----------



## aran20 (8 May 2009)

Good luck to all on your 50 miler tomorrow. AH informed me of this, so look forward to a full report with action photo's, (at the bar, post ride of course).

I'll definately have to get to one of these rides in the near future.


----------



## HeartAttack (8 May 2009)

Well my miles will have to take a break as can't ride tomorrow, pity as was meant to be doing another 60-80 miler but legs tonight asked for a break


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 May 2009)

aran20 said:


> Good luck to all on your 50 miler tomorrow. AH informed me of this, so look forward to a full report with action photo's, (at the bar, post ride of course).
> 
> I'll definately have to get to one of these rides in the near future.


Actually today's ride is with a different cycling forum (shock horror, YACF!) although there seems to be much mixing-and-matching between the forums on group rides.

Tomorrow I'm doing a 50-miler charity ride with FatFellaFromFelixstowe and Stevevw of this parish, amongst others (although those chaps are doing the 100 miles; think they're bearing me company for the first 12 miles though, then zooming off into the distance...)

It's always good fun riding with the CycleChatters and others; we will drag you along to one ride in due course... just stay away from Aperitif, Arallsopp and ilovebikes as they make you do horrible mileages (230 or more in a day!)


----------



## montage (9 May 2009)

I've started nibbling away at the miles again - going to do another 10-20 today to see how my knees respond. Impossible to keep fitness up like this though  Heal knees dammit, heal! I think two weeks of nibbling miles, then I may be able to get back into training and munch away at them miles.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2009)

*Sittingduck....*
*67 miles in one day... on Luther I bet..?. *
*you, you, you sauce pot you..*


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 May 2009)

Look at my ride today then 

I have a 50 miler charity ride tomorrow (see signature). Then the bike is going in for a much-needed service on Monday. It was very creaky today and the chain is rather stretched...


----------



## Sittingduck (9 May 2009)

Yup, new records for mileage, climbing, max speed and size of group all busted during the early hours of this day!

Although the next time somebody suggests climbing Ditchling Beacon (as it's not that bad) I shall simply ignore them and order a cab to the top


----------



## 4F (9 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Yup, new records for mileage, climbing, max speed and size of group all busted during the early hours of this day!
> 
> Although the next time somebody suggests climbing Ditchling Beacon (as it's not that bad) I shall simply ignore them and order a cab to the top



I have just seen McBludgeon entered a ride of 166 miles on Cyclogs  He has certainly bitten the bug Well done that man


----------



## Sittingduck (9 May 2009)

Indeed - he powered away from me easily on the big hill... I was bringing up the rear with the other porkers and some ladies 

The train option back home was taken by me in a flash but respect to those nutters enthusiasts that cycled back!


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2009)

HellsBells.. I know you are into the long mileage thing... how could we not dearest 
Dear Chap Sittingduck....on the other hand



Auntie Helen said:


> Look at my ride today then
> 
> I have a 50 miler charity ride tomorrow (see signature). Then the bike is going in for a much-needed service on Monday. It was very creaky today and the chain is rather stretched...


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 May 2009)

Two pics from today's ride:

Auntie Helen and Uncle James are conjoined twins






The bridge was just slightly too narrow...


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2009)

Friggin' 'eck MaccyB... Well done that fella...


----------



## 4F (9 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Indeed - he powered away from me easily on the big hill... I was bringing up the rear with the other porkers and some ladies
> 
> The train option back home was taken by me in a flash but respect to those nutters enthusiasts that cycled back!



Well done for your new pb, I see you enjoyed Ditchling . Should be on for my PB tommorow as doing the suffolk sunrise 100 with others on here and with the cycle to and from the start should be on for about 115 miles.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 May 2009)

Good luck FFFF! The sunrise sounds like fun (not hilly)


----------



## 4F (9 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Good luck FFFF! The sunrise sounds like fun (not hilly)



No real hills round here however there is a nasty little short steep climb 6 miles into the ride which can catch you out (just dont tell Auntie Helen)


----------



## MacB (9 May 2009)

tired, nope, exhausted, knees are complaining a bit, but very happy and, scarily, we found hills coming home that made Ditchling seem reasonable. 

Top job SD, a credit to yourself and a great addition to the ride, enjoyed your company. 'Powered away up the hill', you should have seen me trying to do that later on, the front wheel was trying to come up over my head!!! Didn't know we had hills like that around here, Aperitif needs to give me details from his Garmin, so that I never stray on to it again


----------



## MacB (9 May 2009)

Good luck tomorrow FFFF, Steve and Helen, have a good one


----------



## 4F (9 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> tired, nope, exhausted, knees are complaining a bit, but very happy and, scarily, we found hills coming home that made Ditchling seem reasonable.
> 
> Top job SD, a credit to yourself and a great addition to the ride, enjoyed your company. 'Powered away up the hill', you should have seen me trying to do that later on, the front wheel was trying to come up over my head!!! Didn't know we had hills like that around here, Aperitif needs to give me details from his Garmin, so that I never stray on to it again



166 miles ffs  I take it the saddle is ok now ?


----------



## MacB (9 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> 166 miles ffs  I take it the saddle is ok now ?



Believe it or not, I'd done the new seat post thing and all going ok. I'd cycled up to Aperitifs, then on to HPC with Redjedi and DavyW. Not far from HPC something felt funny, I looked down and saddle is pointing way right. Put hand down and saddle came away in said hand Hasty roadside repairs, fortunately all bits present. Numbnuts here had spent so much time getting position right he'd forgotten to finish tightening allen bolts. Very lucky I didn't hurt myself.

Short answer, yep saddle is good now


----------



## 4F (9 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Believe it or not, I'd done the new seat post thing and all going ok. I'd cycled up to Aperitifs, then on to HPC with Redjedi and DavyW. Not far from HPC something felt funny, I looked down and saddle is pointing way right. Put hand down and saddle came away in said hand Hasty roadside repairs, fortunately all bits present. Numbnuts here had spent so much time getting position right he'd forgotten to finish tightening allen bolts. Very lucky I didn't hurt myself.
> 
> Short answer, yep saddle is good now



Could have been nasty.


----------



## MacB (9 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Could have been nasty.



oh, I can feel the waves of sympathy from here


----------



## montage (10 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Believe it or not, I'd done the new seat post thing and all going ok. I'd cycled up to Aperitifs, then on to HPC with Redjedi and DavyW. Not far from HPC something felt funny, I looked down and saddle is pointing way right. Put hand down and saddle came away in said hand Hasty roadside repairs, fortunately all bits present. Numbnuts here had spent so much time getting position right he'd forgotten to finish tightening allen bolts. Very lucky I didn't hurt myself.
> 
> Short answer, yep saddle is good now




After my proffessional fitting, I spent aaaages putting my saddle to exactly the correct height, down to the nearest half millimeter. I then proceeded to sit on the seatpost to test this position out, and yes, I had forgotten to tighten the seatpost up


----------



## redjedi (10 May 2009)

Well done MacB. 

You're really setting the pace for this month. I think even Auntie H will have trouble keeping up with you.

I promise I will cycle back next time though, but my knee/foot just couldn't take any more yesterday.

And also congrats to SD. It's always good to beat your PB. Next up for you is the magical century.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 May 2009)

Yup Cheers mate - I have my beady eye on the Chiltern CC ride at the start of June. Might be able to make it 100 with a possible pootle back to London... ? 

Having said that, the temptation to hop on the train at Watford direct back to Clapham J may once again prove too tempting!


----------



## MacB (10 May 2009)

redjedi said:


> You're really setting the pace for this month. I think even Auntie H will have trouble keeping up with you.



it's only coz I love her, she needs someone to aim at, the wheels will soon be turning mentally and physically


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 May 2009)

Actually I'm wondering how to mentally and physically stop your wheels turning, that takes far less effort!


----------



## MacB (10 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Actually I'm wondering how to mentally and physically stop your wheels turning, that takes far less effort!



Ah, I told you I'd be aiming for a thousand this month, but appreciate the fond thoughts


----------



## montage (10 May 2009)

wow MacB.... nice going! 

A slightly larger nibble at the miles today to test the knees out - 21 miles and not much drama


----------



## MacB (10 May 2009)

montage said:


> wow MacB.... nice going!
> 
> A slightly larger nibble at the miles today to test the knees out - 21 miles and not much drama



good stuff, you're young, you'll heal fast


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 May 2009)

Yes, remember that MacB, what if you do yourself an injury doing all those miles? You need to take it easy!

(Ianrauk, do you have a strong sense of déja vu there?)


----------



## MacB (10 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes, remember that MacB, what if you do yourself an injury doing all those miles? You need to take it easy!



why am I starting to feel nervous about your touching concern

You're off on tour though aren't you? I'm jealous, last year I'd have thought a cycling holiday was a punishment, now I rather fancy the idea.


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 May 2009)

Yep, off on tour a fortnight today. Not sure how many miles I'll do but I expect it'll be more than 30 per day so ought to be a good month for me overall.

I have just registered on a German cycling forum to get some advice. Getting lots of helpful comments (and people offering to cycle part of the route with me!) and having to refer to my dictionary a fair bit as one doesn't seem to learn cycling terminology in standard German lessons!


----------



## montage (10 May 2009)

Have fun AH, where abouts in Germany are you going?


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 May 2009)

From Köln down the Rhine to Mainz, then back up the other side to Koblenz, then along the Mosel to Bernkastel/Kues (or possibly further to Trier), then back along the other side of the Mosel to Koblenz, then up (downstream) the Rhine to the Hook of Holland. I have three weeks which I think is plenty of time for those distances so may do something else as well. Or just eat lots of cake and cycle slowly.


----------



## MacB (11 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Or just eat lots of cake and cycle slowly.



and that differs to normal how?


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> and that differs to normal how?


German cake rather than English, of course !


----------



## MacB (11 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> German cake rather than English, of course !



damn, so quick with the snappy answers!!!


----------



## rich p (11 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> German cake rather than English, of course !



Kaffee und Kuchen

When I last toured there Mrs rich p developed a mid morning addiction to plum tart.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> German cake rather than English, of course !



honigkuchen


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 May 2009)

Nah, I like an Erdbeerschnitte or Schwarzwälderkirschtorte or Apfelkuchen meself


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 May 2009)

A shade under 14 miles - how rubbish is that!

My excuse is that my trike is at the LBS being serviced (I doubt I'll get much change from £175 as I'm having a new chain as well) so I used James's trike. His legs are shorter than mine so the boom isn't as far out on his trike, thus less comfortable knees. Mega windy but things seemed easier on his trike - I think his slick tyres, versus my Marathon Pluses, may account for some of this.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 May 2009)

A mini 21.3 miler. Just enough to get the legs spinning for a while after Saturdays long-un. Will be out of town for 3 days now so no cycling 
Today's weather in SW London was Nice & Sunny but WINDY! The ride included such highlights as a non-stop _*timed*_ lap of Richmond Park (26m14s)  First time I have done the lap without stopping for a rest at the top of the steep hill. Bring on the TT's I say


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 May 2009)

HeartAttack said:


> Well my miles will have to take a break as can't ride tomorrow, pity as was meant to be doing another 60-80 miler but legs tonight asked for a break


406.96 miles for the month, you call that a break?


----------



## HeartAttack (11 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> 406.96 miles for the month, you call that a break?



LOL, yep legs were tired and needed to do some work to pay for my next set of wheels, in fact this week will be a lot lower than hoped if weather stays as it is


----------



## AlexInWonderland (11 May 2009)

I geuss this is the right place to ask

Yesterday i registered with Cyclogs and wanted to add my route on but when i go to add route


----------



## AlexInWonderland (11 May 2009)

I geuss this is the right place to ask

Yesterday i registered with Cyclogs and wanted to add my route on but when i go to add route and the title to webpage is cyclogs error and nothing came up on the page? any ideas

Also my bike came up like 4 times when i added to the bikes list, any ideas how to delete them? 

Cheers, Alex


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 May 2009)

AlexInWonderland said:


> Also my bike came up like 4 times when i added to the bikes list, any ideas how to delete them?


I don't follow your first question but as to this one, if you've added your bike 4 times you can't delete it (I know as I accidentally added a new bike by mis-spelling an existing one). So I now have a dud record bike whose name I can change but I can't delete.


----------



## redjedi (11 May 2009)

AlexInWonderland said:


> I geuss this is the right place to ask
> 
> Yesterday i registered with Cyclogs and wanted to add my route on but when i go to add route and the title to webpage is cyclogs error and nothing came up on the page? any ideas
> 
> ...



If you mean to actually add details of a route i.e. with a map, it says you can use Bikely, but I've never tried it, and it looks as if it's not working at the moment. 

This could have been the reason for the down time recently. 

When you go to the log section you can select new on the drop down menu for "Route" and then type in a new name, this is all I have done so far.

As for the bikes, go to maintenance and rename the incorrect ones to something different so you don't pick them in future e.g Error 1, Error 2, or just buy 3 more bikes  but I think the first option would be cheaper.


----------



## redjedi (11 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> A mini 21.3 miler. Just enough to get the legs spinning for a while after Saturdays long-un. Will be out of town for 3 days now so no cycling
> Today's weather in SW London was Nice & Sunny but WINDY! The ride included such highlights as a non-stop _*timed*_ lap of Richmond Park (26m14s)  First time I have done the lap without stopping for a rest at the top of the steep hill. Bring on the TT's I say



Nice one SD. Which way are you doing Richmond Park Clock wise or anti-CW?


----------



## AlexInWonderland (11 May 2009)

I pretty much emptied my bank account to buy the first bike lol, so yeah ill have to rename.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 May 2009)

Clockwise mate - wanted to see if I could get up _that hill_ on a CT double 
Against the wind today on the long downhill stretch from Richmond to Roehampton gates though


----------



## Plax (11 May 2009)

You lot put me to shame. I'll have to move further away from work to get the miles in or something! The most miles I've ever done in a month is 307. Should break that over the summer, I can do a few nice loops up the Llanberis pass after work without fear of being blown over or getting lost in the fog.


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 May 2009)

The graph feature has been updated - it looks a lot better now!


----------



## redjedi (14 May 2009)

It looks better for you, mine still looks pathetic  (but that's no fault of the website)


----------



## grhm (14 May 2009)

Monthly graphs do look better - but it's lost the date at the bottom (and I miss it ).

I'm not too sure why the target line levels out briefly half way through the month, and the yearly graph is just odd and wiggley


----------



## grhm (14 May 2009)

For an example of the extra-wiggly yearly graph see below (but some may have to overlook/ignore the tiny distances):


----------



## bonj2 (14 May 2009)

imo the red line should just stop rather than just going straight, as there isn't any data for past may yet.


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 May 2009)

bonj said:


> imo the red line should just stop rather than just going straight, as there isn't any data for past may yet.


Yes, I asked the Webmaster if he could do that but he said it was surprisingly complex to do so, although it was on his list of things to do.

Not sure why the year graph has steps in it but it still gives a reasonable overview, I suppose.


----------



## bonj2 (14 May 2009)

I can imagine it being fairly complex actually.


----------



## mds101 (14 May 2009)

looks to be 5 steps per block about 10 blocks....must be weeks.

AH -Are you going for 1000 miles/month every month?


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 May 2009)

mds101, I wasn't originally planning to go for 1000 miles per month but after the first month it felt a bit wimpish to do fewer miles, plus I got used to eating all the extra food to fuel me for those miles. I fear if I go down to 750 miles I might put on rather a lot of weight!


----------



## grhm (15 May 2009)

mds101 said:


> looks to be 5 steps per block about 10 blocks....must be weeks.



That looks like it. But given they've made the monthly graphs neater and tider looking, it seems odd that the year has turned slightly messy. I'm sure it used to be a smooth line, like the monthly graphs. Plus mine seems to shallow and has the make a leap at the last momentto hit the target figure.

Oh well, I don't really care - was just curious - and wiggly graphs are way down on the list of thing in life that need fixing


----------



## mds101 (15 May 2009)

I was looking at longest ride this month....how do people do 250 miles, is that in a day? How many hours of riding is that? How come peoples legs don't fall off?

AH....extra food, mmmm, I like food far too much. Need to shed a few pounds (and a few more) really and finding it harder the more I ride, I get home and I'm starving. Hope the weather picks up for you as May goes by....I just stare open mouthed at some of the miles that people manage.


----------



## stevevw (15 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> Have a chat with The Three Mousketeers - Aperitif, arrallsop and ilovebikes. They all did 250ish each on one ride this month.



Your 165 on a fixie is by far more heroic or stupid.


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 May 2009)

Sooooo..... here are the scores on the doors halfway through the month for people who have given their month's target on the Cyclogs Social Group (see http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/group.php?groupid=9&pp=10&page=2)

In alphabetical order:

Auntie Helen = 505 (target 1000)
Dudi = 22 (target 500)
FatFellaFromFelixstowe = 196 (target 500)
Frustruck = 160 (target 500) (this is if you're johnnyh, can't quite remember)
grhm = 95 (target 150-175)
Ianrauk = 293 (target 667 miles)
Keith Oates = 411 (target 621 miles/1000km)
MacBludgeon = 493 (target 1000)
Scoosh = 237 (target 373 miles/600km)
Sig Silverprinter = 171 (target 300)
Sittingduck = 197 (target 500)
Summerdays = 136 (target 250)
Windyrob = 123 (target 300)
Young Un = 101 (target 350)


----------



## Young Un (15 May 2009)

Should be able to put in three 100 mile weeks and just reach my target, although it is going to be tight.


----------



## MacB (15 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Sooooo..... here are the scores on the doors halfway through the month for people who have given their month's target on the Cyclogs Social Group (see http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/group.php?groupid=9&pp=10&page=2)
> 
> In alphabetical order:
> 
> ...



Looks good AH, though Keith Oates!!!!!!!!!! get's the award for putting in the most measly target v normal performance.

You've snuck ahead of me, that's what happens when I work from home for a week. Think I may be off out for a pottle now


----------



## Sittingduck (15 May 2009)

Looks like I'd best get my finger out! Back down in London as of Today so I now have access to a bike again. Will be out tomorrow & Sunday. Although I'm about to go out for some belated Birthday Beers so I will have to wait and see how I feel in the morning


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2009)

no way I am going to reach this months (and Junes) target, due to the fact I am spending 2 weeks driving around the deserts of California, nevada, Utah and Arizona... and have not been able to commute a few days this month due to meetings at work...how crap is that?


----------



## MacB (15 May 2009)

SD, enjoy the beers and then ride them off, I can vouch for the therapeutic impact of exercise on a hangover - hurts like hell to begin with though

Ian, disappointed your not touring the desert by bike - have a great trip.

AH - you seem to have slipped back to third I only managed 20 miles, had planned on 30 but the wind and rain got a bit severe.


----------



## montage (15 May 2009)

Having to restrain myself from going out at the moment... knee is sooo nearly better, just one more chilled out week! Started swimming in the morning before college to maintain fitness - hopefully I will pursue this so that I'm not such a flop in triathalons when it comes to the swimming....sprint training on the track was soooo tempting tonight  Well a good 30/40 miler tomorrow, and a gentle 50ish on sunday...then we will see.....fingers crossed! (if all goes well then it is back to race training  )


----------



## HeartAttack (15 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> In alphabetical order:
> 
> Auntie Helen = 505 (target 1000)
> Dudi = 22 (target 500)
> ...



I think I'd better rethink my target, say 1200??


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 May 2009)

I think Dudi needs to rethink his target to 44!


----------



## MacB (15 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I think Dudi needs to rethink his target to 44!



harsh, but I like it, as long as he's not doing an Aperitif and saving up a bomshell for us.


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 May 2009)

Having been reliably informed by FFFF that dudi's whippet-thin and fast as the proverbial fast thing, I think he can take it 

HeartAttack, that's some speed you're doing as an average! You've nearly caught up Aran20. Don't give yourself a myocardial infarction with all that exercise


----------



## HeartAttack (15 May 2009)

As almost all my rides now are group ones and also mostly with the fast group, plus mid week races, the speeds are higher than I may do on my own, saying that each ride does include the 5-10 miles on my own each way to the meeting point.

As for the giving myself another heart prob, well what doesn't kill me will make me stronger, and if it kills me OH well at least I went out with a smile or is that grimace


----------



## Sittingduck (16 May 2009)

Mmmmm Back from the boozer and planning tomorrow's ride alreaqdy 
I agree McB. Cycling is a great way to cure a hangover


----------



## summerdays (16 May 2009)

I'm doing OK on the 250 aim but I've still got half term to come... I usually get fewer miles in when the kids are off school - for a start I won't be commuting


----------



## arallsopp (18 May 2009)

(...Andy starts scanning back through the forums to determine the distances for McB and AH's commutes... 5th place at present, but not a lot in it.)

Also, early warning. Serious miles to be put in on Saturday. Very likely to be HeadHunter and myself, so he could well jump into 1st place.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 May 2009)

My commute is walking down the stairs to the study!

But another warning, I'm off on my cycle tour on Sunday night. Hopefully it'll give me a boost in May. I'm currently only just about on schedule for my target as I'm taking it a bit easier, knowing I'll be doing far more miles and fully laden next week.


----------



## arallsopp (18 May 2009)

..then I shall just have to make sure I log my miles when I return on Sunday morning, before you get properly underway.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 May 2009)

I was just contemplating the Cyclogs list and realising that my days of getting the Cyclogs Yellow Jersey may already be past. HeartAttack came out of nowhere to take the lead; Headhunter is doing an awful lot of long rides, as are you Arallsopp; Yello is clearly taking a bit of a break from high miles but could reappear; Aran20 is letting some of us get a taste of winning but I don't doubt that won't last; MacBludgeon is slowly cranking up the miles and getting worryingly good at long distances; User1314 is also whizzing up the rankings, and that on fixed!!!; and, the DistanceMeister of them all, Aperitif, has chosen not to log for a month or two. This is the chap who did 255 miles in one day, and then did the FNRttC (which must be nigh on 200ish) the next week. And who does a 40 mile daily commute. So who is probably right at the top of the leaderboard, showing us all a clean pair of Mighty Calves.

Still, I shall continue to work for the maillot jaune feminin until HelenD123 and Summerdays and others start beating me!


----------



## HelenD123 (18 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Still, I shall continue to work for the maillot jaune feminin until HelenD120 and Summerdays and others start beating me!



You'd better watch out. I'm doing a 600 mile tour in July!


----------



## MacB (18 May 2009)

I should be back to the full commute tomorrow, so they should creep up again, will reach the 1K for May but not concerned about getting beyond that........until June Me thinks a 1500 month is on the cards


----------



## HeartAttack (18 May 2009)

Yep sorry about that AH, I only bothered to read this thread at the end of last month and thought I may as well record my miles, you know to try and join in the forum a little more, not for any other reason. Anyway don't worry Monday's I never ride the bike (unless its a bank holiday) plus I'm starting to go to the gym more now so maybe my miles will ease back a bit, at least till next week when I should be able to get a few more longer rides in ready for a few 100's next month.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 May 2009)

anyone logged a shorter ride than the 1.8km i did yesterday?


----------



## stevevw (20 May 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> anyone logged a shorter ride than the 1.8km i did yesterday?



This morning I rode from my garage, down the drive before the rear tyre exploded. I pushed the bike back so I could log 5 metres. Probably will not bother though.


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 May 2009)

I notice Aran20 has started logging more/longer rides again. So ends our short break from busting guts to beat him  My measly 21 miles today won't do much to help my overall ranking, I'm only just remaining on target at the moment. And I'm eating more and more choccie biscuits daily


----------



## MacB (20 May 2009)

well, I'm going to miss target by miles now, bit of an injury/saddle sore, caused by seatpost moving at wrong time, so rest required.


----------



## grhm (20 May 2009)

stevevw;723335][quote name= said:


> anyone logged a shorter ride than the 1.8km i did yesterday?



This morning I rode from my garage, down the drive before the rear tyre exploded. I pushed the bike back so I could log 5 metres. Probably will not bother though. [/quote]

I managed to get 200meters into my homeward commute yesterday before a puncture stopped me. Not quite as impressive as Stevevw's 5m though.

Learnt an important lesson though - it all very well having a p*-repair kit, spare tube and tools in the saddle bag on *my* bike - but on days when I take the wifes trike and do the playschool run, I've nothing useful in my rucksac.


----------



## montage (20 May 2009)

YAY my knees stopped complaining so time to start eating miles!!!

The same day my knees became ok, I crashed. FFS.


----------



## 4F (20 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> well, I'm going to miss target by miles now, bit of an injury/saddle sore, caused by seatpost moving at wrong time, so rest required.



Sorry to hear that. I will also be short of my target as on Friday I shall be letting a doctor with a sharp knife loose on the dangly bits  There shall be no more little FFFF's


----------



## summerdays (20 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Still, I shall continue to work for the maillot jaune feminin until HelenD123 and Summerdays and others start beating me!



Ha Ha - you have already cycled further than my year's target!!! I don't know how you manage it. I'm impressed.



alecstilleyedye said:


> anyone logged a shorter ride than the 1.8km i did yesterday?



I logged one of half a mile (up and down the road outside my house) - which was the first one after I broke my arm... I wanted to record my progress as I attempted to push through the pain and the fact I couldn't brake or change gear etc. I logged each ride and what I could do on the bike each time.


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2009)

Bad luck mate, hope it heals up quick.
Also going to miss my target this month due to various reasons



MacBludgeon said:


> well, I'm going to miss target by miles now, bit of an injury/saddle sore, caused by seatpost moving at wrong time, so rest required.


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 May 2009)

Oooh Yello, another 115 mile ride today! Well done


----------



## stevevw (21 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Sorry to hear that. I will also be short of my target as on Friday I shall be letting a doctor with a sharp knife loose on the dangly bits  There shall be no more little FFFF's



Fancy a warm up ride for the Dunwich on Saturday?


----------



## Aperitif (21 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Sorry to hear that. I will also be short of my target as on Friday I shall be letting a doctor with a sharp knife loose on the dangly bits  There shall be no more little FFFF's



You'll be riding well 'fixed' then! 

Best wishes.


----------



## 4F (22 May 2009)

stevevw said:


> Fancy a warm up ride for the Dunwich on Saturday?



Steve, thanks for the kind offer but no


----------



## MacB (22 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Sorry to hear that. I will also be short of my target as on Friday I shall be letting a doctor with a sharp knife loose on the dangly bits  There shall be no more little FFFF's



I've got a sharp knife

Thankfully I seem to be healing up ok, planning a trot out later today to ensure all ok. Also have a Brooks B17 coming could be in a kill or cure mold. Amazing the damage that a slight twist and drop on a saddle, coupled with hitting some potholes, can do.

I do wonder though, I keep using plenty of chamois cream, but can that have a negative? ie does it keep skin soft where you want it toughening up?


----------



## stevevw (22 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Steve, thanks for the kind offer but no



Tony 
You been yet? Do not worry (too much) it is not as bad as people make out. I would stay off the bike and the nest for a week or so though. 

My ever loving wife bought the operation for my birthday 20 odd years ago  I on the other hand would have been happy with a Birthday cake.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Sorry to hear that. I will also be short of my target as on Friday I shall be letting a doctor with a sharp knife loose on the dangly bits  There shall be no more little FFFF's



you should have done what someone of my acquaintance did: went to the doctor and said "my wife wants me to have a vasectomy…". they sent him packing…


----------



## Sittingduck (22 May 2009)

stevevw said:


> Tony
> You been yet? Do not worry (too much) it is not as bad as people make out. I would stay off the bike and the nest for a week or so though.
> 
> *My ever loving wife bought the operation for my birthday *20 odd years ago  I on the other hand would have been happy with a Birthday cake.




Lol Steve, talk about being _stitched_-up!


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 May 2009)

stevevw said:


> I would stay off the bike and the *nest* for a week or so though.


Tony is a broody bird?


----------



## 4F (23 May 2009)

stevevw said:


> Tony
> You been yet? Do not worry (too much) it is not as bad as people make out. I would stay off the bike and the nest for a week or so though.



All done, I was in and out within 90 mins and it was a lot better than I thought it was going to be  Can't say I intend going near the bike for at least a week or two though


----------



## TVC (23 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> All done, I was in and out within 90 mins and it was a lot better than I thought it was going to be  Can't say I intend going near the bike for at least a week or two though



A mate of mine had it done, but kept gonig on about how he was getting his wife to help 'drain the system' - I've no idea what he was talking about


----------



## Iainj837 (24 May 2009)

My monthly target


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2009)

Well for the first month since Jan ... I've made my monthly target (I went around the block twice to add on half a mile last night just to get there - yeah!!! Now I've got to see how many miles I can claw back from those down months.











I'm about 200 miles behind or about a month for me!!! - I know for some of you its just a day out!


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 May 2009)

Well there was me thinking I'd be racking up the miles on my German cycle tour but it doesn't seem to be happening. Still I have written up the last three days' rides and have jumped ahead of Aran20 again which gives me an enormous sense of wellbeing to go with the large bar of chocolate I have for later.

Probably can't update the my rides every day as internet cafes seem a bit few and far between here in Rheinland-Pfalz. I rather hoped to get ahead of Arallsopp by the end of this week...


----------



## arallsopp (27 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I rather hoped to get ahead of Arallsopp by the end of this week...



22.15 miles to go then. Whilst I have the commute home tonight it'll still be under 40 between us. Work commitments suggest I won't be riding in on Thurs or Fri, and I'm booked on domestics all weekend.

I reckon you've got this one easy. 4 hours with your feet up, and its yours.


----------



## magnatom (27 May 2009)

Hi Guys,

I've started entering my training rides (not my commutes) into CYCLOGS. I don't think I will be anywhere near the top, any time soon! B)


----------



## Sittingduck (27 May 2009)

Nice one Magnatom. Why not the commutes though? Scared your very respectable avg speed will decrease? B)


----------



## magnatom (27 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Nice one Magnatom. Why not the commutes though? Scared your very respectable avg speed will decrease? B)




Ha! It would decrease my average a bit, but not by a huge amount (although this depends on the bike I'm using!). But is more the hassle of entering all my commutes, and the fact that I'm keen to have a clean record of how my training/weekend riding is going.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 May 2009)

Fair play, fair play... the council for the Prosecution has no further questions B)


----------



## grhm (27 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've started entering my training rides (not my commutes) into CYCLOGS. I don't think I will be anywhere near the top, any time soon! B)



I was going to to say it'd be nice to have some company down here at the bottom of the table - but i see you're ahead of me already. Grr.

I'm logging every ride - mainly commutes, family commitments mean I've not managed much/any weekend riding. I've been trying to extend my 3 mile commute, sometimes up to as much a 15 mile detour - and was hoping to finish in the top 50. Now it look like I might have to settle for being able to finish is the fifties.

Got a social CTC pootle to the pub tomorrow evening, that ought to help.

(If you can be bothered, you could sign up to cyclogs twice and log commutes and training under separate accounts - might be interesting to see how your training affects your commuting speed)


----------



## magnatom (27 May 2009)

Sorry! 

Actually I have some old commutes on there from 2008 where I was averaging just under 13 mph. I'm now averaging between 14.5 and 15.5 mph depending on weather and bike. I'm not sure I could improve this much more as the average is kept down by traffic lights and traffic.


----------



## grhm (27 May 2009)

That is the trouble with commutes - all the other traffic get in the way - shouldn't be allowed!


----------



## MacB (27 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Actually I have some old commutes on there from 2008 where I was averaging just under 13 mph. I'm now averaging between 14.5 and 15.5 mph depending on weather and bike. I'm not sure I could improve this much more as the average is kept down by traffic lights and traffic.



Mags, enter all your rides just make sure you have different descriptions for them on your log. That way you can see your stats broken out by commute/pootle/training/tt/ or any others you fancy. I also list per bike and am thinking of doing per saddle as well

I know the leaderboard page will only show one total and one average speed but that doesn't matter.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 May 2009)

Well I'm peeved that Aran20 is ahead of me again, despite me being on a cycling holiday. I console myself with the fact that I've got a 20kg trike lugging around 15kg of luggage plus all the kgs of me, complete with cake, pizza etc. Plus me as the pilot!


----------



## Iainj837 (28 May 2009)

updated montly target


----------



## MacB (28 May 2009)

Was anyone one else thinking phew, AH is on hols, we can relax, ease back a bit and make our apologies on her return?

But NO, she has to get online from Germany and persecute us


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 May 2009)

Goody, looks like I should hit target a day early. 

I did think I'd be doing more miles, MacBludgeon, so count yourself lucky that the paths are slow and that I have a tendency to get lost regularly and then get fed up and decide to find some cake.

It makes my day to persecute you, of course!

Where's Aran20 these days, he's gone awfully quiet  Did someone frighten him off?


----------



## 4F (28 May 2009)

Sigh, will be another week before I will be back on the saddle.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 May 2009)

Ah, but I'm sure you've made MrsFFFF happy 

...or you could buy a recumbent and ride straight away


----------



## 4F (28 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Ah, but I'm sure you've made MrsFFFF happy
> 
> ...or you could buy a recumbent and ride straight away



It will be another week until I make her happy as well


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> It will be another week until I make her happy as well


Too much information!


----------



## aran20 (28 May 2009)

Hard week this week. Feeling tired. Still got a 100mile Time trial to do, straight after a 12 hour night shift this weekend, looking forward to that... I think??? My coach has really ramped things up now. Ahhhhhh!

Keep going AH. Hope you're having a grand time in Germany.


----------



## arallsopp (29 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I rather hoped to get ahead of Arallsopp by the end of this week...



Whoooooosh!!!! What was that? Hold steady chaps! A little orange flag racing into the distance.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 May 2009)

aran20 said:


> Hard week this week. Feeling tired. Still got a 100mile Time trial to do, straight after a 12 hour night shift this weekend, looking forward to that... I think??? My coach has really ramped things up now. Ahhhhhh!
> 
> Keep going AH. Hope you're having a grand time in Germany.


Germany is going well - and I am eating lots of cake. You can read all about it here: http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=d5c4npx_7gj4x7xds&hl=en_GB but only if you've nothing to do on your twelve hour night shift except read a colossally long essay from me. There are some nice piccies though. Mostly of my trike, of course, because it looks so cool and... er... well... fast. Ish.

Good luck on the time trial. 100 miles - I did that in 8 hours 15 a couple of months ago. Think you can beat that?


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2009)

A good read Hells Bells. sounds like you are having a real good time...
Pity you are missing the hottest weather in the South East this year so far..


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 May 2009)

It's hot weather here too, I have a brill cyclists' sandals tan with which to amaze you all!


----------



## montage (30 May 2009)

Hmmm I haven't logged anything for a while really - I'll have a look at my speedo and enter it this evening


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 May 2009)

Well I've got a decent lot to log today but as I haven't finished my ride I still have some way to go. Done 50 miles to get here (Cochem) and am then pootling on further to wherever takes my fancy. Maybe another 20 miles. I'm having an Apfelpfannkuchen mit Sahne (apple pancake with cream) to give me some energy for the journey.


----------



## iLB (31 May 2009)

i seem to have fallen 24 miles short of my target, buggar


----------



## Rhythm Thief (31 May 2009)

I've just exceeded my target for May. Admittedly it was a pretty feeble 100 miles, but still ... that's not bad for me!


----------



## iLB (31 May 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I've just exceeded my target for May. Admittedly it was a pretty feeble 100 miles, but still ... that's not bad for me!



 you make me feel better now, 24 miles away from 1000 miles, not really so bad is it?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (31 May 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> you make me feel better now, 24 miles away from 1000 miles, not really so bad is it?



No, I think you can be pleased enough with that. My problem is I only get the chance to ride at weekends, and I have to fit it around the rest of my life, so I've done all my mileage in, er, four rides. Maybe I should take my bike to work with me and go out during the week.


----------



## montage (31 May 2009)

knee's cocked up again - I can't really be bothered entering everything for this month as it hasn't really been a month of training, just a month of me and bike braking 

Nice work ilovebikes!


----------



## iLB (31 May 2009)

montage said:


> knee's cocked up again - I can't really be bothered entering everything for this month as it hasn't really been a month of training, just a month of me and bike braking
> 
> Nice work ilovebikes!



cheers, altho my right knee is agony after racing lee on his beautiful carbon fibre cervelo for 30 miles 

*such a nice bike* this one


----------



## HeartAttack (31 May 2009)

Well done everyone, just managed to pass my months target, so after the ride today fitted new bars, stem, cables, bar tape and new tubs as a treat, though I'm wondering what next months treat will be.

AH, great write up, wish I was there


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2009)

I wasn't going to reach this months target of 667, as I was meant to bugger off travelling for a couple of weeks. Due to unfortunate circumstances I had to cancel until September. However it did mean I could put in a good few miles the past few days to surpass my target..


----------



## Sittingduck (31 May 2009)

14.9 miles short of my 500


----------



## marinyork (31 May 2009)

**Waves fist at sittingduck**

Well done. A good mileage for all heavy rainfall for May. I managed to just get 400 in.


----------



## Sittingduck (31 May 2009)

Cheers marinyork 
My "Official" Target is 300 miles per month but I thought I'd give it the large in May and aim very high!


----------



## Iainj837 (1 Jun 2009)

I set last months taget to 150 and beat it 179.93.
The reason so low, I'd lost my computer and it turned up the last 2 weeks of May.
Next month target 400


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Jun 2009)

bugger. in at 7:30 and still didn't make top spot 

on the plus side, 16th last month ain't too bad for starters…


----------



## arallsopp (1 Jun 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> bugger. in at 7:30 and still didn't make top spot



Ah.. The early morning brigade are out in full force I see.

1 - merlin321..............18.34
2 - arallsopp...............16.70
3 - JamesM.................14.11	
4 - levad....................12.90	
5 - alecstileyedye..........6.15
6 - sittingduck..............5.12
7 - bsa.......................4.34

I am nowhere near my monthly target...


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Jun 2009)

I was just about to say I need a target for this month after a poor showing last month, then realised I'll be doing at least 300 what with riding to Amsterdam then the start of my Scotland tour. I really need to get out sometime this week but am away at a conference for the next 3 days.


----------



## Panter (1 Jun 2009)

My mileage has been pathetic.

My target is only 200/month but I didn't even make that this time 

Will definately try harder this Month.


----------



## dudi (1 Jun 2009)

very poor month for me.
holiday, illness and a wife that wanted a set of steps and a vegetable patch making means I was a loser in may.

Just done about 30 miles... getting june off to a good start!
was going to top it up with the norwich 100 next weekend, but i've been booked as a taxi to the north norfolk coast instead. ffs.

Planning on joining my local club to get out on some group rides - got to make up for last month some how... not sure what my exact mileage was - didn't bother updating it for a while... will work it all out later on.

Andrew - currently sunning myself in my back garden - think i'd better go to work in a minute...


----------



## johnnyh (1 Jun 2009)

was pleased to get over 400 last month, going for 600 this month... given the Exmouth Exodus and a 360 miler late in June, I reckon I will make it


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Jun 2009)

although i absolutely blitzed my target of 300km last month, i'm keeping it the same to see if i can average that all year, taking the four months i've missed into consideration…


----------



## aran20 (1 Jun 2009)

Rode my first 100 mile tiime trial of the '09 race season and came 2nd overall with a new personal best time of 3 hours 52 minutes and 13 seconds (Average of around 25.8 mph). What makes this ride even more satisfying is that I competed straight after a 12 hour nice shift, had 2 hours kip after the race and then back to work for another 12 hour shift!!! Knackered now though, but who cares... Waheyyyyy!


----------



## Radius (1 Jun 2009)

Good god ^^^^^^ nice going....


----------



## Ranger (1 Jun 2009)

In at 3, whoo. Mind you I am due 3 days off so that will see the position fall.

I don't have a cycle computer so the figures are round (down) which is why they are so consistent, but then again the only riding I do is my commute.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Rode my first 100 mile tiime trial of the '09 race season and came 2nd overall with a new personal best time of 3 hours 52 minutes and 13 seconds (Average of around 25.8 mph). What makes this ride even more satisfying is that I competed straight after a 12 hour nice shift, had 2 hours kip after the race and then back to work for another 12 hour shift!!! Knackered now though, but who cares... Waheyyyyy!



Wow that's impressive... I was hoping for 300 though the actual target was 250... and came somewhere inbetween. Same this month - definite aim for the 250 and hope for the extra to take me to 300.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2009)

Nice one mate...very impressive




aran20 said:


> Rode my first 100 mile tiime trial of the '09 race season and came 2nd overall with a new personal best time of 3 hours 52 minutes and 13 seconds (Average of around 25.8 mph). What makes this ride even more satisfying is that I competed straight after a 12 hour nice shift, had 2 hours kip after the race and then back to work for another 12 hour shift!!! Knackered now though, but who cares... Waheyyyyy!


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Rode my first 100 mile tiime trial of the '09 race season and came 2nd overall with a new personal best time of 3 hours 52 minutes and 13 seconds (Average of around 25.8 mph). What makes this ride even more satisfying is that I competed straight after a 12 hour *nice* shift, had 2 hours kip after the race and then back to work for another 12 hour shift!!! Knackered now though, but who cares... Waheyyyyy!


Well done, that's very impressive. And glad that you didn't have a nasty shift 

You don't look as if you're enjoying the race very much in the photos though


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jun 2009)

Well I am half a mile off 1100 miles for May... which makes me very happy.

Mind you, with all this pedalling around Germany with stacks of luggage my legs are beginning to look like Aperitif's!

EDIT - and I'm currently leading June overall


----------



## magnatom (1 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Rode my first 100 mile tiime trial of the '09 race season and came 2nd overall with a new personal best time of 3 hours 52 minutes and 13 seconds (Average of around 25.8 mph). What makes this ride even more satisfying is that I competed straight after a 12 hour nice shift, had 2 hours kip after the race and then back to work for another 12 hour shift!!! Knackered now though, but who cares... Waheyyyyy!



Blimey! I'll be doing my first 100 miler soon (see my signature) , and anything under 10 hours will be a bonus!


----------



## montage (1 Jun 2009)

Aran do you get sponsored?  Very impressive times


----------



## Young Un (1 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Rode my first 100 mile tiime trial of the '09 race season and came 2nd overall with a new personal best time of 3 hours 52 minutes and 13 seconds (Average of around 25.8 mph). What makes this ride even more satisfying is that I competed straight after a 12 hour nice shift, had 2 hours kip after the race and then back to work for another 12 hour shift!!! Knackered now though, but who cares... Waheyyyyy!




Jesus Christ, well done!!!!!


----------



## 4F (1 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Rode my first 100 mile tiime trial of the '09 race season and came 2nd overall with a new personal best time of 3 hours 52 minutes and 13 seconds (Average of around 25.8 mph). What makes this ride even more satisfying is that I competed straight after a 12 hour nice shift, had 2 hours kip after the race and then back to work for another 12 hour shift!!! Knackered now though, but who cares... Waheyyyyy!



ffs less than 4 hours and after a 12 hour shift  , are you some form of alien mutant ?  well done btw


----------



## aran20 (1 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well done, that's very impressive. And glad that you didn't have a nasty shift
> 
> You don't look as if you're enjoying the race very much in the photos though




Thats cause I could here my bed calling!!


----------



## Plax (1 Jun 2009)

How on earth you lot manage so much milage is beyond me! I struggle to reach 300. This month I'm aiming to top 300. Lets say 350. My target is 250 and I need to do at least 300 a month to meet my years target of 3000 miles (due to my icey off at beginning of Jan setting me back).
I'm already off to a bad start as I'm feeling quite tipsy after drinking two cans of Kronenberg and swooning after Gene Hunt. I've not made my lunch for work yet, taken the washing out of the machine or um, done somwthing else I've forgotten something I'm sure. Anyway before I leave everything too late and struggle to get out of bed in time to cycle in to work I'm off to re-hydrate myself with a cup of tea and get the washing out the tub. Tally ho!


----------



## snorri (1 Jun 2009)

My summer tour starts tomorrow with a run to the railway station, see you all in a few weeks.


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jun 2009)

yay i'm winning


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jun 2009)

You cheeky barsteward Bonj 
How come you haven't joined the CC team yet?


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jun 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> You cheeky barsteward Bonj
> How come you haven't joined the CC team yet?



Because i'm not sure I agree with its manifesto.  I'm an independent for now.


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jun 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> You cheeky barsteward Bonj
> How come you haven't joined the CC team yet?



most people have been going at the speed of a NaN!  is that a byproduct of using the granny ring too much?


----------



## redjedi (3 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> yay i'm winning



Actually MacBludgeon's beating you.

The "serious cyclist" being beaten by the newbie, oh the shame 


And what's a NaN?


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jun 2009)

...and with a girl just a few miles behind, a girl with not one, not two but THREE mudguards on her bike. Oh, the shame!


----------



## MacB (3 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> Actually MacBludgeon's beating you.
> 
> The "serious cyclist" being beaten by the newbie, oh the shame
> 
> ...



Beating Bonj, it's too easy really.

Out of curiosity what criteria do I have to meet to move on from Newbie?


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> Actually MacBludgeon's beating you.
> 
> The "serious cyclist" being beaten by the newbie, oh the shame
> 
> ...



"Not a Number". on a lot of computer software, it's what you get when you divide by zero.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Beating Bonj, it's too easy really.
> 
> Out of curiosity what criteria do I have to meet to move on from Newbie?



save your gloating till monday.


----------



## MacB (3 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> save your gloating till monday.



oooh, going for a pootle at the weekend are we?


----------



## bonj2 (4 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> oooh, going for a pootle at the weekend are we?


could call it that...


----------



## longers (4 Jun 2009)

I'll be interested to hear how suitable the route is for 65" please Bonj if it's the ride I'm thinking of.


----------



## bonj2 (4 Jun 2009)

longers said:


> I'll be interested to hear how suitable the route is for 65" please Bonj if it's the ride I'm thinking of.



yeah it is, i'm doing it on my geared but i'll be assigning it a rating so i'll let you know!
65" would probably be quite spinny for the most part but it might be the case that you'd be glad of it west of the border, but i'll be intrigued to see.


----------



## longers (4 Jun 2009)

I was thinking of swapping from 70" to 65" at somepoint along the way, I did mean the welsh bit really.

Have a good un'


----------



## bonj2 (4 Jun 2009)

longers said:


> I was thinking of swapping from 70" to 65" at somepoint along the way, I did mean the welsh bit really.
> 
> Have a good un'



have you got a flip flop hub?
i've got 72" on one side that i use and 67" on the other side, currently unused, but would come into its own on something like this maybe.


----------



## redjedi (4 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Beating Bonj, it's too easy really.
> 
> Out of curiosity what criteria do I have to meet to move on from Newbie?





Sorry MacB no offence intended. I think you have definately moved on from newbie.

I'm just jealous of the amount of miles you manage to clock up.

Are you doing the return leg on the Dun Run?


----------



## longers (4 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> have you got a flip flop hub?
> i've got 72" on one side that i use and 67" on the other side, currently unused, but would come into its own on something like this maybe.



Yep, would be ideal I reckon, not done it on a ride yet though.

Enjoy Dinky's Dinah  Good butties.


----------



## MacB (4 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> Sorry MacB no offence intended. I think you have definately moved on from newbie.
> 
> I'm just jealous of the amount of miles you manage to clock up.
> 
> Are you doing the return leg on the Dun Run?



don't know if I can make Dun run yet, I want to but haven't negotiated my pass

No offence taken, it was actually a semi-genuine question, coz I still feel like a newbie, especially when I start looking at technical stuff

Bonj, why so coy, just say what you're doing, or are you leaving a bail out option as you're a known quitter?


----------



## 4F (4 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> Sorry MacB no offence intended. I think you have definately moved on from newbie.
> 
> I'm just jealous of the amount of miles you manage to clock up.
> 
> Are you doing the return leg on the Dun Run?



Nah he is still a newbie until he has got the hang of clipless pedals


----------



## stevevw (4 Jun 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Nah he is still a newbie until he has got the hang of clipless pedals



And a fixed wheel


----------



## bonj2 (4 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Bonj, why so coy, just say what you're doing, or are you leaving a bail out option as you're a known quitter?



cambrian


----------



## MacB (4 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> cambrian



I prefer this, a Bonj of few words


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Jun 2009)

4F said:


> Nah he is still a newbie until he has got the hang of clipless pedals


Your name has changed!!!!


----------



## HeartAttack (4 Jun 2009)

Well looks like this month will be a slower one for me, well in total distance at least, I have a couple of non bike weekends at the end of the month  And also need to make loads more choc's for some special orders which will cut into ride time too


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Jun 2009)

Hooray.....I've just joined cyclogs......

Just put in my 2 rides for May, and will start doing this regularly from now on.


----------



## 4F (4 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Your name has changed!!!!



Yep, I originally wanted FightingFitFixedFormallyFatFellaFromFelixstowe but realised I was 3/4 across the screen so I thought I would go for something snappier


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Jun 2009)

But we've been calling you FFFF for ages! That's snappy!

4F is my old form at school


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Jun 2009)

i counted 8…


----------



## 4F (4 Jun 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i counted 8…



No one likes a smart Alec


----------



## MrRidley (5 Jun 2009)

Just realised after logging my miles today that i've reached 2000 miles for the year, so i'm well chuffed considering my target for the year is 3000, this has partly been down to the fun/competivness of cyclogs, so to celebrate i'm off to give my bike a thorough clean, although i'll have to wait to Mrs bhoyjim goes to work so i can get the bike into kitchen.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2009)

Reached half my yearly distance target of 8000 miles today (4015.61 miles), so nicely ahead of target 

edit... Well done BhoyJim


----------



## MacB (5 Jun 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Reached half my yearly distance target of 8000 miles today (4015.61 miles), so nicely ahead of target
> 
> edit... Well done BhoyJim



Good stuff Ian, and BhoyJim, I'm lagging a bit I'm afraid, target of 6k and 2.2k achieved, but the mileage is ramping up now. My year so far has gone:-

Jan - 228.11 miles 11.13mph average
Feb - 33.62 miles 12.33mph 
Mar - 516.08 miles 12.59mph
Apr - 487.79 miles 14.01mph
May - 772.58 miles 13.71mph
Jun - 167.22 miles 14.51mph

Reckon I'll make the 6k no probs, if I stick to the game plan commuting then I should pass it by a fair bit.


----------



## MrRidley (5 Jun 2009)

Well done Ianrauk and Macb, btw Macb where abouts in Farnborough are you, as i have family there and have been there once or twice.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2009)

nice to see your avg creeping up nicely MaccyB


----------



## MacB (5 Jun 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Well done Ianrauk and Macb, btw Macb where abouts in Farnborough are you, as i have family there and have been there once or twice.



I live at the far end of Cove off the Fleet Road, pretty close to J4a off the M3.

Struggling to get the average speed up much now Ian, I'm sure that running M+ at 35mm is limiting this aspect. But then it's making me work hard and I do like the anti puncture reassurance.

But the Giant, as of today, has 23mm Schwalbe Blizzard/Luguno on it, replacing 28mm M+'s. Was going for Ultremo but out of stock, at usual place, and they have a fault recall on at moment, didn't want to risk getting one out of the bad batch. Figured the others would be a cheap way of trying my first roadie tyre. We'll see how they fare on Sunday, I should be meeting you at Datchet Station, if you're coming up with SD and Red. If it goes pear shaped will still see you at Watford, hopefully


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Jun 2009)

My Annual target = 3,600 miles (only a 11 mile round-trip commute innit guv,hence lowish)

As of Today my total = 1,794.35, so just ahead of the curve. Probably be dissapointed if I don't break the 4k barrier come New Years Eve 

My mileage is small potatoes compared to some of these monsters! 


SD


----------



## MrRidley (5 Jun 2009)

Not to far from my sister's house she's just off the Fernhill rd at Tay Close.


----------



## MacB (5 Jun 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Not to far from my sister's house she's just off the Fernhill rd at Tay Close.



I know Fernhill Road, I live about 2 miles from your sisters place, PM me next time you're coming for a visit....Al


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Jun 2009)

My annual target says it is 12,000 miles but this is just because my monthly target is 1000 and has been since March. In January I did 500ish, February was 750ish so I dropped a fair few miles there for an overall target.

Current mileage is 4,802 so I'm not on target for the 12,000 that Cyclogs thinks I'm after but I've got the figure of 10,000 in my head so we'll see how I do.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jun 2009)

*Daily Rides Feed*

So who reads the daily rides feed? I would imagine that Arallsopp also does, seeing as he writes a little explanation of his ride (as do I) for those who are reading the feed.

I, for one, would like to be able to see the rides more quickly - it's currently running two days behind. It was very useful when doing a mileage race against Ianrauk a couple of months back, so that I could estimate his commuting mileage and try to do more!


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jun 2009)

I read it once a week or maybe twice but don't like the way it's always about 48 hours behind. If it showed near enough live updates and more of them it would be so much more useful.


----------



## grhm (8 Jun 2009)

I had a go at reading it - but it didn't seem to include all the rides. Mine never appeared at any rate.

According to the Cyclogs blog: "Each feed will show details of the last 10 rides logged". I guess we're just too busy a team.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2009)

Always read the ride feeds, like to have a nosey at what others are doing


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Jun 2009)

From Cyclogs support:

"Hi Helen

It's always good to get some feedback, so we definitely don't mind your emails.

Now that is something we've been thinking about adding to the User Profile page, as currently it's a bit spartan. The RSS feed is updated at midnight, so should show all rides from the previous day, but on the odd occasion it just doesn't work - not sure why!

We'll try and get a recent ride list added to the User Profile page some time in the near future."

I suggested that those with a Public Profile could have their last 10-20 rides also listed on their profile page, updated in real time rather than waiting for the feed. I also suggested that the Team page could have a list of most recent rides updated in real time as well.


----------



## Jim_Noir (9 Jun 2009)

Ok I am now getting hocked on this, you swines 

But my last two big trips was with the mrs so couldn't go fat and on a cycle path again couldn't bomb it so my avarge speed looks poor :S


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jun 2009)

As Ianrauk says, average speed doesn't matter so much with Cyclogs (so many are commuting with zillions of traffic lights), it's the distance that counts


----------



## HelenD123 (9 Jun 2009)

Now you're making me wish I'd come on my bike today. No riding for me until Friday now, but that will be the start of a 250 mile trip. I need to re-find my cycling mojo.


----------



## Jim_Noir (9 Jun 2009)

Thing is auntie H, I like to race myself... suppose I can keep a record of my times on a excel sheet and do an avrage from that.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jun 2009)

Well you can check out your different speed over the same ride by looking at the 'Routes' section, although not sure how well you can analyse it. Probably best to have an excel sheet too - you can export from Cyclogs after all.


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Jun 2009)

Well Arallsopp, I see you left me a little message on your Cyclogs feed today


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2009)

lol, saw that too.. bleedin' looney


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2009)

OK, own up, who is Sandy on Cyclogs CycleChat tean.. reveal yourself as there is no Sandy registered on here


----------



## Jim_Noir (12 Jun 2009)

Joined the team, user name on there is brarn


----------



## summerdays (13 Jun 2009)

So far I'm having a good month ... I've already done 160 of my official 250 mileage but like Plax I'm playing catchup so aiming for 300. However I do feel tired - I think the commute is slightly shorter this week so hopefully will recover a little. How you folks do those enormous mileages is beyond me.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jun 2009)

Yes, who is Sandy and why is he/she ahead of me????

Good luck with your TT today, Aran20.

And 'hi' to ghrm


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jun 2009)

It's not that well known double act 'Sandy' Allsopp is it Helen? I know he wouldn't stoop so low (he's down there already) to tease you! 

"Merry mileage!"
or, as they say in er...um...

"Kool Kilometrage!"

_The Moving Rider cycles; and, having cycled, 
Moves on: nor all thy Piety nor Wit 
Shall lure it back to cancel half a mile, 
Nor all thy Tears wash out a World of Kit._

From the Roubaixthat of Ianraukayam


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jun 2009)

Thought that quote was from the book of Daniel in the Old Testament?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2009)

Hells Bells, I was actually above you on Cyclogs for a little while there... made a nice change. 

And still no sign of Sandy on here


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jun 2009)

Yes Ian, saw you were above me in the rankings, fortunately had done enough miles to scrape ahead again. If only Yello wasn't doing so many this month! At least Heart Attack has calmed down a bit.

CoG, I agree, I am feeling under-cycled at the moment, so am going on a random group ride tomorrow as part of Colchester's Cycling Town celebrations. I think it might be led by the CTC but am not sure. Should be a 60 mile day for me.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jun 2009)

snorri said:


> Thank you Auntie Helen, pssst I'm sandy on cyclogs


Well the Search facility let us into the secret of who you are (found that quote on another thread).

Stop doing all those miles, man! you're making it hard work for the rest of us to keep up!


----------



## aran20 (14 Jun 2009)

Good luck with your TT today, Aran20.


Thanks AH. 

Well another PB but that was expected cause the course was brilliant.... 3 hours and 49 minutes, 21 seconds for the 100. 

At 60 odd miles I really started to suffer with the heat and just couldn't face drinking eating etc, just made me feel ill, so it was a reall slog over the last 30 odd miles. I was quite bad after the event with the shakes and the 3 hour drive home after was tough. 

God I love this sport!!!

Hey Ho, suppose a Personal Best is what I strive to acheive each time so not too disappointed.


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jun 2009)

Congratulations Aran, well done.

I see from the Cyclogs feed that Sandy (Snorri) is touring in Germany, thus the high mileage. He's just done Stralsund to Rostock.


----------



## DJ (19 Jun 2009)

Amazing things being achieved by Aran20, I am just happily nestling in between HelenD123 and summerdays!!! For today anyway.


----------



## bonj2 (19 Jun 2009)

can i just say i can't be arsed with it any more. just so you know that if i slip down the list it's not 'cos i haven't cycled.


----------



## yello (19 Jun 2009)

I was going to pm you bonj, just to say well done. I didn't realise you did bigger rides and just assumed you commuted... I don't know why I assumed that. You must have put in a few big rides in a short space of time too because you were way out in front for a while there! I must admit, I was quite surprised!


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Amazing things being achieved by Aran20, I am just happily nestling in between HelenD123 and summerdays!!! For today anyway.



I'm having a really good month... I haven't been this high up the table all year (so I don't mind nestling with you), and yesterday I did my 250 for the month - so I'm really pleased. The rest of the month isn't quite as many miles for me so I will probably slip down the table a bit.


----------



## aran20 (19 Jun 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Amazing things being achieved by Aran20, I am just happily nestling in between HelenD123 and summerdays!!! For today anyway.




Cheers!


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Jun 2009)

Yes, well done Aran. How did last night's TT go? 

I was watching the Tour series in Colchester yesterday evening... very fast. Although I have most respect for the cameraman on the back of the motorbike - looked very dodgy to me!












And here's a pic I took just before the start of the 'Ride the Circuit' that I and another 99 cyclists did before the main race.






See, I was mixing it with fit men in lycra.

Some muppet threw a firework on the track, though, so we only got to do two laps before they stopped us  Mind you, I was getting a bit embarrassed about all the people laughing at my bike...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2009)

Oh right, yes because we was really worried about that ...! 



bonj said:


> can i just say i can't be arsed with it any more. just so you know that if i slip down the list it's not 'cos i haven't cycled.


----------



## HelenD123 (19 Jun 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Amazing things being achieved by Aran20, I am just happily nestling in between HelenD123 and summerdays!!! For today anyway.



Hope you enjoyed it while it lasted. I forgot to add my commute home last night so you're now snuggling up to Scoosh. It should be a record month for me what with my 4 day trip to Amsterdam and the first 3 days of my Scotland tour to add at the end of the month. I may even break the 400 mile barrier.


----------



## GrahamG (19 Jun 2009)

After ignoring this thread, I've finally investigated and signed up to Cyclogs to try and encourage me to get out more!


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Jun 2009)

Good one Graham  Enjoy the race!


----------



## MacB (19 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> can i just say i can't be arsed with it any more. just so you know that if i slip down the list it's not 'cos i haven't cycled.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2009)

Nice one Graham welcome to the team


----------



## bonj2 (19 Jun 2009)

yello said:


> I was going to pm you bonj, just to say well done. I didn't realise you did bigger rides and just assumed you commuted... I don't know why I assumed that. You must have put in a few big rides in a short space of time too because you were way out in front for a while there! I must admit, I was quite surprised!



i've done one commute this week so that's 58 miles up on what's there (2 miles extra 'cos i took a scenic route back).
I'm doing fairly big rides at the weekends. 
I don't know i might continue doing it.
yeah sod it it doesn't take long
:edit: marked it off now.

I'm only commuting about once or twice a week at the moment 'cos i'm playing a lot of other sports, which i am going to try and scale back a bit until winter to get more cycling in.
apart from the week before last when i think i did 4 commutes


----------



## aran20 (19 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes, well done Aran. How did last night's TT go?
> 
> 
> I got the win with a 20:39 in relatively tough conditions... A strong headwind out to the turn and a 'flyer' back.
> ...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2009)

Right then.. Hand up...show yourself...who is Brarn on Cyclogs.


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> I got the win with a 20:39 in relatively tough conditions... A strong headwind out to the turn and a 'flyer' back.
> 
> Got a busy weekend of racing this weekend, although at only shorter distances than usual. A 10 on Saturday afternoon on the A3 and a 25 again on the A3 on Sunday morning... Fingers crossed for good windless weather and fast fast times.
> 
> That city centre racing is amazing aye! The pace is always kept high and the courses are usually tight, so the riders bike handling skills and their position in and out of hard corners are paramount. Glad you enjoyed it AH, great photo's by the way!


Well done and good luck with the weekend's races  

Some fantastic photos of the Colchester race here, I think by the team of professional photographers. And not a hairy leg in sight:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/veloshooter/sets/72157619951784076/show/


----------



## Jim_Noir (20 Jun 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Right then.. Hand up...show yourself...who is Brarn on Cyclogs.



Tis me


----------



## aran20 (20 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well done and good luck with the weekend's races
> 
> Some fantastic photos of the Colchester race here, I think by the team of professional photographers. And not a hairy leg in sight:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/veloshooter/sets/72157619951784076/show/




Good photo's. I saw this round on TV last night on ITV4. Must say I was impressed with the amount of spectators there were watching!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2009)

rightio, just checking mate..nice to know who's who...



Jim_Noir said:


> Tis me


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2009)

Hooray, reached my monthly target (+10miles) of 667 miles today...


----------



## DJ (21 Jun 2009)

On CYCLOGS is it possible to set your own targets on the graph thingy or does the site always do that for you? It's just that my target should be a bit higher really just to make it a bit more challenging.

Cheers DJ.


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Jun 2009)

The graph works from the monthly target that you put in the main maintenance page.

I have a monthly target of 1000 but don't really want my year target as 12,000 as I didn't start the higher mileages until March - but I don't get a choice.

Ian, well done on hitting your target already


----------



## DJ (21 Jun 2009)

Ok So i do that in the maintenance page !!! 

Oh and I did like the phots of the race. 

Thanks DJ.


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Jun 2009)

Ianrauk, you're on a stonking total for this month so far - if you keep up this rate you'll get the thousand for the month surely! Well done 

I shall have to keep an eye on you, you're going to surreptitiously creep past me if I drop my guard...


----------



## montage (22 Jun 2009)

Aran - 20:24 for the 10 and 51:50 for the 25 right? 

Was checking the results of somebody in my club and saw who I am pretty certain is you in there


----------



## montage (22 Jun 2009)

Is VC st Raphael a club local to fareham? Never seen it about 

Edit:...hang on....what kind of a club is this!....just gave it a google - people seem to live all over the shot, it included Vicky Pendelton and some other well known names....jesus...


----------



## aran20 (22 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> Aran - 20:24 for the 10 and 51:50 for the 25 right?
> 
> Was checking the results of somebody in my club and saw who I am pretty certain is you in there




Yeah, thats correct... Team Axiom 10 and 25 weekender on the A3 'P' courses. I came 2nd in both events so quite pleased considering I'm not really concentrating on the shorter distances.

My Club sponser, 'Mick Waite' Contracts, Hewitt Cyles, lives in Portsmouth but he does have riders from all over the place. 

Are you local to the Hampshire area?


----------



## aran20 (22 Jun 2009)

Are you local to the Hampshire area?[/quote]


Just looked at your profile and you live in Fareham... Well so do I, Just off Highlands Road in Hampton Grove. 

Whats your name and whereabouts in Fareham do you live? And what club do you ride for? Fareham Wheelers per chance?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2009)

Yep,
looking for my first 1000 mile month... it's going to be close..



Auntie Helen said:


> Ianrauk, you're on a stonking total for this month so far - if you keep up this rate you'll get the thousand for the month surely! Well done
> 
> I shall have to keep an eye on you, you're going to surreptitiously creep past me if I drop my guard...


----------



## MacB (22 Jun 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Yep,
> looking for my first 1000 mile month... it's going to be close..



go on mate, you can do it, little bit more effort and you could knock AH down a spot Technically that could give you first spot coz Aran counts his turbo trainer miles I'm rooting for the Tattooed Warlord, unless Helen tells me off


----------



## GrahamG (22 Jun 2009)

I've some work to do - did c.175km fixed on saturday but christ did I feel it the next day. I need to do more midweek instead of 'binging' on long weekend rides!


----------



## montage (22 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Just looked at your profile and you live in Fareham... Well so do I, Just off Highlands Road in Hampton Grove.
> 
> Whats your name and whereabouts in Fareham do you live? And what club do you ride for? Fareham Wheelers per chance?



I know highlands road 

I am in Hill Head, and yes, I am in Fareham wheelers 
I'll PM you my name if you really want to know, but there are only 2 TT results of mine up on the internet - 1 was a 10k where I collided with some poultry and then punctured, the other was a 10mile which was 4 days after a nasty crash I had and the "snapping point" of my knees - got a 32 mins (gave up half way round and asked for a DNF but they refused)


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> 1 was a 10k where I collided with some poultry and then punctured



Bet you had egg on your face that day montage 

*fetches coat and leaves - sharpish*


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I'm rooting for the Tattooed Warlord, unless Helen tells me off


Consider yourself told off!


----------



## aran20 (23 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> go on mate, you can do it, little bit more effort and you could knock AH down a spot Technically that could give you first spot coz Aran counts his turbo trainer miles I'm rooting for the Tattooed Warlord, unless Helen tells me off




Yes, thats right, coz my turbo sessions are harder than my road training miles and in some cases harder than a race itself. I'm still turning the pedals in anger, so surely these must count?!? I have seen others log Turbo miles too, so didn't think it was an issue.

Hope this doesn't spark an arguement amoungst our happy group. If so I won't log them if it makes everyone happy.


----------



## aran20 (23 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> I know highlands road
> 
> I am in Hill Head, and yes, I am in Fareham wheelers
> I'll PM you my name if you really want to know, but there are only 2 TT results of mine up on the internet - 1 was a 10k where I collided with some poultry and then punctured, the other was a 10mile which was 4 days after a nasty crash I had and the "snapping point" of my knees - got a 32 mins (gave up half way round and asked for a DNF but they refused)




Unlucky Montage, but keep it up... You'll get better, you'll see. 

I know Hill Head. A lovely place with a great pub on the front, (The Osbourne View). I was second claim for the Fareham Wheelers many years ago, when I was riding for the Navy as a first claim rider. I used to attend the wednesday weekly meetings at Wallington, (Do they still have them?).

We'll have to meet up and ride out to one of your club 10's at Wickham. I'll keep you posted on hear when I can do one.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jun 2009)

Aran20, we diss your turbo miles as it's an opportunity to say, "actually, we're doing far more miles than him, and far quicker too - he's cheating." A little self-delusion is a wonderful thing! Others do log 'em as well on Cyclogs, although not sure anyone else on the CC team has one (or does Arallsopp?)


----------



## 4F (23 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Yes, thats right, coz my turbo sessions are harder than my road training miles and in some cases harder than a race itself. I'm still turning the pedals in anger, so surely these must count?!? I have seen others log Turbo miles too, so didn't think it was an issue.
> 
> Hope this doesn't spark an arguement amoungst our happy group. If so I won't log them if it makes everyone happy.


----------



## aran20 (23 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Aran20, we diss your turbo miles as it's an opportunity to say, "actually, we're doing far more miles than him, and far quicker too - he's cheating." A little self-delusion is a wonderful thing! Others do log 'em as well on Cyclogs, although not sure anyone else on the CC team has one (or does Arallsopp?)




Do you think I should change teams... 

I log them because it's a great site to look back over past rides/performances I've done and how I felt for that session/race. It'll be particulary be handy for next year as I'll be doing some really intense Turbo work to ready me to ride, hopefully a superfast 10 and 25 mile time trial, so this winter will be chop bang full of really intense Turbo work, (miles).


----------



## montage (23 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Unlucky Montage, but keep it up... You'll get better, you'll see.
> 
> I know Hill Head. A lovely place with a great pub on the front, (The Osbourne View). I was second claim for the Fareham Wheelers many years ago, when I was riding for the Navy as a first claim rider. I used to attend the wednesday weekly meetings at Wallington, (Do they still have them?).
> 
> We'll have to meet up and ride out to one of your club 10's at Wickham. I'll keep you posted on hear when I can do one.



Well I was knocking out 26min 10miles until I crashed....and now I am off the bike for a while due to my knees so it may be a couple of months before I am fit enough to go to a TT without embarrassing myself. Yer it would be nice to ride to one of those, even if you do wipe the floor with everybody there.

Weekly meetings are on mondays now - I can't make them 

My house is pretty close to the Ozzy View  about 1km inland. Closer to the Cuckoo pint though


----------



## aran20 (23 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> Well I was knocking out 26min 10miles until I crashed....and now I am off the bike for a while due to my knees so it may be a couple of months before I am fit enough to go to a TT without embarrassing myself. Yer it would be nice to ride to one of those, even if you do wipe the floor with everybody there.
> 
> Weekly meetings are on mondays now - I can't make them
> 
> My house is pretty close to the Ozzy View  about 1km inland. Closer to the Cuckoo pint though




Shame you're off the bike completely, your knees must be bad, so sorry to hear. Hope you have a speedy recovery Montage.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2009)

Aran
Not fussed about peoples turbo miles, seeing as I am competing against myself rather then others.. I learnt that the hard way


----------



## aran20 (23 Jun 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Aran
> Not fussed about peoples turbo miles, seeing as I am competing against myself rather then others.. I learnt that the hard way




Cheers matey!


----------



## MacB (23 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Yes, thats right, coz my turbo sessions are harder than my road training miles and in some cases harder than a race itself. I'm still turning the pedals in anger, so surely these must count?!? I have seen others log Turbo miles too, so didn't think it was an issue.
> 
> Hope this doesn't spark an arguement amoungst our happy group. If so I won't log them if it makes everyone happy.



Relax, it's only a wind up, none of us actually care we just enjoy the banter.

But, just so we can abuse you properly, can you let us know the split between real road and turbo miles on your totals


----------



## aran20 (23 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Relax, it's only a wind up, none of us actually care we just enjoy the banter.
> 
> But, just so we can abuse you properly, can you let us know the split between real road and turbo miles on your totals




It's Ok MacBludgeon... I'm a Nun.

Does that mean I'm authorised to stay in the 'gang'?


----------



## montage (23 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Shame you're off the bike completely, your knees must be bad, so sorry to hear. Hope you have a speedy recovery Montage.



ITB syndrome.
So at least it is a pretty common one.


----------



## MacB (23 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> It's Ok MacBludgeon... I'm a Nun.
> 
> Does that mean I'm authorised to stay in the 'gang'?



course you can mate, you just need to slow down a bit


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jun 2009)

Yes of course you can stay in the team Aran, you just need to do fewer miles 

Seriously, though, if it weren't for other people in the team who provide a tempting target, I am sure lots of us would just be pootling around doing five miles here or there. I know my various competitions with Ianrauk and others have been brilliant for me - and of course I do have as a Distant Goal the possibility of beating your mileage. I'm leaving beating your average speed for an Auntie Helen in a parallel universe. It's brill to have you in our team, we can bathe in the reflected glory of a time-trial winner... and someone with two dozen bikes with very expensive wheels!


----------



## summerdays (23 Jun 2009)

I don't care if they are turbo miles or not.... I don't want to race you as you will win (probably even if you were facing backwards I reckon).

Its just fun ... a personal shared goal ... gives you a bit of push to try and make an effort.


----------



## aran20 (24 Jun 2009)

Thanks all... Was getting worried there!


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jun 2009)

Nah, it's all friendly banter here, fear not 

Although we reserve the right to pretend that we're doing more 'real' miles than you when it means we have a hope of pipping you to a post somewhere!

Ianrauk, what are you doing doing more miles than me?  I'm stuck doing loads of work at the moment (that's a change!) including cycle training during the days and marketing/design work in the evening which means I don't have enough time to cycle  It's not fair  

(Of course you don't work so it doesn't get in the way of cycling for you, or anything!)


----------



## aran20 (24 Jun 2009)

Ianrauk, what are you doing doing more miles than me?  I'm stuck doing loads of work at the moment (that's a change!) including cycle training during the days and marketing/design work in the evening which means I don't have enough time to cycle  It's not fair  



Perhaps he's bought a Turbo Trainer.


----------



## MacB (24 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I don't have enough time to cycle  It's not fair



One could muse on the idea that maybe if you sped up a bit you could fit more in to your available time. However that would be a hrash and ungentlemanly remark to make and I'm disappointed that Ian sent it to me by PM


----------



## arallsopp (24 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Aran20, we diss your turbo miles as it's an opportunity to say, "actually, we're doing far more miles than him, and far quicker too - he's cheating." A little self-delusion is a wonderful thing! Others do log 'em as well on Cyclogs, although not sure anyone else on the CC team has one (or does Arallsopp?)



I does have one, but it only gets called into service for gear tuning and wheel truing. Haven't logged turbo miles because:


Getting the bike out is easier than getting the turbo out. (Wife stored it)
Big Orange Beastie has computer sensor on front wheel. No telemetry available for turbo sessions.
Furai telemetry is via GPS (0mph, 0miles, moving average 0mph). Didn't even look any faster in km/h.
I'm not a big cheater like Aran20 

What I'd really like for turbo sessions is a permanently mounted FWD bent, with the chain driving a huge fan. Gets too hot to be riding without air flow.

Man... my mileage sucks this month. I'm supposed to be in training. Best get a bit diligent soon. Maybe later, if I stop detonating wheels.


----------



## snorri (24 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes, who is Sandy and why is he/she ahead of me????


tis I
I,m on tour this month, every mile with 4 fully laden panniers and bar bag, Denmark, Poland and Germany so far, oh! and a bit of Scotland and England too. Smiling every mile of the way.


----------



## marinyork (24 Jun 2009)

Anyone know why Cyclogs has been down for another long stint?


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jun 2009)

Dunno but it worked for me fine just now


----------



## marinyork (24 Jun 2009)

Not worked here since Sunday.


----------



## montage (24 Jun 2009)

did an 8 miles spinny ride today - Knees are a hellovalot better but I need to be careful not to jump back on the bike too often too soon

So I shall make a re-appearance on cyclogs again before long!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2009)

been working fine all day today for me mate



marinyork said:


> Not worked here since Sunday.


----------



## summerdays (24 Jun 2009)

Have you checked whether Auntie Helen is paying to block access to certain accounts... notably mine has worked fine... obviously I'm not a threat to her


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jun 2009)

On that basis I should be blocking Ianrauk. Well done Ian  You've got ahead of both me and Aran20... and are still well on target for your 1000 this month!

Marinyork, there have been no problems whatsoever with Cyclogs for me recently - p'raps you need to look at who is just above/below you in Cyclogs and see if they are to blame!


----------



## marinyork (24 Jun 2009)

Hmmm, probably Sittingduck. He tends to have around my mileage most months, although my miles and average gets dragged down by social rides so I shouldn't be a threat to him.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jun 2009)

marinyork said:


> Hmmm, probably Sittingduck. He tends to have around my mileage most months, although my miles and average gets dragged down by social rides so I shouldn't be a threat to him.





I have my beady eye on you marinyork 
Speed-wise I am set to see a big improvement this month. Could be my first at a 14mph+ avg (not bad for a fatty in London traffic). A little dissapointed at my distance and have pain below my dodgy left knee in the past 24 hrs, when cycling 

SD


----------



## arallsopp (25 Jun 2009)

Hoping to jump a few places this weekend. Going out with ILB on Sunday, so could well be something a little daft. Can't see me catching The Mighty Mac, but it might get close. If everyone promises to stop riding for the rest of the month, I may just blag 6th.


----------



## iLB (25 Jun 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Hoping to jump a few places this weekend. Going out with ILB on Sunday, so could well be something a little daft. Can't see me catching The Mighty Mac, but it might get close. If everyone promises to stop riding for the rest of the month, I may just blag 6th.



depends how far wrong we go


----------



## MacB (25 Jun 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Hoping to jump a few places this weekend. Going out with ILB on Sunday, so could well be something a little daft. Can't see me catching The Mighty Mac, but it might get close. If everyone promises to stop riding for the rest of the month, I may just blag 6th.



well, if it helps, my final mileage for June will be about 880-900, I've got the day off tomorrow so, including today, only another 120 commuting miles to add. There'll be a bit of pootling to LBS etc, new/old pub bike to collect, but planning a fairly relaxing weekend. Though I've had a few days off, as our leave year runs Jul to Jun, this is the first month I've commuted by bike every working day.......I'm feeling it Still haven't ridden the Giant with the new 23mm tyres so might do my 20 mile TT route over weekend to try it out before the Brighton night ride. But that would only get me to 900 miles and there, we stop, there'll be no sneaking out to squeeze in extra.

Obviously I haven't bothered entering the 2000 turbo miles I did, didn't see the point


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jun 2009)

Arallsopp, rumour has it that I may be arising from my bed early Sunday morning to breakfast with a pair of cycling chappies at that mecca of Mouseketeers, Manningtree Station. Sounds like a good enough way to start a Sunday - a nice Half Breakfast at the Station Cafe. Followed by that dreadful hill to go home again...


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jun 2009)

Looks likt it's going to be another close one this month for us - as a team...


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Jun 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Looks likt it's going to be another close one this month for us - as a team...



ok, that's definatley spurred me on to get out on the bike this weekend - that's much to close for comfort!


----------



## montage (25 Jun 2009)

somebody should encourage other teams to take more of an interest - the team thing is just boring


----------



## levad (25 Jun 2009)

I have commuted every day this month so far, but won't tomorrow as I plan a 50-60'ish mile ride on Saturday. I need to see if I can manage several hours in the saddle before the Wantage Sportive a week on Sunday (86 miles). I hope to commute on Monday and Tuesday to round the month off. Over 500 miles will be my highest total (I only count commuting miles, not trips into town).


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> somebody should encourage other teams to take more of an interest - the team thing is just boring



There's a good scrap going on for 3rd place mind you


----------



## Chuffy (27 Jun 2009)

Ok,I'm getting annoyed now. I've got a weeks worth of rides to log and the thing still appears to be broken. Is it a Firefox thing?


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Jun 2009)

It's working OK here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacB (27 Jun 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> It's working OK here!!!!!!!!!!!!



been fine for me, even better since I uploaded that 'Chuffy blocker'


----------



## summerdays (27 Jun 2009)

You got me worried as its time to submit mileage claims for June ... I can get into Cyclogs but can't find the Excel download button - is it just me or has it gone?

Found it - its on the graphs page rather than the summary page - but took a piccy of my graph just in case it went down at the end of the month... this is my best month ever (I reckon I have about just under 30 commuting miles left, and so I should get to 400 which I have never done before. (Lots of work miles this month than normal).


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jun 2009)

Well congrats to you all for such a good month, and especially to Ianrauk who's within sniffing distance of 1000 miles already.

The daily ride feeds doesn't seem to be working properly now, which is a shame, but I saw yesterday that Ian had done 80 miles. On a work day???


----------



## aran20 (27 Jun 2009)

Did the ride of my life today in the Bristol Corinium CC 50 mile TT, mainly on the A419. I covered the distance in 1 hour 44 minutes and 23 seconds an average of 28.75mph. I knocked just over 4.5 minutes off my previous personal best time.... I'm well chuffed to say the least.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Jun 2009)

wow, that's very impressive! I hope you enjoyed a good beer afterwards (to make up all those carbohydrates!)


----------



## aran20 (28 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> wow, that's very impressive! I hope you enjoyed a good beer afterwards (to make up all those carbohydrates!)




Thanks AH. Yeah I did funnily enough. Had a couple of Guinness's when I got home. It was quite late when I got home though, so only managed twenteen pints. Ha!


----------



## Young Un (28 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Did the ride of my life today in the Bristol Corinium CC 50 mile TT, mainly on the A419. I covered the distance in 1 hour 44 minutes and 23 seconds an average of 28.75mph. I knocked just over 4.5 minutes off my previous personal best time.... I'm well chuffed to say the least.




Jesus!!!!

And I was happy with 24-53 for the 10 yesterday, which to put into perspective is an average of 24.11 mph


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Jun 2009)

Congrats to Ianrauk who's texted me to say he's passed his 1000 for the month. Well done! That shiny new bike obviously encouraging the mile munching.

Another joining the Megamile club!


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Did the ride of my life today in the Bristol Corinium CC 50 mile TT, mainly on the A419. I covered the distance in 1 hour 44 minutes and 23 seconds an average of 28.75mph. I knocked just over 4.5 minutes off my previous personal best time.... I'm well chuffed to say the least.


That is one heck of a ride, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2009)

Hooray, back from a proposed 30 mile trip to reach my x1000 (first time ever), however seeing as it was such a nice day I kept on going. 50 Miles....

Aran, well done mate, that's a top top ride you did there...


----------



## aran20 (28 Jun 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Hooray, back from a proposed 30 mile trip to reach my x1000 (first time ever), however seeing as it was such a nice day I kept on going. 50 Miles....
> 
> Aran, well done mate, that's a top top ride you did there...




Cheers everyone... Had my first proper drink of the year today. Got a 25m TT tomorrow night, but who cares. Wahey. Well done all for your mileage this month


----------



## summerdays (30 Jun 2009)

I just did my 400 this morning doing the school run (was on 399 last night) ... never done so much before by about 100 miles. Hope everyone else is hitting their targets or surpassing them.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2009)

congrats Summerdays, it's a great feeling isnt it?
My usuall monthly target is 667 miles and have thrashed that as now over x1000 for the month. Once I got there it meant I could relax for the last few days. (My knee is playing up again, so wont push as far next month)


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jun 2009)

Yes, well done Ian and Summerdays. Ian, do you remember after I did my first 1000 in the month I said I wouldn't do it again... and have done it ever since!

Well done Aran20 for your 25 TT in 50:41!!!


----------



## aran20 (30 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes, well done Ian and Summerdays. Ian, do you remember after I did my first 1000 in the month I said I wouldn't do it again... and have done it ever since!
> 
> Well done Aran20 for your 25 TT in 50:41!!!




Now were did you find out about that???


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jun 2009)

The Cyclogs Daily Feed of course. It's finally working again - and it's caught up to yesterday, rather than being two days behind as usual.

Or, alternatively, because I was the person who won the 25 mile TT.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jun 2009)

Came up a bit short this month - 10 miles shy of my "unofficial" 450 mile target 
First time I have got a monthly avg in excess of 14mph mind you


----------



## aran20 (30 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> The Cyclogs Daily Feed of course. It's finally working again - and it's caught up to yesterday, rather than being two days behind as usual.
> 
> Or, alternatively, because I was the person who won the 25 mile TT.




Oh yeah... Silly me


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jun 2009)

aran20 said:


> Oh yeah... Silly me


I *was *the person who won the 25 mile TT then


----------



## aran20 (30 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I *was *the person who won the 25 mile TT then




Aye, I don't get what you mean AH.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jun 2009)

I'm pretending I knew your time because I had beaten you in the race. Which is, of course, impossible. You didn't contradict me so it must be true!


----------



## aran20 (30 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm pretending I knew your time because I had beaten you in the race. Which is, of course, impossible. You didn't contradict me so it must be true!




Oh I see... Naughty girl, that you are!


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 Jun 2009)

Oh blast. Just got in from a 23 mile round trip to drop some dvds off, and have got 396.96 miles for the month. Guess who's going to sneak out later for a quick 3.05 miler?


----------



## Young Un (30 Jun 2009)

Went out for a 20.86 mile ride and averaged 21.2, which means that I reached my target for the month, and exceeded it by about 3 miles, so it was close.


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 Jun 2009)

Got it. 400 miles this month. Now to do more next month.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Got it. 400 miles this month. Now to do more next month.



I'm so sad that I had to go and check that you hadn't overtaken me...  and I've gone out for that extra loop to reach a certain mileage before now too.


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 Jul 2009)

summerdays said:


> I'm so sad that I had to go and check that you hadn't overtaken me...  and I've gone out for that extra loop to reach a certain mileage before now too.



Drat, I'll have to have another go ths month, eh?

Well, 10.75 miles this morning. Then the commute, and might do a 20+ tonight.


----------



## Keith Oates (1 Jul 2009)

Can't log onto Cyclogs here at the moment, is it just Vietnam or are others getting problems as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaz (1 Jul 2009)

I'm in the lead  not for long though


----------



## eldudino (1 Jul 2009)

4th in the team rankings as of 08.58 on the 1st July! Now watch me plummet!!!!


----------



## grhm (1 Jul 2009)

eldudino said:


> 4th in the team rankings as of 08.58 on the 1st July! Now watch me plummet!!!!



You've slipped to 5th already  - but you're currently 13th overall


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2009)

Hooray, nice one everybody for all your monthly pb's.

Looks like I won the Cycle Chat Yellow Jersey for June, hard work it was indeed... 

Anyway July's target 667 miles.
And today I will reach x5000 miles cycled this year. (8000 is my yearly target)


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Jul 2009)

hey i'm top now!

let's see how long that lasts…


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> hey i'm top now!
> 
> let's see how long that lasts…



Not very long, Dan_Bo logged 26 miles


----------



## arallsopp (1 Jul 2009)

Well, I'm all updated on miles from July. Snuck in at 8th place, with 842 miles for the month. Am happy enough, given the quality of the field, some awesome riding from the cyclechat team, and only two cycle passes from the Mrs (one to Whitstable and back on the 5th, the other to Dunwich and back last weekend).

Special congrats to Mac (you got me ) and Ianrauk (awesome work mate). 

On with July!!! Will be commute only miles from me until the last week of the month, so feel free to race ahead.


----------



## Keith Oates (1 Jul 2009)

When did Cylclogs change from .co.uk to .org!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Drat, I'll have to have another go ths month, eh?
> 
> Well, 10.75 miles this morning. Then the commute, and might do a 20+ tonight.



I'm set for a smaller commuting mileage this month so you should easily beat me... but are you mad intending to do 20 this evening.... I'm melting now and have just had a lovely cold ice cream.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jul 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> When did Cylclogs change from .co.uk to .org!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yonks ago, but the co.uk site ran alongside (and redirected) if I remember correctly.

Just had a lovely cycle from Kirby Cane (small village between Beccles & Bungay) to Southwold, where I bought my husband some beer at the Adnams Factory (I am a good wife) and had a cream tea. Then I cycled to Halesworth and had an ice cream at an ice cream van and stood listening to the tennis with the ice cream van man. Then cycled back via the main road to Bungay (as I hadn't plotted the Halesworth detour on my satnav and wasn't sure of the country lanes), racing a young lad on a mountain bike at the end. He was most annoyed not to be able to get away from me, and as we parted I said "by the way, I've already done 40 miles today!" and he looked astonished. Perhaps I am not as slow as I thought. Erm, 12.5mph average today for the 41.11 miles... yes I am as slow as I thought!


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2009)

My first mini tour we took our tent to Bungay with the bikes on the car and then went out on explorations each day from there. I have fond memories - and of getting some really really hot (as in spicey) soup from one of the restaurants in town.


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Jul 2009)

Just done my first 50 mile ride in over 20yrs. Icing on the cake is making no1 on cyclogs. Result


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2009)

I joined cyclogs mid-way thru may and set myself a modest target of 200 miles per month as I thought I would commute 2-3 times per week,as it happens I have had 1 day off the bike in 5 weeks(had to get home early for a game of golf) and am loving it,did 358 miles for June and hope to keep same sort of mileage up for rest of year


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 Jul 2009)

summerdays said:


> I'm set for a smaller commuting mileage this month so you should easily beat me... *but are you mad intending to do 20 this evening*.... I'm melting now and have just had a lovely cold ice cream.



Just got in from a lovely 26+ miler in the evening sun. Now having a cold Belgian beer before an early night, then up for a two hour 30+ miler in the morning before work.


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yonks ago, but the co.uk site ran alongside (and redirected) if I remember correctly.



Thanks AH, I must have missed that and only noticed a couple of days ago when I couldn't log on. I must pay more attention!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panter (2 Jul 2009)

Ease up you lot  I normally get to enjoy at least couple of days at the beginning of the month somewhere near the top


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Jul 2009)

I'm on hols so have lots of opportunity for cycling and cake eating 

Back home tomorrow though so back to the normal daily 32 mile grind!


----------



## aran20 (2 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm on hols so have lots of opportunity for cycling and cake eating
> 
> Back home tomorrow though so back to the normal daily 32 mile grind!




Cor in't it hot though!


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Jul 2009)

It's fine on a bike; when you go as fast as I do, you create your own breeze 

Would hate to still be working in London though


----------



## Baggy (5 Jul 2009)

Managed my first century ride since 2007 today, thoroughly enjoyed it (apart from the driving rain and headwind at the end). 

Congrats to sittingduck on completing the DunRun!


----------



## arallsopp (5 Jul 2009)

Baggy said:


> Managed my first century ride since 2007 today,



Congratulations! Good work!


----------



## marinyork (5 Jul 2009)

Well done SD. The second ton is easier (I did one yesterday evening). Century in driving rain, Baggy .


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2009)

Thanks Marinyork & Baggy 

Well done on the ton Baggy! Yours sounds more gruelling than mine - as the Dun Run was "mostly" dry. Just the last 15 miles or so from what I can remember that were wet ones. Experienced all extremes of weather except snow... bloody British Summer


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Thanks Marinyork & Baggy
> 
> Well done on the ton Baggy! Yours sounds more gruelling than mine - as the Dun Run was "mostly" dry. Just the last 15 miles or so from what I can remember that were wet ones. Experienced all extremes of weather except snow... bloody British Summer



How are the feet SD, better today ?


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2009)

Feeling fine 4F. Was actually considering going out for a little spin 
Need to try the new road shoes with SPD's and see if I get "hot spots" in them too 

Quite surprised how the 6 mile ride back from where the coaches dropped us off last night didn't hurt that much. Maybe it's delayed pain and I'll wake up tomorrow with somebody else's legs attached 

Do you feel okay today?


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2009)

Yeah no problems and feeling pretty good after finally getting some kip. 2 things I discovered during this ride

Assos chamois creme. The potion of gods, I am now converted.
Zipvit caffeine gel - boy does this keep you awake


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2009)

I may invest on some of that Assos - heard it's good. Also think it's about time I got a proper cycling jersey - cotton t shirts / polo shirts no good for a ride of such distance with a backpack


----------



## Baggy (6 Jul 2009)

Thanks everyone! We were lucky with the weather as it only started raining and gusting for the last 20 miles or so.

We rode the Devon Delight Audax, but decided to ride to the start and home again. It's a lovely route though it does have a few challenging lumps in it.

Apparently there were 1000+ Dunrunners this year


----------



## summerdays (6 Jul 2009)

Baggy said:


> Apparently there were 1000+ Dunrunners this year


Amazed at the number of nutters out there - 1000+ - wow 

Do you know what their previous best figure would have been?


----------



## Baggy (6 Jul 2009)

I think about 700? It's the first time it's had a good weather forecast in a few years so probably attracted a few more people!


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2009)

Baggy said:


> I think about 700? It's the first time it's had a good weather forecast in a few years so probably attracted a few more people!



The weather was so nice meant that it was a ss top and shorts ride  and I think you are right with 700 being the previous best.

Rain in ernst started for me about 11 miles from the end and at that point I was not stopping to put a jacket on.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jul 2009)

Feeling really chuffed with my ride today.

Did 50 miles with djtheglove (who's always good company) from Chelmsford to West Mersea; slightly weird cycling away from Colchester to go home, but my car was at Chelmsford!

Anyway, overall average speed was 13.8 which is vastly more than normal for me. The outward journey averaged 14.3mph (tailwind). Total ride was 3 hours 38 mins which is fab for me for 50 miles.

I think the reason I went faster was that I was following dj and didn't want to slow him down too much so I actually expended some effort in cycling, rather than just trundling along. Clearly I can go faster than I normally do. I was a bit worried I'd be knackered but the lunch of Sausage & Onion Baguette with Chips & Salad, followed by Coffee & Walnut Cake, appears to have revived me.

Oh, and I wonder if the large trailer I was towing might have had anything to do with my speed down hills!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2009)

Is cyclogs working, no one seems to have added any rides today, or has the bad weather stopped people from riding.

Oh that reminds me, the rss feed is a bit hit and miss also


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Jul 2009)

Yes, it won't let me add my ride today... obviously having a bad moment.

And today's average speed was 14.45 for 20ish miles, including that horrible hill out of Manningtree. After yesterday's ride with djtheglove I decided to see if I can increase my average by working a bit harder. Yes I can, but now I need a shower...


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Jul 2009)

Ah well, it's nearly time for bed for me but now that I know others are having trouble logging rides I can go to sleep and save the logging for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Jul 2009)

AH, I don't know if you've noticed but somebody has nicked your boat off the trailer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jul 2009)

Still f*cked @ 16:52


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Still f*cked @ 16:52



You still not recoved from the dun run ?


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jul 2009)

I'll have you know that; I think it's improved my speed / stamina 
Was actually oiut of the saddle giving it some on the way in this morning!


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> I'll have you know that; I think it's improved my speed / stamina
> Was actually oiut of the saddle giving it some on the way in this morning!



Nice


----------



## alecstilleyedye (9 Jul 2009)

damned log is down


----------



## arallsopp (9 Jul 2009)

Yup. Can't log my rides at the mo, and get a "Sorry, an unexpected error has occurred.
This error has been logged and a notification sent to Cyclogs Technical Support" message instead.

Oh well, I'm at whatever mileage it says, plus a ride home Tues, in and out on Weds, and in this morning. So, erm, x+66.8 miles. I hope its fixed in time for the end of the month.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Jul 2009)

I was just going to put in my 600Km one day ride, perhaps I'll forget that by the time the site is up again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jul 2009)

Yes, definitely forget that one Keith


----------



## aran20 (9 Jul 2009)

By the time it's fixed I'll have forgotton what mileage I've done!!! Oh I'm cross.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jul 2009)

Just round it up to the nearest thousand Aran and don't forget to add them turbo miles


----------



## 4F (9 Jul 2009)

aran20 said:


> By the time it's fixed I'll have forgotton what mileage I've done!!! Oh I'm cross.



Oh I am sure you can make them up on trainer Aran


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jul 2009)

..this is what Garmins were invented for - to remember our mammoth rides whilst Cyclogs was down.

I did a cracking 40 miles yesterday at an average of 14.5 so am very much looking forward to adding that one!


----------



## 4F (9 Jul 2009)

Grrr duck, you beat me to it !


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jul 2009)

Mwahahaha


----------



## mds101 (9 Jul 2009)

I hadn't realised it was knackered again, just about to log todays and was surprised at how far up the board I was. That'll be all of those hundreds everybody else is yet to log then.


----------



## aran20 (9 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> Oh I am sure you can make them up on trainer Aran



True true 4F


----------



## nigelnorris (10 Jul 2009)

Two months ago when I joined this site I tried to enter into the cyclogs spirit but it was down for days, now it's happened again. Not very reliable is it? I know I can't complain what with it being a free service and all, and I'd feel sorry for the administrators trying to build such a useful a site but having technical difficulties, but not putting so much as a note or a blog post explaining what is the problem is just plain silly.


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Jul 2009)

Well if it's any consolation, I've been using Cyclogs for a while now and these two occasions, although annoying, are the only two times it's been down that I can remember.

I am slightly surprised there's no note on the blog - perhaps the webmaster is on holiday?


----------



## Fnaar (10 Jul 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Yup. Can't log my rides at the mo, and get a "Sorry, an unexpected error has occurred.
> This error has been logged and a notification sent to Cyclogs Technical Support" message instead.


I like the graphic of a cyclist falling off after hitting a pothole... keeping a note of my rides to enter as and when it's fixed.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Jul 2009)

i've downloaded the csv file (from the homepage), so i'm using that to keep a log. if it goes to 15 rides i'll send it to them to do…


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jul 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i've downloaded the csv file (from the homepage), so i'm using that to keep a log. *if it goes to 15 rides i'll send it to them to do…*



lol - good luck with that


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Jul 2009)

Well I've done 115 miles more than my current amount on Cyclogs. I want to see my nice shiny graph, though, as I think I'm way ahead of my monthly target so far.

Just fettled the bike (don't do this often) as I'm on a YACF group ride tomorrow. I have also managed to break the mount for my Garmin  so have ordered another one. Now if I could just get the remnants of the previous mount off the back of the device...


----------



## BikeShapedObject (11 Jul 2009)

I've tried entering data into cyclogs log several times, and it keeps saying an unexpected error has occured when I hit 'save'. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2009)

No - its just down at the moment, just record it for now and then you can back enter it later.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jul 2009)

It's been down a helluva long time. I have a bad feeling inside


----------



## punkypossum (12 Jul 2009)

Still not working!


----------



## summerdays (12 Jul 2009)

Don't forget it's holiday season - he could be having a 2 week break abroad somewhere.


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Jul 2009)

Yeah, that's what I was assuming - he's off on hols.

I sent him a direct email a day or two ago and he's usually responded to those very quickly; no response so I imagine he's elsewhere.

I shall dust off my spreadsheet and log on there for a bit, so I don't forget anything.


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Jul 2009)

I always keep my records up to date on my spread sheet but it would be a shame if cyclogs is going to fold.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikeShapedObject (12 Jul 2009)

It wouldn't be so hard to set up a new one.... if he doesn't sort it out sharpish, I'll be looking into that!


----------



## mds101 (12 Jul 2009)

'tis back up. Something to do with running out of server space and not being told early enough. Fair enough.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Jul 2009)

Excellent - all rides now safely logged


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Jul 2009)

It's a bit like the TdF as the yellow jersey group are still at the top. Well done to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jul 2009)

Look how many miles Ianrauk has done  His win last month has got him pedalling even further!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2009)

Yep,
did a 200miler weekend with the Bromley Cyclists... 

Is the rss feed buggered?


----------



## aran20 (14 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Look how many miles Ianrauk has done  His win last month has got him pedalling even further!


InPortugal at the moment... Got two weeks to update when I get home, plus a 100mile TT if I can manage it after all these warm weather miles I´ve been doing... Before anyone asks, they´re not turbo miles.


----------



## redjedi (14 Jul 2009)

After a 2 week enforced lay-off, I'm back up and running again. 

The Dun Run has given me a good start, and with a new saddle due in a couple of day, I hope to put a bit a bit of pressure on the leaders......well perhaps not the leaders, but maybe get near the front of the peloton


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jul 2009)

aran20 said:


> InPortugal at the moment... Got two weeks to update when I get home, plus a 100mile TT...


Uh oh. I wondered what you were doing languishing in the middle teens in the overall standings! And there was I thinking you'd be beaten into tenth place or something


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> *After a 2 week enforced lay-off, I'm back up and running again. *
> 
> The Dun Run has given me a good start, and with a new saddle due in a couple of day, I hope to put a bit a bit of pressure on the leaders......well perhaps not the leaders, but maybe get near the front of the peloton



Your ass was that sore after the Dun Run huh?


----------



## montage (14 Jul 2009)

2 weeks till I can start putting some miles in properly again...
Getting really panicky as I have a fast twitch triathlon 23rd of August and I am seriously unfit 

Anyway set myself a few targets which cyclogs should be able to help with:
-ironman70.3 before this time next year
-Cat 2 by this time next year
-sub 23 10mile TT by this time next year
-bring above the knee high shorts back into fashion after gaining thighs the size of footballs

.....all will be very hard to acheive, but so long as I put the miles in and keep logging on cyclogs then I reckon I can do them....


Anyway until then it is back to basics and learning how to clip in again......


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2009)

Did you get Yenrods Recommendation the Selle Hybrid?
I tell you mate, it's a very good, comfy saddle... zero chaffing on a 100 mile ride... 



redjedi said:


> a new saddle due in a couple of day,


----------



## nigelnorris (15 Jul 2009)

Looks like they didn't buy quite enough extra server space


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jul 2009)

Dang, you're right, it's fallen over again


----------



## arallsopp (15 Jul 2009)

Working for me. Just logged my rides from the intermission, jumping from 61st (!) to 21st position. Twenty frickin first, for 100+ miles a week. When did we all become mile eaters?


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jul 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Working for me. Just logged my rides from the intermission, jumping from 61st (!) to 21st position. Twenty frickin first, for 100+ miles a week. When did we all become mile eaters?



Don't forget the Dun Run was the first weekend this month  A nice mileage boost for the mere mortals on here


----------



## nigelnorris (15 Jul 2009)

Yes it's back for me again now. Just in passing I've been logging a few with the Nokia Sports Tracker also, if you have the kit already it's pretty good for a freebie, lots of details in there:










There are still some kinks, the distance disagreed with my computer by 3/4 of a mile, will have to wait and see how much of an issue that becomes.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2009)

Well...

When I was up in Norfolk a couple of weeks ago with my bike I decided to meet up with a couple of CycleChatters; I saw Will1985 at a café for tea and cake and had a great plan to cycle to Norwich to bump into HeartAttack in the hopes that he could teach me how to ride faster!

Unfortunately HeartAttack was busy selling his special chocolates at the Royal Norfolk Show and so we didn't ever meet... but look what arrived in the post this morning:






The camera phone has made it look a bit more shiny and less chocolatey than it is, but it looks fantastic in real life and I am sure will taste even better! Even if it's a normal bike and not a recumbent trike 

I look forward to eating it in due course - rumour has it it may increase my average speed from 11.5mph to 19mph...


----------



## MancRider78 (17 Jul 2009)

Hi all,

Just started commuting and have been adding my stats to the site. Do I have to join the team and if so how do I do it??

Thanks for the info


----------



## marinyork (17 Jul 2009)

Excellent. Just join on the teams link. 6th on the right.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2009)

Welcome aboard good ship Cyclechat Cyclogs MancRrider


----------



## MancRider78 (17 Jul 2009)

Hi,

Got a pleasant suprise added my stats and came in at 41!! Will I be able to stay there??? Will wait and see


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jul 2009)

You wait, MancRider78; you'll be dragging yourself out of bed at an unearthly hour to do a quick 10 miles to leapfrog ahead of the person just above you; you'll be taking the long route home on a regular basis to keep your position; you'll find reasons to use the bike you never previously had... (the voice of experience)


----------



## MancRider78 (18 Jul 2009)

Yup just noticed this today when I had slipped down to 44, not any more though!!

Still not finished riding yet either!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jul 2009)

So Aran's back then...


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jul 2009)

*Caption Competition*

Here's Ianrauk clocking up the miles with his training partner...


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2009)

lol, great pic, she was a jolly old soul...
I passed my monthly total today. I seem to be doing that with ease at the moment.
May have to have a rethink and up the monthly total. But football is back next month which will mean less riding.


----------



## snorri (18 Jul 2009)

Now I(sandy) am back home from my tour and will slide gracefully down the leaderboard.


----------



## aran20 (19 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> So Aran's back then...




Ohhhhh, there was such venom in your words there AH.... Y
es I'm back, but didn't do the 100 today as I had a bit of a nightmare flight back from Portugal. Didn't get home till quite late and would have had to of got up at 2:30am to get up to the race in time, so decided to 'can it'. Probaby do a couple of hours later today. Glad to be back and see everyone still piling in the miles. Also glad Cyclogs is up and running again.

Anyone been watching the tour?? Its a tight one this year, isn't it. Great to see our Brad so highly placed and Cav doing so well.


----------



## Garz (20 Jul 2009)

Cav prob cant get the jersey anymore but im optimistic of Brad getting a podium!


----------



## aran20 (21 Jul 2009)

Garz said:


> Cav prob cant get the jersey anymore but im optimistic of Brad getting a podium!




Think you're going to be right there on both statements!


----------



## JamesM (24 Jul 2009)

Cyclogs is great!

My monthly average speed is creeping up:
Apr 2009 - 14.18
May 2009 - 14.26
Jun 2009 - 14.87
Jul 2009 - 14.89

July started slowly but my morning commutes the last two days have both been record average speeds...


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jul 2009)

aran20 said:


> Ohhhhh, there was such venom in your words there AH....


Not venom, just resignation!

Off to Norfolk on Monday with husband and dog and two trikes so will try to do a few expeditions whilst up there to keep the miles rolling. He's not keen on such long distances, though, so I will probaby do early morning rides as well to keep up.

I need to do 34 miles a day to hit my 12,000 for the year target. Not sure how well that will go when winter approaches!


----------



## Baggy (24 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I need to do 34 miles a day to hit my 12,000 for the year target. Not sure how well that will go when winter approaches!


Just ride 60 a day for the duration so you have a bit of slack in the winter 

In 2007 my target was for 5000 for the year, found myself in early December with about 300 miles left to go...commuted in all weathers and forced myself out in the sleet over the festive season. Made my target, but cycling lost its appeal for a month or two afterwards.


----------



## Garz (25 Jul 2009)

JamesM said:


> Cyclogs is great!



I emailed them a bulk spreadsheet of fifteen rides which they claim to only take a few days.. It's been a week now and I hav'nt had any confirmation or updates to the cyclogs site. Anyone else use their bulk facility?


----------



## 4F (25 Jul 2009)

Garz said:


> I emailed them a bulk spreadsheet of fifteen rides which they claim to only take a few days.. It's been a week now and I hav'nt had any confirmation or updates to the cyclogs site. Anyone else use their bulk facility?



No never used the bulk facility. I would have thought you could have entered 15 rides in less than 5 mins though. It is one bloke who runs it around his other job and he could of course be on holiday at the moment


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jul 2009)

Just log your own rides... lazy bugger


----------



## mds101 (25 Jul 2009)

Have you looked at the total Cyclechat miles for July its huge:

- Cylechat curent miles for July....20,153
- Earth Circumference....24,900

5 days left in for July....maybe August?

Any idea what the most 'team' miles across a month is?


----------



## Young Un (25 Jul 2009)

mds101 said:


> Have you looked at the total Cyclechat miles for July its huge:
> 
> - Cylechat curent miles for July....20,153
> - Earth Circumference....24,900
> ...




It's what ever we do isn't it? We are always at the top of the team leaderboard


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jul 2009)

Yes, as Young 'Un says, we are usually light years ahead of everyone else!

If you look at the team's averages in January this year, and compare them with now, we're all improving very well as well. 

I've just come in from my record fastest-ever ride at 16.3mph for 9 miles. Now I know most of you could do that with one leg tied behind your back, but from my average of 12ish I am really happy with that improvement. And why the improvement? 
a) because MacBludgeon pointed out I could do more miles in less time if I sped up; 
 HeartAttack sent me some of his special Cyclists' Chocolate; and 
c) because all the encouragement on here makes you try that little bit harder.


----------



## MacB (26 Jul 2009)

glad to be able to oblige AH


----------



## BikeShapedObject (26 Jul 2009)

I've just joined the Cyclechat team, so you can now all SLEEP EASY in the knowledge that my trusty 50 pence Argos steed will SAVE THE DAY... possibly.


----------



## Garz (26 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Just log your own rides... lazy bugger



Yes SD, im gonna do that now. Basically I didnt notice the individual entry part on the top right, I recommend not trying the bulk upload as it's still not added.


----------



## arallsopp (26 Jul 2009)

mds101 said:


> - Cylechat curent miles for July....20,153
> - Earth Circumference....24,900
> 
> 5 days left in for July....



Will be out of the loop for a few days, but if all goes well, I'm good for another 870 by Friday morning. Garz has 15 rides to log, and we have Austin Towers standing by to plug the gap.
C'mon folks. This one is OURS!


----------



## BikeShapedObject (26 Jul 2009)

arallsopp said:


> ...and we have Austin Towers standing by to plug the gap.
> C'mon folks. This one is OURS!



Indeed. I did a MASSIVE 6.72 miles to Tesco and back today, to get some J-cloths and a new plug for my bon-tempi. In the RAIN. Now THAT'S commitment.....


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2009)

Just come back from a nice pootle to reach x6000 miles for the year to date, (my target is x8000 so well chuffed)


----------



## Garz (26 Jul 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Will be out of the loop for a few days, but if all goes well, I'm good for another 870 by Friday morning. Garz has 15 rides to log, and we have Austin Towers standing by to plug the gap.
> C'mon folks. This one is OURS!



Negative number one!

I input seventeen for the cause! 

Great mileage there ianrauk, top stuff!


----------



## Garz (27 Jul 2009)

Updated another one for the team tonight as I finished work early and was good enough weather!


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jul 2009)

Did 36 miles today at another great speed for me - averaged 14.4mph and only had one very short stop. I got the train to Stowmarket and then cycled from there to here ('here' being Norfolk, between Beccles and Bungay).

Now tomorrow there's a Time Trial at Bungay in the evening, 10 miles along the A143 (I cycled along there today coming here, a very fast ride). HeartAttack is racing and he suggests that I could enter and do a 10 mile TT myself. What do you all think? Will I be mega-awful if I take 40 minutes or so?


----------



## 4F (27 Jul 2009)

AH just think whatever time you do will be your best time to date


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jul 2009)

Just discovered Will1985 will be there as well. Think I shall just be a spectator... don't want to make an idiot of myself in front of too many CycleChatters!


----------



## Garz (27 Jul 2009)

Hmm and I thought that Will1985 was busy doing his dissertation...


----------



## Baggy (29 Jul 2009)

mds101 said:


> Have you looked at the total Cyclechat miles for July its huge:
> 
> - Cylechat curent miles for July....20,153
> - Earth Circumference....24,900
> ...


We need approx 400 miles tomorrow and we'll have made it


----------



## Garz (30 Jul 2009)

Well I done my part and added 24.1 miles tonight!


----------



## nigelnorris (30 Jul 2009)

I braved the rain to get my 20 contributed 

Will do another 20 tomorrow whatever the weather, I'm sick of sitting indoors waiting for the deluge to stop.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2009)

Well done mate, rain aint that bad if you have the right kit...



nigelnorris said:


> I braved the rain to get my 20 contributed
> 
> Will do another 20 tomorrow whatever the weather, I'm sick of sitting indoors waiting for the deluge to stop.


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2009)

i'm done till tuesday... done 180 miles in the past week, certainly doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Garz (30 Jul 2009)

Should get more to the cause tomorrow unless another freak deluge happens after work. The right attitude though nigel, I shall try my best albeit that im missing some gear to cope with more than a heavy shower.


----------



## nigelnorris (30 Jul 2009)

Garz said:


> Should get more to the cause tomorrow unless another freak deluge happens after work. The right attitude though nigel, I shall try my best albeit that im missing some gear to cope with more than a heavy shower.


tbh I bought a good waterproof jacket but it's no help. IME to be waterproof rather than showerproof a jacket needs to be winter type thick, which is no good at this time of year, and even then in the kind of rain we're getting they don't help, nothing keeps it out short of the kind of industrial strength rubber that will turn into a sweatbox anyway. I've ended up getting as wet as wet could be so I'm now looking for a lightweight wind/showerproof that will just keep me warm, I'm prepared to put up with drowning so long as I'm warm while it's happening [but not the kind of tropical warm that comes with my fully[?] waterproofed jacket.]. 

I've had two fullout drenchings in the last week or so and frankly I'm thinking I'd rather just not bother with a jacket at all, I'll go out when it's dry wearing a base layer and a good overshirt and if it starts raining then I'll just ride wet.


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2009)

mds101 said:


> - Cylechat curent miles for July....20,153
> - Earth Circumference....24,900



Currently says Cycle Chat 25,363.38


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jul 2009)

Aren't we doing well


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2009)

Should be good for an even 26K then by the end of Today?


----------



## HelenD123 (31 Jul 2009)

Glad I dragged myself out of bed today and cycled to work. That will get me over 250 for the month which sounds like a nice number.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2009)

This is the key mate.. as long as one is warm whilst it is raining, it's no bother. With cycling specific clothing, it doesn't take long to dry out.



nigelnorris said:


> I'm now looking for a lightweight wind/showerproof that will just keep me warm, I'm prepared to put up with drowning so long as I'm warm while it's happening [but not the kind of tropical warm that comes with my fully[?] waterproofed jacket.].
> 
> I


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2009)

Good for you mate, well done. 

I passed 1200 for the month which is a record for me. 




HelenD123 said:


> Glad I dragged myself out of bed today and cycled to work. That will get me over 250 for the month which sounds like a nice number.


----------



## nigelnorris (31 Jul 2009)

Nice one ian, that's a lot of miles!

Meanwhile I took the precaution of getting out early doors today before the rain kicks in, so I've just ticked over the 350 target I set myself.

Target 500 for August, I'll manage it a lot better if we get some sunshine


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2009)

Cheers Nigel.
It's been a long old slog this month. 
Now that the football season startes in a couple of weeks. My mileage for August will be nowhere near as high.

Target for August 667 miles (8000 for the year, currently at 6173)


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Jul 2009)

1200 is just showing off!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2009)

Of course mon amie

(or should that be off course)



Sittingduck said:


> 1200 is just showing off!


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jul 2009)

Well done to Aran (as usual, although they were probably all Turbo miles), to Ian (who probably only did 240 miles but rode his 5 bikes all at the same time), to Arallsopp (who quite clearly needs his head read) and everyone else who's had such a successful July.

My target of 12,000 for the year is still within reach, I have to do 34.12 miles per day to attain it (1046 per month). Current year total is 6768 so I've got some catching up to do for the lower-mileage January and February.


----------



## Garz (31 Jul 2009)

Sorry I let the team down today, didnt get back from work till seven and it raining put me off altogether. However tomorrow is a new month and with that comes a bigger target!!


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2009)

296 miles for me this month bit down on June but includes a weeks holiday so improvement in real terms + a slight increase in average speed too.


----------



## arallsopp (1 Aug 2009)

Congratulations team cc. Proud to be a part of you.


----------



## Garz (1 Aug 2009)

Updated my first wet outing for the new month, good to see all these hardcore riders already flying such as auntie helen!


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Aug 2009)

Hardly flying, just went to Aldi to get in some provisions for the in-laws' visit tomorrow...


----------



## Garz (1 Aug 2009)

How many miles is it to aldi?


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Aug 2009)

4.5 if I go the direct route 

My normal route is a 20ish mile one.


----------



## MrRidley (1 Aug 2009)

Set myself a year target of 3000mls, reached it today to take me to 3012mls, this was done with the help of cyclogs and the challenges it brings.


----------



## Garz (1 Aug 2009)

Well done jim!

Not sure id go 20 miles for my shopping though..  but you have a cracking carbon footprint auntie!


----------



## aran20 (2 Aug 2009)

Broke my baby< (FELT DA TT bike) today. Was riding the Bournemouth Jubilee Wheelers 50 mile TT and my saddle started moving around quite a bit at about the 42 mile mark and got progressively worse... The last 2 miles or so I had to ride out the saddle and it was a killer on the 'quads', (great workout though), managed to finish though and more surprisingly I won with a time of 1hr 51min and 51 seconds, winning by just 14 seconds. Ohhhhhhh, a close shave! 

The alluminium seatpost clamp fixed/glued to the carbon section of the frame decided to part company with the frame. Think it will be repairable but means the bike will be OOA for the rest of this season I suspect.

Bummer!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Aug 2009)

Oh no 

But well done on winning the race anyway. How is your World Domination In TTing progress going?

Still, this is presumably a chance to buy another bike. If you need any help with this, ask Ianrauk who has been buying new bikes regularly over the past couple of weeks.

Oh, and I attended a TT a few days ago. Here are the lucky CycleChat chappies who had me cheering them on:







HeartAttack and Will1985.


----------



## Garz (2 Aug 2009)

Not sporting the CC clobber I see! 

Ouch aran, that sounds a nasty story but maybe pushed you them few seconds to win eh? Good job anyway!


----------



## aran20 (2 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Oh no
> 
> But well done on winning the race anyway. How is your World Domination In TTing progress going?
> 
> ...


----------



## Panter (4 Aug 2009)

Is it down again?


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Aug 2009)

Worked for me 2 hrs ago... Maybe I broke it


----------



## Panter (4 Aug 2009)

Seems fine now


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Aug 2009)

I got my first puncture of the year today! Trike is still in car awaiting husband's ministering touch (he came to rescue me - I punctured about 1 mile from home at the end of a super-speedy 33 mile ride so couldn't be bothered to fix it and ride home).

I am feeling überchuffed at my average speed this month so far. 14.43 average!!!!!


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (5 Aug 2009)

Now with very nice cateye computer courtesy of my girlfriend who is actually already getting bored of me talking about cycling. 

So have joined up with a target of 400 miles a month. Should be doable based on me doing my usual commute 3-4 a week for 4.5 weeks per month.

Are the times and speeds based on computers stopping at lights or does that just depend on individuals?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2009)

Welcome aboard mate. Your target looks very do-able.

My Garmin is set up to record time/distance/avg speed on whilst moving only.
ie time stops at 0mph


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (5 Aug 2009)

Excellent, so is my cateye. first 400 then 1,200!


----------



## snorri (5 Aug 2009)

Some of us record mileages accurately but don't worry about our speeds and just enter a time that gives a speed that looks "reasonable". (unsure as to which smiley applies)


----------



## HelenD123 (5 Aug 2009)

snorri said:


> Some of us record mileages accurately but don't worry about our speeds and just enter a time that gives a speed that looks "reasonable". (unsure as to which smiley applies)



 I am brutally honest.


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (5 Aug 2009)

So will I be. Once i've measured my wheel circumference.

I have a penny farthing


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Aug 2009)

I also record from the Garmin which stops when I am stationary.

I have always been surprised how slow my average speeds are. When zooming along on the trike I often see 20mph on the display and yet until this month I was averaging 11mph!


----------



## montage (5 Aug 2009)

wooo did 25 miles with little pain from the knee 
Getting back into it !


----------



## aran20 (5 Aug 2009)

I just record Turbo miles!


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (5 Aug 2009)

What are these turbo miles?

(presume ones where you go fast and you cant be bothered to record the rest........statistics, then lies and then government statistics)


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> I *just* record Turbo miles!


Which presumably means you don't ever do any cycling on real roads, just in your spare room, where the wind doesn't blow, the sun doesn't beat down and the puncture fairy doesn't visit


----------



## aran20 (5 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Which presumably means you don't ever do any cycling on real roads, just in your spare room, where the wind doesn't blow, the sun doesn't beat down and the puncture fairy doesn't visit




Correct!


----------



## aran20 (5 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> Correct!




It's nearly 12hr time AH... I'll keep you posted later on the course details.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> It's nearly 12hr time AH... I'll keep you posted later on the course details.


You mean the course that you download to your computer to watch whilst trundling along on your turbo in your dining room with your iPod on? 

Are you allowed to stop for loo breaks/food on a 12 hour TT? And do you go round a loopy course multiple times or do you cycle to Manchester and back?


----------



## Garz (6 Aug 2009)

People count stationary mileage? The cheek!


----------



## aran20 (6 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> You mean the course that you download to your computer to watch whilst trundling along on your turbo in your dining room with your iPod on?
> 
> Are you allowed to stop for loo breaks/food on a 12 hour TT? And do you go round a loopy course multiple times or do you cycle to Manchester and back?




Last year it was loops on 4 different cicrcuits.


----------



## aran20 (6 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> People count stationary mileage? The cheek!




Did some real miles today... Quite a few of them too. 

Remember though on the road there are times when you're able to free wheel, so effectively should we count these miles of 'freewheeling' aye...aye... What you got to say about that then aye... aye!

At least on the turbo they're all pedaling miles, so there!


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Aug 2009)

What about people riding fixed? They're not freewheeling, eh, so they should get more credit. Unless they are you, of course, as you don't need the mileage credit.

And what about people like me on three wheels - clearly using far more energy to propel our three-wheeled-beasties (I have explained this before)?

[EDIT] Hey, are you planning to overhaul Petevine this month? Someone needs to, he's doing lots and lots of miles.

Mind you, I'm off on the 27th August for a two week German cycle tour with the lovely PippaG, so I might get a few more miles in too! And they will be miles laden with touring luggage so are worth double on Cyclogs!


----------



## nigelnorris (6 Aug 2009)

Hmmm, I've just cancelled my touring plans for the next ten days due to the unending rain. Was hoping to sneak right up to the CC top handfull for August, but now I'm getting a lift to the venue so I have a week and a half with no bike at all, there's an unhappy turnaround 

Bl00dy English summers.


----------



## summerdays (6 Aug 2009)

The weather for the next two weeks doesn't look too bad (well for here anyway) - not a heatwave but equally not torrential showers either.


----------



## aran20 (6 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> What about people riding fixed? They're not freewheeling, eh, so they should get more credit. Unless they are you, of course, as you don't need the mileage credit.
> 
> I rode my trusty fixed over winter on some epic rides and still use it occasionally now during the racing season.
> 
> ...



Log them as double miles AH... I don't mind! You're ard as flip! Hope you both have a great time out there.


----------



## aran20 (6 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> Broke my baby< (FELT DA TT bike) today. Was riding the Bournemouth Jubilee Wheelers 50 mile TT and my saddle started moving around quite a bit at about the 42 mile mark and got progressively worse... The last 2 miles or so I had to ride out the saddle and it was a killer on the 'quads', (great workout though), managed to finish though and more surprisingly I won with a time of 1hr 51min and 51 seconds, winning by just 14 seconds. Ohhhhhhh, a close shave!
> 
> The alluminium seatpost clamp fixed/glued to the carbon section of the frame decided to part company with the frame. Think it will be repairable but means the bike will be OOA for the rest of this season I suspect.
> 
> Bummer!!!




It may be back sooner than I thought... Solution---- Glue the seatpost in. Waheyyy problem solved!


----------



## Breedon (6 Aug 2009)

im at 145 was at 44 but hope to get up the charts next week as planing a few 60 milers that should get me up there, then i'll be starting a site which is 66 miles round trip  lovely country roads for a week or 2.

So i'll then know whats it like at the top.


----------



## Young Un (6 Aug 2009)

Lord of Time then Aran?


----------



## aran20 (6 Aug 2009)

Young Un said:


> Lord of Time then Aran?




From another forum no doubt!


----------



## Young Un (6 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> From another forum no doubt!




Yup, The Time Trial Forum


----------



## aran20 (6 Aug 2009)

Young Un said:


> Yup, The Time Trial Forum




Ah I'm busted then!!


----------



## Young Un (6 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> Ah I'm busted then!!



Yup, they're good guys over on that forum, although some of the technical information about precentages of this that and the other go in one ear and out the other


----------



## aran20 (6 Aug 2009)

Young Un said:


> Yup, they're good guys over on that forum, although some of the technical information about precentages of this that and the other go in one ear and out the other




Yep agreed... For me it's how hard you train... Being consistant and strict and then come the race day, how hard you can keep pushing and how long you can hack the punishment... 
It's (as Tony the tiger would say) Grrrrrreat!


----------



## Young Un (6 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> Yep agreed... For me it's how hard you train... Being consistant and strict and then come the race day, how hard you can keep pushing and how long you can hack the punishment...
> It's (as Tony the tiger would say) Grrrrrreat!




If you don't mind me asking, who is that coaches you?


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> It may be back sooner than I thought... Solution---- Glue the seatpost in. Waheyyy problem solved!


I thought glue would turn carbon into a pile of charcoal or something... but then what do I know 

Good luck anyway. I see you have awarded yourself a new avatar too!


----------



## Garz (6 Aug 2009)

Ahh yes he has, well spotted AH!!

No chance of me getting loads of miles in this month, already have to visit lbs for damaged shoes.. lets hope I can get in another 230+.


----------



## aran20 (7 Aug 2009)

Young Un said:


> If you don't mind me asking, who is that coaches you?



Dr Chester Hill, A team mate who actually works up at the Manchester track.


----------



## aran20 (7 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I thought glue would turn carbon into a pile of charcoal or something... but then what do I know
> 
> Good luck anyway. I see you have awarded yourself a new avatar too!




Yeah thought it was time to move on. My time in the Navy is well and truely over. So thought I ought to give my new sponser the aire time.

Glues fine with Carbon.


----------



## Young Un (7 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> Glues fine with Carbon.



Isn't it whats holding the rest of the bike together anyway?


----------



## aran20 (7 Aug 2009)

Just off to pick my baby up now... Damage sorted.


----------



## aran20 (7 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> Just off to pick my baby up now... Damage sorted.




She's back and I've just finished re-building her up, so it'll be ready for this weekends 2up 25 with fellow team mate Simon Brooks up on the Bentley bypass near Farnham... Waheyyy!


----------



## Garz (7 Aug 2009)

Farnham surrey?


----------



## aran20 (7 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> Farnham surrey?




Yes Starts at 8am Sunday morning


----------



## Garz (8 Aug 2009)

KK wont be there pal as its 4 hours drive!


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Aug 2009)

That's no good - Aran20 was above petevine on Cyclogs this morning... now he's been overtaken! Perhaps he'll be ahead again by the end of today.

I'm rather pleased to be in third place this month. Not sure if that'll last that long but it's nice while it lasts. I'm doing a 100 mile ride tomorrow with Ben Lovejoy so that should help with the overall figures.

Anyway, good luck Aran for your TT tomorrow on the glued bike. That must be very strong glue!


----------



## Young Un (8 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> That's no good - Aran20 was above petevine on Cyclogs this morning... now he's been overtaken! Perhaps he'll be ahead again by the end of today.
> 
> I'm rather pleased to be in third place this month. Not sure if that'll last that long but it's nice while it lasts. I'm doing a 100 mile ride tomorrow with Ben Lovejoy so that should help with the overall figures.
> 
> Anyway, good luck Aran for your TT tomorrow on the glued bike. That must be very strong glue!




I'm pleased to be in 6th aswell. I seem to have been going well this month in mileage terms, its just a shame my TT time have been utter s***


----------



## aran20 (8 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> That's no good - Aran20 was above petevine on Cyclogs this morning... now he's been overtaken! Perhaps he'll be ahead again by the end of today.
> 
> This is now where he'll start to get a good lead as my milage riding won't be so great over the next two weeks. Two weeks Sunday should be a real boost though!
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Aug 2009)

So how did it go Aran?

I did a 100 mile ride yesterday with Ben Lovejoy (another Triker) and a random group of people, plus my chum Gary from Colchester.

We did the ride at an average speed of 9.9 (which has killed my overall Cyclogs average!) as we were riding with an amazing woman, Uschi, who has a hip replacement and various problems with her back and leg. She couldn't go that fast but did 90 miles before calling it a day. I was so, so impressed by her tenacity and bravery, her 90 miles is equivalent to me doing 400 or something, I think. She was inspirational and it was good to do a long ride with her (and practise my German on her). It also meant that doing the 100 so slowly was a breeze, I felt like I could have done the same again. No aches or pains at all today either.


----------



## DJ (14 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> So how did it go Aran?
> 
> I did a 100 mile ride yesterday with Ben Lovejoy (another Triker) and a random group of people, plus my chum Gary from Colchester.
> 
> We did the ride at an average speed of 9.9 (which has killed my overall Cyclogs average!) as we were riding with an amazing woman, Uschi, who has a hip replacement and various problems with her back and leg. She couldn't go that fast but did 90 miles before calling it a day. I was so, so impressed by her tenacity and bravery, her 90 miles is equivalent to me doing 400 or something, I think. She was inspirational and it was good to do a long ride with her (and practise my German on her). It also meant that doing the 100 so slowly was a breeze, I felt like I could have done the same again. No aches or pains at all today either.





Helen, were on earth do you keep finding these interesting cyclists from? As oposed to the usual licra clad ones?


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Aug 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Helen, were on earth do you keep finding these interesting cyclists from? As oposed to the usual licra clad ones?


Well Ben found this one! I think she googled for cycle rides in London and hit upon his site. I love meeting all the different people, though, that one can get to know through cycling.


----------



## aran20 (14 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> So how did it go Aran?
> 
> 2nd, 51:34. Lost by 20 seconds or so, can't be two upset as my 2up partner is not a specialist TT'er, but he is a bloody good roadie, (Elite Cat). He head been ill during the week previous as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> This week and next week especially I've drastically reduced the mileage, ready for the big one on the 23rd August. Can't wait for that! Nik Bowdler is riding, (Last years BBAR winner). If conditions are good I think we could see a new competition record by him. I'd be more than happy with 265-270 miles, anymore will be a real bonus. I know I'm in cause I've seen the Start Sheet on the ECCA website. Off at 06:15. Still no official course details yet though.
> 
> Hopefully see you up there. Think I'll need some REAL encouragement at about the 8 hour mark!


Would be very happy to see you 'there' but have no idea where 'there' is (although presumably 'there' also spans a distance of 270ish miles so 'there' undoubtedly encompasses most of England )

I am doing lots of miles this month to:

(a) get in training for my German tour in a fortnight
( overcome all the chocolate I'm eating
(c) claw back the lead from Ianrauk who's been most ungentlemanly and beaten me for two months (we don't count you in the equations)
(d) keep ahead of Davywalnuts and MacBludgeon who are trying to get ahead of me (thus I'm on a ride with both of 'em tomorrow although they're still going to do way more miles than me)... and
(e) to make up the slack from Jan and Feb so I can hit my 12,000 for the year. Phew.

Bike goes in for a service on Monday. It's being done every 3000 miles (for new chains) which equates to three months now. Who said cycling was cheaper than driving? At least it's still cheaper per mile than sailing so Uncle James shouldn't complain THAT much!

[EDIT] Just did some googling and discovered 'there' is Great Chesterford Village Hall again. I think I read somewhere that the course goes towards Newmarket? It's all about an hour's drive away from me here way out East but I'll see if I can come along for a bit... although I'm not sure what I'll see, plus I probably have a chum coming to stay that weekend. I may come over for the end, if that's acceptable. What happens if after 12 hours you're at the furthest point from the start point? Do you have to cycle all the way back again? How do they know how far you got when 12 hours was up?


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Aug 2009)

Oh Auntie!

Just seen you've added some more miles! Now, if I can do 78.16miles more than you on tomorrow's ride, then, well, you're going down a place young lady! teehehehe!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Aug 2009)

Well you'd just better make sure that you don't do 78.16 more miles than me then, young man!


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well you'd just better make sure that you don't do 78.16 more miles than me then, young man!



I might be tempted to run myself into the ground for it! No guts no glory! 

But... how will I know while out cycling saturday, if I have gone past your mileage or not...


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Aug 2009)

Mental arithmetic. I will do five miles to get to our communal starting point, and 25 miles to get home from the end point. So you have to do 78.16 more than that!


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Mental arithmetic. I will do five miles to get to our communal starting point, and 25 miles to get home from the end point. So you have to do 78.16 more than that!



160.16 miles........


----------



## Perfect Virgo (14 Aug 2009)

Just joined the CC Team on Cyclogs and it's fascinating to see all you high mileage members! I have transferred in this month's rides which are a little inflated as they include my recent first 100m. The leaderboard acts as a good motivator. I'll be keeping the miles up for the next three months or so until the big freeze arrives here and the roads disappear!


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

Welcome PV, be aware there are some realy mile munchers that don't always log their miles, Aperitif seems to have been very lacking in recent months.

Davy, how come you don't log against CC?


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Aug 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Welcome PV, be aware there are some realy mile munchers that don't always log their miles, Aperitif seems to have been very lacking in recent months.
> 
> Davy, how come you don't log against CC?



Big fish, little pond...


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Big fish, little pond...



what, you a team of one then? come on mate, I don't really look at other bits. If you don't log against CC then I could be totally oblivious of opportunities to mock you.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2009)

The Walnut rides for Cycle Social... I seen him


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> The Walnut rides for Cycle Social... I seen him



WHAT, he bats for another team......that's just not on, we'll need to have a 'chat' with him tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2009)

welcome aboard the good ship CC Cyclogs




Perfect Virgo said:


> Just joined the CC Team on Cyclogs and it's fascinating to see all you high mileage members! I have transferred in this month's rides which are a little inflated as they include my recent first 100m. The leaderboard acts as a good motivator. I'll be keeping the miles up for the next three months or so until the big freeze arrives here and the roads disappear!


----------



## Baggy (14 Aug 2009)

My computer battery died on this evening's ride 
Distance can be estimated but have no idea of speed...


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2009)

put the ride time in and it auto gives you the speed



Baggy said:


> My computer battery died on this evening's ride
> Distance can be estimated but have no idea of speed...


----------



## Baggy (14 Aug 2009)

Yebbut, I don't know how long I was out for. I'll just have to estimate.


----------



## Baggy (14 Aug 2009)

It's annoying 'cos I went on a new route and was pushing quite hard so I can't even look up an older entry <sulk>.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2009)

oh right gotcha



Baggy said:


> Yebbut, I don't know how long I was out for. I'll just have to estimate.


----------



## Garz (14 Aug 2009)

ianrauk said:


> put the ride time in and it auto gives you the speed



+1

Aunty, ian and our TT man appear to be major mileage munchers in their own right!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2009)

not for a while Garz, footy season starts tomorrow which means less cycling for me



Garz said:


> +1
> 
> Aunty, ian and our TT man appear to be major mileage munchers in their own right!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2009)

Baggy

Just round up to the nearest 10 miles and round the time down to the nearest half hour. We won't tell


----------



## Garz (14 Aug 2009)

Woohoo gives me a few weeks to catch up then!


----------



## Baggy (14 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Just round up to the nearest 10 miles and round the time down to the nearest half hour. We won't tell


10 miles at 20mph it is then


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Aug 2009)

...and don't forget to log those Turbo miles, Baggy


----------



## lazyfatgit (14 Aug 2009)

Turbo Miles? aren't they a bit like nautical miles, but half the lenght of a statute mile?


----------



## Baggy (15 Aug 2009)

Rather than guesstimate, went out on the same loop again today. Wasn't actually that far off the estimated distance or speed


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Aug 2009)

Wish I'd done 1.31 extra miles today!


----------



## Tony B (15 Aug 2009)

Wish I done 0:01 extra today.

11 redjedi




302.70 21:32:32 14.05 12 Tony B



302.70 1.01:44:24 11.76


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Aug 2009)

Don't think Redjedi's logged his ride for today yet, actually, which must be nearish 70 miles by the time he gets home, if not more. Sorry Tony B!


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Aug 2009)

^c'mon we all know red blags his miles and rounds up to the nearest 100


----------



## HelenD123 (16 Aug 2009)

Yesterday's ride catapulted me into the 20s. I haven't been there for a while!


----------



## aran20 (19 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Would be very happy to see you 'there' but have no idea where 'there' is (although presumably 'there' also spans a distance of 270ish miles so 'there' undoubtedly encompasses most of England )
> 
> 
> A.H. The course as promised... Hmmmmm here goes:
> ...


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Aug 2009)

That's mind-boggling. My grandmother used to live at Six Mile Bottom so I certainly know where that is!

I may try to come along, although not sure I'll bring the trike (I wouldn't want to be mistaken for a TTer, after all - it's an easy mistake to make!).

By the way, your Cyclogs total is different on the main screen to the CycleChat team page. Have you missed logging one of your rides to the CycleChat team?


----------



## aran20 (19 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> That's mind-boggling. My grandmother used to live at Six Mile Bottom so I certainly know where that is!
> 
> I may try to come along, although not sure I'll bring the trike (I wouldn't want to be mistaken for a TTer, after all - it's an easy mistake to make!).
> 
> By the way, your Cyclogs total is different on the main screen to the CycleChat team page. Have you missed logging one of your rides to the CycleChat team?




OHHHHH yeah... thanks!


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Aug 2009)

Hey, I didn't mean you were supposed to add MORE miles to your total!


----------



## aran20 (19 Aug 2009)

By the way AH if you do come, I'll be on this


----------



## Garz (19 Aug 2009)

LOL, any excuse to show off his new toy..


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Aug 2009)

It doesn't look like a bike, more an exhibit/piece of artwork.


----------



## Garz (19 Aug 2009)

Yeah, imagine all the scratches and dead insects on impact..


----------



## Scoosh (19 Aug 2009)

It also looks quite uncomfortable for a 12hr ride   .....

... but it looks the bizzz 


Wish I were young and agile enough to ride it 

Hey, mister, does it go fast  ?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2009)

Giss a go.. go on!



scoosh said:


> Hey, mister, does it go fast  ?


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Aug 2009)

P'raps I'll persuade him to let me have a go 

I can imagine at this point Ianrauk fainting away in horror, as he knows I can't steer, brake or change gear on upright bikes very well. Although I am improving!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2009)

I wish you had told me this when I let you loose on my Roubaix 



Auntie Helen said:


> I can imagine at this point Ianrauk fainting away in horror, as he knows I can't steer, brake or change gear on upright bikes very well. Although I am improving!


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Aug 2009)

Surely you knew this already? You saw me tottering around on your Globe enough times!

Mind you, it was Delthebike's bike that I was more dodgy on because of his drop handlebars without suicide levers. I was prepared to resort to going into a ditch if I couldn't stop on that one.

btw Ian, how are the ribs? Are we going to see you on Saturday?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2009)

My Roubaix only had brakes on the drops....

I think I will make it saturday.. ribs still hurts, but seeing as it is mainly all on the flat I should be ok. Just have to watch out for lumps and bumps and potholes.



Auntie Helen said:


> Surely you knew this already? You saw me tottering around on your Globe enough times!
> 
> Mind you, it was Delthebike's bike that I was more dodgy on because of his drop handlebars without suicide levers. I was prepared to resort to going into a ditch if I couldn't stop on that one.
> 
> btw Ian, how are the ribs? Are we going to see you on Saturday?


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Aug 2009)

That's brill that you can come along!

I'll need encouragement to stay ahead of Aran20 on Cyclogs. Which could be possible right up until that TT next Sunday...


----------



## aran20 (20 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> That's brill that you can come along!
> 
> I'll need encouragement to stay ahead of Aran20 on Cyclogs. Which could be possible right up until that TT next Sunday...



... This Sunday AH.


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> ... This Sunday AH.


Yes, slip of the tongue, I did realise it was 4 days' time not 10 days' time. After all, next Sunday I shall be in Deutschland


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Aug 2009)

Well I may be on top of the Cyclogs CycleChat team as I type this, but I am well aware that my moment of glory is short-lived. I just saw Aran20 pootling around a bit of A-road in North-West Essex and rumour has it he may have done over 250 miles today in twelve hours. Dang! I have various photos of his back wheel disappearing out of the viewfinder too.


----------



## Garz (24 Aug 2009)

Wow great going guys!


----------



## aran20 (24 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I may be on top of the Cyclogs CycleChat team as I type this, but I am well aware that my moment of glory is short-lived. I just saw Aran20 pootling around a bit of A-road in North-West Essex and rumour has it he may have done over 250 miles today in twelve hours. Dang! I have various photos of his back wheel disappearing out of the viewfinder too.




Ohhh that was the toughest 12 I've done. the heat was bad enough but the wind was awful on the exposed sections of the course, which really made going tough. I was going great guns in the morning covering the first 150 miles in just over 6 hours. Well I thought I'd done just over the 260 mile mark, but, the timekeepers have me down as 254.45, no p.b. but I can't really complain as conditions were tough today. Winning distance was 268.

It was ace to see A.H. on the finishing circuit and then back at the HQ briefly... Sorry I wasn't very talkative Helen... I was 'hanging' a bit by the time I got back to the HQ.


----------



## Garz (24 Aug 2009)

Sounds tough aran, but anyhow well done, what a challenge!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2009)

Well done Aran, an amazing effort


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Aug 2009)

Hmmnm, seem to have poisoned my husband and myself yesterday with some food (fortunately our friend staying with us has escaped unharmed - she's a vegan so didn't eat the beefburgers, bacon or eggs we had yesterday). So both James and I are feeling under par.

So... I've not been out on the bike today. I am rather hoping I perk up by evening so I can get SOME miles in else I'll spoil my 100% record this year of cycling...


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Aug 2009)

It would be a shame to lose that record AH, even with a bad tummy a half a mile down the road and back will keep you on track!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2009)

let the 100% go, free yourself


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Aug 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> It would be a shame to lose that record AH, even with a bad tummy a half a mile down the road and back will keep you on track!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How far counts as actually doing a ride in the day? Can I get away with the half mile round the block?

MacB, it's just because you want to nip ahead whilst I'm seedy!


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> MacB, it's just because you want to nip ahead whilst I'm seedy!



nope, that level of competiveness is all in your head, like most I'll do whatever commuting miles I need to. I'll then do whatever utility miles I need to, shops, LBS etc. Finally, if they appeal, are within my abilities, and don't interfere with home life too much, then I get a pass to do social rides. However I will thoroughly enjoy my days off the bike doing other things. At no point will my mileage, or the mileage of others, cross my mind while I'm relaxing.

you gotta learn to let go......maybe have a drink.........and chill


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Aug 2009)

MacB said:


> you gotta learn to let go......maybe have a drink.........and chill


I'm teetotal so a cup of tea might be called for. Anything's better than working when feeling seedy and not being out on the bike!


----------



## 4F (26 Aug 2009)

Strangely enough I agree with butterfly boy on this one, let it go.


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2009)

4F said:


> Strangely enough I agree with butterfly boy on this one, let it go.



in which case I totally change my mind, it must have been a temporary insanity on my part


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Aug 2009)

Took the dog out for a long walk across the fields just now and felt a bit more with it. There was a very strong smell of onions wafting in the wind so when I got back I got the trike out and cycled to the onion field. Sure enough they were harvesting it, but hadn't finished yet, so I went home empty handed. Last year I got a nice brace of roadkill onions for soup. 2.18 miles, which ain't many but has kept my 100% record. I might have done more but I was wearing the wrong clothes (dogwalking, not cycling) and felt hot and uncomfortable without my lycra. Sad!


----------



## Garz (26 Aug 2009)

Out of interest AH, do you cycle everyday, and also do you do the same route (and mileage)?


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Aug 2009)

Hi Garz,

Indeed I cycle every day, else I wouldn't be struggling to maintain my 100% Days Cycled record!

I do various different routes most days. I work from home so don't have a commute (apart from down the stairs to the Study) so I try to get out twice on the bike in the day. I often go out in the morning the long route to the supermarket (20 mile round trip, rather than 6) to get food for the day. In the afternoon I tend to just do another shorter run (maybe 15 miles) where I try to go a bit faster overall. On Thursday nights I cycle with a group, we do about 30 miles usually, and I often do other group rides, maybe twice a month - CycleChat rides are great fun! But I try to do my 33 miles each day where at all possible and find I feel a bit cabin-fevery if I haven't done that many.

My average speeds are slow, of course, but I like to think that my stamina is reasonable. I use the bike to go everywhere - supermarket, church, dentist, library... it's surprising how little we need our cars these days. I'm hardly a whippet-thin lady so the cycling helps me counteract all the food I like to enjoy.


----------



## Garz (26 Aug 2009)

Awesome! You must need new tyres every other month then!


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Aug 2009)

I used to wear them out after 1200 miles when the tracking was wrong on my right hand wheel. Now I've got the tracking fixed and am using Marathons I get about 3000 miles. So that's 3 months or just under. I seem to need a new chain at 3000 miles (which is three chains joined together) and my rear cassettes only last about 6000 miles as the highest gear at the back only has 9 teeth so gets very worn. So it's expensive in maintenance. However this pales into insignificant beside Aran20's wheels - he expects I think they're a bit expensive. I do. Blimey!


----------



## Garz (26 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> So it's expensive in maintenance. However this pales into insignificant beside Aran20's wheels - he expects I think they're a bit expensive. I do. Blimey!



LOL poor aran.. well not poor as he can afford all these expensive machines!


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Aug 2009)

Hmmm, I'm less than 50 miles behind Aran, who seems to be having a bit of a rest at the moment (I wonder why). Can I catch up???

My Cyclogs country will change from Great Britain to Germany on Saturday when I set off for my Tour in Deutschland. If anyone wants to follow my progress, I shall try and post some reports here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=42170


----------



## aran20 (28 Aug 2009)

My official distance was 260.701 miles, a new pb on a very tough day, so happy with that!


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Aug 2009)

Well done, congratulations! A cracking score!


----------



## aran20 (28 Aug 2009)

Thanks Auntie Helen.

S'pose I ought to get back on my bike again now! Hey hum!


----------



## Garz (28 Aug 2009)

In twelve hours that is amazing!

Do you just keep doing laps on a course? You must have been saddle sore and bedridden the day after?


----------



## Davidc (28 Aug 2009)

I just registered - I'm stunned at the total dominance of the CycleChat team!

Who runs cyclogs?


----------



## Garz (29 Aug 2009)

A quick one about the cyclogs site, when im logged in are you ranked against all other people on cyclogs or just your team?


----------



## Tony B (29 Aug 2009)

Both, at the main menu is your overall ranking and when you go to your team you have your team ranking, but its not a race


----------



## aran20 (29 Aug 2009)

Davidc said:


> I just registered - I'm stunned at the total dominance of the CycleChat team!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aran20 (29 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> In twelve hours that is amazing!
> 
> Do you just keep doing laps on a course? You must have been saddle sore and bedridden the day after?




Usually 3-5 circuits that you ride 4 or 5 laps of, the final cct being the _'finishing circuit', _which you lap as many times to take you up to 12 hours. This cct also has Marshals every mile or so so as they can get an accurate distance covered o/c


----------



## aran20 (29 Aug 2009)

Anyway... AH is catching up, got to get out on my bike sometime, todays a glourious sunny day so I'm off for a few miles or so. Not too much though as I've got a 50 TT on BH Monday.


----------



## Davidc (29 Aug 2009)

aran20;871432][quote=Davidc said:


> I just registered - I'm stunned at the total dominance of the CycleChat team!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's kind'a what I meant - its verging on a takeover bid!


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Aug 2009)

aran20 said:


> Anyway... AH is catching up, got to get out on my bike sometime, todays a glourious sunny day so I'm off for a few miles or so. Not too much though as I've got a 50 TT on BH Monday.


You're safe, I'm still ill with a bug, didn't get dressed yesterday and won't till late afternoon today. Tonight I'm going off to Germany so I've got to be well enough for that. In fact, my husband is going to drive me to Harwich as I don't fancy cycling it (all of 17 miles, mostly flat) as I'm feeling so seedy.

I am hoping I will be OK for a day of trains tomorrow, then once I'm in Bamberg we can relax and hopefully I'll be well enough to start cycling properly again. I had thought this month might be a record month for me as I was on for 1250 miles all the way through but yesterday did only 0.01 miles so that's not going to help the average overmuch.


----------



## aran20 (29 Aug 2009)

Sorry to hear you're ill Auntie H, hope you recover quickly. Just got back from todays 30 miler, it was a nice steady ride, but blummin' windy again. 

Enjoy Germany.


----------



## Garz (29 Aug 2009)

Get well soon AH! Got my first 50 miler under the belt today doing 53 so am happy.


----------



## arallsopp (30 Aug 2009)

Get well soon Auntie H, and have a great time in Germany. My miles are being killed off by work at the month, so I'm expecting you to log for us both


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Aug 2009)

Well I've justlogged 38.25 for todaz but zesterdaz and the daz before totalled fourmilesaltogether.

Feelingalmostnormalnowalthogh stillhavnät eaten anz chocolate. Willget some shortlz! Had a salad fo lunch.

Tour isgoingbrilliantlz,apart from 15 hours on trais zesterdaz (eight different trains=. But wemade it! Wasgoingto write it up bu this kezboardis a bit rubbish so probablz wonät do that untilI find a better internet cafe.This is a smokz Turkish bar. Pippa is nursinga beer in the corner.


----------



## aran20 (1 Sep 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I've justlogged 38.25 for todaz but zesterdaz and the daz before totalled fourmilesaltogether.
> 
> Feelingalmostnormalnowalthogh stillhavnät eaten anz chocolate. Willget some shortlz! Had a salad fo lunch.
> 
> Tour isgoingbrilliantlz,apart from 15 hours on trais zesterdaz (eight different trains=. But wemade it! Wasgoingto write it up bu this kezboardis a bit rubbish so probablz wonät do that untilI find a better internet cafe.This is a smokz Turkish bar. Pippa is nursinga beer in the corner.




Glad to hear you're feeling better AH, but are you??? You're writing now is of the almost fluent gibberish style


----------



## Scoosh (1 Sep 2009)

aran20 said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better AH, but are you??? You're writing now is of the almost fluent gibberish style


It's the beer/wine/chocolate cakes .... 

Have a good trip AH


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Sep 2009)

Bizarrely, I've just had my first chocolate in five days (peanut M&Ms so very healthy as they have nuts), have not had any cake yet, and of course no beer. Today's internet cafe is rather more salubrious and the keyboard works too which is an advantage, so I shall write up my tour on the relevant CycleChat thread. Don't forget to read it, folks! Did 60.76 miles today but it was sooooo hot that we're both a bit knackered. Had another 60 planned for tomorrow but might knock 10 off that in case we wear ourselves out. We haven't had enough time for cake really.


----------



## Garz (1 Sep 2009)

Watch out though AH, the scottish contingent are trying to breakaway! They must be sick of you uber distance cycling and feel too inferior!


----------



## Scoosh (1 Sep 2009)

Garz said:


> Watch out though AH, the scottish contingent are trying to breakaway! They must be sick of you uber distance cycling and feel too inferior!


No, it just needs our combined mileages to catch AH 



Scots feeling inf*^&or ??? (See, it won't even type


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Sep 2009)

ThomasThailand was ahead but I've got 'im now!

Had a rest day today of 50 miles, back to 60 tomorrow, then we're taking it easy with two fifty mile days, then a short 15 mile trip from Bonn to Köln and home on the Ferry (returning on the overnight ferry on Monday night).

Booked myself up for group rides next Saturday and Sunday so I should keep the mileage up a bit!


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Sep 2009)

I'm back!

Trike needs a serious fettle, it's squeaking like a squeaky thing. However 400 miles for this month is a good start, plus I have a couple of long weekend rides with various CycleChatters/YACFers.

So, Aran, how many days' grace are you going to give me on top before you overhaul me?


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Sep 2009)

Good to see you back AH, I have really enjoyed following you via your reports!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Sep 2009)

Thanks Keith; I've still got two more days to write up, am currently tagging the 125 photos that I took and put on Photobucket...


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Sep 2009)

And here I am, putting myself up on a pedestal again!







...and paddling in the River Main...


----------



## aran20 (8 Sep 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Trike needs a serious fettle, it's squeaking like a squeaky thing. However 400 miles for this month is a good start, plus I have a couple of long weekend rides with various CycleChatters/YACFers.
> 
> So, Aran, how many days' grace are you going to give me on top before you overhaul me?




Oh Auntie Helen... I think you've done really very well upto now, (much respect) and I think you'll have the CycleChat yellow jersey on your back for at least the next two months because as from next week I'll be pretty much off the bike holidaying in Jamaica and then training for the Great South Run in October, but come the end of October I'll be up and at it again.


----------



## Garz (8 Sep 2009)

But what about your shiny bikes aran?


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Sep 2009)

It's probably about time he bought a new wheel or two, he's probably underspending on cycling this month.

We have just fitted a rear reflector to my trike. Still no front reflector, only done 10,800 miles on the thing, about time I made it road legal (ish). Also fitted an exciting new mudguard (well, I thought it was exciting!) which involved taking off the rear Big Apple tyre (too fat) and putting on a Marathon Plus (previously discarded from the front wheels for being too hard work). May buy a normal Marathon if the Plus slows me down too much, although my monthly speed average this month is dire due to the German Cycle Paths being a bit slow.

I'm trying to keep up doing 33 miles per day as a minimum to hit my 12,000 for the year target (I'm just about on target now, having done extra in Germany). This afternoon I'm cycling to the boat (James is driving) so we can motor it round to the fuel pontoon and buy some diesel. Not exactly an exciting afternoon's sailing, but it's in preparation for Uncle James's sailing trip to Ostend next week.

That means next week I'm all alone so will do lots of extra miles - perhaps. I plan to re-run the route of my Suffolk Sojourn group ride in a fortnight's time to improve it a bit, and to find a suitable pub for lunch.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2009)

FlyingScot on cyclogs... Who he?
Hand up please.. make yourself know as no FlyingScot registered here...


----------



## Mr Farley (11 Sep 2009)

Is it me or is Cyclogs down at the moment?


----------



## CamR (11 Sep 2009)

It's down here as well !!!!


----------



## Mr Farley (11 Sep 2009)

CamR said:


> It's down here as well !!!!



Thanks, least I know it's not being dumb .


----------



## Garz (11 Sep 2009)

AH crashed it with her astronomical mileage!


----------



## Davidc (11 Sep 2009)

Garz said:


> AH crashed it with her astronomical mileage!



Has to be!


----------



## Scoosh (11 Sep 2009)

Garz said:


> AH crashed it with her astronomical mileage!


Nah - it's because CC Ecosse have taken over  .... and _someone _doesn't like it


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Sep 2009)

Annoying - I have another 15 miles to add for today!


----------



## HelenD123 (11 Sep 2009)

Yeah, I forgot to log my commute home last night and wanted to add it! With the 80+ miles ahead this weekend I'll have nearly 100 to go on. Damn, I can't see what that will do to my ranking.


----------



## Tony B (12 Sep 2009)

Cyclogs is still down


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Sep 2009)

still down…


----------



## Chuffy (12 Sep 2009)

11.42 update - it's still down


----------



## Garz (12 Sep 2009)

still down (11:57)


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (12 Sep 2009)

*Still Down 17:07*


----------



## Garz (13 Sep 2009)

*Still down 13:53 (+1 Day)*


----------



## Plax (13 Sep 2009)

Bikejournal is fine


----------



## aran20 (13 Sep 2009)

Still down then...


----------



## Mr Farley (13 Sep 2009)

Hope it comes back . I only started using it three weeks ago, thought it was brilliant.


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Sep 2009)

Very annoyed. I have loads of miles ready to go on which is unusual for me!


----------



## jamesxyz (13 Sep 2009)

still down 19.22


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2009)

It's even down in a small town called Bishop in California


----------



## nigelnorris (14 Sep 2009)

I have a very short attention span. Shan't be bothering with it any more, I'll find something more reliable.


----------



## Tony B (14 Sep 2009)

Just signed up for bikejournal, see there is a cycle chat team there


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Sep 2009)

Thing is, all the other sites are slow or advertising-heavy. Cyclogs is brill when it's working. I shall await its return.


----------



## Garz (14 Sep 2009)

Also another crash with AH's backlog of rides to input!


----------



## BikeShapedObject (14 Sep 2009)

Tony B said:


> Just signed up for bikejournal, see there is a cycle chat team there



Me too.... it looks a bit shoot to be honest...



Auntie Helen said:


> Thing is, all the other sites are slow or advertising-heavy. Cyclogs is brill when it's working. I shall await its return.



Ditto. I've emailed the Cyclogs webmaster, hopefully that may shed some light on the matter!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Sep 2009)

Think I'm on about 680 so far this month... but need to check on my bike computer.


----------



## Fnaar (14 Sep 2009)

Oh dear... had a thought to myself about a week ago... "Must download all my cyclogs data for last 2.5yrs"... didn't get round to it...


----------



## viniga (14 Sep 2009)

Seems to be back.


----------



## gaz (14 Sep 2009)

viniga said:


> Seems to be back.


*logs all rides and downloads data*


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Sep 2009)

Good oh, and I'm still top!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Sep 2009)

Let the mass download commence


----------



## Chuffy (14 Sep 2009)

viniga said:


> Seems to be back.


Bet it crashes as everyone tried to log a weeks worth of rides simultaneously...


----------



## 4F (14 Sep 2009)

Message on front screen

*Problems with website* 
Apologies for the problems with adding data to the website the last few days. It seems that we used up all our allocated space on the database. Usually we get a warning email from the web host when we're near the limit, but didn't get anything this time.

We've increased the quota, so you should be able to log rides, bikes etc now. 









Sun, 12 Jul 2009 03:46:05 PDT


----------



## Spinney (14 Sep 2009)

But that's an old message...


----------



## 4F (14 Sep 2009)

Opps, yes you are right.


----------



## Tony B (14 Sep 2009)

Just entering my data and my computer showed my top speed at 53mph, i didn't enter it as no way can i go that fast [i wish i could]


----------



## mds101 (14 Sep 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Bet it crashes as everyone tried to log a weeks worth of rides simultaneously...




...and down it goes. Or is it just me?


----------



## Spinney (14 Sep 2009)

Works for me...


----------



## Davidc (14 Sep 2009)

mds101 said:


> ...and down it goes. Or is it just me?



I think its just you


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Sep 2009)

It works for me now but had a brief moment of bother ten minutes back when using the 'log' page. Perhaps it is being a bit overwhelmed again by all those rides...


----------



## Davidc (14 Sep 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> It works for me now but had a brief moment of bother ten minutes back when using the 'log' page. Perhaps it is being a bit overwhelmed again by all those rides...



Or by your amazing mileage?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Sep 2009)

wonder who has the longest ride this month…


----------



## Garz (14 Sep 2009)

austin-towers said:


> Ditto. I've emailed the Cyclogs webmaster, hopefully that may shed some light on the matter!



Did you get a reply from him/her?


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Sep 2009)

Noooooooooooooo! Riche1


----------



## aJohnson (15 Sep 2009)

I'll start recording my distances in start of Oct.


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Sep 2009)

Why not start now? You know you want to...


----------



## aJohnson (15 Sep 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Why not start now? You know you want to...



Fine.  Entered my first log, 18 odd miles.


----------



## GrahamG (21 Sep 2009)

Just entered my tour mileage from memory although I seem to have missed about 200k off somehow, should have consulted the diary! 

Just thought I'd mention the 700 miles in France as I mysteriously appear much higher up in the Cyclechat team than normal....


----------



## Garz (21 Sep 2009)

Pics and gps or it didnt happen!


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Sep 2009)

Right, can any of you tell me if you're about to list hundreds of miles on Cyclogs and deprive me of my moment of triumph on Wednesday night?... I've been working hard this week keeping up the miles to stay ahead of HLaB (those Scottish chaps can pile on the miles) and the mysterious redflightuk...


----------



## Garz (29 Sep 2009)

Paranoid are we AH?


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Sep 2009)

Certainly am


----------



## Davidc (29 Sep 2009)

Just noticed that if AH was in as her own 1 woman team, she'd still be in the top 10 teams!

I know you went on holiday this month, but apart from that where do you find the time AH?


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Sep 2009)

The first week of the month was on tour in Germany so we did 50-60 miles per day.

The rest has been at home, and as I work at home and therefore have no commute, it's all 'chosen' mileage.

I tend to go out in the morning to do 20 miles which I combine with grocery shopping usually.

I then go out again in the afternoon for 12-15 miles, sometimes just for a blast around a nice flat route near me, other times if I have an evening event to go to (like a choir I attend in Colchester).

I work fairly part time so finding the time ought to be easy; however it's surprising how long it all takes, plus bike fettling. I like to have a good long weekend ride (a group ride of 50 miles or more) to keep up the interest as it can get a bit boring riding on my own all the time.

Next year I shall tone it down a bit, I think.


----------



## HelenD123 (29 Sep 2009)

You should be worried. I have a whole 8 miles to add tonight!


----------



## arallsopp (29 Sep 2009)

3 more commutes means another 50.1 miles for me, and I'm out. No threat from me.
Hmm... If flying scot isn't commuting, there's a chance I'll be .41 miles off third place. Might have to go the fun way home. 

Doing FNRttC (and hoping to add a 'and back') at the end of the week, but that's a new month.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2009)

I have 3000 miles to add from my US tour...

Oh poop, that was in a Chrysler 300


----------



## redflightuk (29 Sep 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Right, can any of you tell me if you're about to list hundreds of miles on Cyclogs and deprive me of my moment of triumph on Wednesday night?... I've been working hard this week keeping up the miles to stay ahead of HLaB (those Scottish chaps can pile on the miles) and the mysterious redflightuk...



I like that. "The mysterious" redflightuk..
No more big miles from me. Back at work now so 40-50 max if i really try, more like 20-30 realisticly. So you're safe from me AH


----------



## aJohnson (29 Sep 2009)

I keep forgetting to log my info


----------



## Panter (1 Oct 2009)

I clocked up over 300 miles last month 

I know most of you lot would chalk that up before breakfast but it's a PB for me 

Here's to October


----------



## Garz (1 Oct 2009)

418 for september, my longest too! 

Here's indeed to october


----------



## arallsopp (1 Oct 2009)

poops. got all distracted by the forum outage and forgot to do the extra loops. 

Oh well. 3 and a half miles behind 3rd place, and I come in 5th!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2009)

Very low month for me in Sept, but did have a good excuse of buggering off on holiday for a couple weeks. Best up the mileage a little for October to make up for it.

Need 580 miles to reach my 2010 total mileage target of 8000 miles..


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Oct 2009)

I'm feeling dead chuffed at being the overall winner for September. How fortuitous that Aran disappeared on holiday...

I've now caught up with the missing miles at the beginning of the year so I'm well on target for 12,000 for the year.

Well done to all the rest of you too!


----------



## aJohnson (1 Oct 2009)

It's october now *yay*  I'll still come last probably, damn weather.


----------



## arallsopp (1 Oct 2009)

Well done AH. Entirely deserved. 

You can let Aran back out now.


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Oct 2009)

Well done to Ian for starting the month at a cracking pace!

It was good to meet the mysterious redflightuk yesterday on the fnrttc as well.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2009)

Well, in 4 days of October I have done over half the mileage I achieved for September in total. So hoping for a biggish month for October.


----------



## Garz (5 Oct 2009)

Ian I thought it was football season..


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2009)

It is indeed mate.. just got to work it all around each other, and fortunately, as I am a supporter of one of the best teams in the world *cough*. Most games seem to be on a Sunday these days to satisfy the armchair viewers which leaves it nice and clear for Saturday cycling



Garz said:


> Ian I thought it was football season..


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Oct 2009)

You're doing cracking mileage, Ian, but you need to watch out for the mysterious redflightuk...

I'm having a dreadful month miles-wise. Got a puncture yesterday after 19 miles so phoned for a lift home (it was raining). It's raining today too and I feel fairly uninspired. But my 12,000 miles for the year is within my grasp...


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2009)

If I do x1000 miles this month I will be chuffed.


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Oct 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Very low month for me in Sept, but did have a good excuse of buggering off on holiday for a couple weeks. Best up the mileage a little for October to make up for it.
> 
> Need 580 miles to reach my 2010 total mileage target of 8000 miles..[/QUOTE]
> 
> Have I missed a year? Whatever, you're certainly getting in some good milage so keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2009)

ooops, all these figures mate... getting stir mile crazy



Keith Oates;933344][QUOTE=ianrauk said:


> Very low month for me in Sept, but did have a good excuse of buggering off on holiday for a couple weeks. Best up the mileage a little for October to make up for it.
> 
> Need 580 miles to reach my 2010 total mileage target of 8000 miles..[/QUOTE]
> 
> Have I missed a year? Whatever, you're certainly getting in some good milage so keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Oct 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> You're doing cracking mileage, Ian, but you need to watch out for the mysterious redflightuk...
> 
> I'm having a dreadful month miles-wise. Got a puncture yesterday after 19 miles so phoned for a lift home (it was raining). It's raining today too and I feel fairly uninspired. But my 12,000 miles for the year is within my grasp...



Come on AH, your year so far has been terrific so keep up the effort for another couple of months and you can then sit back and bathe in the glory and satisfaction!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arallsopp (6 Oct 2009)

Heads up, I just sent off a batch upload sheet, to retrospectively address my missing miles from Jan and Feb of this year. Guestimates were conservative, but should be pretty much accurate (as +90% of my rides were regular commutes between two known addresses on a static shift pattern) 

I've also rather sneakily adjusted my annual target upwards to match Ian's. I last set it when I joined in March, and took an estimate at 433 miles per month (100 miles per week). This was more of an _expectation_ than a _target_, and didn't reflect joining the mouseketeers, FNRttCs, even LEL itself.

As it stands today, I need 2,183.51 miles to meet my 2009 target. Once the batch load gets processed, that'll drop to 836. 

Remaining commutes will see me fall at least 200 short. That feels like a target to me.


----------



## arallsopp (6 Oct 2009)

Ooh! Just realised I have the longest ride for this month, at .68 longer than Ian. 

Mate, I swear that's off the GPS, with the dartford crossing subtracted. The only difference can be that I rode from mine to our meet at The Dripping Tap, then we matched mile for mile until we got back to yours, and I finished off by recreating your route to the Dripping Tap, before swinging homewards.

That could be .68 at a push, I suppose. We're both on Garmins, and I think its too far to be reception jitter.

Actually, thinking about it, I came direct from work, so should have logged the FNRttC as part of my commute home. To be fair, I did hop off the bike to grab the cakes on my way through.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Oct 2009)

What cakes?


----------



## arallsopp (6 Oct 2009)

LOL. 

Securing one should have been a cakewalk for a beefcake like you.

...and you could have grabbed me one whilst you were at it.

Selfish boy.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Oct 2009)

arallsopp said:


> ...and you could have grabbed me one whilst you were at it.


Is this some kind of euphemism of which I was previously unaware?


----------



## arallsopp (12 Oct 2009)

Ah... this explains why after myriad shared rides and invites, you never have. Thank god. Thought for a minute I was ugly or something.


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Oct 2009)

You're a fine figure of a man, Arallsopp, as I'm sure you've been told. Especially in Lycra at Hyde Park Corner in the dead of night.

*mops brow*


----------



## aJohnson (13 Oct 2009)

Are turbo trainer rides allowed?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2009)

Yes, but not exactly in the spirit of fairplay imho.

Perhaps you can start a seperate Cycle Chat Turbo Trainer rides group.



aJohnson said:


> Are turbo trainer rides allowed?


----------



## aJohnson (13 Oct 2009)

Ok I'll probably not log my turbo trainer rides then.


----------



## GrasB (13 Oct 2009)

Talking about the spirit of fair play would it be fair to add a 10.5km 900m descent ride without the original climb?


----------



## Garz (13 Oct 2009)

Would it be fair to class a treadmill run in the same light GrasB? After all you havnt technically moved from the same spot, factored in no wind or temperature changes and the belt aids ever so slightly in moving!

It's still counted as training, granted, but why would you cyclogs it when you technically didnt go 'for a ride'? 

Let's do a 10 mile TT for the local club and just show them your stats from spinning in the living room claiming the top spot..


----------



## Davidc (13 Oct 2009)

A turbo trainer is just a form of exercise bike. No relationship to real road riding in the sense of cyclogs miles. As said above no wind, no duff surfaces, no night time riding with lights and so on.

I can't see any justifiation for entering it.


----------



## GrasB (13 Oct 2009)

Garz, What happened was my partner drove to a near by village, at the bottom of the valley, to meet with some friends & by the time she wanted to come back she was rather drunk. Cue me, who was sober, pelting down the road on my bike to retrieve her & the car. I rode the descent, I simply never rode the corresponding ascent.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2009)

it's still a bike ride in my book..



GrasB said:


> Talking about the spirit of fair play would it be fair to add a 10.5km 900m descent ride without the original climb?


----------



## levad (14 Oct 2009)

Autumn must have arrived, I have noticed that the average speeds of folk have dropped. Mine has due to the pitch black and colder weather in the mornings.


----------



## GrasB (14 Oct 2009)

I've been riding in the dark for ages now & my average is going up at the moment, it's starting to cool down & I can ride faster when a little bit cold. It's when frosts hit I start to slow down.


----------



## redflightuk (14 Oct 2009)

GrasB said:


> I've been riding in the dark for ages now & my average is going up at the moment, it's starting to cool down & I can ride faster when a little bit cold. It's when frosts hit I start to slow down.


Same here, i hate the frosty mornings.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2009)

Yep, mine definitely. Due to general dampness, darkness and what seems to be more traffic on the roads.



levad said:


> Autumn must have arrived, I have noticed that the average speeds of folk have dropped. Mine has due to the pitch black and colder weather in the mornings.


----------



## arallsopp (14 Oct 2009)

In my mind, turbo trainer miles are perfectly acceptable, provided you log them from a GPS. Cycle computers don't always give a correct indication of the distance travelled, particularly when on rollers.


----------



## Rassendyll (14 Oct 2009)

arallsopp said:


> In my mind, turbo trainer miles are perfectly acceptable...



That's where you should log them then.


----------



## summerdays (14 Oct 2009)

arallsopp said:


> In my mind, turbo trainer miles are perfectly acceptable, provided you log them from a GPS. Cycle computers don't always give a correct indication of the distance travelled, particularly when on rollers.



Oh clever apart from the fact that my GPS when I'm stationary tends to go off on little jaunts of its own... luckily I don't have turbo trainer.


----------



## arallsopp (14 Oct 2009)

No need to turn it on. It'll only run the batteries down. 

I'm actually in good standing to fall short of my target this month. In my heart of hearts, I really wanted to get 1mph average all year, but think I'm going to run out of time. 

The batch upload doesn't seem to have arrived either, so I'm about 1400 down. Its been over a week since I sent it in. I don't want to hassle them, but am worried it might have disappeared in the ether or something...


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2009)

Thats it... no more cycling for me this year*
I have reached my target of 8000 miles in 2009 today..


*well maybe not


----------



## arallsopp (14 Oct 2009)

That is an awesome achievement mate. Well done!


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Oct 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Thats it... no more cycling for me this year*
> I have reached my target of 8000 miles in 2009 today..
> 
> 
> *well maybe not



Well done on reaching the target but it seems to me that a new/amended target is required or the withdrawal symptons will be painful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2009)

well Keith, for next year I will keep the same target due to the fact that a brand new Ianrauk Jnr will making his appearance in January 2010...



Keith Oates said:


> Well done on reaching the target but it seems to me that a new/amended target is required or the withdrawal symptons will be painful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrRidley (14 Oct 2009)

Very well done indeed Ian, thats some going, i'm hoping to reach my target of 5000 in November sometime.


----------



## Garz (14 Oct 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Thats it... no more cycling for me this year*
> I have reached my target of 8000 miles in 2009 today..
> 
> 
> *well maybe not



Ian a great achievement! 

I want to remind you its the football season and you wont be able to ride much..


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Oct 2009)

Aran20's still on 0 miles for the month. Has he given up the bike????


----------



## Garz (15 Oct 2009)

He's probably just stockpiling to tease you!


----------



## aran20 (17 Oct 2009)

I'll be back soon, just got to get this 'run' out of the way... It's killing my legs!

Any one want to sponser me??


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Oct 2009)

I'll sponsor you, yes. Stick a link in your sig to the sponsor form (if one's online) or tell us how.

Ianrauk's going for the Big Miles this month. He and I cycled together yesterday, I did 73, he did the ton, he was freewheeling half the time though to go as slow as me.

10 points to Ian for (a) pumping up my tyre when I got a hawthorn puncture; ( mending the tube during the tea stop when I thrust it and my puncture repair kit at him; (c) helping me get my chain back on when I dropped it on a particularly nasty hill; (d) being exceptionally good company. He might say the same as (d) about me - this was because I had pretty much lost my voice yesterday so couldn't talk. What a shame!


----------



## aran20 (18 Oct 2009)

Perhaps he should get a Turbo Trainer if he's going to log 'EASY' miles.


----------



## Garz (18 Oct 2009)

You sounded like great company AH!

Well done that man!


----------



## arallsopp (23 Oct 2009)

Goodness its gone quiet in here. Is everyone out logging miles, or out of miles to log?


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Oct 2009)

I've been logging very few miles due to a cold and have now dipped below my target for the month. Should be doing a 100 tomorrow which should get me back on track but it's going to be a wet and windy ride so I may chicken out after 74 and get the train home...


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2009)

i think u gave me your cold helles. been off work last 2 days so no cycling


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Oct 2009)

Sorry to hear that! I think I got mine from Wowbagger.

You've done an impressive job of mileage-judging, being on 800.00 exactly.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2009)

i know that is so weird being that exact mileage.. totally unplanned.
No cycling this weekend either.
But should make x1000 for the month


----------



## HelenD123 (23 Oct 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I've been logging very few miles due to a cold and have now dipped below my target for the month. Should be doing a 100 tomorrow which should get me back on track but it's going to be a wet and windy ride so I may chicken out after 74 and get the train home...



What do you mean you've been logging very few miles! You're still way ahead of most people. I'll be lucky to be up to 100 by the end of the day.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Oct 2009)

I meant 'very few miles this week'


----------



## aran20 (26 Oct 2009)

Ok! Great South Run complete... Knees in tatters, but enjoyable and have already entered next years event.

NOW,

back to my first love... 'The bike', (promise I won't log any Turbo stuff from now on).


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Oct 2009)

So how did you do with the Great South Run then? Did you win


----------



## aran20 (26 Oct 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> So how did you do with the Great South Run then? Did you win



1hr 13min 35secs, faster than I'd expected by about 7 minutes, so quite pleased. The spectators were brills... Really lifted you and up'ed your speed. I'm suffering today with back-ache and really painful knees. 

Runnings hard!

First day back on the bike today, (for about 6 weeks), so will ride for an hour or so gently on my MTB just for recovery more than anything else. Then a 10 hour ride tomorrow HA -- Not! 

I'm nearly a stone heavier than when my season ended. Amazing how quickly the weight can pile on again. Shouldn't take me too long to loose it again though.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Oct 2009)

Well I'm very impressed that you did the run as I imagine it's quite different from cycling. And your running speed isn't far off my cycling speed for 10 miles 

I got the overall yellow jersey in September but am a bit peeved that Cyclogs hasn't updated the leaderboard thingie under 'records' so it still shows petevine in August.

I'm on target for my 12,000 for the year but next year I'm toning it down a bit - perhaps a target of 25 miles a day rather than 33. Maybe I'll start going a bit faster then!


----------



## aran20 (26 Oct 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I'm very impressed that you did the run as I imagine it's quite different from cycling. And your running speed isn't far off my cycling speed for 10 miles
> 
> *Thanks AH*
> 
> ...




First ride back and thouroughly enjoyed it, lovely day. I'm riding a winter hack I've put together over the past couple of week... It's really really heavy. A Marin bear valley MTB with big fat knobblies. I've changed the handlebars for drop handlebars with the shifters in the end of the bars, retro cross stylee. I've got two big panniers at the back to add more weight to the bike for the seriously hard efforts I'll be doing over the winter... Can't wait.

I'm hoping to ride at least 5000 miles+ on it in the next 4 months.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2009)

Well done Auntie Helen for passing 10,000 miles for the year...


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Oct 2009)

So I have! I hadn't noticed that!

Still on target for 12,000 for the year but am beginning to feel the pressure of lots of cycling in the cold/dark.


----------



## redflightuk (29 Oct 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Well done Auntie Helen for passing 10,000 miles for the year...



+1


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Oct 2009)

Needless to say it's not all plain sailing. Had to go to the doc's yesterday due to a boil on my undercarriage (presumably a result of cycling??) Nothing like trying to explain to a male doctor where the problem lies...


----------



## lazyfatgit (29 Oct 2009)

Does anyone know if the unit of distance measurement changes automatically?
If I change my preference to Km instead of miles, will my past miles now show as km?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2009)

You have a choice of km or miles under maintenance.
Which ever you choose it will change all rides and rides to that one 



lazyfatgit said:


> Does anyone know if the unit of distance measurement changes automatically?
> If I change my preference to Km instead of miles, will my past miles now show as km?


----------



## GrasB (29 Oct 2009)

Well done there Auntie Helen


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2009)

October is officially my best month 370 miles and still a couple of days to go,will probably fall just short of the 400 barrier as I don't normally ride saturdays(golf day) unless I extend my commute from 18 to 30 tomorrow
Well done to all some great figures on there again.


----------



## GrasB (29 Oct 2009)

potsy, I'm with you on that one, I'm trying to work out if there's a meaningful possibility of me doing 900 miles this month... 101 miles in 2 days... current average on the JP puts that at 5 hours riding but WHEN?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2009)

Finding the time is a big problem for people. For some of those that have a daily commute not so.
Luckily I have flexible work start & finish time. So if really nice weather in the mornings and/or evenings I can add a good few extra miles on to my commute. (my normal direct commute is 12 miles each way but always stretch that to 16 each way and in the summer even more)


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Nov 2009)

Wow, Aran's piling on the miles again...


----------



## redflightuk (5 Nov 2009)

I know, and it's only the 5th of the month.


----------



## GrasB (5 Nov 2009)

So with a new bike at the end of last month & the acquisition of some new lights I got some momentum going with with lots of >20mile commutes & around 60 miles every Sunday. But now I'm a walking bruise much more than 10 miles is seriously painful .. hopefully I can build some late momentum like I did this month.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2009)

how come Gras?



GrasB said:


> So with a new bike at the end of last month & the acquisition of some new lights I got some momentum going with with lots of >20mile commutes & around 60 miles every Sunday. But now I'm a walking bruise much more than 10 miles is seriously painful .. hopefully I can build some late momentum like I did this month.


----------



## aran20 (5 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Wow, Aran's piling on the miles again...




Knackered though! Trying to ave 50 miles a day with maybe a rest day a week. Steady stuff though at the moment.


----------



## GrasB (5 Nov 2009)

ianrauk said:


> how come Gras?


explained here... I probably shouldn't have gone out for the second blast but I felt fine when I got on the bike (didn't the morning after however)


----------



## arallsopp (5 Nov 2009)

Anyone know why it is that my "distance to meet year target" and "monthly distance to meet year target" are the same figure? Are we not having a December this year? That will scupper my plans for Christmas, and ruin my hope for a 1mph average.

1086.11 miles to go and its mine!!! 

Just over 700 of those will be commuter miles, so I need to find 190 recreational miles per month. 

...and there's only one FNRttC (and back) left!


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Nov 2009)

Because you must be absolutely on target, I suppose. Although I don't always understand how it works it out.

I need to pick your brain, Andy, about how to cycle faster on a recumbent. It's embarrassing to see that Aran and I have done a similar mileage this year (10,250-10,400) but I've taken 13 days longer to do it...


----------



## arallsopp (5 Nov 2009)

Maybe... just seems that monthly distance to target ought to include the distance required this month, as well as next. I'm reading it as two months of around 540 miles, with the year ending December 31. 

As for faster on the 'bent, that's an interesting one. If I'm understanding things correctly, most of Aran's miles are either hard and fast training sessions, or time trial events. With the exception of interval training, he is presumably covering ground as fast as possible in almost all of his logs. Your miles are recreational / shopping trips / socials, so are not going to have the same focus. 

Infact, its pretty cool given the distances involved. If you two were racing, and the route took you down to the South Coast, across to Dieppe, then East through France, Germany, Poland, Belarus, Russia, Kazakhstan, Mongolia, China, a bit more Russia, then another quick ferry across the Bering Straits, you'd dock in Alaska less than two weeks after someone who's going as fast as humanly possible. That's pretty good, and plenty of chance for him to get the beers in.


----------



## arallsopp (6 Nov 2009)

Actually, AH, having followed you, there is one thing...

You do bounce up and down a lot. This isn't a critique of your body mass distribution, or the fit of various support devices, but something peculiar to your pedal stroke / seat / ride position. I reckon you're losing a fair amount of energy in bouncing along, and if you can dial this out, can probably convert that to forward propulsion.

As for raising your average speed. Spin faster. Push harder. We agreed a long whilst back that there's only two ways up a hill on a bent. Hit it fast enough to charge up in top, or crawl along at glacial pace in bottom. My speed (nowhere near Aran's) comes from charging up them. Raises the average considerably when you count in the descents too.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Nov 2009)

Your comments are interesting, Andy. I discovered a couple of months ago that my pedalling action isn't very efficient when riding User10571's super-lightweight bike; it surged ahead with each downstroke so it was quite a jerky ride. Not something I'd noticed on the trike which is too heavy to make that kind of instant reaction, but I can also do it on Ian's Roubaix Elite. I have no idea how to go about changing my pedal motion now, though. Also I have noticed I bob up and down when cycling hard - but not sure what to do about that. I presume it's because I'm sitting on my buttocks which are working harder to push me up the incline, but then maybe it's something else. I've watched other people ride my trike and seen their upper bodies move a lot and I didn't think I do that particularly, but then it's hard to tell. Whatever habits I have are very much ingrained now.

Part of my speed thing is that I am usually riding somewhere and will need to then be around other people, thus not too sweaty. For example, I'll ride to Uni today and then ride back and I don't want to be whiffy for the other people in the class, therefore I will cycle so as to not break a sweat. Which is slowish. Thing is, when I'm out group riding where that doesn't matter I don't seem able to increase my speed by very much at all. I've got into some kind of permanent trundly speed thing. James, on Ian's upright bike, leaves me behind all the time now.


----------



## 4F (6 Nov 2009)

Helen try not to compare yourself to Aran, he is half machine. The important bit is being on your bike and enjoying it no matter how fast you are going.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Nov 2009)

I'm not comparing myself to him, I'm comparing myself to everyone else I cycle with as I'm so much slower it seems. Aran's in a world of this own speed-wise. I keep worrying that I wind people up by being so slow, y'see, that I'm trying to find ways to improve my overall speed - apart from only cycling on the flat.


----------



## GrasB (6 Nov 2009)

If you're trundling along slowly most of the time then you'll get used to that & locked into the trundle even if you want to go quicker, so maybe you need to look into doing some training rides. When doing a training ride sometimes under gear & also try to spin beyond what feels comfortable for shorter periods. You'll also want to over gear & grind as best you can, though I get the impression grinding on a 'bent is rather more difficult than on a conventional bike. Possibly get on a normal bike & do a bit of sprinting uphill if possible, I find this great for increasing high load speed.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Nov 2009)

Can't get on a normal bike as I can't ride one for any distance due to a disability. I'm also a bit concerned about knackering my knees through over-grinding which is possible on recumbents. But you're right, I need to get into a slightly different mindset sometime and try a bit harder.


----------



## 4F (6 Nov 2009)

Spin Spin Spin


----------



## arallsopp (6 Nov 2009)

I'm with you on this one Helen. I find the required muscles quite specific, and know that I didn't get fast(er) on each bent until I'd had a few months on them. Even alternating between them gave a performance dip until I was used to each again.

I'm sure your legs can overpower your knees, so wouldn't advocate grinding either. My biggest speed burst came from being utterly lost whilst trying to follow Dellzeqq on a long loop. My average went from 12mph to just shy of 15 in a single ride, and although my legs ached like hell the next day, I kept the speed thereafter.

You and I both cycle for transport. I do it to get to work three days a week. I'm sure I used to arrive sweaty (there is a mile at 12% after all) but I'm now doing it in my stride. If you *must* arrive clean, then you can always push on the way back.

Personally, I find baby wipes clean most things. Grab an empty loo, change out of cycle gear, quick wipe on the requisite surfaces, add deodorant to taste, apply office wear, and emerge a veritable butterfly of freshness.

It probably is a mindset thing. Commuting across London, I get frequent opportunities to chase the lights, and am of a mind to get across on green. This is almost ideal interval training 

Why not try to knock a few minutes off your (rolling) time each day on the way home?

Also, what you say about sitting on your muscles is quite odd to me. I've seen it written elsewhere, but have very rarely found it to be the case on bents I've tried. Might be worth checking the position of your seat. When I'm pushing hard, my butt is floating on top of the cushion, with at least 50% of the weight compressing me directly into the seat back. Possibly a hardshell seat, with a smaller lip at the front would afford you a better stroke?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2009)

User10571 let you ride his bike? Blimey Hells who's the privileged one eh?




Auntie Helen said:


> Your comments are interesting, Andy. I discovered a couple of months ago that my pedalling action isn't very efficient when riding *User10571's super-lightweight bike*; it surged ahead with each downstroke so it was quite a jerky ride. Not something I'd noticed on the trike which is too heavy to make that kind of instant reaction, but I can also do it on Ian's Roubaix Elite. I have no idea how to go about changing my pedal motion now, though. Also I have noticed I bob up and down when cycling hard - but not sure what to do about that. I presume it's because I'm sitting on my buttocks which are working harder to push me up the incline, but then maybe it's something else. I've watched other people ride my trike and seen their upper bodies move a lot and I didn't think I do that particularly, but then it's hard to tell. Whatever habits I have are very much ingrained now.
> 
> Part of my speed thing is that I am usually riding somewhere and will need to then be around other people, thus not too sweaty. For example, I'll ride to Uni today and then ride back and I don't want to be whiffy for the other people in the class, therefore I will cycle so as to not break a sweat. Which is slowish. Thing is, when I'm out group riding where that doesn't matter I don't seem able to increase my speed by very much at all. I've got into some kind of permanent trundly speed thing. James, on Ian's upright bike, leaves me behind all the time now.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2009)

Doesn't wind me up when we are cycling together..



Auntie Helen said:


> I'm not comparing myself to him, I'm comparing myself to everyone else I cycle with as I'm so much slower it seems. Aran's in a world of this own speed-wise. I keep worrying that I wind people up by being so slow, y'see, that I'm trying to find ways to improve my overall speed - apart from only cycling on the flat.


----------



## aran20 (6 Nov 2009)

Just done a 40 mile ride, (well .12 of a mile under to be precise) It was a commute / training ride home after a nightshift on my my heavy heavy monster fat tyred winter hacker mtb with half laden panniers for a bit more weight and instability to boot! 

Now, the aim was to go as hard as I could, tt stylee to bury myself as I have the weekend to recover and boy what a ride over some pretty crappy roads with a few lumps, I managed to maintain 17.9mph for around 37 miles on big gears (doesn't sound fast I know, but if you could feel the weight of this thing... well), then obviously on my warm down my average dropped to 17.6... I'm hanging out now, will need a recovery spin later today after my nap.

Ahhhh, Its great to be back and in the fold again.


AH you're a damn good leisure cyclist, who puts in lots and lot of miles month in month out. As you say speed is not your priority and therefore you have the pleasure of enjoying your rides. I usually have to train quite hard, and sometimes to a point where its really not that pleasent, but if I want the results I have to sometimes punish myself, but really it's all about turning the pedals and enjoying it. Christ, what am I burbling on about!?!

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## 4F (6 Nov 2009)

Hey Aran, have you started cheating this year now the nights have drawn in adding turbo miles on cyclogs


----------



## aran20 (6 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> Hey Aran, have you started cheating this year now the nights have drawn in adding turbo miles on cyclogs




OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 4F Nice one.


----------



## GrasB (6 Nov 2009)

arallsopp said:


> I'm sure your legs can overpower your knees, so wouldn't advocate grinding either.


They can & I'd not advocate grinding with heavy loads. What I'm talking about is I cruise at around 21mph on 42/16 (100ppm), to grind I'd change up to 42/15 but drop my speed to 14mph (60-65ppm). This means I have a low cadence at a reasonable but not a very high leg stress, with this you drop gears just like you normally would but if you really start struggling, say up a hill, abort the grind & go for spin.


----------



## MacB (6 Nov 2009)

Helen, you need to throw in at least one ride a week where you feel you're dying by the end of it. You should be dripping in sweat and have given it your all for, say an hour to start with. I'd opt for 2-3 rides like this, you've got the time and resources to do it. Mix it up, spin, grind, just make sure you're pushing all the time. 

I'd say that 1-2 months of doing this would see your cruising/non-sweaty speed jump dramatically. I'd reckon you could add 2-3mph to it just by the above. Your flat out speed will also rise but maybe not as significantly.


----------



## arallsopp (6 Nov 2009)

I agree with everything MacB just said.


I take your point too, GrasB. Might need to fettle the numbers a bit though. Your low stress speed is just above Helen's flat out dash, and anything below 70ppm gives me nasty twinges
Helen, I'm happy to ride at your speed any time.

Unless we're going up a hill. That third wheel let's you climb at the velocity I want, but can't have for balance.


----------



## GrasB (6 Nov 2009)

arallsopp, that's what I do & if AH was riding at my pace I don't think she'd be asking about going faster. So yes, some proportional adjustment will need to be made but the principle is there.

AH, I think you'll find this page interesting (though I don't know how accurately they adhere to their own guidelines never having gone on a run). Basically the touring run is aimed at your sort of level & remembering on a group ride you normally would be averaging higher than you do solo. Another thing is for us fast guys it's be nice to ride with someone who rides slower than our natural pace, especially on longer rides. It's a different type of cycling & for me one I need someone's support to do those sorts of speeds.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Nov 2009)

That was interesting, thanks GrasB. Although I used to think I'd be quicker on a group ride, that doesn't seem to be the case - although I suppose it depends who I ride with. The disadvantage of a recumbent is that I can't really draft anyone.


----------



## Garz (7 Nov 2009)

The few and far between local tractors could be a possibility AH!


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Nov 2009)

Garz said:


> The few and far between local tractors could be a possibility AH!


Have you seen the frightening machinery sprouting out the back of all the tractors around here? If I wanted to be disembowelled I could always cycle behind one...


----------



## GrasB (7 Nov 2009)

It's possible to draft with a recumbent however ime it takes a delta of riders to make the appropriate draft pocket, thus being 3 abreast & as such being illegal.


----------



## aran20 (7 Nov 2009)

AH, you're doing fine!


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Nov 2009)

I'm thinking of organising my miles a bit in December so that I pass the magic 12,000 for the year on Sig's Birthday Ride (Tue 29 Dec, thread here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=987489#post987489 ) so that you can all celebrate with me when I do it. Celebrate with a cup of tea, of course. Hope our fellow Cyclogsers are all planning to come along on this ride after Christmas to work off the turkey/cake.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2009)

i will be there to celebrate with you Helles


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Nov 2009)

Superduper.

I notice that I managed to sneak ahead again with today's ride B)

We went to see Moondog and his bike and James loved it so will be going to buy one quick-smart. Then you can have your GT back and your conservatory can give up the trike if it's bored of it...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2009)

damn, knew I should have stayed out for those extra 5 miles 

What bike is it that he is getting?



Auntie Helen said:


> Superduper.
> 
> I notice that I managed to sneak ahead again with today's ride B)
> 
> We went to see Moondog and his bike and James loved it so will be going to buy one quick-smart. Then you can have your GT back and your conservatory can give up the trike if it's bored of it...


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Nov 2009)

He's getting the Byercycles Aravis Supertourist:







He'll probably get a dynohub on the front as well.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2009)

looks nice, everything that one would need... and it's blue too...


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Nov 2009)

ianrauk said:


> looks nice, everything that one would need... and it's blue too...


They do it in deep red too but he thinks blue is more manly B)


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2009)

nothing looks good in red

(apart from your Trice of course)


----------



## arallsopp (7 Nov 2009)

.. And pillar boxes.

On the topic of trikes, Ian, slight change of plan. Evey possibly booked out next year so won't be riding... Early days yet.


----------



## redflightuk (7 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm thinking of organising my miles a bit in December so that I pass the magic 12,000 for the year on Sig's Birthday Ride (Tue 29 Dec, thread here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=987489#post987489 ) so that you can all celebrate with me when I do it. Celebrate with a cup of tea, of course. Hope our fellow Cyclogsers are all planning to come along on this ride after Christmas to work off the turkey/cake.


I'll be there. I see Helen, Ian and myself are all pretty close on the mileage after today's ride's.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Nov 2009)

ianrauk said:


> nothing looks good in red
> 
> (apart from your Trice of course)



Ian, red bikes are faster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Nov 2009)

Cyclogs Webmaster seems back on the case.

I sent him this message:
"Hi Cyclogs Webmaster.

I got the Yellow Jersey for September, despite being a very slow cyclist and a girl even, but it's still not showing on the records page. I'd love you to update that so I get my moment of glory!

Helen
(Auntie_Helen)"

And just got this reply...

"Hi Helen

Well done! The records page is supposed to update automatically - I'll look into it - don't want to spoil your glory!"


----------



## GrasB (10 Nov 2009)

Nice result there  (I really want a thumbs up but there's no smilie for that here )


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Nov 2009)

It's now fixed.

Redflightuk has the yellow jersey currently for his impressive September mileage!


----------



## aran20 (15 Nov 2009)

Ohhh that Thomas Thailand does some miles!! Shame he won't swap teams.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Nov 2009)

Well that's torn it! Yesterday I spent all day on my deathbed with a weird lurgi thing (got a bit bored of Radio 4 by the end of the day but only managed 10 minutes in front of James May's Toy Stories downstairs before I had to drag myself up to bed again).

So no outing on the bike at all yesterday. My 100% days riding for the year has fallen.

I am also now behind on getting my 12,000 for the year and am not sure I'm gonna manage it  It's too hard in the cold, wintry days to do 33 miles a day for no reason other than cycling.


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Nov 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that AH, on two fronts. Firstly that you were feeling so unwell that you couldn't get out, I hope that soon passes and secondly because I was also really looking forward to you getting the 100%. Never mind there will be another time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Nov 2009)

Not sure I'll want to try it again... too much like hard work! My husband's not so keen either. I may not go out today as I'm still a bit dodgy. Once the challenge fails it can be hard to enthuse oneself to keep going; but perhaps I shall perk up a bit when I'm feeling more normal. All I ate yesterday was a chocolate digestive and a banana...


----------



## redflightuk (16 Nov 2009)

Sorry to hear that AH. You get yourself better quickly.


Auntie Helen said:


> It's too hard in the cold, wintry days to do 33 miles a day for no reason other than cycling.


I know what you mean about the wintry days. When i saw the rain this morning i went back inside for another cuppa and took the short route to the stables and then onto work

get well soon

john


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2009)

Get well quickly Helles and get back out there. Sorry to hear about your 100% going. It really is tough to motivate ones self out in crap wintry weather. I did no cycling what so ever over the weekend, for the first time I can remember. Just spent the weekend bumbling around the house... cleaned my bikes and put a new chain on my Roubaix...


----------



## Panter (16 Nov 2009)

Sorry to hear that AH 

I was doing pretty well this month but got struck down with manflu last weekend.
Coupled with the weather, I don't think I'm gonig to make my annual target let alone this months.
Hopefully I can cycle tomorrow * crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## GrasB (16 Nov 2009)

aww that's not good AH & I hope you feel better soon.

It seems to be a bad month for us, I had a slow start thanks to injuries & have spent this month off-form. That said I just put in a storming 33mile ride so hopefully I can start to put in the miles & speed again.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Nov 2009)

Well I'm feeling a fair bit better but not going out on the bike today. In fact I haven't been out of pyjamas since late afternoon on Saturday which is rather shockingly lazy of me. Spent all morning doing my German homework in bed as I have a lesson tomorrow - which is a 7 mile cycle away. Which I think I should manage.

I just feel now that the mountain to climb to hit target by the end of the year is too much  But perhaps I'll get a new lease of energy over the next six weeks...


----------



## GrasB (16 Nov 2009)

AH, best way to look at it is to break the distances down into smaller chunks, that's how I caught up, I said "just add 2.5 miles on each commute" then when I was almost home I added a small loop that I enjoy riding. It's a short 3.7 mile sheltered route but adding that on to the end of every ride soon adds up.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Nov 2009)

Well yes, I just have to do 40 miles per day for the rest of this month to hit the month target. Ouch!

However the year target is just about in view with 32.8 miles per day. Which is a lot, to be honest, when it's cold and dark although I didn't find it too bad in the summer. There are far fewer group rides which help up the mileage too.


----------



## aran20 (16 Nov 2009)

AH, so sorry to hear about your illness. Mind you, you haven't missed much weather wise, it's been atrocious. I got another soaking this morning on the way into work and then almost got blown off the Itchen Bridge on my way home about an hour and a half ago...

Get well soon.


----------



## Garz (16 Nov 2009)

Once you get your routine back AH I have all the confidence of you hitting the yearly target!

I myself had a poor start to the month and now both work sending me away all week coupled with the bad weather means far less riding than I would like.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2009)

okey doke.. whos Darrell on Cyclogs? Reveal yourself please. No Darrell listed on this here CC


----------



## daz999 (16 Nov 2009)

Hi, that's me. 

I've been lurking on Cycle Chat for over a year now. It was via this site that i found out about Cyclogs. Its a great motivational tool, i would usually have finished commuting by the end of September but i set myself a target of just over 5200 miles for this year (100 miles per week average) and i'm on target to achieve this by the end of next week. Probably be a much reduced mileage in December for me, just picking my rides according the weather conditions.
I'm amazed by the fantastic mileages posted by others on here. Inspires me to get get out there on days like this with wind, cold and rain.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2009)

Nice one Daz. Cheers for saying hi, nice to know who we have logging in the team
It does work well as an inspiration tool definitely.. but be careful as it will all consume you right Helen? LOL


----------



## Garz (16 Nov 2009)

indeed!


----------



## aran20 (19 Nov 2009)

Your better again AH, I see you've added some miles... Good-oh


----------



## Garz (19 Nov 2009)

She's not very chatty lately.. c'mon who's upset her?


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Nov 2009)

Ah, too busy with work, would you believe. Work's a terrible thing for taking one away from t'internet, although I can hardly say I work particularly hard.

This morning I had a meeting in Ipswich so I got the train there and cycled back (24 miles in total). I have a meeting in Ipswich again at 15:15 so will be having a spot of lunch and then cycling back to Ipswich (with a LOVERLY tailwind), getting the train home again. Then going out tonight with my fellow Colchester cyclists. So that should be 60-70 miles today for me which is great; it makes up for one of my ill days.


----------



## aran20 (19 Nov 2009)

Garz said:


> She's not very chatty lately.. c'mon who's upset her?




Must be me cause I was late answering one of her letters... oooopps! Sorry AH.

Cor, wasn't it windy today?? Mad.


----------



## Enso108 (19 Nov 2009)

I don't if it's been mentioned or if anyones interested but Cyclogs is now on Twitter and despite the number of people who use their website they've only got 12 followers.


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Nov 2009)

Aran, you're doing very well this month - you might even catch ThomasThailand, and that with your super-heavy panniers slowing you down!

Did 80 miles today so feeling a bit more on track and my annual target is still within reach. Will hope to do decent mileages over the next few days. Thanks for all the encouragement - even had an encouraging SMS from Arallsopp!


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Nov 2009)

aran20 said:


> Must be me cause I was late answering one of her letters... oooopps! Sorry AH.
> 
> Cor, wasn't it windy today?? Mad.


Answering my letters sounds like I write to you with pen and ink.

"Dear Mr 20, please could you tell me how to cycle faster like you do."

"Dear Auntie Helen, in order to cycle faster you need to pedal faster." 

Super windy indeed, it's certainly blown the cobwebs out of my brain!


----------



## redflightuk (20 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Aran, you're doing very well this month - you might even catch ThomasThailand, and that with your super-heavy panniers slowing you down!
> 
> Did 80 miles today so feeling a bit more on track and my annual target is still within reach. Will hope to do decent mileages over the next few days. Thanks for all the encouragement - even had an encouraging SMS from Arallsopp!



Good to see you pilling on the miles again Auntie Helen, although i'm going to have to get pedalling again after looking at the numbers.
Think i'll take the long route to the stables.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Nov 2009)

*sobs*... after mondays nights recce fnrttc and my extended journey back thinking I might get the longest ride so far this month, Ive missed out by 4 and a bit measly miles... *sobs again*

I need consolation... :-(


----------



## aran20 (20 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Answering my letters sounds like I write to you with pen and ink.
> 
> "Dear Mr 20, please could you tell me how to cycle faster like you do."
> 
> ...





Oh yeah... See what you mean. What I meant was 'message', not letter. Don't want people getting the wrong end of the stick.

Was really hard going yesturday, so well done for the miles covered. 

Want to get out today to get the magic 1000, but my coach ordered me to have a day off. Lost just under a stone now in just 2.5 weeks. Pleased but feeling the effects, probably overdoing things, but enjoying the training so much, even with this tripe weather we're having at the mo.


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Nov 2009)

You're catching up ThomasThailand now Aran, you need to keep up the good work! Can't have the non-CycleChatters at the top of the leaderboard too often.


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Nov 2009)

Don't worry about Thomas Thailand, he's cycling around in a lovely warm climate so one of your miles is worth two of his at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrasB (22 Nov 2009)

Thing is though, he's still racked up >1300 mile. But the satisfaction of beating that when it's cold, wet & windy is massive.


----------



## GrasB (22 Nov 2009)

I've just realised something, 35miles/day to achieve the magic 1000miles this month & I'll do another 60~75 mile ride on sunday making it 31 miles a day... so by just adding 3 more miles to my basic commute route each way will do.

... ...


----------



## arallsopp (22 Nov 2009)

I'm lurching from FNRttC to FNRttC, barren commutes in between. This year's target is looking shaky!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2009)

due to football and real crap weather I'm not gonna get over a thousand miles this month, however I will reach my monthly set target of 666 miles


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Nov 2009)

I'm creeping back up towards my 1000 for the month, it's just about possible if I don't have any other off-days.

Ian and Arallsopp, you're still doing brilliantly even if it's hard to maintain the mileage in the winter.


----------



## aran20 (23 Nov 2009)

GrasB said:


> Thing is though, he's still racked up >1300 mile. But the satisfaction of beating that when it's cold, wet & windy is massive.




Trouble is, just as you're approaching his mileage, he seems to take great satisfaction by adding a few hundred more miles to his target to demoralise you... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! (No, I'm not saying Auntie Helen Helen Helen Helen Helen Helen Helen Helen Helen Helen Helen Helen Helen Helen Helen).

The weather has been pretty rubbish this past couple of weeks. It's the wind more than the rain though that annoys me, but when you couple them both together its pants! Still if you can train/ride in these conditions it will only harden you, (Oh errr, missus) and make you more determained. 

The way I look at it, if I'm out training in these conditions and my opponents aren't, I've got one up on them.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Nov 2009)

Opponents! Who said anything about opponents 

I'm looking out of the window at the annoying rain and I don't think I'll venture out until it's stopped. I shall just have to fit my work around the weather again. Roll on the summer, I love those hot, sunny, windless days!


----------



## aran20 (23 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Opponents! Who said anything about opponents
> 
> I'm looking out of the window at the annoying rain and I don't think I'll venture out until it's stopped. I shall just have to fit my work around the weather again. Roll on the summer, I love those hot, sunny, windless days!



Racing opponents AH, racing opponents.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Nov 2009)

Oh yes, those. I have tons of 'em


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2009)

It's blow one's own trumpet time....

10,000 cycling miles for the year to date..
My yearly target was 8000 miles.
Dead chuffed.


----------



## MrRidley (27 Nov 2009)

Can we make it a duet Ian ? yearly target 3000 miles, i passed the 5000 barrier today.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2009)

We can indeed squire.
Saw your other thread which prompted my post above..
Well done again Jim.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Nov 2009)

Congrats chaps!


----------



## arallsopp (27 Nov 2009)

Well done all. That's some serious mileage!

Having a set time to arrive at work, the weather doesn't really vary my miles much. That said, recent days spent out of office mean I'm now quite a way behind target. Going to have to do something quite clever if I'm gonna hit that 1mph average for the year.

Passed the 8000 mark this week, but need to find another 683 miles somewhere before New Years. Tonight should see that drop to around 550 (home > HPC > Brighton > Box Hill > Home) or beyond if I end up joining the Box Hill massif.

Unfortunately, I only have 400 commute miles left in the year, so need to find an extra 150 somewhere....

Might be time to find a new way home.


----------



## Garz (27 Nov 2009)

ianrauk said:


> It's blow one's own trumpet time....
> 
> 10,000 cycling miles for the year to date..
> My yearly target was 8000 miles.
> Dead chuffed.





Well done pal!


----------



## GrasB (27 Nov 2009)

ianrauk said:


> It's blow one's own trumpet time....
> 
> 10,000 cycling miles for the year to date..
> My yearly target was 8000 miles.
> Dead chuffed.





bhoyjim said:


> Can we make it a duet Ian ? yearly target 3000 miles, i passed the 5000 barrier today.



If you're gonna do more miles than targeted, you might as well do it in style!  well done people!

arallsopp, I know that feeling, my unoffical target for the month is 1000 miles & I've got to find 100 an extra miles. Annoyingly & unusually I've got after work commitments today & Monday so I've got to find them over the weekend & I'd planned to do very little cycling .


----------



## redflightuk (27 Nov 2009)

Well done all.
My target for the year was 8000 too. I've been a bit inconsistant with my daily mileage over the last couple of weeks but i'll be off to Brighton in a few hours so hopefully a good total coming up tomorrow.


----------



## daz999 (27 Nov 2009)

Wow some great achievments there!!!

I've just completed 5249 miles for the year to date, which hits my target of averaging 100 miles per week in 2009. I may go out for another 40 miles on Sunday, i havn't really decided yet.

The bike needs some TLC, worn rims to be replaced and a new chain. I will do this during December and get back on the bike again in the new year.

In the mean time i've foolishly agreed to accompany a work colleague on lunchtime runs, helping her prepare for the Belfast marathon next May.

Don't think i've ever run more than a mile in my life! 

Have a good and safe December all yo mile munchers.


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2009)

I'm currently on target to get to my 3000 - I only have 206 miles to go!!! (target=250 miles per month). I want to make it before Christmas as I probably won't get that many miles in afterwards - with all the family visiting that goes on.


----------



## arallsopp (28 Nov 2009)

summerdays said:


> I only have 206 miles to go!!! (target=250 miles per month). I want to make it before Christmas


Sounds like you've played it perfectly mate. In the bag. Well done.


----------



## GrasB (28 Nov 2009)

Pocketed 43 miles today, so I'm on track a 33 mile commute on Monday gives me around 30 miles tomorrow to find. I may do a group ride though & polish the 1000 barrier off tomorrow


----------



## potsy (28 Nov 2009)

I set myself a 2400 mile target for the year(didn't start til April) which I passed on Thursday hopefully do another 200 or so by year end.
Next year got to be 3000+


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Nov 2009)

GrasB and I are jousting for position this month (I have a feeling Redflightuk will post a high score after the fnrttc). I passed my 11,000 for the year this morning whilst on a ride with Delthebike (who passed his 10,000 for the year) and Wowbagger (who passed his 7,000 for the year) so there were lots of celebratory drinks as we pootled around Mid-Essex.

I'm now on target for the 1000 this month if I do 30 miles tomorrow and Monday. Should be manageable...


----------



## Baggy (28 Nov 2009)

Am starting to get a bit concerned about my 2009 target, am going to end November with 100 miles under monthly target. Got the bike out this afternoon, but put it away again as it was raining so hard...


----------



## redflightuk (29 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> GrasB and I are jousting for position this month (I have a feeling Redflightuk will post a high score after the fnrttc). I passed my 11,000 for the year this morning whilst on a ride with Delthebike (who passed his 10,000 for the year) and Wowbagger (who passed his 7,000 for the year) so there were lots of celebratory drinks as we pootled around Mid-Essex.
> 
> I'm now on target for the 1000 this month if I do 30 miles tomorrow and Monday. Should be manageable...



Well done all three of you. As for posting a high score, i managed a century. Would have liked more but feeling wet/cold and not knowing the way back very well (Arallsopp was the only other rider up for returning and he wasn't sure of the route either) so caught the train to Luton and rode home from there.


----------



## summerdays (29 Nov 2009)

The thing is with targets ... last year it was also 3000 (well its started at 2000 which I did easily so I upped it) and I failed... this year hopefully I'm going to succeed. If I do ... do I keep the same target or do I increase it slightly? I'm so impressed with those of you with enormous targets!!!


----------



## arallsopp (29 Nov 2009)

redflightuk said:


> Well done all three of you. As for posting a high score, i managed a century. Would have liked more but feeling wet/cold and not knowing the way back very well (Arallsopp was the only other rider up for returning and he wasn't sure of the route either) so caught the train to Luton and rode home from there.



Sorry about that mate. Clive and I did the same, if that helps. Train back, then pootle around until we clocked the century. 

Clive's computer was on the blink for some of the ride, so he was relying on my telemetry for his final score. Post ratification with the GPS, turns out he logged 97! 

I went up and down the road twice after dropping him back, and bagged the tonne. Rude?


----------



## HelenD123 (29 Nov 2009)

2500 sounds like a nice round number so I need to fit in another 220 miles before the end of the year. Trouble is I get a bit wary of being out on the roads in the run up to Christmas as drivers are so distracted and rushing around trying to get that last present... If I can fit in a couple of commutes this week and I'm definitely out next Sunday I might have a chance of making it. Well done everyone!


----------



## GrasB (29 Nov 2009)

2 firsts today, one was breaking the 1000 miles in a month barrier, the other was my first solo ride over 50miles, 75.3 miles to be precise! What was even better was the usual group decided it was to wet to ride... yet I did 75miles you light weights


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Nov 2009)

Well done GrasB


----------



## GrasB (29 Nov 2009)

AH, thank & hope you can step up into the 1k mile club this month 

I wonder what zizou will do, (s)he's been leap frogging me every day, however my75 miler & my now typical 33 mile commute gives them 50 miles to put in tomorrow.


----------



## zizou (30 Nov 2009)

really pleased to break a 1000 for this month as when i started using cyclogs in about october i 'only' managed about 600 or so miles, and that was being out on my bike for at least a couple of hours most days so i didnt think i could put much more time in to increase the miles what with the weather, winter nights etc. since then got my road bike and the miles have increased almost effortlessly as has my average speed quite considerably. 



GrasB said:


> AH, thank & hope you can step up into the 1k mile club this month
> 
> I wonder what zizou will do, (s)he's been leap frogging me every day, however my75 miler & my now typical 33 mile commute gives them 50 miles to put in tomorrow.




you'll be safe as i just logged about 45 miles


----------



## GrasB (30 Nov 2009)

zizou it's been really useful to have someone leap froging me, you helped me keep my daily average up


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Nov 2009)

Look you lot, I had a brief flurry of being second place (to Aran) or an occasional first place (when he was off on a jolly abroad), so I'm not pleased about being pushed down the rankings by you young upstarts! Good thing Zizou logs for CycleChat Ecosse...

But well done to you all. I just scraped in my 1000 for the month; it wasn't looking likely when I was ill mid-month so I feel good about it. It's been my hardest 1000 due to the weather etc and so I feel pleased that I've done it. I have to do just under 900 in December and I'll have my 12,000 for the year


----------



## arallsopp (30 Nov 2009)

Good work my love. Well done.


----------



## GrasB (30 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen, I may be new to cyclogs but I've been putting in 500-700 miles a month for year


----------



## aran20 (1 Dec 2009)

Well done to the Novenmer 1000+ milers and of course the rest of you for enduring some of the worst conditions of the year thus far. If only all days could be like today, aye!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Dec 2009)

What d'you mean, it's horribly parky today. If only all days could be like a nice windless sunny July day instead!

Best of luck to all for the December rides. Aran, we hope you're going to knock ThomasThailand off the top this month; after all, he's only swanning around in beautifully warm conditions in a balmy part of the world whilst we battle snow, ice, hail, freezing winds and the fact that your bike is laden like a very heavy thing.

I'm looking with interest at the total for the year. Although I'm currently in second place on the CC team it looks as though Redflightuk may well overhaul me. Boo, hiss!


----------



## redflightuk (2 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> What d'you mean, it's horribly parky today. If only all days could be like a nice windless sunny July day instead!
> 
> Best of luck to all for the December rides. Aran, we hope you're going to knock ThomasThailand off the top this month; after all, he's only swanning around in beautifully warm conditions in a balmy part of the world whilst we battle snow, ice, hail, freezing winds and the fact that your bike is laden like a very heavy thing.
> 
> I'm looking with interest at the total for the year. Although I'm currently in second place on the CC team it looks as though Redflightuk may well overhaul me. Boo, hiss!


I've got to average just over 40 miles a day to get to 12k, so my 28mile start to the month is not very good.
Well done every body for last month and good riding for this. I'm off to the stables in a minute (the long route) as its not raining or freezing.


----------



## aran20 (2 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> What d'you mean, it's horribly parky today. If only all days could be like a nice windless sunny July day instead!
> 
> Best of luck to all for the December rides. Aran, we hope you're going to knock ThomasThailand off the top this month; after all, he's only swanning around in beautifully warm conditions in a balmy part of the world whilst we battle snow, ice, hail, freezing winds and the fact that your bike is laden like a very heavy thing.
> 
> I'm looking with interest at the total for the year. Although I'm currently in second place on the CC team it looks as though Redflightuk may well overhaul me. Boo, hiss!




No chance beating Thomas T... His average for last month was 70+ mile a day, now thats serious mileage!


----------



## 4F (2 Dec 2009)

aran20 said:


> No chance beating Thomas T... His average for last month was 70+ mile a day, now thats serious mileage!



He works for a cycle tour holiday company so gets paid to add miles. I followed his link from his bikejournal website once which he posted in response to loads of Americans questioning his mileage as they did not like being outdone.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Dec 2009)

...not that you're a stalker or anything Tony


----------



## arallsopp (2 Dec 2009)

If you're gonna stalk someone, Thomas T is a good target. Of course, you'd need the legs for it.


----------



## aran20 (2 Dec 2009)

arallsopp said:


> If you're gonna stalk someone, Thomas T is a good target. Of course, you'd need the legs for it.




Not so much the legs... It's the time, but suppose it is his job, he gets paid to ride his bike, so it's inevitable that it'd be tough to get the yellow jersey off him. 

Hats off to him though, amazing how he churns out those big miles each month.


----------



## 4F (2 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> ...not that you're a stalker or anything Tony



ahem, I was amused at all the postings by our American Freinds such as "bullshit are you doing that much" and "you sure you are not doing km's rather than miles" and hence followed the the link he used as evidence 

They didn't like it much that some one was beating them.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Dec 2009)

Not every month - he hasn't won the Yellow Jersey since February (apart from November of course).

It is amazing, the mileage that he does though.


----------



## aran20 (2 Dec 2009)

Was'nt the weather a total let down again today... 2 and a half hours of wind free sunshine, then a huge downpour for the last hour and a half... Grrrrrreat.

Had a scary moment-- Was desending down into fareham, (Wet roads, raining, heavy traffic, roadworks) Pulled my front brake and the cable snapped and all the bits and pieces seemed to end up un my front wheel. Could hear all my spokes clattering and pinging, but luckily they all held.

Fingers crossed for decent weather tomorrow.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Dec 2009)

We've got rain here tomorrow... but we're off out in the car to pick up Uncle James's new bike, which will be exciting  We'll go out tomorrow evening on the bikes to test it out, no doubt.

Just had an hour's ride in nice clear weather but very wet roads; the fields aren't draining too well round here so I had to go through some inch deep puddles on the road - my mudguards helpfully flip the water up onto my backside so I'm looking forward to a hot shower!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2009)

Oooh do I get my bike back then? 



Auntie Helen said:


> We've got rain here tomorrow... but we're off out in the car to pick up Uncle James's new bike, which will be exciting  We'll go out tomorrow evening on the bikes to test it out, no doubt.
> 
> Just had an hour's ride in nice clear weather but very wet roads; the fields aren't draining too well round here so I had to go through some inch deep puddles on the road - my mudguards helpfully flip the water up onto my backside so I'm looking forward to a hot shower!


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Oooh do I get my bike back then?


Yes, I need to sort out some swapover day - I'd like to also visit my friend in Tonbridge so it might be towards the school holidays (if that's OK) rather than in the next couple of weeks. I assume you're ready to return the trike?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2009)

Whenever is fine for me Helles, I finish work for 2 weeks on the 18th.
Trike is done, I have toured and scared the locals with it and now it needs to go home lol..


----------



## arallsopp (2 Dec 2009)

So happy to see so many xmas hats!


----------



## aran20 (3 Dec 2009)

Waheyyyyyyyyy! Double dry rides today!


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Dec 2009)

Looks a bit wet here but we're about to go out on the New Bike.







PS, that's not me!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2009)

Nice one Helles.. I like the colour.
A full report when back please...


----------



## arallsopp (3 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one Helles.. I like the colour.
> A full report when back please...



I think she's had him for a while. He had a better tan last I saw him, but its definitely the same guy.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2009)

Arf!!



arallsopp said:


> I think she's had him for a while. He had a better tan last I saw him, but its definitely the same guy.


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Dec 2009)

Yep, had him for over 16 years, the bike just a few hours...

Anyway we went out in some drizzle and James is very happy with it. It's a quiet, smooth and comfy ride. I had a go and did about half a mile before triangular bottom got the better of me. He's just fettling it now in the hallway.


----------



## Garz (3 Dec 2009)

Haha, remind him he's got a new bike to fettle AH!


----------



## aran20 (4 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Looks a bit wet here but we're about to go out on the New Bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to see he's got some mudguards on her... He'll certainly need them! Nice bike by the way, looks compfy.


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Dec 2009)

He says it's comfy but that saddle was all wrong for me!

Well Aran you've almost caught ThomasThailand up. Well done!


----------



## aran20 (4 Dec 2009)

Leading now... but not for long. I've just done some mega-hard longer intervals again for an hour or so. Got an hours rest then ride to work and ride home again tonight, so there's another 40 odd miles to add later. No doubt TT will add some 'crushing' mileage to his total later.

I can't keep this up though as it's knackering me out. Doing the hard intervals in preperation for the Christmas '10's.

Weather good again today. Cold though.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Dec 2009)

Big ride today Ian! And it seems that 10,000 miles for the year is in sight for you. Are you going for that? Can you manage another 612ish miles this month?


----------



## GrasB (5 Dec 2009)

Well today I didn't do any cycling, but the lotus has had an awful lot of work done to it. I'll make that up by having a long ride tomorrow & if the fair-weather lightweights cut things short I'll just extend the ride .


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2009)

Yes Helles the Bromley Cyclists Kent ride and a few extra miles. And yes, don't see why not...


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Dec 2009)

I'm not in the league of you 'super mile crunchers' but today I passed my year target of 12000 Km. so feel quite pleased!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Dec 2009)

Congratulations Keith!

And you are a super mile cruncher... I remember looking at your scores on Cyclogs with awe.


----------



## arallsopp (9 Dec 2009)

Well done mate. I'm still 550km off my target for the year (eek!) *and* am directly behind you on the monthly ranking. 

Still got a few commutes to bring it in, but know I'm gonna be short though unless I take evasive actions.


----------



## arallsopp (9 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Congratulations Keith!
> 
> And you are a super mile cruncher... I remember looking at your scores on Cyclogs with awe.



Helles. He most certainly is not. As far as I can see, he's never logged a single mile.

Kilometres, plenty. But no miles....


----------



## aran20 (11 Dec 2009)

Corrr! Chiillly on't willy this morning for the ride 'ome!


----------



## redflightuk (11 Dec 2009)

It wasn't too cold here, just very foggy but thats cleared now so i'll get some more miles in on the way home.


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Dec 2009)

Looking nice and sunny here  I've just washed my bike so it's all fresh and happy for a Christmas Meal Ride with the YACFers this evening. I have my christmas lights fixed to the flagpole so I'm getting into the festive spirit - and am just off to buy some reindeer antlers for me and a santa hat for Uncle James so we give the good burghers of Shenfield and Chelmsford a fright as we cycle past in the dark this evening.

Real scrap for third place in the CycleChat team this month!


----------



## aran20 (11 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Looking nice and sunny here  I've just washed my bike so it's all fresh and happy for a Christmas Meal Ride with the YACFers this evening. I have my christmas lights fixed to the flagpole so I'm getting into the festive spirit - and am just off to buy some reindeer antlers for me and a santa hat for Uncle James so we give the good burghers of Shenfield and Chelmsford a fright as we cycle past in the dark this evening.
> 
> Real scrap for third place in the CycleChat team this month!




Yeah I noticed that! Should keep the mileages hight then. Big Dave has recently moved house, (Cylechat newboy) he commutes 34 miles now, so he should be a top 10 rider each month now.


----------



## GrasB (11 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Real scrap for third place in the CycleChat team this month!


After last months 1000 miles came up relatively easily I thought why not make it my monthly target!


----------



## Garz (13 Dec 2009)

I have proudly inputted my last cyclogs data today hitting my yearly target of 2k miles since I bought my first road bike back in June. Now to begin plotting next years target!

Thanks to all the CC team for spurring me on, cyclogs makes it easier and helps motivation!


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Dec 2009)

Well done Garz 

I have persuaded my husband to start logging on Cyclogs now he has his new bike. He's entered the rides he's done since he bought it (3rd December) and his name is U_James (short for Uncle James) but he's logging for the YACF team as he does more social rides with them than CycleChatters. They need the help, certainly!


----------



## summerdays (13 Dec 2009)

I've only got 10 miles to do... so for me tomorrow will be the day!!! Not sure where it will be or whether I will notice it though. On my last commute of the year.


----------



## GrasB (13 Dec 2009)

Garz, target reached...  

You're right about having others around to compete against, it really does work, if it wasn't for zizou last month I've never made my target miles for Nov, we spent the latter half of Nov leap frogging each others miles just when I needed motivation.


----------



## Garz (13 Dec 2009)

Thanks AH and GrasB, am tired but glad I got it complete before the new year came in!


----------



## summerdays (14 Dec 2009)

I've just made it - though I had to go around the block an extra time .... couldn't stand coming home half a mile short of my yearly target!!! I thought Cyclogs might have had some balloons popping or some big banner saying - well done... but no business as usual.


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Dec 2009)

It's great to see all the targets being reached before the New Year, congratulations to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well done Garz
> 
> I have persuaded my husband to start logging on Cyclogs now he has his new bike. He's entered the rides he's done since he bought it (3rd December) and his name is U_James (short for Uncle James) but he's logging for the YACF team as he does more social rides with them than CycleChatters. They need the help, certainly!



I can see a Liverpool / Everton family split in the offing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arallsopp (15 Dec 2009)

Great to see so many targets being reached before the all tricky Christmas season really kicks in. I've still got 203 miles to go. If I really stretch it, 160 of them can be commuting, so I need another 40 odd. No riding after the 23rd of the month either...


----------



## redflightuk (16 Dec 2009)

A couple of weeks ago when i passed 11k someone at work asked if i could reach 12k. I foolishly said "of course i can" . I've got it down to 36 and a bit miles a day required to get there by the 31st. 
Just seen the weather and it looks like snow over the next few days so i may be wishing i'd kept quiet


----------



## arallsopp (16 Dec 2009)

I hear you redflight. Its absolutely freezing out there at the mo. Came back late last night (21.8 miles, arriving 11pm) and had only just warmed my feet up before heading back into the ice for this morning's commute. 

There was a broken drain on Crystal Palace hill, and the water had frozen along the kerb. Not good.


----------



## redflightuk (16 Dec 2009)

Up here in the frozen north of hertfordshire the snow's settling. Not looking good for tonights ride home.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2009)

Just having a flurry here on the banks of the Thames in Greenwich. But no cycling for me today.


----------



## arallsopp (16 Dec 2009)

Good flurry just West of you in Chiswick. Looks to be settling on roofs around us. Can't see across the river for little bits of white in the air.


----------



## Bman (16 Dec 2009)

You lot put me to shame! 

I'll be suprised if I manage to clock just 800 miles on my new bike before the new year!


----------



## Baggy (16 Dec 2009)

No snow in Devon, just a light drizzle after a frosty start. Have about 250 miles to do before the 31st to meet my target for 2009...


----------



## GrasB (16 Dec 2009)

I had rain, hail, sleet & snow... also I completely miss-dressed for the weather that I ended up riding in at the 30 mile mark & aborted the ride. It's just cold drizzly rain now, still a less than 25 miles/day for me to hit this months target


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Dec 2009)

Nice snow  Just been out for a 22 mile ride in the lovely fluffy stuff  It's the one time of year when I might be faster than other cyclists, y'see, and I'm certainly braver in the icy corners...


----------



## arallsopp (16 Dec 2009)

Just a teeny bit jealous of your third wheel now AH.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Dec 2009)

Uncle James is selling his trike shortly... there's still a chance to get a hold of that third wheel yourself


----------



## arallsopp (16 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Uncle James is selling his trike shortly... there's still a chance to get a hold of that third wheel yourself



Excellent. I'd assumed he was selling it complete, so never thought to make an offer. I'll take the front right one please. £25 do it?


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Dec 2009)

No, that's underpriced considering it's running some nice tyres and it has drum brakes and everything. You'll have to come up with some more dosh.

It's possible he'll throw in the entire rest of the trike if the figure is good enough!


----------



## arallsopp (16 Dec 2009)

I figure a trike like this loses a third of its value in the second hand market. Now, I'm very generously offering to take the loss making third off your hands, even putting £25 of my own money behind it, to leave you with a bike that's kept 100% of its value.

And this is how you repay me?


----------



## GrasB (16 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Nice snow  Just been out for a 22 mile ride in the lovely fluffy stuff  It's the one time of year when I might be faster than other cyclists, y'see, and I'm certainly braver in the icy corners...


I keep eyeing up a Catrike Speed but price & space issues keep rearing their heads


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Dec 2009)

Ah, so a Trice QNT could be just what you need!

You, too, can cycle as slowly as Auntie Helen


----------



## GrasB (16 Dec 2009)

With the other half getting a new scull boat a bit of fold-up trickery isn't going to help. It's more needing a garage extension or shed!


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Dec 2009)

Well I've been out today. Didn't go very far though...


----------



## arallsopp (18 Dec 2009)

Good work AH!

I got back from an Xmas pootle with the boys late last night (maybe 0045ish) so can claim my 'went out in the snow' prize for both days. Went to see the Oxford Street lights, which was nice.

Quite cold though!

Me + Mista Preston at the top of Bromley Hill (we're in the road, NOT the pavement):





Me + Lupin at the top of Bromley High Street:





Left the kitchen in a bit of a state when all the meltwater came out of the rear cassette, brake calipers, and (particularly) mudguards.


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Dec 2009)

Well done you two, the photos are good and it looks nice but I'm glad the snow is not out here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrasB (18 Dec 2009)

almost 13 miles on packed snow... I certainly like my Schwalbe Marathon Winter tyres


----------



## arallsopp (18 Dec 2009)

I think its the calming influence it has on cars that I most enjoy. MistaPreston clearly found the whole thing entertaining too, as he doesn't seem to stop smiling in the (admittedly brief) footage I caught.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbPgXPMdHg


----------



## Bman (18 Dec 2009)

My Maxxis Ignitors did quite well! 



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugt3hdfNtfI


----------



## redflightuk (19 Dec 2009)

Well done Aran on passing 12k. I'm just under 500 miles from that total at the moment, i'll give it a go as long as we don't get too much more of the white stuff.
Managed to get 33 yesterday after the main road started to clear and the cars had been dug out of the drifts along the lane from the stables. 3 feet deep in places where it had drifted off the fields. It didn't take long to clear with the forklifts bucket and the tractor with towing chain. 
Red was more than happy to stay in his stable with a nice big haynet so i headed off and did a couple of laps of the whitwell loop. Don't know how far i'll go today, it's showing -4 at present. I'm off to see the steam train go through Knebworth at 7:30ish then i'll see what the ice situation is.


----------



## aran20 (19 Dec 2009)

redflightuk said:


> Well done Aran on passing 12k. I'm just under 500 miles from that total at the moment, i'll give it a go as long as we don't get too much more of the white stuff.
> Managed to get 33 yesterday after the main road started to clear and the cars had been dug out of the drifts along the lane from the stables. 3 feet deep in places where it had drifted off the fields. It didn't take long to clear with the forklifts bucket and the tractor with towing chain.
> Red was more than happy to stay in his stable with a nice big haynet so i headed off and did a couple of laps of the whitwell loop. Don't know how far i'll go today, it's showing -4 at present. I'm off to see the steam train go through Knebworth at 7:30ish then i'll see what the ice situation is.




Thanks. Do you know, I hadn't even realised my overall total for the year. It's the start of the Christmas 10's, as I said previously, I'm doing 3 this year starting tomorrow up at Farnham on the Bentley bypass. Thursday is my next one in the New Forest and finally Boxing Day is my final event for 2009.

Good on you all for getting out in the snow, We don't seem to have had half as much as all of you down here on the South coast, but it has been pretty icer's though.

Take care all on those cold icy roads.


----------



## GrasB (19 Dec 2009)

I'll probably not be reaching 1000 miles this month as I fear I've pushed my self too hard & I've got a background illness as I'm stiff, sore & can't have anything with dairy in it else ...

Anyway I've only got 40 miles to reach my given target of 750 miles/month (around +50% over my nominal monthly mileage for the past few years).


----------



## aran20 (19 Dec 2009)

aran20 said:


> Thanks. Do you know, I hadn't even realised my overall total for the year. It's the start of the Christmas 10's, as I said previously, I'm doing 3 this year starting tomorrow up at Farnham on the Bentley bypass. Thursday is my next one in the New Forest and finally Boxing Day is my final event for 2009.
> 
> Good on you all for getting out in the snow, We don't seem to have had half as much as all of you down here on the South coast, but it has been pretty icer's though.
> 
> Take care all on those cold icy roads.





Belay the last... 2 races now, tomorrows race has been cancelled! doh!


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Dec 2009)

That's disappointing 

I have managed 31 miles today


----------



## arallsopp (21 Dec 2009)

Cyclo-commuted in this morning (as per usual), with lots of ice out there. Snow still pretty thick on the grass / pavement. Only one incident on the way in, with two wheel skid ending with a bail into ploughed snow somewhere around a park in Crystal Palace. Was quite a soft landing, considering 

88 miles to target....


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Dec 2009)

238.49 miles to reach target...

Just come in from 13 miles in the snow in the beautiful country lanes around here. Stunning scenery but my toes are very cold!


----------



## arallsopp (21 Dec 2009)

Yep. I think that's maybe a specific issue with 'bents. My toes freeze on the long ride home. 90 minutes in sub zero with your feet elevated is no fun. Plus, the cut outs on the soles of my (MTB) shoes mean that there's very little insulation on the underside. Mightn't be a problem on an upright, but sole first, its breezy!

238 is a lot of miles. I reckon you should ride to mine and back. That'd cover the bulk of it, particularly if you let me navigate


----------



## aran20 (21 Dec 2009)

Worst ride/commute ever today. This morning at 04:30 was OK but a little cold with a brief snow flurry, but this afternoon was hell, started off the ride home in the rain, (not too bad), but then that turned to blizzard like conditions for about 20 minutes, which really chilled me down, and turned the already busy roads to a slush pit, then the snow turned to rain again and froze me to the core. Was not enjoyable at all, I could hardly sort myself out getting in the house as my hands were so numb! 

Nice and warm now though. All showered up and raring to go again tomorrow? Ha!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2009)

LOL like yer style Aran....

Mrs ianrauk just called to say it is snowing quite heavy at home.. 12 miles away here, it's raining.. so a right horrid mix



aran20 said:


> All showered up and raring to go again tomorrow? Ha!


----------



## aran20 (21 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> LOL like yer style Aran....
> 
> Mrs ianrauk just called to say it is snowing quite heavy at home.. 12 miles away here, it's raining.. so a right horrid mix




If only you could have heard me eff'in and blind'in in the garage when I finally did manage to get in!


----------



## GrasB (21 Dec 2009)

aran20 said:


> Worst ride/commute ever today. This morning at 04:30 was OK but a little cold with a brief snow flurry, but this afternoon was hell, started off the ride home in the rain, (not too bad), but then that turned to blizzard like conditions for about 20 minutes, which really chilled me down, and turned the already busy roads to a slush pit, then the snow turned to rain again and froze me to the core. Was not enjoyable at all, I could hardly sort myself out getting in the house as my hands were so numb!
> 
> Nice and warm now though. All showered up and raring to go again tomorrow? Ha!


Give the man the hard-core (nutter) cyclist of the year award! .

I managed to get it just right, it was raining on the way home & just started to get some real flakes of snow when I got to the door. The tips of my fingers were a little cold but that's about it.


----------



## arallsopp (22 Dec 2009)

Many many crowded trains, and nobody liking me bringing the bike aboard means andy ended up riding home. Not great, but nowhere to leave bike at work right now... 

Chiswick, Victoria, Charing Cross, London Bridge, Lewisham, Catford Bridge, oh sod it, Bromley Hill and home. 22 miles or thereabouts. Ice in the gutter. Ice in the middle. Took 3 hrs 15 mins, which is a good 2 hours longer than usual.

Worst bit of riding all year. BRRRrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2009)

glad I got the train home last night. A21 was solid with cars. Trains were solid with people. Managed to get a train home ok just about. But walking the mile and half from station to home was a nightmare. The snow/slush/rain was so very slippery. 

Got the train back in this morning, all the roads now seemed to have dried up so will deffo cycle home tonight.


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Dec 2009)

I thought you were off work this week!

James and I just went out to buy some final bits for his Grand Fudge-Making Extravaganza that he does each Christmas for his relatives. 13 miles on mostly clear roads - the snow is really melting round here - but we took a short-cut through Castle Park in Colchester and the cycle route hadn't been gritted. I had a lovely time slipping and sliding around on three wheels but James sensibly walked so it's not done our average speeds much good!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2009)

Should have been off, but got tons to get through at work. So will finish today until the 4th. But due to all this bleedin' poop weather I have now missed 2 cycle commutes...grrrr


----------



## Garz (23 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Should have been off, but got tons to get through at work. So will finish today until the 4th. But due to all this bleedin' poop weather I have now missed 2 cycle commutes...grrrr




*Two*!! 

I dont commute so us weekend riders have tailed off due to the weather also buddy!


----------



## Baggy (23 Dec 2009)

So far we've not had any really rank weather, but this morning it was freezing with black ice and now it's chucking it down. No commutes this week (off work, luxury ) so have got a couple of longer rides in as well as feeding the traffic-light goblins on the solstice. 

Not inclined to go out today but can't afford to miss any more days or will struggle to hit my target!


----------



## arallsopp (24 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Due to all this bleedin' poop weather I have now missed 2 cycle commutes...grrrr



I hear you buddy. I hear you. Managed to get called into the office today (poop) but with two hours heads up (phew) which meant I could go the nice way (yay).

Result, I'm now only 24 miles from target. That's got to be doable.


----------



## redflightuk (24 Dec 2009)

Should of been working until midday today but boss came round at the end of last tea break yesterday and after a short speech he said we could have the morning of aswell. So with 359 miles to go and the main roads clear of snow i better get pedalling to stand any chance of getting near the target.


----------



## Garz (24 Dec 2009)

Good luck red!

Alot of mileage for only a few days pal.


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Dec 2009)

I still need to fit in 140 miles before the end of the year. Bl***y weather! And I've got a new bike which I can't take out yet because of the crappy weather.


----------



## redflightuk (25 Dec 2009)

Garz said:


> Good luck red!
> 
> Alot of mileage for only a few days pal.


Cheers Garz and merry christmas. Managed to knock 61miles off yesterday. Just off to feed Red and turn him out for the day. Think i'll take the long route.


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Dec 2009)

Ianrauk's in with a chance of 10,000 for the year and redflightuk and I are striving towards 12,000. The CycleChat team is doing very well on Cyclogs this year


----------



## Garz (25 Dec 2009)

Very true AH, but can we improve on the figures for a new next year target?


----------



## redflightuk (25 Dec 2009)

Another 57 leaving 241. Looks a bit better than a couple of days ago.


----------



## GrasB (26 Dec 2009)

I'm still ill & any sustained physical exertion leaves me feeling rather nauseous so I'm not likely to break the 900 mile barrier this month . That said if I get half a chance I'll be gunning for that 1000 mile barrier again.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2009)

Sorry to hear that Gras, hope it passes over quickly..


----------



## Garz (26 Dec 2009)

Im over in ireland visitting the wife's side for xmas, luckily the cold I have caught is during this crap weather and over-eating has made me strong enough to fight it off within a few days.

Just need to work ass off when I get back to shed the lbs put on!


----------



## Baggy (26 Dec 2009)

Luckily the weather has been grand for the last couple of days so and steadily trundling towards target. Only 69 miles left to go 

Having looked at the forecast think I've got two days left to do them before 30mm of rain and ice lands on us...


----------



## Baggy (27 Dec 2009)

Today's ride was cut short due to two visitations from the punct*re fairies  Fingers crossed for the weather staying un-icy.

Everyone is so close to their targets! This is the first time I think I've ever lost weight in December


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2009)

Hmm ... the weather looks as if it could get worse again ... today might be the best day for some extra miles.... we only lost the last of the snow off the road yesterday afternoon and there is still a small pile in the garden where we tried to make a snowman but it was the wrong type of snow.


----------



## arallsopp (28 Dec 2009)

Yep. I hear you. Only 20 miles from target, but if I don't get it in whilst Tunkaneevey is asleep this lunchtime, I reckon its lost.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2009)

got to do 90 miles for my (new) target. No riding today as my and ilovebikes are off to football, but should be able to knock it out tomorrow on the Sig ride.....


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Dec 2009)

I only need to do 45 miles so should do it tomorrow on the Sig Nature ride... although with the weather forecast of snow it might mean the route is shortened.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2009)

Yes just seen the weather report on the news.... snow is forecast.. :-(


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Dec 2009)

Oops, my maths went wrong there! I only have 35 to go. Hopefully the weather will allow us all to meet up tomorrow, but failing that there's the Christmas WARTY on Wednesday.


----------



## arallsopp (28 Dec 2009)

Were any other miles in the prior thousands as hard to schedule as these last few?
What *is* that about?


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Dec 2009)

12,000.13


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2009)

nice one Helles, well done. Looks like I'm not going to reach 10,000 miles. Today's weather here is so crap.. so nothing to do except clean the Roubaix...again.
Hopefully I can get out tomorrow and Thursday to knock out the 98 I need.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Dec 2009)

Well if you're bored tomorrow you could come on the Christmas WARTY, leaving Chelmsford Railway Station at 11:00am for a 32 mile loop. You could then ride home...


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2009)

would love to Helles, but have got friends coming round tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## arallsopp (29 Dec 2009)

If you wanna settle into a big bike cleaning session, you're welcome at mine Ian. I *need* to clean both the 'bents properly, but can't seem to get round to it. A little company might just push me over the edge into productivity


----------



## arallsopp (29 Dec 2009)

Oh, and congratulations AH! Well done!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2009)

Andy, sounds tempting... what day you looking at for the big clean then?


----------



## arallsopp (29 Dec 2009)

As soon as I get my toolkit back off MistaPreston. 
Evey says its even ok if you bring ILB!

SPONGEPAAARTY!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Dec 2009)

Can I join in?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2009)

See... you come round my house.. see all the gears and crankset set out nice and shiney clean on the table, watch me put them back together again.. and now you want to join in the fun 



Auntie Helen said:


> Can I join in?


----------



## arallsopp (29 Dec 2009)

Thurs?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2009)

Sounds good to me mate.....afternoon do ya?



arallsopp said:


> Thurs?


----------



## arallsopp (29 Dec 2009)

Come by mid-morning, and you'll get a free lunch thrown in. We can use the afternoon to parade our wares back to yours (coincidentally giving me the final 20 I need to close the year on target)


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2009)

as much as a free lunch sounds absolute brill... I need 98 miles to get my 10,000. If the weather is as bad tomorrow as it has been today then I'm not going to reach it, and mid morning thursday will be fine... if the weather is good tomorrow, then I have 2 days to do the 98... so will have to be afternoon mateypeeps.. 

ps send over your address ta


----------



## MacB (29 Dec 2009)

so what times should I drop off and collect my bikes following their free clean and service?


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Dec 2009)

Just checked the car fuel records; I have done 12,000 miles on the bike and my car has done 6,237 miles, although some of them were James using it rather than me (perhaps 1000). So I am doing well overall with the car/bike ratio.

It just so happens, too, that most of the car miles for the second half of this year are driving the bike to start a group cycle ride somewhere...


----------



## Baggy (29 Dec 2009)

Well done Auntie Helen


----------



## MacB (29 Dec 2009)

Baggy said:


> Well done Auntie Helen



Yep, echo that, it's a pretty impressive year by any standards there young lady Anything in mind for 2010 AH or are you playing it by ear?


----------



## GrasB (29 Dec 2009)

Well done there AH... time to visit your local cafe for some some cake  as you've earned it.

I didn't do any cycling today I at least managed to do some fairly strenuous work, dropping the 'box on the Exige, so hopefully I can get some miles in tomorrow...

...150miles in 2 days is a possibility but I duno if it'll just shunt me back to square one again.


----------



## Garz (29 Dec 2009)

Great job AH, whats the new years goals then? (also for the other CC loggers)


----------



## MacB (30 Dec 2009)

I'm going to aim to double up, so 10k miles here for 2010


----------



## arallsopp (30 Dec 2009)

I'm going to half mine. Work / domestic / ride balance was waaay too tricky this time around.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Dec 2009)

My goal for 2010 is fewer miles - I'm wavering between 8,000 for the year or 9,000. I may start at 8,000 and see if that seems a bit too few (that's about 22 per day).

My second goal is to completely strip down my trike in January and do a complete fettle/clean. I've never done anything like that before but it is necessary after cycling in the snow/salt. I may discover I'm missing some tools whilst I do it so might end up with a day or two off the bike (don't want to use James's trike as it's very clean and about to go up for sale).


----------



## Nuncio (30 Dec 2009)

You could aim for 8760 miles ie 1mph average.

Well done on the 12,000 miles btw. I know you were right down to the wire. I completed my 10,000 miles on Monday but was well on top of things by mid-December so have been taking things easy and avoiding the stress of having to go out when the roads were icy. And all 10,000 have gone to yacf on bikejournal, so I'm a double interloper here. Sorry folks.


----------



## aran20 (30 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Just checked the car fuel records; I have done 12,000 miles on the bike and my car has done 6,237 miles, although some of them were James using it rather than me (perhaps 1000). So I am doing well overall with the car/bike ratio.
> 
> It just so happens, too, that most of the car miles for the second half of this year are driving the bike to start a group cycle ride somewhere...




Absolutly fabulous AH, really chuffed you made it. I've been off the bike as you can see for a while after a nasty fall on ice, should hopefully back after a few more days.


----------



## Garz (30 Dec 2009)

I got my road bike in june and set a target of 2k for the year end, shall up this target to 5k for 2010. As I don't commute and work away a lot during the week I don't think I would have enough time to aim too high.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2009)

same as last year, 8000 miles.. though not sure how this will pan out with the new addition to the household


----------



## potsy (30 Dec 2009)

Started in April as an absolute beginner so had no idea whether my 2500 mile target was feasible,turned out it was a bit too easy,done by start of December.
Am going for 4000 next year,1st full year.If I can commute on average 3 times a week that will take care of nearly 3000 of it,so should be ok.


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> 12,000.13



Did you have to go around a block to get that .13? Congratulations - that's an impressive total - when I think of the comments of surprise I get for a mere 3000 then I think some non cyclists would just assume you were lying or mixing it up with your car mileage. 

As for my target... I want to increase my 3000 which I did do but not by very much, so it might go from 250 pm to 275 which would make 3300 for the year.


----------



## GrasB (31 Dec 2009)

A quick 11 miler in today & I may go out latter & try a 40 on the road fixie to take me to 900. Still I'm over 850 miles with a week of riding lost due to illness is nothing to be sniffed at.


----------



## Garz (31 Dec 2009)

Got a small 23 in today, first for nearly three weeks stuck to the local main roads as theres still places not fully thawed out.


----------



## Baggy (31 Dec 2009)

summerdays said:


> As for my target... I want to increase my 3000 which I did do but not by very much, so it might go from 250 pm to 275 which would make 3300 for the year.


Well done! That was my strategy, I aimed for an extra 50pm on the previous year...and have done a little bit extra as well.

Managed to break my 4000 target yesterday  Am going round the block to make it 500 for the month in a minute.


----------



## redflightuk (31 Dec 2009)

Congratulations Auntie Helen and everyone else. I've just arrived home with 8.8 miles to go for my 12k, which just happens to be the distance from here to the stables via my hilly route, so at about 4:30 this afternoon i'll be crossing the finish line.


----------



## GrasB (31 Dec 2009)

well done there redflight... I think 12000 is next years target.



summerdays said:


> Did you have to go around a block to get that .13? Congratulations - that's an impressive total - when I think of the comments of surprise I get for a mere 3000 then I think some non cyclists would just assume you were lying or mixing it up with your car mileage.


When I told someone, a long time ago, that I cycled 20 miles a day he said that was BS because I'd win the Olympics if I could cycle that far in a day...  you have no clue my friend!


----------



## aran20 (31 Dec 2009)

Happiest of New Year celebrations to everyone... Don't drink too much! Well done to eveyone for this years massive mileage totals. Good luck for 2010.


----------



## arallsopp (31 Dec 2009)

Oh fannies. Dropped Ian back to his and put in a quick loop around Wickham on the way home to close my remaining 20 miles for the year. Picked my way home through back streets trying to avoid the gritter as my bike is finally all shiny. Miscalculated, and got in with 6 miles still to close! 

There's a party at my sister's place tonight. Looks like I'm riding there 

I want my 1mph average.


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Dec 2009)

Congratulations all on a cracking year of cycling, whatever the mileage.

2010 will start quietly for me as I am disassembling the bike and giving it a thorough service, thus no riding for several days. I shall miss it but the bike badly needs some TLC.

Here's hoping for sunshine and safety for 2010!


----------



## arallsopp (1 Jan 2010)

(Phew, made it. 8760th mile completed at 2342hrs, Dec 31st, 2009.)

Congrats all, and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Garz (1 Jan 2010)

Gratz arallsopp!

Happy new year aswell.


----------



## zizou (1 Jan 2010)

really pleased to make it over a 1000 this month, was much more of a struggle than last month where i seemed to manage it relatively 'easy'. if it wasnt for the guilt over stuffing my face with christmas goodies then i'd never have had the motivation to get out so much


----------



## redflightuk (1 Jan 2010)

arallsopp said:


> (Phew, made it. 8760th mile completed at 2342hrs, Dec 31st, 2009.)
> 
> Congrats all, and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


That was a bit close.. Well done and HAPPY NEW YEAR to all


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jan 2010)

Happy New Year Cycloggers!

And to start off the year, here's your chance to buy my husband's recumbent trike at a bargain price: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=1062538#post1062538

Yes you, too, could ride as slowly as me! Well, you could ride in ice and snow without any problems faster than others, I suppose.

How about it Aran, it seems like you don't have enough bikes yet! There's always room for one more...


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2010)

AH (or anyone else) how many days did you end up cycling last year?


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jan 2010)

363  So missed the full year with two days of illness, but otherwise fairly pleased with that.

Just taken the chain off my trike as I'm commencing the Big Fettle. I had a chain break two days ago but have noticed several partly broken links on the chain now I've removed it so I was lucky not to have more problems.

It's all a very mucky job...


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2010)

Wow - I knew that illness had kept you off for 2 days so well done for completing the rest.


----------



## arallsopp (1 Jan 2010)

Great effort AH, and very good result! Do you know if there's a way to have cyclogs show the 'summary' view for the previous year? By the time I logged my last 2009 mile, it was already 2010, so I never saw my percentage time, target graph, etc

Oh, and your Jan 1 sounds like my Dec 31. Except I had the benefit of Ian's compulsive cleaning skills, and frequent visits from a toddler 
I think the kitchen is just about back in order.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Jan 2010)

We now know we don't have the correct tool to remove a SRAM Micro Cassette so that's another thing for the shopping list.

I don't think you can get the Cyclogs Summary Page back. Maybe you should download your rides for 2009 and make a lovely Excel Graph instead?


----------



## arallsopp (1 Jan 2010)

Good call. That SRAM stuff is tricky. Having ridden a few miles on the re-assembled bike last night, I've just found the clickbox on my SRAM dual drive spinning. Result: can't use top 4 gears on derailleur.
Bah... Time to re-mess the kitchen I feel


----------



## Bayerd (1 Jan 2010)

As I only took up cycling last August, I didn't bother with Cyclogs last year. Started today aiming to track each ride to measure progress. I'm currently in the top 10!

But only because there's only 10 entries so far today though.....


----------



## Baggy (1 Jan 2010)

summerdays said:


> AH (or anyone else) how many days did you end up cycling last year?


About 170 days. Perhaps I'll make my target 200 days of cycling this year.


----------



## GrasB (1 Jan 2010)

GrasB eases into the year with a 32 mile casual ride... posting an average 19.71mph average  that'd be why I drifted round the eastern Barton road/M11 roundabout then 

<sarcasm>I think I should be ill more often </sarcasm>


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2010)

OK hands up.... who is mariussteyn?
Registered on CC Cyclogs but not on here.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2010)

Really? It was working when we tested it wasn't it not?



arallsopp said:


> Good call. That SRAM stuff is tricky. Having ridden a few miles on the re-assembled bike last night, I've just found the clickbox on my SRAM dual drive spinning. Result: can't use top 4 gears on derailleur.
> Bah... Time to re-mess the kitchen I feel


----------



## aran20 (1 Jan 2010)

How about it Aran, it seems like you don't have enough bikes yet! There's always room for one more... [/QUOTE]


Thanks for the offer AH, but I reckon I'd fall off as I've heard they're a bogga to balence on... 

Think Mrs Aran would have something to say as well! To rude to repeat on here I suspect.


----------



## aran20 (1 Jan 2010)

GrasB... 

Do you race at all, as your average speeds for your rides are always well high, even for this time of the year?


----------



## GrasB (1 Jan 2010)

I have this thing with (motor)bikes, that every time I go some where I try to go faster & harder than before, the reason I no longer have a motorbike, so you could say I race my self every day. I also thrive in 0-8C temps, so until the road is dicy I'll be quicker. See the chart below to look at the max speeds, my average drops because I have to be more careful on the corners.

There's a guy I cross paths with relatively often, we'll have an impromptu training rides if we cross paths early into our rides, for the last 2 years he keeps on badgering me to join a club & start racing because I'll probably be very good at it... I'm not convinced my self.


----------



## arallsopp (1 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Really? It was working when we tested it wasn't it not?



Aye, it were, and it held all the way home, only coming loose after it had been chilled, warmed, then chilled again. Issue was that little locating washer, we were using to position the click box. Its not for the clickbox. Clickbox is always perpendicular to axle, and doesn't care about rotation.
Axle, on other hand, requires locking to dropouts, as hub gear puts torque into axle. Result, push hard, axle spins, wheel idles.

Fix is simple. Flip locating washer so pin faces inwards, within dropout.

Only issue: I can't find my spanners!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2010)

aha. simples.. bring the bent round to mine where I have spanners...


----------



## arallsopp (1 Jan 2010)

Cheers bud. Not sure if I trust it for riding right now, but if I'm not rolling by close of play Sat, that might be the first thing I do on Sun.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2010)

let me know.. am also more then happy to pop by tomorrow spanner in hand


----------



## arallsopp (1 Jan 2010)

Thanks mate. That's much appreciated. I have your mobile, and will call if I need to lean on you.
For the public record, this is (of course) not Ian's fault. This is what happens when I try to fix something without owning the correct tools.
Now... Where are my zipties???


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> OK hands up.... who is mariussteyn?
> Registered on CC Cyclogs but not on here.



HNY Ian - isn't Marius a guy who used to be around when I logged stuff on that site? Maybe yacf one time, or another London group who clocked a lot of miles with him doing 99.99% of them! Come on Marius - we know you're lurking.


----------



## arallsopp (1 Jan 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclogs/4225624033/


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jan 2010)

Yeh - London...can tell by the sun.


----------



## summerdays (2 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I don't think you can get the Cyclogs Summary Page back. Maybe you should download your rides for 2009 and make a lovely Excel Graph instead?



That is one feature that I wish they did have.... having to remember at the end of the month to log in and copy that month's summary is annoying.



GrasB said:


> I also thrive in 0-8C temps, so until the road is dicy I'll be quicker. See the chart below to look at the max speeds, my average drops because I have to be more careful on the corners.



You just need weather conditions added to the graph... can't remember but was it icy at the beginning of November as well?


----------



## GrasB (2 Jan 2010)

summerdays said:


> You just need weather conditions added to the graph... can't remember but was it icy at the beginning of November as well?


I tend not to put weather data in my logs, however I know where to get it. The reason for my Nov fall off was a fag throwing hooligan caused me to come off the bike & hit the deck, for about a week it was very painful to ride, to the point I had 2 homeward commutes I didn't ride because I was so stiff/sore. That took about 2 weeks to really clear up to the point I was willing to push hard again.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2010)

I don't know mate... but do think it's a bit off someone posting miles on the CC log when they do not even post on here....



Aperitif said:


> HNY Ian - isn't Marius a guy who used to be around when I logged stuff on that site? Maybe yacf one time, or another London group who clocked a lot of miles with him doing 99.99% of them! Come on Marius - we know you're lurking.


----------



## Baggy (2 Jan 2010)

Ah well, am glad to have made my 2009 target as have woken up with a rank sore throat, so think a few days off are going to be in order...


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Jan 2010)

Well I just got back from a ride of 9.98 miles (the bike trip computer said 10.07 but my Garmin has disagreed now I've downloaded the route!) which was my first of the year and on James's Trice as mine is still awaiting a few parts. Couldn't go as far as James's boom is a bit short so my knees don't entirely appreciate it.

So it's day two of the year and I've already dropped 40 miles...


----------



## GrasB (2 Jan 2010)

AH, you're 0.12 miles/day down... I think you can make that up


----------



## montage (2 Jan 2010)

So what is the rule with turbo miles?


----------



## montage (2 Jan 2010)

aran20, heard you had a nasty accident on ice?
Looks like my knees are getting better so I may see you on one of the local TTs around here if you ever take part in them.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2010)

I would say it's just not Cricket Monty old chap.

In all seriousness, just don't think it's in the spirit of Cyclogs. I could quite happily spend hours on end spinning away on the exercise bike and add the miles... but it's just not cycling.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Jan 2010)

Montage, the rule is that you can use Turbo Miles as long as they're logged with a GPS rather than a wheel-mounted cycle computer 

No, not really, it's up to you whether you log them or not. The choice is yours.


----------



## GrasB (2 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> I would say it's just not Cricket Monty old chap.
> 
> In all seriousness, just don't think it's in the spirit of Cyclogs. I could quite happily spend hours on end spinning away on the exercise bike and add the miles... but it's just not cycling.


+1 in all honesty I was dubious about logging my version of Cancellara’s decent... good fun that but not exactly typical cycling conditions.


----------



## arallsopp (2 Jan 2010)

Evening all. You'll be pleased to hear I just logged my first miles of 2010. A whopping 3.4 mile loop, from my house, to my sister's... and back! 
I do feel a little ashamed, because really it was 2 rides of 1.7 miles each way, with a pretty long stop in between.


----------



## arallsopp (4 Jan 2010)

(quick note: Sorry Mista Preston! I just jumped you )


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Jan 2010)

So.... what are people's mileage targets for 2010?

I'm aiming for 9,000 miles this year (which is about 25 a day) but I shall probably do fewer in the winter months and more in the summer, rather than a set 750 per month.


----------



## arallsopp (4 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm aiming for 9,000 miles this year (which is about 25 a day)



I enjoyed the challenge of 1mph average last year, so had a target of 8760. This year, I'm dropping it to 5000 miles, but I can always re-factor later on if it starts to climb


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2010)

8000 miles again for 2010...
Though am going to leave CC Cyclogs team and set up new one... Bromley Resident's...


----------



## montage (4 Jan 2010)

I won't log them (with the exception of the 6 I allready logged). In that case I shall be contributing late february/march as I am still weary of going for longish rides as the knees are still weak. Having to shiver by the roadside waiting for a moody parent isn't the best way to spend an evening


----------



## arallsopp (6 Jan 2010)

wahey! Just logged my commutes for yesterday, and now I'm 6th for the team. Can't see me holding it, as too much snow out there to commute in today. Working from home Thurs / Fri, so I reckon I'm done for the week.

Pants.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2010)

Didn't commute today, but wished I had. A21 looks fine.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jan 2010)

Lots of snow here today so looks like it's a day off the bike again.

The parts for my trike were due to be posted today but ICE have emailed me to say they don't think the courier will be collecting so it'll be off the road a bit longer. I've lengthened the boom on James's trike now though so it's more comfy and I can ride it OK.


----------



## redflightuk (6 Jan 2010)

Managed to ride the whole commute today. Home-farm, too early for most people to be up. Farm -work 90% offroad on old railway line and bridleways. Great fun, no traffic and only 2 other mtber's.
The ride home was a bit slower with deeper snow and also stopping to take pics on the way.


----------



## GrasB (8 Jan 2010)

Can you guys log rides at the moment (8/1/2010)?


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Jan 2010)

Dunno but I've not done any rides to post for the last couple of days  This take it easy after 12,000 miles is going a bit far (I blame the weather and the fact I'm having to use Uncle James's Trike)


----------



## Garz (8 Jan 2010)

Only 25 miles covered since xmas, bad surfaces and working away. Bought a turbo trainer tonight as it's getting that bad!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2010)

Site says it's closed for maintenance 



GrasB said:


> Can you guys log rides at the moment (8/1/2010)?


----------



## GrasB (8 Jan 2010)

Ah.. just checked by logging out! They don't tell you if you're persistently logged into.


----------



## lazyfatgit (9 Jan 2010)

I'm just getting 123-domain name reg when i try?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2010)

yep, seems to be completely down at the moment


----------



## eck (9 Jan 2010)

I've just started using Cyclogs. Does this happen often? 
I've been using bikejournal for a couple of years, which has the occasional "down" for an hour or so, but nothing like this.
I must say, though, that Cyclogs seems to have lots more features, for free, than bikejournal, which appeals to a mean, anoraky Scotsman like me.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jan 2010)

It does have phases of going down, sometimes for a couple of days. It's irritating but then I think it's a one-man-band website run by a chap in his spare time (I may be wrong).

When I registered with Bikejournal I found it all too busy - too much advertising and other stuff. I like the cleanness of Cyclogs.


----------



## marinyork (9 Jan 2010)

I'm quite worried this time. Might have to pay pal them some money if they survive.


----------



## Baggy (9 Jan 2010)

Ooh, it's looking a bit ominous...but am sure it will all be ok.


----------



## rafiki (9 Jan 2010)

Still down. Better start writing the day's stats on an envelope


----------



## redflightuk (10 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> It does have phases of going down, sometimes for a couple of days. It's irritating but then I think it's a one-man-band website run by a chap in his spare time (I may be wrong).
> 
> When I registered with Bikejournal I found it all too busy - too much advertising and other stuff. I like the cleanness of Cyclogs.



I still use Bikejournal as backup but Cyclogs is my prefered site. I also registered on Bikewire and like Cyclogs they have a monthly yellow jersey winner they also have a King of the mountains (which i won in December) and a green jersey for the fastest average speed of the month. Thats one i'm never likely to win.


----------



## Garz (10 Jan 2010)

KotM based on elevation or something else red?


----------



## GrasB (10 Jan 2010)

I've found My Cycling Log which has a great target system:


> Whole year
> 12000.00 mi between Fri, Jan 1, 2010 and Fri, Dec 31, 2010
> [Cycling]
> *Progress: 3%*
> ...



I also like Bikewire but neither can replace cyclogs


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2010)

The same thing happened with Cyclogs last year. I'm sure it will be back up and running pretty soon.


----------



## GrasB (10 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> The same thing happened with Cyclogs last year. I'm sure it will be back up and running pretty soon.


Which is a worrying thing imo.


----------



## redflightuk (10 Jan 2010)

Garz said:


> KotM based on elevation or something else red?


Hi Garz. Its Elevation.


----------



## Davidc (10 Jan 2010)

I kept cycling logs before I used Cyclogs and have kept them going, useful when the site goes down.

There's always a bigger risk of failure wiith private sites like Cyclogs and CycleChat than with commercial sites, so it's always worth keeping data copies youself.

Hope it's back soon.


----------



## Bman (11 Jan 2010)

Just did a whois on the domain. :



whois said:


> Domain ID: D150837802-LROR
> Domain Name:CYCLOGS.ORG
> Created On:01-Feb-2008 11:15:27 UTC
> Last Updated On:09-Jan-2010 12:08:43 UTC
> Expiration Date:01-Feb-2015 11:15:27 UTC



I hope he hasnt let the domain expire!


----------



## Rassendyll (11 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> It does have phases of going down, sometimes for a couple of days. It's irritating but then I think it's a one-man-band website run by a chap in his spare time (I may be wrong).



No you're absolutely right, plus he has kids and a job. He lives around the corner from me and I sometimes ride with him. I'd been using the site for a while before he even mentioned he ran it.

I'll email him to see what's happening.


----------



## Davidc (11 Jan 2010)

Any news? it's still down this morning (though judging from the weather forecast I won't be riding much until later in the week!)


----------



## Rassendyll (11 Jan 2010)

OK I've heard from Mr Cyclogs...

The good news is the domain registration has not lapsed and all the ride data has been backed up.

It's the same problem that occurred before - the hosting service claim it is taking up too much server capacity. 

The bad news is there is no obvious answer so he has to check all the code, polarise the dilithium crystals and all that sort thing, but as noted above, he does it in his spare time so there's no way of knowing how long it will take.

Pen and paper or a spreadsheet for the duration. Keep calm and carry on.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2010)

Aha... good news. And as I suspected... it is the same issues as last time.
Thanks Rass.


----------



## rafiki (11 Jan 2010)

Rassendyll said:


> OK I've heard from Mr Cyclogs...
> 
> The good news is the domain registration has not lapsed and all the ride data has been backed up.
> 
> ...



I guess 'available capacity' is a function of £££? I would be more than happy to make a small contribution to boosting that capacity if necessary.


----------



## mrben (11 Jan 2010)

Anybody know who he's hosting with? 

Also, it would appear that the twitter and flickr users have been deleted, which worries me a little, although if he's debugging server load issues I guess he might do that...


----------



## marinyork (11 Jan 2010)

If we can get it through paypal or whatever I was thinking of having a mini cyclechat fund raising exercise for cyclogs. Of course the money may not be used for getting a better service but that's a risk and fair enough with what they've done up to now.


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Jan 2010)

He did previously have a 'donate' facility (which I used) but didn't do much to advertise it.


----------



## snorri (11 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> He did previously have a 'donate' facility (which I used) but didn't do much to advertise it.


+1 and ditto, and happy to donate again, I just don't want to be the only one.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2010)

Dind't see that you could donate. But once up and running will throw a few quid his way


----------



## Baggy (11 Jan 2010)

snorri said:


> +1 and ditto, and happy to donate again, I just don't want to be the only one.


+ another 1 (and Chuffy)!

Thanks to Rassendyll for investigating, it must sometimes be a thankless job for Mr.Cyclogs trying to maintain it in his spare time - but he does have a big fan club


----------



## Plax (11 Jan 2010)

Ah, I had wondered what had happened, thanks for the update. Bikejournal is is then (I use both).


----------



## Rassendyll (12 Jan 2010)

I'll ask whether more money would mean more server resilience, and if so then yes perhaps a fundraising exercise would be beneficial to all.

FWIW I think you can be pretty sure that any funds would go towards maintaining / improving the site. As mentioned above, he is very low key on the donations and has resisted any temptation to put advertising or any commercial features on the site.

However there is of course a down side to buying better hosting etc which is that the cost then gets locked in, and requires more reminders to donate, and then the people who donate feel ownership of the site and there is pressure to keep it running and give value for money. It's another level of commitment and implications. I don't know but I wouldn't be surprised if he politely declined. 

My own contribution is buying him the occasional cup of tea at the top of Box Hill (which I always reach before him, just in case he reads this ). I've assured him the the huddled masses of the internet are wishing his code well and yearning not to be free.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Jan 2010)

Maybe a small annual subscription would be an idea.


----------



## Plax (12 Jan 2010)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Maybe a small annual subscription would be an idea.



That could work, Bikjournal has difference levels of memebership (free, premier & club I think it is) and you get a little yellow jersey by your name if you subscribe. Cyclogs could perhaps do somthing similar.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2010)

I think the thing is if it was subscription only it would put a lot of people off. And no doubt the chap who runs it would want as much traffic and people signing up as possible. So perhaps as Plax said above, a sliding scale would definitely work. But to make it simple just have Free and Premier. Free just gets you a listing where you can see yourself on the leader board only, Premier to give you access to all the other pages & features.


----------



## Coco (12 Jan 2010)

Taking money off people changes it from being a fun thing to work. People's expectations may also change.


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Jan 2010)

Well the bits for my trike arrived today so it now has a fresh rear cassette, new chain tubes, new chain and I have some spare other bits (including a new idler which I do need to fit but we can't get the old one off!). It's weird being back on my trike after using James's since 1 Jan - mine feels really comfortable and wide and relaxing.

I'm way way down on my target this month, having done a measly 136 miles so far when I should have done 350ish. Oh well!


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2010)

I don't even want to look at how few I have done - probably under 50 ... still at least I have the rest of the year to play catch up.


----------



## Rassendyll (13 Jan 2010)

Reply from Mr Cyclogs... not a matter of money, but even if it was then as Coco succinctly said, it changes the whole game.

"Unfortunately, it's not a matter of money, but time. There are problems with the code which are making the app unstable, so needs a full code review and analysis to sort out. Sorry if it's inconvenient for the cycle chat people, but hopefully they can appreciate that this is a hobby/spare time website, and cannot be guaranteed to be available. I'm really busy with work at the moment. I did start on a ground-up re-write last year which should, hopefully, eliminate these problems, but it will be a while before it's ready. In the meantime, they'll just have to be patient... "

I should add, he works as a contractor in the IT section of a city bank so it's not the most secure environment at the moment and not to be taken for granted.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jan 2010)

Hmmm, that sounds like it might actually be a while before it's back up. I may have to log elsewhere for a while, but Bikejournal annoys me. Anyone else got any recommendations?


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jan 2010)

GrasB said:


> I've found My Cycling Log which has a great target system:
> 
> I also like Bikewire but neither can replace cyclogs


I like the look of My Cycling Log and will log there until Cyclogs comes back up. I've stuck a CycleChat team on there - a team of just one (me!)

I hadn't downloaded my Cyclogs data for a while but I do have all 2010's data on Ascent (extracted from my Garmin) so I can put that newly on My Cycling Log.


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (13 Jan 2010)

Rassendyll said:


> I should add, he works as a contractor in the IT section of a city bank so it's not the most secure environment at the moment and not to be taken for granted.



Is it your "local bank" as that's where I am contracting at the moment, perhaps we can schedule a meeting to help get this resolved: two heads are better than one as they say!!!


----------



## Scoosh (13 Jan 2010)

My Cycling looks friendly too, so, once the ice etc is gone and I start riding again, I'll try it out.

[and you can record turbo rides as well, on a special page ]


----------



## Rassendyll (13 Jan 2010)

Shrimp_Stu said:


> Is it your "local bank" as that's where I am contracting at the moment, perhaps we can schedule a meeting to help get this resolved: two heads are better than one as they say!!!



No, it's a foreign commercial bank, although I gather it at least didn't invest all the money it never had in magic-bean plantations.

I'll ask if he is open to offers of help but again I think we've been through that before and it gets back to it being something that he just does when he can and when he feels like it. 

Next time we ride to Box Hill I'll let you all know and you can ambush him and give him Chinese burns until he promises to fix it, or carrot-cake and tea depending on your approach to motivation.

I like Bikewire, although it is a strange mix of nice dynamically generated stuff and really clunky old lists and prescribed actions. 

Sob...

Cyclogs was just so simple and did what it should do.


----------



## Davidc (13 Jan 2010)

I've registered with mycyclinglog - not too painful and fortunately I've kept ride data on aspreadsheet longer than on cyclogs, and still do.

I preferred cyclogs, but it isn't there any more!

Can I suggest that if all the cc cyclogs crowd are going there the Scotland bunch set up their own group again to avoid the mileage total being too embarrasing....


----------



## Garz (13 Jan 2010)

Here is a cycling log:


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jan 2010)

Shocking!

If anyone wants to join the CycleChat team on MyCyclingLog then the URL is here: http://www.mycyclinglog.com/group_view.php?gid=528 But I have to approve you!


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Shocking!
> 
> If anyone wants to join the CycleChat team on MyCyclingLog then the URL is here: http://www.mycyclinglog.com/group_view.php?gid=528 But I have to approve you!


I'd join AH but you probably wouldn't notice my massive 0 miles for Jan.
Roll on the thaw.


----------



## rafiki (13 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Shocking!
> 
> If anyone wants to join the CycleChat team on MyCyclingLog then the URL is here: http://www.mycyclinglog.com/group_view.php?gid=528 But I have to approve you!



I have just sent you a request to join Helen.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jan 2010)

You's in Rafiki.

Keep it coming folks!

I quite like mycyclinglog's system, the only disadvantage being I haven't found it easy to see a rating of different teams (called 'groups')

What I do like is that you can have more than one target ('goal') so I have 9000 for the year but 500 for January as I'm going to do more mileage in the summer. Mind you, I'm way down on the month so am unlikely to reach 500 as it is!


----------



## GrasB (13 Jan 2010)

There doesn't seem to be any competitive ranking on mycyclinglog, but I do like the report & goals system. I can't remember can you enter ascent data in cyclogs?


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jan 2010)

Nope, no Ascent data in Cyclogs as far as I remember. 

I like the Service information section too which I'll probably use to record when I change tyres, chain etc (although I have this info on a spreadsheet too).


----------



## Iainj837 (14 Jan 2010)

I am going to use my cycling untill cyclogs is back

I would also pay some money as i use it a lot


----------



## Davidc (14 Jan 2010)

The lack of rankings in My Cycling Logs is a bit disappointing.

I'll certainly be back on cyclogs as and when it returns.

Putting the data on MCL has brought home how little I've been on the bike this month. only 25 miles up to today, and as my wife has objected to me doing my usual 20 mile Thursday evening trip by bike tonight (and hidden the bike keys), and I won't be able to go out by bike at the weekend, it's gong to go on being a bad month.


----------



## lazyfatgit (14 Jan 2010)

Thank You Auntie Helen, although i don't think there's much chance of catching you mile munchers!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jan 2010)

I'm not munching miles this month at all!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jan 2010)

Aha, the groups are listed in order of biggest mileage on this page: http://www.mycyclinglog.com/group_view.php

Only thing is, I don't know whether this is just this year or overall. Think it must be this year. Anyway, Cyclechat is seventh overall


----------



## GrasB (14 Jan 2010)

7th overall with everyone above with over twice our rider count... CC's spanking botty


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jan 2010)

Aha, it is this year's ride totals. We need to get some more members and blast 'em out of the sky. Where's Aran20 when you need him? He and Redflight and GrasB should propel us to the top...

Oh, and Ian has more miles than listed on MyCyclingLog but the details are lost in Cyclogs somewhere. I think he's on about 300 in total for the month, is that right Ian?


----------



## GrasB (14 Jan 2010)

Well you can't say I'm not doing my bit, well on target for my 1000 miles/month... Now if we can somehow get ThomasThailand on board.

PS. AH, add http:// to the front of the cyclechat url so it becomes a link


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jan 2010)

We don't want ThomasThailand as he doesn't post here - this is a real CycleChatters team!

Thanks for the comment about the URL, it has been done.


----------



## GrasB (14 Jan 2010)

AH, sorry that was a little subtle... on board as in posting on here & thus part of the CC logging team


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2010)

I can't remember what the rest of Januarys mileage was until Cyclogs went down. I know if was nearing 300 miles which would have put us 6th ...



Auntie Helen said:


> Aha, the groups are listed in order of biggest mileage on this page: http://www.mycyclinglog.com/group_view.php
> 
> Only thing is, I don't know whether this is just this year or overall. Think it must be this year. Anyway, Cyclechat is seventh overall


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jan 2010)

Redflight, how did you add 240 rides to MyCyclingLog? Last year's ones, I mean. Is there an import feature somewhere?

And Rassendyll, I don't have a backup of my last year's rides as a CSV more recent than September. If Mr Cyclogs has all this data, is he able to send it to us at least?


----------



## redflightuk (15 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Redflight, how did you add 240 rides to MyCyclingLog? Last year's ones, I mean. Is there an import feature somewhere?


I started using MyCycling at the start of last year along with several others, i wanted to try a few for a year to see which was most user friendly but towards the end of the year i forgot to keep adding rides.


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jan 2010)

Someone named 'Farley' has just asked to join our team on MyCyclingLog as he says he was on the CC Team in Cyclogs. Does he have another name here?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2010)

John, looking at your avatar... you recumbent-ing now then?




redflightuk said:


> I started using MyCycling at the start of last year along with several others, i wanted to try a few for a year to see which was most user friendly but towards the end of the year i forgot to keep adding rides.


----------



## redflightuk (15 Jan 2010)

Morning Ian. I've had the trike for 2yrs now but i only use it at the weekend or holiday time. It has a trailer attached alot of the time for shopping and horse feed. The rest of the time i'm either on the mtb or road bike


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jan 2010)

What sort of a recumbent is it? It looks Trice-esque to me.


----------



## redflightuk (15 Jan 2010)

Correct. Tis a red QNT


----------



## arallsopp (15 Jan 2010)

Lovely. Just joined mycycling log btw. By the time I get home tonight, we'll be 134 miles further along the road. Wish I could remember what I did already this month. Suspect it was probably around 100, but will hold off adding until I'm sure.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2010)

Right... we are now 5th on the log.. and on the main graph on All Groups By Distance.


----------



## snorri (15 Jan 2010)

Ok, I would like to sign up to Mycycling for as long as Cyclogs is down. Can I just join the CC team, or is there some Oberlieutenant in CC that we should confer with first?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2010)

request to join the CC group on the site Snorri and Helen will give you the green light... she is the administrator. welcome aboard mate


----------



## gaz (15 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Shocking!
> 
> If anyone wants to join the CycleChat team on MyCyclingLog then the URL is here: http://www.mycyclinglog.com/group_view.php?gid=528 But I have to approve you!



requested to join.


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jan 2010)

It's good that you are all joining 

I don't know if the teams mileage refreshes monthly or whether this is the annual mileage. But surely we can get higher than fifth??


----------



## gaz (15 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> It's good that you are all joining
> 
> I don't know if the teams mileage refreshes monthly or whether this is the annual mileage. But surely we can get higher than fifth??



i think i've got around 120miles to log. so hopefully you will so it go up later.


----------



## marinyork (15 Jan 2010)

What are the thoughts on mycyclinglog. I'm in half a mind what to do.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2010)

once you get to grips with the site and work your way around it's very good imo. Not as straight forward and instant as Cyclogs, but good never the less. More I use it more I like it. Though I will go back to Cyclogs when it's back up and running, I will keep logging on Mycyclinglog too.


----------



## marinyork (15 Jan 2010)

Looking at it, it doesn't look too bad, I was wondering whether it had a personal records by week/year section that sort of thing? The actual interface of what I can see of other people's rides look all right.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2010)

yes it does



marinyork said:


> Looking at it, it doesn't look too bad, I was wondering whether it had a *personal records by week/year section* that sort of thing? The actual interface of what I can see of other people's rides look all right.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2010)

hmmm just checking mycyclinglog... seems to be down.. you having same probs Marin?


----------



## marinyork (15 Jan 2010)

Yup. I was just about to say ah go on then I'll sign up and it is down .


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2010)

lol, typical ain't it?


----------



## fenman (15 Jan 2010)

honest i signed up at 10:39 all i did was go back to suss out the lay out and this happens sorry fellow cc,s


----------



## redflightuk (15 Jan 2010)

Just added my ride for today. All seemed ok


----------



## snorri (15 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> request to join the CC group on the site Snorri and Helen will give you the green light... she is the administrator. welcome aboard mate



Thanks, signed up and in THE team too, now I just have to get pedalling.

PS I am/was sandy in Cyclogs.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2010)

Oh good, back up and running


----------



## marinyork (15 Jan 2010)

Yay. Shame I can't remember what I did earlier in january think it was about 80 miles plus what I've done this week.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2010)

yep same here. Had to have a little guess.. so near enough.


----------



## marinyork (15 Jan 2010)

Well I'll write down later. I've got a few small miles to add anyway from since when cyclogs went down.


----------



## redflightuk (16 Jan 2010)

Gone and found another logging site. Bikerides.com. What i like about it is when you've added your miles it shows your position on a virtual tour map of the states. It starts on the west coast right at the top of Washington state, currently i'm in Ritzville Wa, just under halfway to Yellowstone. The tour finishes in the Grand canyon after 10215 miles. On the map when you click on one of the bikes the pop up shows you who it is and the nearest town with links to info on both.


----------



## GrasB (16 Jan 2010)

Mycyclinglogs is back up... but I still had bikewire


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jan 2010)

I think I've learned from the Cyclogs disappearance that it's good to have the data in two places. Well I do anyway as I download from my Garmin to Ascent and can read the info off that (which is what I did for January). The annoying thing is that all last year's data is now missing, awaiting the return of Cyclogs. I have about half the data on Ascent but my old Garmin used to turn itself off a lot of the time so it's only got about 6,000 miles recorded for 2009 (I didn't get the thing until the end of February, for a start, and used Garmin Training Center until about May).


----------



## Garz (16 Jan 2010)

You guys returning to cyclogs if it re-emerges or are you convinced the alternatives are better?


----------



## lazyfatgit (16 Jan 2010)

I really only use these sites as its fun and motivational/inspiring. Ive always recorded ride miles in a log of some sort, originally in an old hard bound notebook, then on the corner of diary pages, and eventually on a spreadsheet.

I'll probably wait and see what everyone else does.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2010)

Yep, will go back to logging on cyclogs. (as well as the new one)


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jan 2010)

I may stick with the new site actually as I prefer its goals and reporting side; not sure whether I'd want to log everything in two places. I also like the fact you can record maintenance/servicing on the bike as that's a useful feature which I currently have to do elsewhere. 

MyCyclingLog seems to be less about comparing yourself to others though (not such obvious rankings) so perhaps wouldn't goad me to do more miles. On the other hand, I'm having a quieter year anyway so am trying to keep away from the worst of the competitiveness.


----------



## GrasB (16 Jan 2010)

Cyclogs is Teams CC's home so I'll be logging there. I actually prefer My Cycling Logs as has a much better stats & goals system. I'm also kinda drawn to bikewire for some reason.


----------



## Rassendyll (16 Jan 2010)

The answer really depends on how long it takes. Backdating a couple of weeks worth of rides is just about OK but a month or more is a real pain.

A couple of years ago Cyclogs went down quite early on in the year and I switched to Bikejournal, then at the end of the year went back to Cyclogs.


----------



## Rassendyll (16 Jan 2010)

The answer really depends on how long it takes. Backdating a couple of weeks worth of rides is just about OK but a month or more is a real pain.

A couple of years ago Cyclogs went down quite early on in the year and I switched to Bikejournal, then at the end of the year went back to Cyclogs.


----------



## longers (16 Jan 2010)

I've just written the values from the computers on the inside of my shed door. That's all the effort I'll make this year to collect info. 

I did like Cyclogs and appreciate the work put in to keep it running. I'll use it again if it comes back and not worry if it doesn't.


----------



## longers (16 Jan 2010)

I've just written the values from the computers on the inside of my shed door. That's all the effort I'll make this year to collect info. 

I did like Cyclogs and appreciate the work put in to keep it running. I'll use it again if it comes back and not worry if it doesn't.


----------



## marinyork (16 Jan 2010)

I'm going back to cyclogs when it comes back up. I still think I prefer it. Just wouldn't mind keeping a track on the miles on the low months like now.


----------



## marinyork (16 Jan 2010)

I'm going back to cyclogs when it comes back up. I still think I prefer it. Just wouldn't mind keeping a track on the miles on the low months like now.


----------



## Panter (16 Jan 2010)

I just got a message saying the cyclogs domain name may be for sale?

http://www.cyclogs.co.uk/


----------



## Panter (16 Jan 2010)

I just got a message saying the cyclogs domain name may be for sale?

http://www.cyclogs.co.uk/


----------



## GrasB (16 Jan 2010)

It's just a generic place holder page.


----------



## GrasB (16 Jan 2010)

It's just a generic place holder page.


----------



## Panter (16 Jan 2010)

GrasB said:


> It's just a generic place holder page.



Phew, thanks


----------



## Panter (16 Jan 2010)

GrasB said:


> It's just a generic place holder page.



Phew, thanks


----------



## redflightuk (16 Jan 2010)

I'll be back on cyclogs when it returns.


----------



## redflightuk (16 Jan 2010)

I'll be back on cyclogs when it returns.


----------



## MrRidley (16 Jan 2010)

redflightuk said:


> I'll be back on cyclogs when it returns.



Cyclogs for me too.


----------



## MrRidley (16 Jan 2010)

redflightuk said:


> I'll be back on cyclogs when it returns.



Cyclogs for me too.


----------



## Garz (16 Jan 2010)

Shall just log on spreadsheet as usual and add when its back up too.


----------



## Garz (16 Jan 2010)

Shall just log on spreadsheet as usual and add when its back up too.


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Right... we are now 5th on the log.. and on the main graph on All Groups By Distance.


Just entered my 1st ride for the team a mahoosive 5miles we'll soon be NO1


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Right... we are now 5th on the log.. and on the main graph on All Groups By Distance.


Just entered my 1st ride for the team a mahoosive 5miles we'll soon be NO1


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jan 2010)

Well 16 of us now on MyCyclingLog and we're still in fifth place overall as a team but I think fourth place is in sight.

Anyone know if the group resets per month or is it the overall yearly distance that it displays?


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jan 2010)

Well 16 of us now on MyCyclingLog and we're still in fifth place overall as a team but I think fourth place is in sight.

Anyone know if the group resets per month or is it the overall yearly distance that it displays?


----------



## rusky (17 Jan 2010)

Just joined & waiting for the group admin to add me


----------



## rusky (17 Jan 2010)

Just joined & waiting for the group admin to add me


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jan 2010)

Which she has now done


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jan 2010)

Which she has now done


----------



## Garz (17 Jan 2010)

Well done AH!


----------



## Garz (17 Jan 2010)

Well done AH!


----------



## rusky (17 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Which she has now done


----------



## rusky (17 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Which she has now done


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Jan 2010)

Damn, I finally get my bike out today for the first time in ages (), excitedly try to log onto Cyclogs and it's down.

Auntie Helen - which Garmin do you have? I've been thinking about getting one anyway to record the routes I've done and this may be the push I need.


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Jan 2010)

Damn, I finally get my bike out today for the first time in ages (, excitedly try to log onto Cyclogs and it's down.

Auntie Helen - which Garmin do you have? I've been thinking about getting one anyway to record the routes I've done and this may be the push I need.


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Jan 2010)

Damn, I finally get my bike out today for the first time in ages (), excitedly try to log onto Cyclogs and it's down.

Auntie Helen - which Garmin do you have? I've been thinking about getting one anyway to record the routes I've done and this may be the push I need.


----------



## 4F (18 Jan 2010)

Hmmmm if Cyclogs comes back then I will use it again otherwise I think it will be Bike Journal.


----------



## 4F (18 Jan 2010)

Hmmmm if Cyclogs comes back then I will use it again otherwise I think it will be Bike Journal.


----------



## 4F (18 Jan 2010)

Hmmmm if Cyclogs comes back then I will use it again otherwise I think it will be Bike Journal.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jan 2010)

Helen, I have the Garmin Oregon 300 and I absolutely love it! It's brill!

4F, can't you join MyCyclingLog and help us into fourth place?


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jan 2010)

Helen, I have the Garmin Oregon 300 and I absolutely love it! It's brill!

4F, can't you join MyCyclingLog and help us into fourth place?


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jan 2010)

Helen, I have the Garmin Oregon 300 and I absolutely love it! It's brill!

4F, can't you join MyCyclingLog and help us into fourth place?


----------



## 4F (18 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Helen, I have the Garmin Oregon 300 and I absolutely love it! It's brill!
> 
> 4F, can't you join MyCyclingLog and help us into fourth place?



Helen, I doubt my zero miles so far this year is going to rocket us up. Feeling under the weather at the mo


----------



## 4F (18 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Helen, I have the Garmin Oregon 300 and I absolutely love it! It's brill!
> 
> 4F, can't you join MyCyclingLog and help us into fourth place?



Helen, I doubt my zero miles so far this year is going to rocket us up. Feeling under the weather at the mo


----------



## 4F (18 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Helen, I have the Garmin Oregon 300 and I absolutely love it! It's brill!
> 
> 4F, can't you join MyCyclingLog and help us into fourth place?



Helen, I doubt my zero miles so far this year is going to rocket us up. Feeling under the weather at the mo


----------



## rh100 (18 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> If anyone wants to join the CycleChat team on MyCyclingLog then the URL is here: http://www.mycyclinglog.com/group_view.php?gid=528 But I have to approve you!



Request sent, thanks.


----------



## rh100 (18 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> If anyone wants to join the CycleChat team on MyCyclingLog then the URL is here: http://www.mycyclinglog.com/group_view.php?gid=528 But I have to approve you!



Request sent, thanks.


----------



## Panter (18 Jan 2010)

rh100 said:


> Request sent, thanks.



+1, thank you


----------



## Panter (18 Jan 2010)

rh100 said:


> Request sent, thanks.



+1, thank you


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jan 2010)

22 of us now! And we're just 75 miles behind the fourth-placed group. If only I hadn't been so lazy this month!


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jan 2010)

22 of us now! And we're just 75 miles behind the fourth-placed group. If only I hadn't been so lazy this month!


----------



## Garz (18 Jan 2010)

AH I will join you as soon as I get a ride in. Currently im like 4F but have done a fair few miles on the turbo and also went on a 3.5mile run after work this evening. Roll on the good weather..


----------



## Garz (18 Jan 2010)

AH I will join you as soon as I get a ride in. Currently im like 4F but have done a fair few miles on the turbo and also went on a 3.5mile run after work this evening. Roll on the good weather..


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2010)

Well I'm back on the commute now after wussing out over the last few weeks so hopefully get us 100+ miles a week.
The teams shaping up nicely now,will almost be a shame when cyclogs comes back,or are we gonna do both?


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2010)

Well I'm back on the commute now after wussing out over the last few weeks so hopefully get us 100+ miles a week.
The teams shaping up nicely now,will almost be a shame when cyclogs comes back,or are we gonna do both?


----------



## GrasB (18 Jan 2010)

I'm in the perfect weather zone right now... warm enough to be on the light weight long-sleved jersey but not hot enough for me to start overheating. This can be seen not only by my miles but also speed at which I'm doing them.... you'll notice as it gets warmer I'll get slower. So if anyone wana catch me up you're welcome to try


----------



## GrasB (18 Jan 2010)

I'm in the perfect weather zone right now... warm enough to be on the light weight long-sleved jersey but not hot enough for me to start overheating. This can be seen not only by my miles but also speed at which I'm doing them.... you'll notice as it gets warmer I'll get slower. So if anyone wana catch me up you're welcome to try


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2010)

only 50 miles behind now.. we can take them easy... c'mon good peeps, post up that mileage


----------



## lazyfatgit (18 Jan 2010)

tinkering with the tourer now, in preparation for some miles tomorrow.


----------



## marinyork (18 Jan 2010)

I've got something like 80 miles still jammed on cyclogs. If it comes up I'll post.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2010)

Just add it in Marin...


----------



## Mista Preston (18 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> 22 of us now! And we're just 75 miles behind the fourth-placed group. If only I hadn't been so lazy this month!



Cant get the page to open.....is it Safari friendly?


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Jan 2010)

Dunno, I'm using Firefox.

Hey, we're fourth now  Well done everyone  Only 700 miles to go to catch up to third place. We need Aran20!


----------



## rafiki (19 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well 16 of us now on MyCyclingLog and we're still in fifth place overall as a team but I think fourth place is in sight.
> 
> Anyone know if the group resets per month or is it the overall yearly distance that it displays?



I've got mine to add. I remember 192km when Cyclogs went down and after that a few more. I think it will be around 300km (been driving Seville - UK for last 4 days so no cycling then but up again today). I'll try to do it today.


----------



## Panter (19 Jan 2010)

Thanks for adding me AH, I've done my first commute today this Year so I've made a start.

I don't anticipate doing big mileages this month, in fact I've only just realised that this whole thread is in the Audax section so I've probably no business being here at all really...


----------



## arallsopp (19 Jan 2010)

Panter said:


> I've only just realised that this whole thread is in the Audax section so I've probably no business being here at all really...



Don't worry about that mate. Its just a hangover from shady origins. The vast bulk of us used cyclogs to log commutes, training and social rides. I'd be surprised if more than a couple of the big hitters logged more than 10% audax.


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Jan 2010)

Well I'm doing amazingly badly this month - only done 232 miles so far, fifth in the CycleChat Group on MyCyclingLog (probably eighth or tenth on Cyclogs, if it were still functional). Not only that, I've put on 3.5kg in weight since mid-December. Argh!

Still, new freehub arriving for the trike in the next day or two and once that's sorted and my gears are a bit better I shall try and up the mileage. Aiming for 500 this month but that might be tricky...


----------



## Panter (19 Jan 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Don't worry about that mate. Its just a hangover from shady origins. The vast bulk of us used cyclogs to log commutes, training and social rides. I'd be surprised if more than a couple of the big hitters logged more than 10% audax.



Phew, cheers


----------



## Davidc (19 Jan 2010)

Have the tourer back on the road now, with lower gearing and lower resistance tyres on it, so if the weather's decent should put in a few miles this weekend (while the other half's away for a couple of days...). Won't be in the big league but it'll add to the total.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2010)

nice one all. We have now hit 3rd place on MyCyclingLog


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Jan 2010)

Yes, brilliant everyone, and welcome to the new users... 27 of us now!


----------



## colinr (20 Jan 2010)

I'm in! Cyclogs is showing no signs of coming back, shame because it was nicer.


----------



## mr_hippo (20 Jan 2010)

Should I join in or remain solo?


----------



## arallsopp (20 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> nice one all. We have now hit 3rd place on MyCyclingLog



Darn. Now we're 4th again, but less than 100 miles out. Its a refreshing change from cyclogs where we tended to dominate. Also, cyclogs competition used to jump up at weekends, whereas this one seems to climb steadily. Suggests more people at mycyclinglog are using their bikes for utility transport rather than weekend warriors.


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Jan 2010)

mr_hippo said:


> Should I join in or remain solo?



Join in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davidc (20 Jan 2010)

Its a bit different having teams from North Carolina, Australia, and Portugal, all with high mileages!


----------



## gavintc (20 Jan 2010)

Have registered, will complete the stuff when I get home tonight and add some (not too many) miles.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2010)

Nice one Gavin.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2010)

Indeed... a bit more competitive then Cyclogs. Starting to really enjoy using it.



Davidc said:


> Its a bit different having teams from North Carolina, Australia, and Portugal, all with high mileages!


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2010)

I need to start logging my miles so remind me (as I'm too lazy to look back a couple of pages - almost too lazy to cycle this month). I'm with Helen with my weight going the wrong way - I've not got on the scales but I think I've put on weight AFTER Christmas rather than before.


----------



## snorri (20 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed... a bit more competitive then Cyclogs. Starting to really enjoy using it.


Competitive:?:
You didn't warn me about that before I joined.


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Jan 2010)

Only sixty miles behind the third-placed team! Welcome new members, keep those pedals turning...


----------



## MrRidley (20 Jan 2010)

OK i've added some miles (159) to the log, but how do i get in the CC team.


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2010)

I've so far added 11 miles and trying to work up the momentum to add the rest of my meagre pedallings to the site... how do I join too.


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Jan 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> OK i've added some miles (159) to the log, but how do i get in the CC team.


We're a 'group' - go to groups, find us and then click 'join' (or something similar). It'll email me and ask if we want you and I will approve you when I get back from the dogwalk!


----------



## GrasB (20 Jan 2010)

Currently almost 80 miles ahead... Team Australia are the next targets however they be a bit more challenging to beat.


----------



## Madcyclist (20 Jan 2010)

I was logging my rides for the Cycle Social team on cyclogs last year (just short of 10K) but was one of only a handful of riders recording rides regularly. Any room for more riders on the team ?


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Jan 2010)

There's always room for more riders, join in the fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2010)

HI Madcyclist, join up, drop Auntie Helen a request. Welcome aboard.

Edit: Just seen that you have now joined


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Jan 2010)

My rides are down this year so far as I've moved locations and am now working in Guangzhou, China. It's a big and busy city with "millions" of cars etc. or at least it seems like that. I bought a bike last Sunday and have had one ride on it so far but have now sorted a route for a ride to work, so hopefully the miles (kilometers) will start to grow. The main problem that I have is that my apartment is on the 13 floor of a fairly large block and so the lifts are very full most of the time and putting a bike inside is not so easy. In fact the security is trying to stop me taking it to the apartment but as there is no safe parking area for bikes I'm still managing to get past them at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gavintc (21 Jan 2010)

Hoping I can get out today to get some more miles to post. I am stuck inside waiting for Comet to deliver some white goods for our new property. The delivery window is 0800 - 1800 (so far nothing!!). It will probably all arrive at 1745.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2010)

As is usually the case 



gavintc said:


> Hoping I can get out today to get some more miles to post. I am stuck inside waiting for Comet to deliver some white goods for our new property. The delivery window is 0800 - 1800 (so far nothing!!). *It will probably all arrive at 1745.*


----------



## gavintc (21 Jan 2010)

User76 said:


> Theres a Tantric sex position called 'The Delivery Man'. You stay in all day but nobody comes



LOL, I like that one. He finally arrived at around 3pm, so I got out on the bike for a quick spin afterwards and I added another 23 miles to my monthly total. 

We do seem to be improving steadily and are close to pushing into 2nd place.


----------



## Baggy (21 Jan 2010)

User76 said:


> Theres a Tantric sex position called 'The Delivery Man'. You stay in all day but nobody comes




Will have to decide what to do about cyclogs this weekend - thanks to the ice and a rank lurgy I've not been on the bike since 1st Jan B)


----------



## gavintc (21 Jan 2010)

Well, I have made the move over and it is unlikely I will move back to cyclogs. It would be a complete pain to re-enter the data, so I think I will just stick with mycyclinglog.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2010)

Am thinking the same. And the more I use MyCyclingLog the more I like it.



gavintc said:


> Well, I have made the move over and it is unlikely I will move back to cyclogs. It would be a complete pain to re-enter the data, so I think I will just stick with mycyclinglog.


----------



## rafiki (21 Jan 2010)

User76 said:


> Theres a Tantric sex position called 'The Delivery Man'. You stay in all day but nobody comes



B)


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Jan 2010)

I do think MyCyclingLog is a good package overall. The only thing I find about it is that it's hard to compare your mileage to anyone else's unless they're on your team. So for me it'll probably be more about racing the rest of you CCers on MyCyclingLog than people like ThomasThailand who used to be on Cyclogs but we didn't interact with.


----------



## Davidc (22 Jan 2010)

Only Bicycle Victoria (Aussies) to go now and CC gets to No 1 - then CC Ecosse can go their own way and try for the No 2 slot!

If all goes to plan and the weather stays dry I may do a 56 tomorrow - a lot for me but I have all day for a change. The food's all packed, along with the waterproofs and various other bits. Hoping to do Taunton - Seaton - Taunton, and if it's really nice might come back via Sidmouth (more miles).


----------



## on the road (22 Jan 2010)

rafiki said:


> Still down. Better start writing the day's stats on an envelope


When it went down on a previous occasion, I decided to start putting all my statistics on a spreadsheet first and then to copy them over to cyclogs.


----------



## on the road (22 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Aha, the groups are listed in order of biggest mileage on this page: http://www.mycyclinglog.com/group_view.php
> 
> Only thing is, I don't know whether this is just this year or overall. Think it must be this year. Anyway, Cyclechat is seventh overall


Just joined


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2010)

Nice one. Welcome aboard



on the road said:


> Just joined


----------



## BikeShapedObject (23 Jan 2010)

So is cyclogs dead then? What a pain in the arse if it is. I HAD backup up my entries (downloaded the sheet from the cyclogs site) but I've lost that somewhere! 

SO that's all last years data in the bin for me then. Is there any way to contact the owner?


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

I, too, have lost all my data. But it's a good thing it happened this year and not at the tail end of last year when I'd not know whether I'd made my 12,000 or not.

I think the owner is planning to get it back up and running eventually but he's rapidly losing his user base to other sites at the moment.


----------



## Arch (23 Jan 2010)

Well, I may move over too, if everyone else is. Luckily, I kept a paper note as I went along last year. Can I enter retrospectively? 

<goes off to have a look>


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

Yep, you can enter retrospectively.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

I notice ThomasThailand is now logging on Bikejournal!


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2010)

Heh, just found a link to his website and looked him up (one needs to speak German) and sent him an email saying it is disappointing no longer to have his mileage to aim at. He's apparently done 1,750 miles already this month!


----------



## GrasB (26 Jan 2010)

I've just made an open cyclechat club on bikewire for anyone who wishes to log there.


----------



## mr_hippo (27 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Heh, just found a link to his website and looked him up (one needs to speak German) and sent him an email saying it is disappointing no longer to have his mileage to aim at. He's apparently done 1,750 miles already this month!


If you scroll down the homepage - click on the 'in English' link - http://en.bamboo-lake-village.com/indexen.html
In Thailand, we are now in the coldest of our three seasons - the 'hot season'; the other two seasons are 'hotter' and 'wet'!
Bamboo lake Village is about 15 kms south of Chiang Mai city centre and in a rural setting and has the climate for good cycling. It's cooler than Bangkok - our forecast low for this week is 24⁰C and Chiang Mai's is 14⁰C.
I have cycle through rush hour traffic about 30kms before I get into the countryside.


----------



## Rassendyll (27 Jan 2010)

austin-towers said:


> So is cyclogs dead then? What a pain in the arse if it is. I HAD backup up my entries (downloaded the sheet from the cyclogs site) but I've lost that somewhere!
> 
> SO that's all last years data in the bin for me then. Is there any way to contact the owner?



It may come back up so it isn't dead and buried - just resting after a long squawk.

If it is eventually pronounced bereft of life then I'll ask about getting a download of previous years' data. It has been backed up I'm told so nothing is lost.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jan 2010)

Yeah, I'd really like my data from 2009 to compare with what I'm doing now (I know my distance is less but I'm wondering about my average speed).


----------



## Davidc (27 Jan 2010)

Is there any more news as to when/ if Cyclogs will go back from Norwegian Blue to a healthier Southern Green?

If nothing else we might then get a few early January miles reappearing on mycycling log (where the antipodeans seem to have reopened the gap a little ....)


----------



## BentMikey (27 Jan 2010)

BikeJournal.com !!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jan 2010)

Too busy!


----------



## arallsopp (27 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Too busy!



My fault


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jan 2010)

Verily he speaketh the truth.

Wrestling with your collective nouns at the moment, Andy!

But I was referring to the fact that Bikejournal has about a zillion things jostling for your attention the whole time; I like the restfulness of Cyclogs and MyCyclingLog.


----------



## Fnaar (28 Jan 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yeah, I'd really like my data from 2009 to compare with what I'm doing now (I know my distance is less but I'm wondering about my average speed).



Yes, I always meant to download my data for 97, 98 and 99, but never got round to it


----------



## BikeShapedObject (1 Feb 2010)

Notepad and pen for me from now on, and perhaps a spreadsheet on google docs.

THANKS cyclogs. Really, this has opened my eyes to not trusting data with other people.


----------



## Keith Oates (1 Feb 2010)

I'm lucky in that I've kept all my ride details on Excel since 2002!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikeShapedObject (1 Feb 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> I'm lucky in that I've kept all my ride details on Excel since 2002!!!!!!!!!!



Ooo get you!!


----------



## BentMikey (1 Feb 2010)

The nice thing with BikeJournal is that you can download your data as often as you want. It's a really excellent site, nearly 40,000 riders on there now.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Feb 2010)

Well we could download our data easily from Cyclogs too... it was just a case of getting round to it.


----------



## BentMikey (1 Feb 2010)

...perhaps we can all take this as a timely reminder to back up our phone and computer data?

*goes off to do his own backups*


----------



## Davidc (1 Feb 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> I'm lucky in that I've kept all my ride details on Excel since 2002!!!!!!!!!!



Likewise but a bit longer.

Having your own record gives a backup, but allows much more, like analysis of maintenance, component life and so on, year on year mileage, cost of cycling (don't - it'll scare you) and anything else you can think of.


----------



## BikeShapedObject (2 Feb 2010)

BentMikey said:


> ...perhaps we can all take this as a timely reminder to back up our phone and computer data?
> 
> *goes off to do his own backups*



Plan!


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2010)

Cyclogs still offline I see.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2010)

oh well, I'm starting to really enjoy using mycyclinglogs now.


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2010)

Me too, but Wowbagger has just leapfrogged me quite significantly and I'm getting very behind with my miles (currently languishing with a cold). I'll have to put some work in over the summer to get back on track - and to shift some weight!







...and so has Madcyclist, the rotter! I'm in tenth place. TENTH!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2010)

so he has... didn't see him sneakin' up.

And get yourself out on the road.. go on.... no slackin' Helles. I wont have it.


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2010)

What, with me on my deathbed?

Planning to do a ride with Wowbagger next Thursday which should be 40ish miles but apart from that I haven't got much planned, plus I have a week in Germany at the end of this month so no riding then. I'll be lucky to clear 800 miles for the first two months of this year!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2010)

You'll soon make up for it in the better months... will have to sort out some riding together...


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> What, with me on my deathbed?



Yebbut, a trike is at least a deathbed with wheels!


----------



## Panter (13 Feb 2010)

Is Cyclogs gone for good now then, does anybody know?


----------



## vernon (13 Feb 2010)

Panter said:


> Is Cyclogs gone for good now then, does anybody know?



No. It will resurface but the chap who runs it is v.busy with paid employment and reckons that the underlying code needs a rewrite to reduce the processing demands made on the server so it could be some time before you see it again.


----------



## summerdays (13 Feb 2010)

I will return to it as I'm still struggling with mycyclelogs in some ways... I like bits of both. I'm lucky in that on the 31st Dec I downloaded the previous years data so its only the stuff at the beginning of the month of Jan that I have lost.


----------



## Panter (13 Feb 2010)

Cool, thank you.

I must admit I'm not a fan of mycyclinglog either.


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Feb 2010)

I was not so happy when I joined My Cycling Log and hoped Cyclogs would soon return, however the longer I'm using MCL the more I get to like its layout etc.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2010)

Well one of the first things that bug me is it asks for the time first then the mileage... I know I just have to fill it out in the wrong order ... but its just something that grates every time I use it. But I like the goals feature - and have set up several, but miss seeing it represented in graph form.


----------



## BikeShapedObject (16 Feb 2010)

vernon said:


> No. It will resurface but the chap who runs it is v.busy with paid employment and reckons that the underlying code needs a rewrite to reduce the processing demands made on the server so it could be some time before you see it again.



Assuming you have contact with Mr. Logs, could you find out if all our usernames/ride data will be intact upon it's return? And is there an estimated eta?

Thanks.


----------



## nickwill (16 Feb 2010)

austin-towers said:


> Assuming you have contact with Mr. Logs, could you find out if all our usernames/ride data will be intact upon it's return? And is there an estimated eta?
> 
> Thanks.



+1. Stupidly I didn't back it up, and I've now lost all my ride data for the last 4 years.
I really miss the site!


----------



## Rassendyll (18 Feb 2010)

I know the Cyclogs guy - he's told me everything was backed up, so nothing has been lost and in a worst-case scenario (i.e. if it never rises again) the files are available.


----------



## Garz (18 Feb 2010)

Rassendyll said:


> I know the Cyclogs guy - he's told me everything was backed up, so nothing has been lost and in a worst-case scenario (i.e. if it never rises again) the files are available.



Lets hope so as I never managed to see the six months of data of jun-dec of last year, my first 6 months of road biking.


----------



## nickwill (2 Mar 2010)

Does anyone have a way of getting in touch with the chap who runs Cyclogs. I'm very keen to get hold of a download of my last few years data, just in case it doesn't return.
I do miss it though!


----------



## TechMech (7 Apr 2010)

I too would like to get in touch with the cyclogs guy, to get my data from last year, any ideas on an email address?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2010)

it would be handy to get the info..


----------



## montage (28 Apr 2010)

cyclogs dead?


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Apr 2010)

Oh yeah, since the second week of January!


----------



## Robert M. (3 May 2010)

Does anyone have contact info or an email for Cyclogs? I'd like to get my data, I used the site since 2006.


----------



## Rassendyll (28 May 2010)

It's back...

Probably only temporary but it is up and running again. The site hasn't been rewritten so the server issues that caused problems with the site hosts may resurface.

However the bigger picture is that there may be a longer-term fix on the way. 

Mr Cyclogs is talking to a bike-site which currently has news and forums but no logging function, and they could host and maintain it in a way that he doesn't have time to do.


----------



## arallsopp (28 May 2010)

(nips on to backup his data, then feels oddly fond of the old girl).


----------



## Scoosh (28 May 2010)

Rassendyll said:


> It's back...


    



Rassendyll said:


> Mr Cyclogs is talking to a bike-site which currently has news and forums but no logging function, and they could host and maintain it in a way that he doesn't have time to do.


As long as it's not the one from the maths place ....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 May 2010)

Its a shame it cant be incorporated into this site.


----------



## gaz (28 May 2010)

Down again?


----------



## Rassendyll (28 May 2010)

gaz said:


> Down again?



No, seems to be working. Though, as I said, it has been put back up without any code revision so the previous problems may recur. The hope is to implement the solution before then.

As for which site, it isn't this one - as far as I'm aware they didn't ask - but I'll leave it to the people concerned to make an announcement in due course.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 May 2010)

Well I quickly downloaded the csv file of all my 2009 rides and have added them to the mycyclinglog template and uploaded it there, so hopefully soon I will see all my last year's rides as well. I'm particularly keen to track my average speed over the months to see if it's increasing (which I *think* it is)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 May 2010)

Rassendyll said:


> It's back...
> 
> Probably only temporary but it is up and running again. The site hasn't been rewritten so the server issues that caused problems with the site hosts may resurface.
> 
> ...



Thank you that man  I managed to get all my 2009 data backed up so I am a happy chappy


----------



## Garz (28 May 2010)

Seems to be down for me


----------



## rusky (28 May 2010)

same here


----------



## summerdays (29 May 2010)

Down for me and I was looking forward to getting back on ... I still miss it...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 May 2010)

Working fine here.


----------



## Garz (29 May 2010)

Awesome thanks guys grabbed my last years data now!!!

http://cyclogs.org


----------



## TechMech (29 May 2010)

Garz said:


> Awesome thanks guys grabbed my last years data now!!!
> 
> http://cyclogs.org



Yep me too, so pleased I got this to see how I've improved


----------



## summerdays (29 May 2010)

Ahh... I was going to the wrong place ... thanks for the link ... I got my 20 miles from Jan that I had lost this year... 

I wonder if its going to stay up....


----------



## Fnaar (29 May 2010)

Cool... just got/uploaded to 'My Cycling Log' data from last 3 years


----------



## potsy (29 May 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I quickly downloaded the csv file of all my 2009 rides and have added them to the mycyclinglog template and uploaded it there, so hopefully soon I will see all my last year's rides as well. I'm particularly keen to track my average speed over the months to see if it's increasing (which I *think* it is)


Just done the same AH,was going to ask how to do it but even a novice like me managed it OK
I imagine most people will be sticking with MCL now?


----------



## Garz (29 May 2010)

Only due to habit really, I did prefer cyclogs tbh and would have loved to go for the monthly yellow jersey at some point but better wait till an improved stable site is offered. Alot of CC members are willing to donate if the guy can find the time to do it.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (29 May 2010)

i'm using it again; i spent a bit of this afternoon inputting this year's rides saved elsewhere (which i'll use if cyclogs goes down again).

glad to see they still had all my data from last year still there.


----------



## Scoosh (29 May 2010)

potsy said:


> I imagine most people will be sticking with MCL now?


Not me - I never 'got on ' with MCL, so it's Cyclogs all the way for me now


----------



## potsy (29 May 2010)

Can we transfer all out MCL stats over to Cyclogs then?


----------



## Noodley (29 May 2010)

Managed to add 0 miles to the CC total this week 

Where did the week go?


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2010)

c'mon guys, don't give up on MCL, we are starting to reel the Aussies in.. if you are going back to CL, please continue logging on MCL.


----------



## potsy (29 May 2010)

ianrauk said:


> c'mon guys, don't give up on MCL, we are starting to reel the Aussies in.. if you are going back to CL, please continue logging on MCL.


I'm sticking with MCL mate,I prefer it tbh,just thinking of having a back-up.C'ant have much confidence in cyclogs anymore.


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2010)

Nice one Pots.. feel the same as you mate.
Downloaded my old logged information and transferee it to MCL



potsy said:


> I'm sticking with MCL mate,I prefer it tbh,just thinking of having a back-up.C'ant have much confidence in cyclogs anymore.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 May 2010)

actually comes to 2132 miles, more than i thought. no wonder my mtbing is more fun


----------



## redflightuk (30 May 2010)

ianrauk said:


> c'mon guys, don't give up on MCL, we are starting to reel the Aussies in.. if you are going back to CL, please continue logging on MCL.


MCL for me. The gap is now just over 12000miles.


----------



## Keith Oates (30 May 2010)

I think it's best to keep two logs going so that if one crashes we still have the other for back up. I also keep mine on an excell spreadsheet so think I have things fairly well covered.


----------



## Fnaar (30 May 2010)

I prefer MCL... seems more stable, and displays better on my phone


----------



## Fnaar (30 May 2010)

Fnaar said:


> Cool... just got/uploaded to 'My Cycling Log' data from last 3 years



Hah! The csv files were organised a bit differently, and my 3 yr records, when uploaded to MCL, had average speed where distance should be (I think) and it all looked wrong... so I just spent 20 mins deleting all the records I'd uploaded, ride by ride 

Could've played about with csv files I guess, but couldn't be arsed have stuff to do .... stillm, at least I have the data anyway...

I also accidentally erased my first two rides of this year , thankfully I had photos from each ride and was able to remember the routes! 

Doh!


----------



## rafiki (31 May 2010)

Is there a way to export logs from MCL and import to Cyclogs? I've looked but can't find anything.


----------



## Panter (20 Sep 2010)

It's back, Woo Hoo  

I will log rides on both from now on though, assuming I remember to log them at all


----------



## PpPete (20 Sep 2010)

Wouldnt let me register as new user....
I'll just stick with MCL, can't see the point in logging to 2 sites


----------



## Scoosh (20 Sep 2010)

I much prefer Cyclogs to MCL - I find it easier to use and less .... dare I say .... American 




.

Cyclogs and OpenOffice.orgCalc for me


----------



## snorri (21 Sep 2010)

I prefer Cyclogs too, and what I really like about Cyclogs is that I am sitting way up in 4th position in the CC Ecosse team for September.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Sep 2010)

snorri said:


> I prefer Cyclogs too, and what I really like about Cyclogs is that I am sitting way up in 4th position in the CC Ecosse team for September.


Apart from the obvious (not enough miles/km



), why so low down



??


----------



## Brandane (21 Sep 2010)

Just added all my 2010 miles to Cyclogs. FWIW I also prefer Cyclogs but will use MCL as a back-up due to the previous problems with Cyclogs. Another 2600 miles for CC Ecosse .


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Sep 2010)

The English Cyclogs team is on a rock bottom 7th place. I have the highest mileage


----------



## snorri (21 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> Apart from the obvious (not enough miles/km
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was doing a bit of missionary work south of the border  , then had friends staying, so had two weeks of no cycling.


----------



## aran20 (18 Feb 2011)

See that Thomas Tailand is still banging out those Mega miles...


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Feb 2011)

aran20 said:


> See that Thomas Tailand is still banging out those Mega miles...



At a fairly high average speed for that many miles as well. Mind you Petevine is even faster and well over 500 for the month already


----------



## vorsprung (22 Feb 2011)

It was quite amusing to see my old rides logged on there from 2005/6/7


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Feb 2011)

I managed my first metric 'Ton' of the year today with 106 Km so feeling fairly smug this evening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2011)

Nice one Keith...


----------



## Keith Oates (26 May 2011)

I can't get onto the site today, is it just me or are others also having problems!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickwill (26 May 2011)

I couldn't get on either. I hope it's not down indefinitely like last time. I haven't backed it up for weeks!


----------



## snorri (26 May 2011)

It was OK last night, but is down this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2011)

Not working for me either


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2011)

Looks like the site is down again


----------



## Baggy (31 May 2011)

I've not been able to get on, either. Hope it's going to be back soon - very glad I have mycyclinglog as backup.


----------



## redflightuk (31 May 2011)

Baggy said:


> I've not been able to get on, either. Hope it's going to be back soon - very glad I have mycyclinglog as backup.




+1. Got 5 days to add.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2011)

Still down. Looks like the chap who runs the site must have got bored with it or summat...


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Jun 2011)

I am now making the effort to use Endomondo to record my rides. Kind of annoying as I liked Cyclogs.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> I am now making the effort to use Endomondo to record my rides. Kind of annoying as I liked Cyclogs.





Yeah it is my favourite also. Good thing I carried on using MyCylingLog also.


----------



## Baggy (5 Jun 2011)

the only real problem I have with mycyclinglog is that I've not recorded routes, bikes etc  It comes in handy if I ever want to compare times etc on rides I've done in the past. Hopefully cyclogs will be back up so I can download everything.

One of cyclog's friends joined here after the last time it went down, but I can't remember their user name, wonder if they still use the forum?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2011)

Baggy said:


> the only real problem I have with mycyclinglog is that I've not recorded routes, bikes etc  It comes in handy if I ever want to compare times etc on rides I've done in the past. Hopefully cyclogs will be back up so I can download everything.
> 
> One of cyclog's friends joined here after the last time it went down, but I can't remember their user name, wonder if they still use the forum?



I think Auntie Helen knows the chap and that he is on this very thread somewhere... but I'm not gonna trawl through 127 odd pages lol.


----------



## snorri (5 Jun 2011)

I miss Cyclogs too.


----------



## Baggy (5 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I think Auntie Helen knows the chap and that he is on this very thread somewhere... but I'm not gonna trawl through 127 odd pages lol.


Me neither!


----------



## redflightuk (5 Jun 2011)

snorri said:


> I miss Cyclogs too.



+another one


----------



## Garz (5 Jun 2011)

I loved the aspect of the yellow jersey for the month (however competing against redflight and lukesdad I probably wouldn't bother




) and remember throwing in the idea of having a green jersey and polka dot for monthly fastest and most altitude gain (averages).

Wonder if a CC techie would take on the challenge if we all threw in some pennies?


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Jun 2011)

I changed back to Cyclogs at the beginning of this year and stopped MyCyclingLog. However I still use my own Excel spread sheet so have now made the entries back into MyCyclingLog. Like others have said I prefer the Cyclogs site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iainj837 (23 Jun 2011)

Hi what is the web address of cyclogs, not used it for ages so I have forgot it


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2011)

cyclogs.org

but it's been down for a couple of months and no sign of it coming back again.


----------



## PeteVine (20 Jul 2011)

ianrauk said:


> cyclogs.org
> 
> but it's been down for a couple of months and no sign of it coming back again.



Is it possible to contact the developers? I'd be interested to receive a full export of my rides even if it meant paying a small fee. (in case it's all over for good)


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2011)

Hi Pete,
Welcome to CycleChat
I can imagine you have a good few rides to download/get back.
I think in this thread somewhere there is a link or email to him.
When I have a little time I will try find it.

In the meantime, if you are sticking around Cycle Chat then there is MyCyclingLog CycleChat team.


----------



## PeteVine (20 Jul 2011)

Quite a few indeed since 2004  I found cyclogs very useful when I started using my mobile for internet access as I didn't have to go to my main log on the desktop computer just to have a look at some details. So with the effort that went into updating the reactivated cyclogs last year I don't think I'm going to bother with another free internet log. Thanks anyway.


----------



## PeteVine (30 Jul 2011)

It seems that trying to contact Julian through yahoo turned up a defunct cyclogs address - could I have a working address please?


----------



## Baggy (7 Aug 2011)

PeteVine said:


> It seems that trying to contact Julian through yahoo turned up a defunct cyclogs address - could I have a working address please?


I'm not sure if anyone has one that's more up to date - it's a shame as I'd have liked to retrieve my data, too. Whatever has happened to the site I hope Julian is ok.


----------



## Baggy (20 Aug 2011)

Am sorry to report that Cyclogs has probably gone forever, but Jules is well. It's also highly unlikely we'll be able to get any data etc  

I don't have an up to date contact or email address but someone who knows Jules kindly let me know.


----------



## Garz (20 Aug 2011)

That is sad as it was the first form of logging I done and it was a great way of encouraging the mileage with the team.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2011)

That is a great shame. It was the best logging site by far


----------



## snorri (20 Aug 2011)

Yes, sad to hear Cyclogs won't be back, but I'm grateful to Jules for helping with mileage recording over a number of years which provided an incentive for me to 'get the miles in' and maintain a reasonable level of fitness.


----------



## Adasta (20 Aug 2011)

What's the problem?

Couldn't he just release any code/formatting for free and let someone else continue?


----------



## Baggy (20 Aug 2011)

Adasta said:


> What's the problem?
> 
> Couldn't he just release any code/formatting for free and let someone else continue?


The problem seems to be that something that was a bit of fun turned into an albatross. 

At the time it first went down a number of people offered to help out/run it etc but for whatever reason those offers weren't taken up, so unfortunately that seems to be the end of the road.


----------



## Adasta (21 Aug 2011)

Baggy said:


> The problem seems to be that something that was a bit of fun turned into an albatross.
> 
> At the time it first went down a number of people offered to help out/run it etc but for whatever reason those offers weren't taken up, so unfortunately that seems to be the end of the road.



That's surprising. Perhaps there is something money-related (or to do with intellectual property rights) that is prohibiting the owner from releasing the code?

It seems to me that making it open-source would answer a lot of the problems; the owner wouldn't have to do anything at all.

Oh well.


----------

